# Zack Snyder's Superman - Part 1



## Tazmo (May 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2013)

I checked four pages back and saw nothing, so I'll just pop this down because a lot of stuff has been revealed lately.

*Henry Cavill*, best known as Charles Brandon from The Tudors (no, I don't watch it either), has been cast as the Man of Steel himself. Somewhat surprisingly, and by surprisingly I mean that there were rumours that Snyder discounted yet they seem to have been on the ball from the beginning, Ursa is being cast as we speak - there are Alice Eve and Diane Kruger (no relation, I'm assured). Ursa, as in General Zod's right hand woman. Which is a bit understandable, since Snyder himself has never really been very clear on anything - at one time, this film was meant to be about Superman questioning whether or not he should be Superman any more, yet now it's another "how the Man of Steel became the Man of Steel" deal.

Does that mean we'll actually have General Zod in this origin story? "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD." "Fuck no, I just had this spandex drycleaned." 



> It's here: the first trailer for Zack Snyder's reboot of the Superman franchise, Man Of Steel...
> 
> It's been playing ahead of screenings of The Dark Knight Rises since Friday, and now Warner Bros has rolled it out online. We're talking about the first trailer, and the first glimpse of footage, for the Superman reboot, Man Of Steel.
> 
> The film sees Henry Cavill step into the blue tights, with Zack Snyder directing. Christopher Nolan has been shepherding the project, too. And now we can get some kind of idea which way they're taking it all.





[YOUTUBE]6jKWJZsjm5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

*KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!*




masamune1 said:


> On that we agree.



How must it feel the Dark Lord of Apocalypse getting his ass owned by Bats?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 10, 2013)

Epic!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2013)

God batman is such an overhyped character


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> *KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure New 52 means this never happened.

Plus, you skipped the part where Bats is hit by the Omega Sanction and Darkseid is still alive, and nearly took reality to the grave with him.

How must it feel for the Brotherhood that for nearly 80 years the writers preffered using dopplegangers, alternate versions and Phantom Zone illusions over the actual General Zod? Only to get his ass kicked again?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2013)

bat wankers are terrible


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> bat wankers are terrible



Still better than Bronies .


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

*YOU WILL ALL KNEEL*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2013)

Batman hitting darksied with that bullet doesn't even make sense,  darksied could have just mind raped bats into shooting himself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> God batman is such an overhyped character



He's really the perfect human being, or as perfect as a human can be.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Still better than Bronies .



At least those ponies have achieved victories in their short lives unlike a certain kryptonian


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Pretty sure New 52 means this never happened.
> 
> Plus, you skipped the part where Bats is hit by the Omega Sanction and Darkseid is still alive, and nearly took reality to the grave with him.
> 
> How must it feel for the Brotherhood that for nearly 80 years the writers preffered using dopplegangers, alternate versions and Phantom Zone illusions over the actual General Zod? Only to get his ass kicked again?



You mean the Omega Sanction Bats plan on happening and anticipated to go back in time with several versions of himself .


Also this happened as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> At least those ponies have achieved victories in their short lives unlike a certain kryptonian



You are rocking a Kerrigan set and telling me about terrible/overhype characters .


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> God batman is such an overhyped character



Aye,and some of his fans are the worst.


On point though,just saw the latest footage.

They fucking nailed the flying bit of the movie.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Batman hitting darksied with that bullet doesn't even make sense,  darksied could have just mind raped bats into shooting himself


bats needs to be wanked by the writers or his enemies PISed, otherwise he'd get crushed like the ant that he is 


it's fine so long as he's in his little Gotham, but when Darkseid starts jobbing to him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2013)

have to say this is my second most anticipated movie this year so far, after Pacific Rim


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2013)

overhyped=/= terrible 

at least the woman in my set has won battles in her lifetime, zod on the other hand......


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Pretty sure New 52 means this never happened.
> 
> Plus, you skipped the part where Bats is hit by the Omega Sanction and Darkseid is still alive, and nearly took reality to the grave with him.
> 
> How must it feel for the Brotherhood that for nearly 80 years the writers preffered using dopplegangers, alternate versions and Phantom Zone illusions over the actual General Zod? Only to get his ass kicked again?



You missed the part where Bats also didnt die from the omega Sanction


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

^ You missed the part where the Omega Sanction isn't _supposed_ to kill him. Not so easily at least.



Danger Doom said:


> You mean the Omega Sanction Bats plan on happening and anticipated to go back in time with several versions of himself .
> 
> 
> Also this happened as well



This will just go on forever. Getting bored.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Memories must be slipping. I guess just like how plot is the only reason Kerrigan is alive otherwise she wouldn't made it into her own expansion .


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

lol mullet Superman.


----------



## synthax (May 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgnW-9mEQow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Heat Vision.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

Heat vision


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

General Zod obliterating people with heat vision like a baws.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

Puny humans.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

I swear that is Jor El when kal is in space?


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2013)

I think we should start calling him Russ-El from now on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> I swear that is Jor El when kal is in space?



Something tells me it could be Zod.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Something tells me it could be Zod.



Full head of hair, exactly like Jor El's and that bronze/gold armour. Everything points to him


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2013)

34 more freaking days


----------



## Dark Knight (May 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> I swear that is Jor El when kal is in space?



Yep. Thought so too. But if your worried that he aint dead in the movie, i can assure he is. I would like to think that that an advanced kyptonian hologram of him that is activated in the FoS which i had is a ship.


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Detective (May 11, 2013)

MoS Brotherhood of the Sun is steadily getting stronger by the day. On the otherhand, Zod's Legion of Doom() still has only two members.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2013)

I think you've lost Stunna.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I think you've lost Stunna.



His faith was lacking. No discipline. Acceptable losses. 


But we have gained Yasha. :33


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2013)

Gaining Yasha was a massive victory for us in the sun.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2013)

Detective said:


> His faith was lacking. No discipline. Acceptable losses.



You would make a good servant of Darkseid.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2013)

Do not try sway him villain.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> You would make a good servant of Darkseid.



Nice try, Granny Goodness, but I will not be swayed.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2013)

Vault with that identical posting time. DAT Super Synergy. AWWWW YEAH.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Do not try sway him villain.





Detective said:


> Nice try, Granny Goodness, but I will not be swayed.



Come now, come. There is no need for such talk. Are we not actually allies? Do not Superman and Darkseid both seek Truth and Justice in the end?


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2013)

Like I said. Finch to my Reese, Reese to my Finch.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2013)

New poster:



And


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2013)

Dat super douche.


----------



## James Bond (May 11, 2013)

Henry Cavil should get a head and shoulder's commercial deal.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 11, 2013)

I really liked how the flght power was addressed in the movie. The air friction arround him is a very nice detail.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 12, 2013)

Gorillaz - Dirty Harry Editing is a bit clunky, but I thought this was a good mashup


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2013)

The sequels will be shit because of Lex Luthor.


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The sequels will be *awesome* because of Lex Luthor.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2013)

I hope they stick with a kryptonian theme.  Brainiac for movie 2 and Doomsday for movie 3.  Luthor should have a role, just not the main villain.


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2013)

Doomsday is probably best left out of it. There is only so much you can do with him. And Brainiac is not Kryptonian except in some adaptations (which in one case make Doomsday an Earth-made Superman clone); in the canon Brainiac is Coluan (though he did _attack_ Krytpon), and Doomsday was raised on prehistoric Krypton but was designed by another alien.

Luthor can bring in other supervillains like Parasite and Metallo and others. He can try and copy Supermans' powers for himself. He has tonnes of potential that Doomsday especially lacks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2013)

The Brotherhood of Zod is extremely exclusive and we just don't accept any street rat (Stunna) unlike the run of the mill Man of copper club.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2013)

Another poster:


*Spoiler*: __ 








They sure like to emphasize the way Superman takes flight in this movie.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The Brotherhood of Zod is extremely exclusive and we just don't accept any street rat (Stunna) unlike the run of the mill Man of copper club.



Quota of membership remains at 2 then?


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Doomsday is probably best left out of it.



Doomsday worked exactly once, and i dont think "two guys punching each other to death" makes for an interresting movie.

So yes, he should be left out of these


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2013)

Best way Doomsday would work for a movie is if there was a hell of a lot more going on than just him, or if they made his origins something very sinister. Something like that.


----------



## tari101190 (May 12, 2013)

I would like if Doomsday was some sort of creation of Luthor and Brainiac.

Maybe Brainiac came to assimilate and destroy earth, but Luthor intercepted him and made a deal with him, with plans to cross him later.

A genetically engineered 'doomsday weapon' used by Brainiac to prepare a planet for assimilation or whatever he does, and Luthor using him as a way to defeat Superman.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

That new tv spot of Superman casually floating in front of the army. Urgh so excited.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Just saw another new tv spot during the GSW/Spurs game. Supes in the sun.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

That looks amazing how his just floating in the sun.  the feels


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Just saw another new tv spot during the GSW/Spurs game. Supes in the sun.



Change your set, Bro. Join us. You know you want to. Your current allegiance does not suit you.

Bask in the rays of the Sun.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2013)

I know, Suzuku join me and the fellow fans in the sun.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

The new spot:


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

Watching this in Imax fuck it I need to watch it on that screen.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

The sun is warm.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

Where is the s shield. 

Huey forever alone hahahahaha


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Fuck that shield unless I get it trans for my sig.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

I approve of your set


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Not sure which set I like more.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

I definitely prefer this one.


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Not sure which set I like more.



Needs more lens flare


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

The synergy and cohesion on this page is nearly flawless. I say nearly because fucking Enno is repping his Man of Plexiglass set.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Enno a shit.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2013)

You try to kill the house of Z ! FINE, I'll take you all on!


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Huey come bask in the sun with us.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Huey come bask in the sun with us.



J.J Abrams is masturbating to your lens flare right now, no doubt.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

The rays are magnificent my friend.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Vault
James Bond
typhoon72
Suzuku
Yasha
The World
Fate115
Kagekatsu
TylerDurden
Stunna 
Ennoea 
Detective

Vs.

Huey

Vs. 

Granny Goodness(masamune1)


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)

Hahahaha Granny Goodness


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Let's see how long we can go without a combo breaker.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

This will be me chipping in.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Momentum building.

33 Days and counting.


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2013)

Detective said:


> Momentum building.
> 
> 33 Days and counting.



When it reaches one day left, I'll fly around the world backwards so that time is reversed and everyone has to wait another month!


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

But you would be the only person in on the joke.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Velocity a fucking shit.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

I know combo breaking us.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2013)

I'll save the combo


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

You are such a troll.


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

Instead of trolling you should join us in the sun.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

I know, quit your resistance. Let us all bask in the sun.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2013)

Telling a Brit to bask in the sun, how futile


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

You got confused it was I who said that. 

But I know right.  did it rain today? Sure did here.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2013)

It's fucking freezing here, this fucking weather

I blame all the Sun talk by you guys, the Sun is punishing us for its name being used in vain.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2013)

It's going to be another cold summer.  maybe if you join us in the sun, we can actually get nice weather for a change?


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2013)

Do most British people generally only head out after sun down, due to non-vampire related reasons?


----------



## Suzuku (May 12, 2013)

You fucking Brits deserve to freeze. Getting all the movies first and shit.


----------



## James Bond (May 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You fucking Brits deserve to freeze. Getting all the movies first and shit.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 12, 2013)

I'm not very fond of the sun. Brazil is too sunny.


----------



## Fate115 (May 12, 2013)

Fuck. Just saw t.v. spot# 4. Why aren't there more people basking in the sun's magnificent rays?

:Watches as clark is floating in the air the sun hitting him from behind: 

...The feels man. The feels


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful shot of him flying and the military staring at him.

I think it may be one of the most beautiful shots of Supes ever,if not THE best.

Edit:

New Survivor spot filmed with a potato:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hHC_chNvY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

I will LOL if this flops and everyone's reaction is like "the trailer was better than the movie!" 

And then comes Lex Luthor...


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

All these non-sun basking sets.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

Why would you bask in the sun? The sun is the one who will destroy planet earth soon.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Superman will be there to save those of us who joined him in the sun you heretic.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2013)

Luthor would do so first before Supes even dare to try.


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> All these non-sun basking sets.



I don't burn or tan. I'm too awesome to bask in the sun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)




----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Superman will be there to save those of us who joined him in the sun you heretic.



These heretics will soon burn

Death by sun lollasersandphasers


----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (May 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juFZh92MUOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2013)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juFZh92MUOY[/YOUTUBE]



Ah, Rainier Wolfcastle. 

Memories.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2013)

Fake Detective said:
			
		

> Velocity said:
> 
> 
> > I don't burn or tan. I'm too awesome to bask in the sun.
> ...





Vault said:


> And why do I feel like you edited the hell out of that post?



I feel somewhat violated right now. Is this what it feels like when a woman tries to rape a man?

That post doesn't even have remote have even close to 0.0000000000000000001 percent of my usual charisma, stylish logic or impeccable wit.

Also, he/she forgot to use the following, which clearly betrayed his/her shenanigans:


..... 

There can only be one, motherfuckers.


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2013)

Detective said:


> We look upon you, Velocity, for your awesome and fair skin.
> 
> I will still give you reps for breaking that combo yesterday. My love burns with the power of 1000 suns.
> 
> pek



D'awwwwwwwwww. How sweet.


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

Now join us in the sun. 

And why do I feel like you edited the hell out of that post?


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2013)

Vault said:


> Now join us in the sun.
> 
> And why do I feel like you edited the hell out of that post?



Like I would do such a thing. Detective just realised that I'm awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)

is Superman invincible under the sun ?


----------



## Sanity Check (May 13, 2013)

Is anyone upset Superman wears his underwear on the inside of his pants for once?

:WOW


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Fluttershy trying to blind the whole forum.


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Is anyone upset Superman wears his underwear on the inside of his pants for once?
> 
> :WOW



I am, actually. It's an iconic part of several superheroes and it's pretty annoying they keep getting rid of it just because it's not "cool" any more. Damnit, I want my muscly men running around in spandex with their underwear on the outside!


----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)

Bend the knee and join us in the sun



or be destroyed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2013)

I do miss the superunderwear a bit


----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)

Velocity misses the super bulge


----------



## Velocity (May 13, 2013)

The World said:


> Velocity misses the super bulge


----------



## Glued (May 13, 2013)

He wore underwear on the outside as a way of honoring his Kryptonian heritage. 

Superman is an alien, maybe aliens wear their underwear on the outside.

I like how Zach Snyder is making the suit seem like alien armor.

Superman is an alien and this should be emphasized.


----------



## Fate115 (May 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I do miss the superunderwear a bit



Fluttershy your heart belongs in the sun. Join us. 



Velocity said:


> I am, actually. It's an iconic part of several superheroes and it's pretty annoying they keep getting rid of it just because it's not "cool" any more. Damnit, I want my muscly men running around in spandex with their underwear on the outside!



Velocity. Dawn the "S" set. Together we can accomplish wonders.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

It's not an S.


----------



## James Bond (May 13, 2013)

"How about Soup *static*"


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2013)

Detective said:


> Granny Goodness(masamune1)



Oh, ha ha ha. /sarcastic laugh.

The World is a mole, you know.


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

Tv spot 5 gais check that shit out. And I was right, Jor El does interact with his son in this whether it's a hologram or not we shall see. 

You can save them, you can save them all  

Also that New track titled DNA from this. Started of sounding or dark knightish but then it really went nuts. The feels  June 14th hurry


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2013)

Seriously, The World is a mole.

Just look at his posts. "Bend the knee and join us in the sun....or be destroyed." 

Thats hardly a Superman-thing to say, is it?


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

He has been playing too much injustice. This isn't red son Kal El Za warudo.


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

Also stop planting seeds of doubt between the brotherhood masa, we are much stronger than that. You really are a mind which Darkseid looks for.


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2013)

The World is a mind for which Darkseid looks for.

But I do not seek to plant seeds of doubt. Surely we can cooperate. We both want the sames things, after all.

Even Superman ultimately serves Darkseid. In the end, everyone does.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1st7dVrdus4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (May 13, 2013)

Is that meant to be Jor-El talking in the Fortress ?


----------



## The World (May 13, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Seriously, The World is a mole.
> 
> Just look at his posts. "Bend the knee and join us in the sun....or be destroyed."
> 
> Thats hardly a Superman-thing to say, is it?



Superman says it all the time to Louis and Jimmy


----------



## GRIMMM (May 13, 2013)

The "S" stands for Sexy (as fuck).

Can't wait for this movie, just watched the TV spot and there looks to be some General Zod laser eyes, pewpew, and possibly fighter jets getting trashed by him.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2013)




----------



## GRIMMM (May 13, 2013)

Probably should of posted it, not sure if it's been posted before.

This is the one I watched.

[YOUTUBE]J8c-fX-Rut4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

It looks like Crowe is taking shit seriously I'm glad especially after Les Mis.


----------



## James Bond (May 13, 2013)

Dat heat vision.. WHY THE FUCK IS IT STILL MAY


----------



## tari101190 (May 13, 2013)

New poster and TV spot everyday. Getting really anxious.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2013)

Stunna wouldn't stand proud in front of the human race.  He wasn't even able to wear the Superman set for 3 days.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2013)

I don't like sharing sets. Sorry.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Stunna still having the gull to post in this thread.


----------



## Vault (May 13, 2013)

It's not sharing sets, it's just a ava. Stunna


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2013)

Stunna is acting like a little shit again Vault.


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Rukia you have no room to talk. Join the sun or get out bitch.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2013)

Fake Detective said:
			
		

> Velocity said:
> 
> 
> > I don't burn or tan. I'm too awesome to bask in the sun.
> ...





Vault said:


> And why do I feel like you edited the hell out of that post?



I feel somewhat violated right now. Is this what it feels like when a woman tries to rape a man?

That post doesn't nearly or remotely have even close to 0.0000000000000000001 percent of my usual charisma, stylish logic or impeccable wit.

Also, he/she forgot to use the following, which clearly betrayed his/her shenanigans:


..... 

There can only be one, motherfuckers.

*P.S:* I have gone and corrected this vile slur against my good name in the post of suspect as fuck origin itself.


----------



## James Bond (May 14, 2013)

Your love burns with the power of a 1000 suns Detective? You must be a very lonely man... and does explain the trenchcoat.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xaGLiFmuiPk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QCfh1oyvLnU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nIXS4XwZ2Ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (May 14, 2013)

Beautiful. I didn't expect Henry's accent to stlll be so strong.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2013)

As for me, I just can't stop looking at him, he is bloody handsome.


----------



## Fate115 (May 14, 2013)

Just recently bought a man of steel t-shirt in preparation for the movie. The month of june will be glorious for us who stand with him in the sun.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2013)

But before that you will stumble and fall...


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2013)

Jenny Olsen is confirmed as a female Jimmy apparently.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2013)

Henry Cavill should come out the closet right now..


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Henry Cavill should come out the closet right now..



Wutt ?


----------



## James Bond (May 15, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Henry Cavill should come out the closet right now..


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2013)

Don't know how he can come out of the closet if he's banging Gina Carano.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2013)

In today's world, banging a girl does not mean anything.


----------



## Nightblade (May 15, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Jenny Olsen is confirmed as a female Jimmy apparently.


Jimmy Olsen is too cool for this movie.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2013)

Lool Gina Carano is a man and Henry is his girlfriend.


----------



## Slice (May 16, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lool Gina Carano is a man and Henry is his girlfriend.



The hell am i reading?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2013)

How will it feel when Zod steal the show


----------



## James Bond (May 16, 2013)

I've converted my father, he is now wanting to see this movie as well


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2013)

Female Jimmy is old news.


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Henry Cavill should come out the closet right now..



I hope not,that would be a great loss to womankind  :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TP6o7J3f0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tempproxy (May 17, 2013)

I think you guys have got the wrong actor, wasn't it Chris Hemsworth that is rumoured to be gay. Didn't his gay lover come out and do an interview about how Thor was a receiver and not a giver.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2013)

But his married to Elsa pataky and they have a kid. So yeah.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> But his married to Elsa pataky and they have a kid. So yeah.



I know right doesn't make sense same for Cavill as well who has only dated women and was engaged. Where do these idiots come up with gay slurs against heterosexual actors. Then again Vault Tom Cruise has been married three times and has kids but still the game rumours don't stop, also look at John Travolta.......


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 17, 2013)

I know gay guys who have been married and had kids. So this is not a big deal, many people is this business just live of looks, some are bisexual, some are gays and some just like to have fun with guys once in a while. I'm not saying it's the case of Henry, but if it is I would not be suprised. 

Now, I'm just fantasizing Thor and Superman making out, and I tell you, it's hot as hell.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2013)

Superman is looking down on you sucking his dick.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I've converted my father, he is now wanting to see this movie as well



Awesome, when will James Bond Sr. be joining the forum and taking up the avatar and mantle?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

Slice said:


> The hell am i reading?





Ciupy said:


> I hope not,that would be a great loss to womankind  :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TP6o7J3f0U[/YOUTUBE]





Tempproxy said:


> I think you guys have got the wrong actor, wasn't it Chris Hemsworth that is rumoured to be gay. Didn't his gay lover come out and do an interview about how Thor was a receiver and not a giver.





Tempproxy said:


> I know right doesn't make sense same for Cavill as well who has only dated women and was engaged. Where do these idiots come up with gay slurs against heterosexual actors. Then again Vault Tom Cruise has been married three times and has kids but still the game rumours don't stop, also look at John Travolta.......



Just as planned.   



And wasnt there a gay Supes once in the comic book?


----------



## TylerDurden (May 18, 2013)

What happened to this thread


----------



## James Bond (May 18, 2013)

Detective said:


> Awesome, when will James Bond Sr. be joining the forum and taking up the avatar and mantle?



I'm afraid he is deep undercover and will not be able to join us in this forum but will join us in the sun.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> What happened to this thread



We are trying to expose Henry's real identity.


----------



## Ciupy (May 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtcEtDDqvu8&list=UU701pqb1-HJPS4RMjSmK4Yg&index=1[/YOUTUBE]

Walmart featurette.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 18, 2013)

I'm expecting some man tears on June 14th.


----------



## Stringer (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

The only thing that im looking forward to in this movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is the post credit scene with a cameo of Brad Pitt as Barry Allen and a possible teaser for JL


----------



## Ciupy (May 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The only thing that im looking forward to in this movie
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you here?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> What happened to this thread



It's called faggotry. Welcome.


----------



## ShibeFactor (May 18, 2013)

when does this movie come out anyways?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Tony Stark: "Hey Bruce, we have a Hulk."
Bruce Wayne: "I'd like you to meet my friend Clark."


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Tony Stark: "Hey Bruce, we have a Hulk."
> Bruce Wayne: "I'd like you to meet my friend Clark."



   

Marvel's gonna shit a planet next month. LOLThor. Supes is gonna be on another power scale in the super hero film genre.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2013)

I want heat vision to melt tank armor, I want him to kick zods ass at hypersonic speed

basically I just want him to show that if he was in the avengers it would take him 5 mins to deal with loki and his fodder army, not 2 hrs 30 mins


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I want heat vision to melt tank armor, I want him to kick zods ass at hypersonic speed
> 
> basically I just want him to show that if he was in the avengers it would take him *15 seconds* to deal with loki and his fodder army, not 2 hrs 30 mins



Fixed .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2013)

Hey man

leave some time for character development too?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hey man
> 
> leave some time for character development too?



He has to get back to Amy Adams .


----------



## tari101190 (May 18, 2013)

I wish I didn't read it. But I'm not unhappy with the news. Please keep spoilers quiet if you find out. It opens up a lot of possibilities though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

Avengers box office will shit on MoS 


I wonder if it'll reach IM3


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Avengers box office will shit on MoS
> 
> 
> I wonder if it'll reach IM3



MarvelFlutter seems a bit rustled that Marvel might not be on top anymore .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

you're then one that can't but help mention Marvel 


call me after JL movie has grossed more then Avengers


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> you're then one that can't but help mention Marvel
> 
> 
> call me after JL movie has grossed more then Avengers



I be sure to call you when Avengers get nominated for anything other than a MTV movie award .


----------



## The World (May 18, 2013)

You turn your back on the sun Flutter?

Prepare to be incinerated


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Flutter thinks Thor is the best fantasy adventure/action movie of the century .


----------



## The World (May 18, 2013)

That's so funny, that it became sad


----------



## The World (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

The World said:


> You turn your back on the sun Flutter?
> 
> Prepare to be incinerated


just keep danger doom on a leash


----------



## The World (May 18, 2013)

He is a necessary evil, like Lex


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

I   see


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 18, 2013)

Damn straight I am a necessary Evil.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> you're then one that can't but help mention Marvel
> 
> 
> call me after JL movie has grossed more then Avengers




Bitch please, are you suffering from premature butthurt? MoS will turn Iron Man and his league into ashes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2013)

huehuehue  .


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2013)

the MoS prequel comic just made me excited for this movie. I can't wait to see this on the 12th.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 19, 2013)

I read it too. Awesome. All I can say.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2013)

Supes moves soooooooo fast 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he cant connect with his punches


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 19, 2013)

Where can I read the comic ?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Moon Fang (May 19, 2013)

Just read the comic. So that's how it got there....


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2013)

Is Cyclops the strongest Xmen right now?


----------



## James Bond (May 19, 2013)

If you have to ask where to read the prequel comic then you'll never know where. If you know, you need only to rent.


----------



## Nightblade (May 19, 2013)

comic isn't really that essential. the movie will cover what happened in it.



> Is Cyclops the strongest Xmen right now?


Illyana-chan shits on that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2013)

Who is illyana chan?


----------



## Slice (May 20, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who is illyana chan?



Illyana Rasputin (Magik)





Prequel comic was kinda boring, i expected more of it.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 20, 2013)

Slice said:


> Illyana Rasputin (Magik)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it was kinda boring although the ending is what I paid most attention to.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2013)

There have been new images and promotional things out for a while:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















*character limit*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2013)

*continued*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 20, 2013)

*continued*


*Spoiler*: __ 















And more  And 

I think that's all...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2013)

bask in the warmth of the sun


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2013)

Fluttershy is nearing full conversion to solar power.

Just as Planned.


----------



## James Bond (May 20, 2013)

You are making it very hard... to wait for 14th June.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2013)

June 14th is my younger siblings' birthday. My family knows where I will be on that wonderful, special day.


----------



## Nightblade (May 20, 2013)

Slice said:


> Illyana Rasputin (Magik)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was. although

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kara Zor El and the mention of Thannagar got me all geeked out.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 20, 2013)

Just when i thought trailer 3 and the tv spots were enough to take my anticipation levels on overdrive, WB decides to release a new trailer probably this week.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *continued*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Lex Corp Tower*?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

Cyclop's optic blast > Supe's heat vision




And ffs not Lex Luthor fuck the franchise if they use that bald bland shithead again in the movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2013)

More posters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There have been new images and promotional things out for a while:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Laurence Fishburne is playing Perry White? Neat. He's looking pretty badass there.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 21, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> *Lex Corp Tower*?



Yeah the tower is in the film.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

Lois Lane has dat pig face on some angles


----------



## James Bond (May 21, 2013)

23 days...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GApsod8WFnU[/YOUTUBE]

This will make the wait a little harder


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

Hell yeah... cavill is killing it


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

First thing I notice is that bulge

guess that makes me gay for supes


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

Don't worry, it's perfectly normal


----------



## James Bond (May 21, 2013)

Anything goes for aliens, just ask William Shatner.


----------



## Fate115 (May 21, 2013)

I'm trying to avoid anymore extra new scene footage until the day of showing, but damn is it getting difficult to.


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]NlOF03DUoWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)

Oh my Zod !!!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)

Jesus, they nailed super speed down. I can see a Flash movie in the future .


----------



## Fate115 (May 21, 2013)

Stringer said:


> New trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NlOF03DUoWc[/YOUTUBE]




..I broke...

My love for Faora skyrocketed 

Dammit! where's my June 14!!


----------



## Nightblade (May 21, 2013)

Faora's voice is fucking sexy. 

Faora >>>>>>>>>>>> Loise Plain


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Jesus, they nailed super speed down. I can see a Flash movie in the future .


Do want 

I hope so anyway, it's long overdue


Edit: And I share everyone's sentiment about Faora

the chick sounds and looks great


----------



## Doom85 (May 21, 2013)

I'll add to the Faora love here. After seeing Star Trek ID, I didn't think anyone could top Carol's hotness, but looks like a contender has entered the ring. Sexy-looking/sounding and ready to kick ass. Though in terms of the other women, Lois looks fairly good and "Jenny" (not sure if they've confirmed that's her name) looks pretty hot too. The "Clark saved my son's life so I'm going to be pissed about it" lady can go fuck off though. 

It sounds like this may be shown before Hangover 3 since that's also a WB movie, which is a great marketing move since is just the right trailer to get more casual movie go-ers to get pumped about this movie.

You know what I realized watching this trailer? This is what a GOOD Dragonball Z film should have been like. You know, instead of the massive crap that was Evolution, we instead get solid actors/director/writer/etc. and in the second installment (first movie would cover Dragonball) the Saiyans' invasion would go down a lot like the invasion shown here. But I'm even more of a Superman fan than a DBZ fan, so nobody assume I'm being butthurt about this.

As for a Flash movie, yeah with a solid budget it could be epic. Same for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2013)

Trailer was awesome despite the fact that it didn't show us much more than we had already known. The soundtrack made the hype even bigger! 

I'm really said I'll have to wait until July to watch this movie here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)

What you talking about you saw more of the Supes vs Zod.


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2013)

Stringer said:


> New trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NlOF03DUoWc[/YOUTUBE]



Look at this shit..

LOOK!


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Faora seems like she is going to absolutely wreck Kal.  

Wow this looks fantastic and her voice.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 22, 2013)

At loss for words....I'm proud of my set

didn't like Faora's voice though, Kal-El'd better pawn her fast so i didn't to listen to that raucous warble anymore


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2013)

Wow. That new trailer was amazing. I expected something kinda mellow again, but this was action packed.

Snyder, or whoever makes the trailers are really good at giving us what we need and what to expect in terms of tone. There obviously be tons of good character moments with Clark, fleshing him out. But at the same time there will be tons of action when needed.

They didn't need to show a trailer with all action right of the bat, because there was more to the film than that. We were already excited enough that they could afford to wait till the last few weeks before release to just show off little clips of action to remind us it is still an action film.

I have no doubt it will be the best superhero film to date. Like the Dark Knight crossed with Avengers.

The music was nice too. Can't wait to hear Zimmer's full score.

Also, It seems like they are building up to something similar to the New Krypton storyline. Based on what the film seems to be about, and what the prequel comic had. If DC re-release that soon as an omnibus that will also be a good sign.

If that is the case Brainiac is definitely gonna show up soon. Either in the next film, or hopefully at least cameo in this one. Maybe just at the end.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Holy shit. Dat super speed looks just like the one in Twilight when Bella and Edward were running in the forest in mach 6 speed.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> I'll add to the Faora love here. After seeing Star Trek ID, I didn't think anyone could top Carol's hotness, but looks like a contender has entered the ring. Sexy-looking/sounding and ready to kick ass. Though in terms of the other women, Lois looks fairly good and "Jenny" (not sure if they've confirmed that's her name) looks pretty hot too. The "Clark saved my son's life so I'm going to be pissed about it" lady can go fuck off though.
> 
> It sounds like this may be shown before Hangover 3 since that's also a WB movie, which is a great marketing move since is just the right trailer to get more casual movie go-ers to get pumped about this movie.
> 
> ...



Ehhh Zoe Saldana (or however you spell it) was the hottest thing about STID. And yeah that new trailer is killing it Superman is back.


----------



## James Bond (May 22, 2013)

Made some gif's from that new boss trailer


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if this was posted,but here is a new track from the MoS OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfEz_9NEkEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (May 22, 2013)

Ciupy thank you

These tracks....


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

That score is just beautiful. Watching this film there is a high chance I will be fighting tears of absolute joy.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Ehhh Zoe Saldana (or however you spell it) was the hottest thing about STID.


I hope you are joking.  I felt terrible for her after that film.  Her relationship with Spock is the only reason she was in the film.  She had by far the most poorly written character to work with.  And that is saying something since Cho and Eve were also done no favors.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hope you are joking.  I felt terrible for her after that film.  Her relationship with Spock is the only reason she was in the film.  She had by far the most poorly written character to work with.  And that is saying something since Cho and Eve were also done no favors.



Notice dear Rukia how I didn't state the relevance of her character on the enterprise. I was speaking from an aesthetic point of view and I still stand by it. She was the hottest(hottest as in sexy, attractive) female in the movie.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> What you talking about you saw more of the Supes vs Zod.



Just glimpses.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Notice dear Rukia how I didn't state the relevance of her character on the enterprise. I was speaking from an aesthetic point of view and I still stand by it. She was the hottest(hottest as in sexy, attractive) female in the movie.


Too thin.  Not a great face.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2013)

Zod punking another El


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2013)

Zod's armor looks badass


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2013)

Perverted King said:


>



Damn,those are quite the beatdowns Supes is getting..

Could you GIF the part where he meets in the air with another Kryptonian and punches the fucker into a train,throwing the train off its tracks?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Zod punking another El



Lol I just noticed the end of that steel bar/scaffold/whatever that zod is hitting supes with looks like he burned off a piece with his laser vision then grabbed it and smashed clark.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Superman gets up.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

It's nice we get to see Superman being, you know, SUPER. Something that was totally forgotten in Superman Returns. 

Superman is the ultimate comic book hero, he needs to be fighting mecha-nazis, aliens, and monsters. Okay, fine, sure show him saving a bus or something as a kid. But his potential was wasted in the last movie. Even Lex Luthor has a battlesuit for crying out loud! 

Superman is not Batman, he needs to be saving the world, not wasting his time on street punks.


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> It's nice we get to see Superman being, you know, SUPER. Something that was totally forgotten in Superman Returns.
> 
> Superman is the ultimate comic book hero, he needs to be fighting mecha-nazis, aliens, and monsters. Okay, fine, sure show him saving a bus or something as a kid. But his potential was wasted in the last movie. Even Lex Luthor has a battlesuit for crying out loud!
> 
> Superman is not Batman, he needs to be saving the world, not wasting his time on street punks.



Aye,but that wasn't Singer's vision.

He wanted to recreate the old Donner films and he failed in a big way.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

The new trailer is awesome.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> Superman gets up.



So he's like Chad from bleach?


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

You got my reference.  you didn't let me down.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2013)

Vault said:


> You got my reference.  you didn't let me down.





but honestly this trailer got me even more hyped, hopefully their brawl looks every bit as awesome in the actual movie when the whole thing is played out


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Mate I can't wait. So hyped about this it's unbelievable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2013)

Never seen a group so hype to see their hero get their ass beat.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Because Superman's a nice guy. When you piss off Superman, the fight is over in five seconds.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 22, 2013)

I thought the disappointment from dark knight rises has killed any future hype for me when looking
forward to superhero movies but...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlOF03DUoWc[/YOUTUBE]


damn, can't wait to see this!


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2013)

I was one of the first people to expect great things from this film.

Feels good.


----------



## James Bond (May 22, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Because Superman's a nice guy. When you piss off Superman, the fight is over in five seconds.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, and he's trolling the most powerful psychic on the planet to make a point.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 22, 2013)

I want this movie.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2013)

MoS "Flight" full track from the OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnV7sMK3Dyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (May 23, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Yeah, and he's trolling the most powerful psychic on the planet to make a point.



The point, don't fuck with Supey's cape.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2013)

Has Henry come out his closet yet?


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2013)

Woah after months and months, I'm back


----------



## TylerDurden (May 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I was one of the first people to expect great things from this film.
> 
> Feels good.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)

Bart said:


> Woah after months and months, I'm back



You fed us false statement after the other  

GTFO 

You are too tainted to join us in the sun


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2013)

Bart is apart of the Brotherhood of Zod.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2013)

The trailer is as good as Iron man 2's trailer. High anticipation


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)

You fucking troll


----------



## Fate115 (May 23, 2013)

Vault said:


> You fucking troll



No worries. The sun shall rise upon them on the 14th have patience my friend .


----------



## Narutossss (May 24, 2013)

If this movie is good, I get to enjoy it, if it's bad I get to drink the tears of disappointed fans win-win.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

Sooooooo

I'm submitting an article to cracked.com in the coming days. Title for the time being is: Why Superman 4: The Quest for Peace is objectively the best Superman movie thus far. Most likely will be shortened.... Hopefully it gets approved!


----------



## TylerDurden (May 24, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> No worries. The sun shall rise upon them on the 14th have patience my friend .



And Enno will break.


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVCJIEjQd6g[/YOUTUBE]

Advertisement but still fun.


----------



## James Bond (May 24, 2013)

Need to dislocate your jaw to eat that thing


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2013)

if he had long hair and bangs, I'd mistake him for Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2013)

Vault said:


>



Oh my...:amazed


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> And Enno will break.



Like the Mark 42 suit in IM3.

100% In The Sun Guarantee.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2013)

So, what's everyone's box office predictions?


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> So, what's everyone's box office predictions?



The selling power of one billion exploding suns.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2013)

Thanos will turn Supes into chowder.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

$750m                 .


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Page 4 had so much synergy. 

Enno and Huey are the only fuck heads.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


>



Would you say no to that face!


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Blood! Nice to see you have joined us in the sun. 

You should save the image as a png so it will come out transparent.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

That's a really clever advertisement which acctually shocks me as most advertisements are complete garbage leaving you thinking "who got paid for this shit?".


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


>



Ugh

Does this thread embrace faggotry or we've got an overwhelming amount of female usersin our hands!?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 25, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Ugh
> 
> Does this thread embrace faggotry or we've got an overwhelming amount of female usersin our hands!?



He's just laughing at supes expression there, wtf you on about?


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

He's overcompensating for his own sexual feelings towards Henry Cavill.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Sounds more like you are.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

@JamesBond Wut?

@Douchebag, nah man, i just thought with Blood's reply above there's faggotry in this thread


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

So what if there is faggotry. It exists so why should it bother you?


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Sounds more like you are.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Loving the synergy on this page. 

In b4 some cunt combo breaks


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

o long as the sun shines, there will always be darkness lurking waiting to engulf the light.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

@Vault - I didn't say i was bothered. Just making an assumption on the basis of the provided evidence.

Who's the cunt combo!? Bart?


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

James Bond said:


> o long as the sun shines, there will always be darkness lurking waiting to engulf the light.



spoken like a true prodigy


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

We better hurry and get this page done and dusted for that synergy. To bad detective isn't here to witness.  

If its Bart I'm going to rage so hard.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> So what if there is faggotry. It exists so why should it bother you?


James is quick to judge. Shows insecurity. He is probably closet homo himself and is scared of his new found fetishes and boner timings.

Don't worry James we're there for you sun brother. 

No homo though.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

You will always have a place in the sun, even though you like taking things where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

God, I'm not gay you guys


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Holy shit we might make it through the page with a full combo. 



James Bond said:


> God, I'm not gay you guys


Good, denial is the first step towards acceptance.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

You are and will always be our sun brother James. 

Let's not jinx it Suzu


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I'm trying to counter jinx your jinx.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Good, denial is the first step towards acceptance.



My first step will be my foot in your ass


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

I have been in the NBA thread before. Aren't your predictions almost as feared as preet's :ho


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

James subconsciously using lines of his crush. I see, so your first subconscious gay crush was Red Foreman. 

Old man fetish, very intriguing.



Vault said:


> I have been in the NBA thread before. Aren't your predictions almost as feared as preet's :ho


Noooooo I don't ever predict lol. Preet's jinxes are onl matched by Ryuzaki and NSU


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Just a few more posts


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

I'm glad you caught the reference


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

21 HIT COMBO!!!


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

22 hit combo


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

i really like this pic.

So much feels...looking forward to Cavill's interaction with his foster parents

Did i ruin the combo


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

That game looks terrible, Arkham Origins looks like it could be good but no Kevin Conroy


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

And no Rocksteady.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Trailer looks great though.

The setting is a bit of an asspull, but what isn't nowadays?


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Trailer is in CGI so i don't trust it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

btw whoever ends up breaking this combo should be negged by all of us.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

Prolly be Enno


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Whut?? Eno would not dare


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

No remorse will be given if it's Enno I have to end up negging. Or Stunna.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Rukia will be our public enemy number one.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I don't remember seeing Rukia post in here before.


----------



## James Bond (May 25, 2013)

Anyone aware if there will be anything after credits ?


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

There damn well better be.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

I hope there is something after creds.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I want a Batman/Wonder Woman hint. Or obviously something pointing to the larger DCU.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Isn't there already speculation that this will sent precedence for future DC films? So yeah I'm sure there would be subtle hints there and there


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I was one of the first people to expect great things from this film.
> 
> Feels good.



Look at this man


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Guys check this out


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I saw that on /co/ earlier today/yesterday. Pretty cool.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

My ancestral house.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> My ancestral house.



Yup, mine is that one as well.

Pretty cool, thanks bro


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

Representing the House of Re.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

It had to be you to combo break. It just had to be  

But make my shield transparent also  And save my name, resize it and give it to me I want as a sig.  thanks Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

Sure, just tell me your real name.

The transparencies are just on the next page over though


----------



## tari101190 (May 25, 2013)

Based on the prequel comic, I expect the movie will open up doors for a JL movie universe, so that is pretty much set.

Now there's nothing to support this at all, but I want some sort of cameo or comment about Martian Manhunter's existence, and hopefully Batman too. If Christian Bale somehow had a cameo, that would be perfect.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

The image above stunna that's my name is kryptonian. :ho


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

I can't crop that out and make it transparent. What I'm saying is that the generator provided the transparencies--I need your info to make a set.

Or you could take it to a shop


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Forgot what I put  will let you know when I'm on a computer.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Stunna is lucky we don't neg the shit out of him like I suggested. I knew it would be his dumbass.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Stunna is a fucking Daxamite not Kryptonian.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

All the sunless heretics have invaded now. 

ABANDON SHIP UNTIL TONIGHT


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Shut up you traitor Zod doesn't take kind to treason.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

But I guess he does to big tits on a trampoline?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Of course unlike Kal-el, Zod loves women .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Try again


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Kal-El punches Faora, Zod sex her up. #mythbusted.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Yes really, whose the guy running around in spandex here .


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

It's not spandex.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Whose the guy running around in tight leather that is being generous about his girth ?


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

That's for the ladies.  

Not our fault the sign of Kal El makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Kal-El punches Faora, Zod sex her up. #mythbusted.



That's where Lois comes in


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

It's not leather.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Lois Lane you mean the girl Bats stole from him several time throughout his comic history .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Wonder Woman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Again Bats had Wondy not only first but he also stole her once. Try again .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Doesnt matter he still tapping that. In some alternate world he even bred WW.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

You mean the same alt universe he was crying like a bitch?


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Which version are you talking about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Oh yeah he was crying like a bitch in main continuity didn't he. Like when Wondy almost killed his ass .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

We are talking about completely different versions here. :ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Doesn't matter the Boy Scout will cry in this movie .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

No, not really.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2013)

This thread....

Vault you'd better be drunk to handle doom

you'll fare better


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

I can handle Huey fine, he knows his been owned countless times against him. :ho he likes to outlast you in every argument/debate. Just pwn him way before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I outlast your girl also Vault oops my mistake she is not real


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Now i definitely know i have rustled your jimmies


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

No Brit will ever get the better of a Canadian. Try again homes.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Now we are back to dissing nationalities? Seriously can't you try anything better?  

Do you need a hug?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I keep my insults PG for Stunna benefit. Also I don't want you to cry either.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

How considerate of you Huey. Throwing insults can be perceived as jimmies rustled


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I'm a cynic so that doesn't apply to me


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Kal-El punches Faora, Zod sex her up. #mythbusted.



This merely proves that Kal-El is an equal opportunist when it comes to handing out justice via fists.

Meanwhile, Zod views all females as cum dumpsters.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Huey gonna Huey.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm a cynic so that doesn't apply to me



so jimmies always rustled 

wedgie up the ass twentyfo/7


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Stunna. 










That Bastard.

I know it would be him.

Damn it, our Synergy was nearly at 3 full pages. That's almost 60 posts and counting. 

And he fucking Doctor Who or something shit combo break it.

C-C-C-Cunto-Breaker.





Vault said:


> Now i definitely know i have rustled your jimmies under the sun



Fixed for Solar Accuracy?



*P.S:* If anyone wants any Photoshop transparency work done. I will do it. Just PM me or VM me the details and the stock image. 

It shall be done under the Sun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

House of EM

Representing The End as in I will End the house of EL


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

Can you do Robert Downey JR's face for me Detective?


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Can you do Robert Downey JR's face for me Detective?



Haha, Nice Try. 





...... actually, elaborate a bit more, Enno.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 25, 2013)

House of Dar:


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Tv spot 6 is out. This film looks fantastic.


----------



## tari101190 (May 25, 2013)

This is roughly how I think the film will play out:


*Spoiler*: __ 




•	Clark is on a ‘pilgrimage’ to the Kryptonian ship buried in the ice.
•	He has a key leading him to the location.
•	He decides to travel there without his powers.
•	Flashbacks showing him in Smallville over the years, from childhood to adulthood.
•	Meanwhile Lois has been investigating a mysterious Superman for a while.
•	Clark eventually reaches the Kryptonian ship.
•	He learns of his origins and becomes Superman.
•	Meanwhile Zod is directed to earth due to Clark activating the Kryptonian ship.
•	Zod announces his search for Kal-El to Earth.
•	Initial Kryptonian threats appear on Earth.
•	Superman intercepts the threats and reveals himself to the public.
•	Lois somehow confronts Superman?
•	The military intercept Superman.
•	Superman allows himself to be taken in by the military and explains to Lois who he is.
•	Zod and his army arrive on earth.
•	Superman fights Zod’s forces.
•	Superman somehow defeats Zod and his army?
•	Clark decides to work at the Daily Planet with Lois.
•	Meanwhile Lex Luthor cameo as he starts planning something in response to Superman’s appearance.
•	Some sort of sequel or Justice League build up.

*Spoiler*: _actual prequel comic spoilers_ 




Kara wakes up from 'hibernation'.




I kinda want Amanda Waller to appear. I don't mind if Green Lantern film remains canon, just get a better director and story for the sequel. Visually it could sit fine within this film's universe. But the film needs a grander and more thoughtful approach.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Supes stands for hope. Bats stands for justice. What does Iron Man stands for? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Oh shit, it just occurred to me in trailer 2 when Ma Kent was talking to Clark about focusing on her voice that is actually him dealing with super hearing. Remember Supes has planetary hearing. Shit that pretty clever way in the trailer.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

And you are just making the connection...now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I just watched the trailer once .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Inexcusable :ho especially for you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

You know the only reason I am on Supes side because he is DC so some things slip by me. I am a more Bat/Flashfan .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Irrelevant  Bats and Supes are close friends. So yeah association and all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I succumb to the sun .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

This is a great day  

Brilliant day. One of our biggest heretic and enemy turned into a fellow brother of the sun.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Btw if you want it transparent, save the image as a png not gif


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

New synergy gauge starting on Page 22, now that Brother Doom has joined us to his rightful place in the Sun.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Detective we did it mate  

Finch to my Reese. Reese to my Finch


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Vault said:


> Detective we did it mate
> 
> Finch to my Reese. Reese to my Finch



I never lost Hope, mate. I never fucking lost Hope.



Finch to my Reese. Reese to my Finch

BTW everyone, here is the stock image that needs to be saved to your PC as a .png file, and then uploaded from your computer as an avatar from the User CP.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

Can one of you slow this down


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Hahaha that is brilliant 

If only a mangled Tony is also in the image with a caption. Its my house now bitch


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

This one is so badass. Cruise control.  Like a boss.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

My set is in the sun


----------



## Fate115 (May 25, 2013)

Well it finally happened. Welcome Danger the sun is clearly brighter than ever before .


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

Glorious day in the sun


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> My set is in the sun



Dat Brightness. Soak in the Sun.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iZrojb2NhfM[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit dat build up dat build up


----------



## Fate115 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

The real reason I converted I bought my niece a Supes Pjs that is like his suit. So the first thing she did when she tried them on was put on the 1970s theme song and stand in front of the fan with her cape blowing in the wind.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The real reason I converted I bought my niece a Supes Pjs that is like his suit. So the first thing she did when she tried them on was put on the 1970s theme song and stand in front of the fan with her cape blowing in the wind.





 



D'AWWWWWW in the Sun.

*P.S:* I also commend her for her internet browsing skills to search the Superman OST and play the music.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I bought her bro Bats PJ and he was trying to do the whole lightning end from TAS with the lights.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I bought her bro Bats PJ and he was trying to do the whole lightning end from TAS with the lights.



This won't end well for him.

Dat moment when reality sinks in and childhood fantasy slowly fades.



*P.S:* Luckily I have never had to deal with this yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

I have to blame myself. I got tired of those nickshows that are absolute garbage and start making them watch DCAU. 4 weeks in and they are hooked.

Of course I have to side step the more mature themes when they ask me about them.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

I never had my parents side step the more mature themes to children's cartoons back in our day. It was natural for us to learn about morality via classic DCAU.

Those wonderful memories.

Dat Mr. Freeze episode of Sadness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2013)

There are a lot of hints of Bats having sex. I remember there is the Volcana episode where Supes reason with her to stay on an island and it was hinted he hit it. My niece asked me why she is so happy, I replied is because Supes was good to her.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

I remember thinking this is what it felt like to be an adult when I first watched this sequence as a small child.

That sense of somberness and mourning.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

My mum watched JLU because she thought adults could actually watch that.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Those details on impact and the ripples behind that intense strength.


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

I see Huey has finally joined us in the sun. 

Detective! You missed some awesome synergy. None of this would have been possible without you sun brother.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2013)

................................................


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Enno, it's useless to resist the warmth of the sun.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I see Huey has finally joined us in the sun.
> 
> Detective! You missed some awesome synergy. None of this would have been possible without you sun brother.



I know Brother Suzuku, I was made aware of it from Brother English Rain.... by which I mean Vault, of course.

Enno's attempt to combo break this page's synergy from Page 22's continued gauge meter does not count, as he does have Man of Steel in his user title.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2013)

Detective said:


> I never had my parents side step the more mature themes to children's cartoons back in our day. It was natural for us to learn about morality via classic DCAU.
> 
> Those wonderful memories.
> 
> Dat Mr. Freeze episode of Sadness.



That episode won awards

I remember Darkseid declaring over humanity he is their new lord and master

the tears ran down my cheeks

save us superman

he said no 



















































Until i joined him in the sun


----------



## Fate115 (May 25, 2013)

This whole discussion is packed with beautiful synergy. I'm very lucky to be a part of it. May my brothers in the sun continue to guide me.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2013)

We shall forever be the brotherhood of the sun. And let us all accomplish wonders no matter how many times we might stumble and fall.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

This thread on 06/14/2013 is gonna be off the chain.

20 Days left!


----------



## Fate115 (May 25, 2013)

Detective said:


> This thread on 06/14/2013 is gonna be off the chain.
> 
> 20 Days left!



Sadly as excited as I am for the 14th I won't be able to see it then. The friend I'm watching it with prefers we see it the following monday (the 17th) . So I may avoid this thread on opening day to avoid any spoilers. But know this my fellow brothers, I will return to this thread and show my infinite love and excitement for the hero who all made us believe a man could fly. 

Cheers to all as well as to the 14th!


----------



## Moon Fang (May 25, 2013)

June 14th needs to hurry up ! And yeah check out what I did.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2013)

Shrink that sig, bro.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 25, 2013)

Forgot to save the new one -.-


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

Just saw a new TV spot during the Spurs/Memphis game. Dat Zod


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Just saw a new TV spot during the Spurs/Memphis game



Was it the following?


----------



## Suzuku (May 25, 2013)

No it was Zod centric.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 25, 2013)

Isn't there a 7th one ?


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Isn't there a 7th one ?



This one 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWf1sWeUGqs[/YOUTUBE]

or this one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGNa6Mqo_D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 26, 2013)

They say this is gonna be a clusterfuck of special effects, but come on this is freaking Richard dinners superman I & ii combine and made shinier.we have all seen and know what's gonna happen, how they do It and get to the ending is what's gonna be fun.


----------



## Suzuku (May 26, 2013)

There are going to be differences.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

Oh fuck dat 6th TV Spot.

Kal-El reaching out to the sun

Russell Crowe you redeemed yourself


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 26, 2013)

Of course. Also heat vision fuck yeah! Wonder if they'll make a game out of this? Doubt it, the superman game curse has always reared its ugly head


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

Doom welcome to the brotherhood finally.

Detective you made it happen.....

the feels













inb4 we have deserters like Stunna


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Of course. Also heat vision fuck yeah! Wonder if they'll make a game out of this? Doubt it, the superman game curse has always reared its ugly head



Everyone is scared of doing it because if they don't get it perfect it's gonna fail and movie tied in games suck. If a Superman game is going to be made is has to be on the levels of Batman AA/AC which would be fucking amazing.


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

Need to stop watching trailers now, seen like half the film.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

Great you felt the epicness of Kal-El reaching out to the sun Bond


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

I saw you had it so I changed mine 

_Edit: It seems appropriate_


----------



## Suzuku (May 26, 2013)

19 days......


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I saw you had it so I changed mine
> 
> _Edit: It seems appropriate_



Why the fuck is he smiling as he's about to cave a friend's face in?


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

It's fun to hit things


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 26, 2013)

He's punching so hard it tickles his fist?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

Would look weird if he was punching with his mouth closed. I think it's more of a effort thing.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 26, 2013)

So how about dat soundtrack?


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

This is the HD version of our avatars for those sporting white background ones.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

Still got the white background :/


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2013)

I'll help the Man of Steel combos.


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Still got the white background :/



It shouldn't, that was the one Detective gave me and is the one I am using right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Enno pushing hard this IM3 shit and doesn't realize he will fade away into the darkness.


----------



## Fate115 (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> It shouldn't, that was the one Detective gave me and is the one I am using right now.



Same here. I'm also using the image Detective provided and sadly this white box..

Enno with the combo breaker .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Did you save it as png?


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2013)

Fate's limit for avas is Not 150x150 might be the reason.


----------



## Fate115 (May 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Did you save it as png?



Yep. Saved it as png and still got the white box behind it. It's weird really because while it's saved on my desktop the avatar is obviously transparent but when I upload it the white box appears. A man's troubles to be perfect among his kin in the sun .

:Notices Vaults post: Or that maybe the reason...the limit is 125x125


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

The movie premiered right after i finished my final exam

The timing couldn't have been more perfect

The Sun is waiting


----------



## Fate115 (May 26, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> The movie premiered right after i finished my final exam
> 
> The timing couldn't have been more perfect
> 
> The Sun is waiting



Oh dude you are very lucky. Wish you luck on that exam. May the sun guide you .


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

Thank you sun brother!!!!!

We'll join hands in the sun eventually it's set in stone


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frFH-3532jo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Wow.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Vault said:


> Fate's limit for avas is Not 150x150 might be the reason.






125x125 Version - Reformatted to HD:



150x150 - Same Solar HD Quality:



Fate115 and MoonFang... you know now what you must do.

Do with pride for Great Justice.

Play This Music While Saving as .png and Uploading... For Full Effect!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Kryptonians can't fly. Only Supes can. Zod was scaling that building.


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

From NeoGaf:


----------



## TylerDurden (May 26, 2013)

Dat Heat Vision

God.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Saw this on the tv spot comments.



> Bruce Wayne 38 minutes ago
> Oh hells yeah! :] I seriously need this guy on my team. Where was he when Bane took over Gotham? Argh.
> Reply  ? 58
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonians can't fly. Only Supes can. Zod was scaling that building.



Maybe at first but no.

We know they can fly after they have absorbed enough of the Sun's energy.

We also know that different kryptonians absorb it at different rates.

Some will fly,others won't have the chance to do it..


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Or maybe Kal not being genetic altered allows him to.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

​
Campaigning for new Section Picture. I need your support, my brothers and sisters. VM and PM the appropriate parties. Once again, this is another .png image.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

So PM Jove? She/He won't let it happen .


----------



## Ciupy (May 26, 2013)

Another pic from NeoGaf,kinda spolerish,but holy hell it is awesome:



The feeling of impact and the sheer strenght of it all..awesome.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> So PM Jove? She/He won't let it happen .



  

I made my exact wording in the previous post on purpose in order to get this honest response. I wanted to show a younger Mod that their default support to the upper level Mods may be misplaced.

/Che Detective.


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> From NeoGaf:


----------



## Dark Knight (May 26, 2013)

After this tv spots all i can say is this:
1. Zack snyder should be first choice to direct the justice league.
2. Even if this movie has a shit script, incredible visuals is a guarantee.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2013)

Zod is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

Feel like I've seen half the movie with all the these images/trailers


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Feel like I've seen half the movie with all the these images/trailers



The important thing is, you have only experienced 0.1% of the emotion.

And that is the part you must experience with us on that fateful day next month.

:33


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2013)

Yes the feels, they will be all over my extremely overpriced popcorn.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Detective said:


> 125x125 Version - Reformatted to HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I have taken it a step beyond that. Everyday day at 11am I shall rise to this song as I bask in the Sun.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> I have taken it a step beyond that. Everyday day at 11am I shall rise to this song as I bask in the Sun.



I took to that level when it was officially released, and converted it into my alarm on my iPhone.

The increasing harmonics part is a wonderful way to wake up.

In the rays of the Sun.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Kryptonians can't fly. Only Supes can. Zod was scaling that building.



I thought they all could ? I doubt Zod would have the same grasp on his powers as much as Supes  due to time but he still has control to a degree enough to be a threat. I think that flying is more of a mental than physical thing. I don't think Supes learnt how to fly or knew he could fly until he put the suit on/spoke to Jor-El.

Edit: I wonder if they will hint at Kara in the film....


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Fate115 (May 26, 2013)

Detective said:


> 125x125 Version - Reformatted to HD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effect felt 110%!!!


Dat music..the sun is truly warm .

Thank you Detective. You among the many of our brotherhood will help me accomplish wonders! .


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2013)

The sun is bright and very warm. Not long now brothers


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Brothers after this. 


Our Brotherhood shall be complete with


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 26, 2013)

Now all that's left is ice breath and super breath


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 26, 2013)

So...Much,Superman.....Wank.

ck


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2013)

The one bandwagon that even Stunna didn't jump on


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Stunna did but his ADD for sets/trends made him hop off.


----------



## Stringer (May 26, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> From NeoGaf:


  Seeing this fight with all sound effects and the matching score will be rad

  Kal?s destructive power is handled pretty well

  So far this seems to be the supes flick I've always dreamed of


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The one bandwagon that even Stunna didn't jump on



He ran behind us for like 2 minutes, stumbled, fell, and was distracted by another compulsive set change.

Now when the film opens in a couple weeks, and everyone is wearing their respective and dedicated sets, Stunna shall slowly crawl back, little by little, into the Sun.

And we shall be waiting.

To judge him accordingly.

For his Sins.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

I say we put Stunna on the firing squad .


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2013)

Detective said:


> He ran behind us for like 2 minutes, stumbled, fell, and was distracted by another compulsive set change.
> 
> Now when the film opens in a couple weeks, and everyone is wearing their respective and dedicated sets, Stunna shall slowly crawl back, little by little, into the Sun.
> 
> ...



Seems like Superman's followers are a lot meaner and more judgemental than Superman himself.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

R.I.P Marvel.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Seems like Superman's followers are a lot meaner and more judgemental than Superman himself.



Well, there is that whole "stumbling" part of Jor-El's speech for a reason.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Seems like Superman's followers are a lot meaner and more judgemental than Superman himself.



Some people just want to watch this forum burn, Granny Goodness.

Stunna shall be rehabilitated, but first must endure a process of humility beforehand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

I'm the Cassandra Cain of the Supes family .


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm the Cassandra Cain of the Supes family .



Expect an inappropriate and unexpected shady proposition via PM to be sent to your inbox by a user called Comic Boy Guy, due to your choice of words.


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, there is that whole "stumbling" part of Jor-El's speech for a reason.





Detective said:


> Some people just want to watch this forum burn, Granny Goodness.
> 
> Stunna shall be rehabilitated, but first must endure a process of humility beforehand.



Yeah you guys sound more and more like villains everyday. 

Sound less like you've stumbled than you've leapt off a cliff into some dark chasm and call it flying.

You're more like Gog or some other crazy Superman cultist that Superman himself will end up having to take down. 

Granny knows.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 26, 2013)

Mas, give it up when Darkseid rolls through we know he will get punk by Bats anyway on the big screen .


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2013)

Nah, even forgetting the whole Darkseid thing, you guys sound like bad guys in the making.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 26, 2013)

Why was _I_ quoted?


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Why was _I_ quoted?



To the common street level villain, it is hard to differentiate one hero from another.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 27, 2013)

If they make mos 2 then, who would the villain be? As much as I want brainiac it seems he'd be too Star Trek like, plus zod has already taken the alien visitor vibe from what I'm seeing in the trailers.lex is over done. How about eradicator?


----------



## Ciupy (May 27, 2013)

TV spot nr.8:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpR4aJYPauU[/YOUTUBE]


Aaaand I think I've seen enough trailers and TV spots...see ya guys in June after the movie hits!




masamune1 said:


> Seems like Superman's followers are a lot meaner and more judgemental than Superman himself.





So exactly like Jesus and us christians?


----------



## James Bond (May 27, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah you guys sound more and more like villains everyday.
> 
> Sound less like you've stumbled than you've leapt off a cliff into some dark chasm and call it flying.
> 
> ...



I won't have vigilantism in my town.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Why was _I_ quoted?



Because you inserted yourself into the conversation.



Detective said:


> To the common street level villain, it is hard to differentiate one hero from another.



You think I'd be a mere street level villain?

I might take that as a challenge, sir.



James Bond said:


> I won't have vigilantism in my town.



Then you are even further from the Sun than you realize.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> If they make mos 2 then, who would the villain be? As much as I want brainiac it seems he'd be too Star Trek like, plus zod has already taken the alien visitor vibe from what I'm seeing in the trailers.lex is over done. How about eradicator?



Brainiac and / or Luthor. Hopefully with hints towards Darkseid.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Oh Granny Goodness is back.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 27, 2013)

I have just seen superman unbound, and it would fit for a man of steel sequel, then in man of steel 3 we take doomsday, the reign and return of superman. Or just simply darkseid.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2013)

The villainy is high in this thread.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Oh Granny Goodness is back.



Can't I at least be Godfrey or some other New God? 

Calling me Granny is borderline cyberbullying, you know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2013)

You assert yourself like Granny.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You assert yourself like Granny.



You have dirty dreams about Granny asserting herself on you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2013)

I see I rustled the Villainy jimmies in this thread.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2013)

Santa is the one who can really rustle Darkseid's jimmies.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 28, 2013)

As a reviewer once said, the characters and story come first, the special effects and super powers come second.


----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2013)

All of you will be spending some time in Granny's orphanage.

Where villains like you lot belong.


----------



## Əyin (May 28, 2013)

Sorry for being obvious, but when will the movie coming out?


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2013)

June 14th.


----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2013)

Smallville was an alright TV show but this talk of Granny reminds me of how badly they did Granny and the furies.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2013)

Smallville stretched on for far too long, though IIRC granny was the head of an orphanage that was training the female furies?


----------



## James Bond (May 28, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Smallville stretched on for far too long, though IIRC granny was the head of an orphanage that was training the female furies?



Considering how expansive Supey's story is I think it had a good run (first season was woeful) and yeah they got Granny's story right but it just didn't seem right. I'd need to re-watch the episode again to remember why it quirk'd me I just remember it did.. but then again so did Smallvile's absolute destruction of Doomsday also quirk'd me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 28, 2013)

Davis Bloom 

Nothing can stop doomsday....

Except debris


----------



## Whimsy (May 28, 2013)

Holy shit Vault


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 28, 2013)

Have you guys seen the Minecraft version of one of the trailers ?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 29, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Have you guys seen the Minecraft version of one of the trailers ?



Where's the link then damnit? Can't just mention something then not link it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PlwDbSYicM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (May 29, 2013)

Hahah the 'ultimate baby'


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

I can't wait to see this movie. It looks great from the trailers. From what we were shown of the fight scenes, it doesn't look ridiculous.

I don't understand why they picked Amy Adams for Louis but oh well, I hope she acts the part well, can't really tell from the trailers.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2013)

Post credits scene:

A plane from the American air force, after having fouhgt Zod, loses control and crashes on an island in the mediterranean sea, the pilot makes it alive but is surrounded by warrior women. Scene shuts.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Where's the link then damnit? Can't just mention something then not link it.



I didn't link coz I thought no one wanted to see it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQG6F76On-M[/YOUTUBE]

You think your diamonds are safe ? I WILL MINE THEM !


----------



## Ciupy (May 29, 2013)

The new OST preview with about 90 seconds from each song.

I seriously think it's the best OST Zimmer's ever done.

The drums are insane and the piano together with the synthetic parts are outstanding.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 29, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Post credits scene:
> 
> A plane from the American air force, after having fouhgt Zod, loses control and crashes on an island in the mediterranean sea, the pilot makes it alive but is surrounded by warrior women. Scene shuts.



and in true amazon tradition they have sex with the man and kill him, and if any one of them gives birth to a son they kill him too


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2013)

The feels man :sanji

Edit 

My god from like 6:30 to 8:30 also dat 10 minute mark 

Its a glorious day to be in the sun indeed


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 29, 2013)

Me thinks the movie will start with Clark and his super beard traveling around the world, then he saves some folks from the fire scene, he doesn't make it out and we then see him float in the water, flashback to when he was a kid, to when he saved the school bus, he wakes up, gets to the fortress of solitude, meets jor el, flashback to when krypton, explaining Kal els origins. We are also introduced to zod and his minions. next scene, superman emerges.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> and in true amazon tradition they have sex with the man and kill him, and if any one of them gives birth to a son they kill him too



I'm glad you like it. Graphic sex? That would be the best post credits scene ever. Marvel wankers would be forever jealous.


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2013)

Death by snoo snoo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 30, 2013)

You mean like in superman 2 where they have super sex?


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2013)

Lois' uterus would've been obliterated if it was really super sex


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 30, 2013)

Or you know, she could have been on top.


----------



## Ciupy (May 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQVq6vwMn0I&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Or you know, she could have been on top.



I'm not sure we should revive this sort of topic again 
*Spoiler*: __ 



one thrust from Supey and it's all over


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2013)

God I just love the face Kal El makes as he's about to face Faora and Non 




He knows he's about to get his shit wrecked

My waifu Faora will probably give him one hell of a beat down in that scene


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2013)

That Faora and Zod vs Kal in Smallville looks batshit insane. :sanji


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2013)

Oh snap.


----------



## Ciupy (May 30, 2013)

Stringer said:


> God I just love the face Kal El makes as he's about to face Faora and Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's his "Ah shit,this ain't gonna be pretty!" face..

Going to fight invaders which may or may not have the same strenght as him..and did you see that huge friend walking next to Faora?


Edit:

Is it bad if I want Faora to look upon me with disdain?


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2013)

Will he.. throw his S at anyone?


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2013)

That huge friend has Kal shitting bricks.


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> That's his "Ah shit,this ain't gonna be pretty!" face..
> 
> Going to fight invaders which may or may not have the same strenght as him..and did you see that huge friend walking next to Faora?





Vault said:


> That huge friend has Kal shitting bricks.


Yeah the guy is tall as fuck. 

It seems to be Non, Zod's strongman.




> Is it bad if I want Faora to look upon me with disdain?


Can't blame you, evil has never sound and looked so sexy


----------



## James Bond (May 30, 2013)

Man, maybe I've been ignorant but Russell Crowe has a fucking awesome voice.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 30, 2013)

^^He does indeed.


----------



## Ciupy (May 30, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Man, maybe I've been ignorant but Russell Crowe has a fucking awesome voice.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25Wp6ZLk7Y[/YOUTUBE]

Yes he does!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 30, 2013)

I hope ms. Adams plays a good Lois lane


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 30, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQVq6vwMn0I&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Faora looks awesome

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, didn't know the house of zod recruited gregor clegane.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 30, 2013)

I didn't realise how fucking huge Non was


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 30, 2013)

such beautiful eyes

too bad she uses them to turn you into genetic paste


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2013)

A fun fact, pre-crisis Faora was actually introduced as the defacto leader of Phantom Zone escapees, as opposed to Zod

And she beat Kal's ass pretty bad during their first encounter



So yeah, the chick is a real badass


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 30, 2013)

She kills and tortures 23 males, she hates men for some reason. 

Man of steel part 2: How Faora got her groove back


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 30, 2013)

"You will not win, for every human you save, we will kill a million more." Love how she delivers that line, send a shiver up my spine. So cold and sickening.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 30, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> "You will not win, for every human you save, we will kill a million more." Love how she delivers that line, send a shiver up my spine. So cold and sickening.



and you would STILL want to take her out for a dinner and movie


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2013)

^^She will tear your cock to pieces.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 31, 2013)

She'd probably do that to your whole body , not just your cock


----------



## Bart (May 31, 2013)

OMG good to be back ;P

How on earth Clark is going to stand toe-to-toe against the 9-foot-brute that is Nam-Ek is certainly beyond me 

Even with the fact Clark possesses a greater strength than the five Kryptonians at hand :WOW


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2013)

Bart shitting up the thread on his first day back.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Bart said:
			
		

> How on earth Clark is going to stand toe-to-toe against the 9-foot-brute that is Nam-Ek is certainly beyond me



Equivalent or greater speed/power should be more than enough.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 31, 2013)

Was this posted?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 31, 2013)

^^ Yeah it was.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 31, 2013)

14 days, 2 weeks, argh feels like an eternity


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 31, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> ^^ Yeah it was.



I see.

However I don't think these were:

[YOUTUBE]nZ56XA1z6ow[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Gu-JMgYhvpA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]s2PQMoYmhDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2013)

Might not have but I have seen them 

Brother Suzuku is always the supplier of info but his been slacking lately.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2013)

Collider: 60 things to know about Man of Steel (both the plot and production)


*Spoiler*: __ 



We will see Superman kick a lot of ass and get his ass kicked in Man of Steel.  Everyone knows Superman Returns didn’t have enough action.  This will be rectified in Man of Steel.  He’s also not going to be a stalker and he won’t have a son.

While many might think Warner Bros. asked Nolan and company to help Superman get made, the truth is, it was during a writing session on The Dark Knight Rises that the idea for Man of Steel was born.  Goyer told us that while struggling with the third act of The Dark Knight Rises, Nolan suggested they take a week off to clear their heads.  During the hiatus, Goyer happened to read a bunch of Superman comics and came up with an idea for a Superman movie and he wrote it down.  When he met up with Nolan, he asked him if he had solved the third act problem.  Goyer said he didn’t, but he thought he had come up with an interesting idea for a Superman movie.  Nolan asked what it was, and as soon as Goyer finished explaining his idea, Nolan said he wanted to produce it and immediately got on the phone with the heads of WB, after which Nolan and Goyer went in and formally pitched the film.  Needless to say, the studio immediately said yes, and they decided to scrap what they had been working on previously for a new Superman movie and Goyer started writing the screenplay for Man of Steel.

*Unlike previous versions of Superman on TV and in the movies, Man of Steel is trying to make everything as realistic as possible.  But that doesn’t mean it’s going to be dark like the Batman films.  Man of Steel is definitely a Superman movie, but they’re going to try and explain everything with science and logic.  It’s not another comic book movie.  An example of this realistic vision is how weapons will interact with the various characters.  Snyder and his team broke down, scientifically, how strong a human is in comparison to a Kryptonian, and then how strong Superman is in relation to the two.  Each person getting hit with a specific weapon (like an M40) would movie backwards a specific distance depending on their species and what planet they’re on.  They tried to factor everything in so nothing is being played like a cartoon.  Since Superman is the most powerful, he will react accordingly.  In addition, Superman can’t fly through space for an endless amount of time.  He has limits.  It’s like the way Nolan did Batman, but not as dark.*

Man of Steel is being shot using handheld cameras.  Snyder has completely changed his visual style for this film.  And before you think he’ll still have his trademark slow motion action shots, I specifically asked him about it and he told me he would not have any in Man of Steel.
As I type these words, they will be post converting Man of Steel for a 3Drelease.  However, since the entire movie is being shot handheld, I have no idea how they’re going to make this work.

The Department of Defense is involved in Man of Steel with regards to the military’s presence in the film.  The production went to them and they approved the script.

There is no second unit on Man of Steel.  Snyder is shooting everything himself.
*A huge part of the story is the world finding out that Superman exists.  Goyer explained that almost every version of Superman goes from Clark being a teenager to Clark being Superman, and the world accepts it with little fanfare.  He thinks (and I agree) that if Superman really showed up on Earth, it would be one of the biggest moments in human history and his existence would cause people to question religion and everything they have ever thought about our universe.  This is one of the big plot points of Man of Steel.*

*The longer Superman is on Earth, the more powers he’ll develop.  As most of you know, the yellow Sun gives Superman his powers.  However, what has never been done before is amping them up the longer he’s on the planet.  Man of Steel will do this.  Goyer also promises that we will see a power or two that has never been shown before in any previous version of Superman.  One of the powers he develops from being on Earth for so long is his heat vision.  I’m pretty sure the other Kryptonians don’t have that power.*

*The production has created a huge backstory for Krypton.  According to Goyer, Krypton has been civilized for 100,000 years and they have been traveling in space for over 25,000 years.  In addition, the gravity on Krypton is 4 to 10 times that of Earth and humans can’t breathe on the planet.  This is all going to be used to explain why Superman can fly, how he gets his powers, and the science behind everything.  Krypton is a true alien world and the production created a full Kryptonian language.  When we see some of the buildings on Krypton and they have writing on the side, you will be able to translate it as they will have meaning.*

Another interesting thing about Krypton is the way the society functions.  Imagine if Japan had never met the west in the 1800′s.  *Krypton has a caste system and their own Gods and Guilds.  Also, their moral code is radically different from the way humans treat one another.*  When Superman starts to get exposed to his Kryptonian roots, he has to decide which set of moral guidelines to follow.

Another important aspect of Man of Steel is how it’s the story of two fathers.  *As the film progresses, Superman must figure out which father to follow.  Does he want to be Clark, or Kal-El?*

*The suit’s backstory is going to be explained and there is a reason he isn’t wearing underwear.  We will also learn why he wears the suit and what it can do and why.*

*According to Goyer, Superman is given horrible choices where there is no good or safe answer.  Basically, no matter what he does, it will end badly for certain people.*

*It is not love at first sight when Clark Kent/Superman first sees Lois Lane.  I say Clark and Superman because I’m not sure who sees her first.*

Jor-El is still a part of the upper echelon of Kryptonian society.

*The town of Smallville and the movie have a few Easter Eggs for the fans.*

Snyder had to pick out exactly where Smallville is located.  He wanted to leave it a mystery, but the lawyers at Warner Bros. made him decide on a specific place so they couldn’t get sued.  He decided to create the District of Metropolis and it’s located on the east coast.

*Zod is not a crazy villain.  He also isn’t a mustache twirling psychopath.  He has a point of view and it is not crazy.  I believe it stems from the way Krypton has a different set of morals and he probably believes in them absolutely.*

*Russell Crowe’s role in the film as Jor-El is “significant” and is much more than a cameo.
Goyer says we’ll see more of Krypton than we’ve seen in the other movies.*

The film will deal with “truth, justice and the American way,” but Goyer says not as much as you would think.

Christopher Nolan kept in touch with Goyer and everyone even while he was shooting The Dark Knight Rises. He would call Goyer sometimes a couple of times a week to be involved in the Man of Steel process.

*The film deals with the question of, “Why was Kal-El sent to Earth?”
Kal-El is referred to as Superman in the movie.*

*They settled on the title Man of Steel because the movie is about him, the man, and not necessarily the superhero Superman.*

The team was really focused on making Superman someone the audience can identify with.
*They get into Zod’s backstory in the film.*

The biggest influence on the film other than the comics was the Old Testament and New Testament.

*Snyder approached the film’s visual style from a realistic standpoint and shot almost all of the film handheld, which was a decision he made very early on.*

*Snyder felt it was important to show Clark growing up in Kansas because to understand him you have to understand the why of him.*

The first scene that Christopher Nolan pitched to Snyder was a scene about Clark Kenth’s childhood, not an action sequence or a Superman scene.

*Their version of Clark Kent is not the mocky, nerdy Clark that was seen in the previous films. It’s a different take on who Clark is.*

Snyder says they went through every possible version of the suit imaginable before settling on the final design.

*Ultimately, they decided not to depict the underwear on the outside of the suit because they couldn’t come up with a practical reason for that to exist.*

They decided to post convert the film to 3D because Snyder wasn’t going to change his handheld style to accommodate the 3D cameras. Shooting handheld and in native 3D would’ve been too difficult.

Cavill got up early every morning to train before 12 hours of filming.

Cavill was attracted to the idea of approaching Superman as a realistic, relatable character.
Some of Cavill’s favorite Superman comics include the New Krypton saga, Death of Superman, Return, and Red Son.

It took Cavill 15-25 minutes to get the costume on each time.

Cavill only knew he had won the role a few hours before it was announced publicly.

Cavill worked extensively on his American accent (Midwestern, to be exact), but he has to warm up to it; he can’t just go into it on the spot.

Cavill endured a rigorous physical training process that involved a high calorie diet and lifting very, very heavy weights.

*Cavill signed a standard three-film option deal, which means contractually he is signed for three Superman films should Warner Bros. decide to make them and bring him back*.

From a producing standpoint, Christopher Nolan focused on story and script issues, and Emma Thomas and Charles Roven were involved more with production issues since Nolan was busy filming The Dark Knight Rises.

They chose to film in Plano and Chicago, Illinois for Smallville and Metropolis, respectively, with some additional filming in Vancouver.

When doing their search for the lead actor, Cavill was always on the shortlist and once he screen tested they knew he was the right choice.

*Superman Returns confused younger Superman fans because the film assumed the audience had seen Richard Donner’s films. With Man of Steel, they wanted to make sure they were reeducating the audience on Superman’s origins and history.*

*They came up with the film’s themes and story before deciding on the villain.  The initial work informed who the right villain for the film should be.*

Goyer said Man of Steel is the hardest script he’s ever written.

Snyder shot more on physical locations on Man of Steel than any of his previous films.
*Humor plays a role in the film, but not a big one. There’s not a comic relief character.*




More at this link: 

Edit: there is a huge spoiler on this page regarding the fight scene in Smallville between Superman, Faora and ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 31, 2013)

Speaking of the costume, my favorite of all is his defiant one from injustice gods among us. This one in the new movie is growing on me. I still prefer the eradicator esche emblem and cape tho. :3


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2013)

If the suit is the one which helps him fly imma be pissed.


----------



## Cheeky (May 31, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Collider: 60 things to know about Man of Steel (both the plot and production)



I haven't been looking forward to a film this much for a while now.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 31, 2013)

Like the feather in super mario world?


----------



## James Bond (May 31, 2013)

I'm done watching trailers and reading spoilers, we are almost into June so it's time to just wait.


----------



## Stringer (May 31, 2013)

Mike Von J said:
			
		

> Cavill got up early every morning to train before 12 hours of filming.


 Solid, got to applaud his commitment




> *Spoiler*: _Krypton quote_
> 
> 
> 
> The production has created a huge backstory for Krypton. According to Goyer, Krypton has been civilized for 100,000 years and they have been traveling in space for over 25,000 years. In addition, the gravity on Krypton is 4 to 10 times that of Earth and humans can?t breathe on the planet. This is all going to be used to explain why Superman can fly, how he gets his powers, and the science behind everything. Krypton is a true alien world and the production created a full Kryptonian language. When we see some of the buildings on Krypton and they have writing on the side, you will be able to translate it as they will have meaning.


That?s another thing I?ve been looking forward to see in the movie

It's an aspect of Kal's mythos I always wanted to be properly delved into


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2013)

I like the scientific approach they are giving to the story especially explaining his flying ability. And also that his has limitations such as not being able to fly for unlimited time in space.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 31, 2013)

Flying is one thing but that does not explain how supes can fly at what I assume in the movie will be supersonic/hypersonic levels


----------



## Cheeky (May 31, 2013)

I'm glad they mentioned Zod would be more sympathetic in the film.

But I'm still pretty wary about that. It's easy to go overboard with that.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> If the suit is the one which helps him fly imma be pissed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they are connected. I don't think we will see him fly without the suit. If that ship is meant to be the FOS..then it may have crash landed there with the suit _ I think_ and _*things*_  (those who read he comic will understand)






Dr.Douchebag said:


> Flying is one thing but that does not explain how supes can fly at what I assume in the movie will be supersonic/hypersonic levels



Mach 1 and above for "he always has an extra gear to use" ?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 31, 2013)

Standard PR stuff I'm sure with regards to Zod. 

Damn, the action in this looks so cool. I really don't want to see any more teasers. :amazed

I'm probably hoping against hope here, but I wish the A-10s do at least some chip damage to Zod's Kryptonians. 
*Spoiler*: __ 









It really is the bestest plane.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 31, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Flying is one thing but that does not explain how supes can fly at what I assume in the movie will be supersonic/hypersonic levels



Well, they wouldn't spill the beans on that because that's major in the story.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Fate115 (May 31, 2013)

Vault said:


> If the suit is the one which helps him fly imma be pissed.



Agreed. It's one thing to mess around with the mythos and all, but don't fix what's not broke you dig? Clark's ability to fly due to the absorption of earth's sunlight is a very important aspect to his mythology rather than having his suit provide him the ability to do so. It's just..no..just no .

Hopefully that's not the case though and we're all just over speculating things.


----------



## Stringer (May 31, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> I'm glad they mentioned Zod would be more sympathetic in the film.
> 
> But I'm still pretty wary about that. It's easy to go overboard with that.


 
They’re not making Zod sympathetic, they’re rather adding more depth to his character, which has for aim to make him _relatable_ and a far more charismatic villain

  As opposed to just being 'that one bad guy with a catchphrase'

And while we're on that subject, adding some complexity to the reasoning behind his actions could certainly make for interesting interactions between him Kal El

  Frankly Shannon’s take on Zod has to be the one thing I’m least concerned about


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 31, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> Agreed. It's one thing to mess around with the mythos and all, but don't fix what's not broke you dig? Clark's ability to fly due to the absorption of earth's sunlight is a very important aspect to his mythology rather than having his suit provide him the ability to do so. It's just..no..just no .
> 
> Hopefully that's not the case though and we're all just over speculating things.



Yes, but going back to golden age superman, didn't he originally super jump? As in, "_leap_ tall buildings in a single_ bound_?"

If they took that track, I can imagine him "mastering" his power of flight under a yellow sun would be a big deal.


----------



## Cheeky (May 31, 2013)

Stringer said:


> They?re not making Zod sympathetic, they?re rather adding more depth to his character, which has for aim to make him _relatable_ and a far more charismatic villain
> 
> As opposed to just being 'that one bad guy with a catchphrase'
> 
> ...



Relatable and sympathetic seem pretty synonymous to me.

And it's mostly the writing aspect that could go wrong with it.


----------



## Stringer (May 31, 2013)

Difference is they’re not trying to make you like him but understand why he’s doing what he does. A general that won’t stop at anything to ensure the survival of his near-extinct race

  Which is something that don’t excuse his villainous actions


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2013)

The Collider just can't stop spoiling. Ahead lies an easter egg on the existence of another char from the DC Universe in the movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zazk Snider: “The Wayne Enterprises logo is on a satellite that Zod destroys.”




Link:


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys, enough.. it's June now, only 13 more days. Let's just count down the days till we join Supey in the sun.. (or in my case probrally rain as I live in Scotland).


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

Scotland? It might just snow


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Scotland? It might just snow



Clearly you do _not_ live in Scotland, if you think rain is less likely than snow.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

Not what I meant but ok. 

Scotland still snows more than any other place in the UK.

Also show me were I implied that rain is less likely than snow?


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2013)

I've just read 3 of the last 4 posts above mine using Sean Connery's voice in my head. And also just imagined him giving Jor-El's speech, and it was still fantastic.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

After reading your post. I did it as well, out loud and it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Please no lex luthor as villain in sequels, who else here is sick and tired of him?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 1, 2013)

The new TV spots guys

dat Kevin Costner


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> After reading your post. I did it as well, out loud and it's fucking hilarious.



Ishn't it the Besht?


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

Shimply the besht.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Please no lex luthor as villain in sequels, who else here is sick and tired of him?


Lex Corp is in the movie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 1, 2013)

In time, they will join you in the shun!


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2013)

Scotland is indeed amazing... except at sports.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 1, 2013)

I mean as a main villain, references and cameos are ok but as a main villain, he's had that part in the Christopher reeve movies minus 3. Oh and returns. Which sucked.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was just thinking how this movie could work in comparison to existing superhero movies.

I would think origin movies are the hardest to do as they focus mainly on focus on who the hero is and was before being a hero and what drives them to become a hero. The plot and conflict I guess has to be woven around that or occur afterwards. There isn't much time to flesh out more than the hero. Even Iron Man had it's own problems with it's villain, but overall the film was still good.

The (sequel?) solo movies are the easiest. The hero is presumably established already so there isn't much need to focus on what drives them, it's more about a challenge or opposition they must overcome. The sequel solo movie needs to have a credible villain. They need to stand out.

Besides all of that, superhero movies also have the expectation to be fun, grand, and epic, in step with what the hero can plausibly go up against.

For Man of Steel to do well, it needs to really get us to understand who Clark is. Who is Kal-El? Why does he want to be Clark Kent? What makes him become Superman?

If it can get away with it, it also could do with a villain that opposes everything he stands for. but the villain will need to threatening enough and memorable enough in his own right. A believable villain we can understand (not necessarily sympathize with). He can't turn into a cliche ' kiddy comic book villain'. He has to be as fleshed out enough for us to know where he is coming from, what he wants, and why he wants it. But Superman is still the focus of course. But the villain needs to true to himself right until the end.

But the film needs to also have Superman in action worthy enough to seem spectacular and a genuine threat. And since Superman is considered nigh invincible, we would expect a threat comparable to The Avengers. Which would be unheard of in a solo superhero movie for anyone other than Superman.

I think I'll rate the film based on the things listed below rather than the usual story, acting etc. I'm pretty sure those things will be all fine to be honest. This is almost a rating of how well it does in comparison to the existing most highly regarded superhero films.

The heroes depth compared to Iron Man and Batman Begins.
Action and threat level compared to The Avengers.
Fun and enjoyment compared to The Avengers and The Incredibles.
A Villain as challenging and memorable as in The Dark Knight.

Spider-Man 2 and X-Men 2 were also faves of mine. But the other movies I listed all had problems, yet were still good or great overall. If Man of Steel can do what they all did, but not having the same pitfalls, then it could easily be the greatest superhero movie ever. But honestly I doubt Zod will be as challenging for Superman as Lex or Brainiac could be. If he is, then great. But it has to go beyond a physical challenge.

Man of Steel should be great, and it may end up being one of the top few superhero films. But not sure if it can be #1. I pray it is though.

Either way, Man of Steel 2 should easily be able to become the best superhero movie ever. The movie won't need to deal with his origins again, and so can really go deep into whatever the conflict is and his relationship with the villain. Which this movie could still do well too.

I maybe getting free tickets to see it on the 12th. If that happens I'll try write a review asap. And at least say without spoilers if I think it could contend with the movies listed earlier.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Standard PR stuff I'm sure with regards to Zod.
> 
> Damn, the action in this looks so cool. I really don't want to see any more teasers. :amazed
> 
> ...



The A-10's main cannon can fire 70 rounds per second of 30 mm depleted uranium armor-piercing shells.

It can cut,literally cut,any tank or armored vehicle in two with a burst lasting no more than a couple of seconds.

They literally had a gun so fucking good they made a freaking airplane around it.

I hope that a hit from that thing at least staggers the kryptonian bastards.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2013)

The only way I could see human weapons doing any damage is if they haven't absorbed enough sun light yet to activate their powers.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The only way I could see human weapons doing any damage is if they haven't absorbed enough sun light yet to activate their powers.



I still don't know what the limits of kryptonians will be in this adaptation.

We see Clark struggling to lift a part of an oil rig,something that the Superman played by Brandon Routh would have no trouble doing.

Maybe it's because he still wasn't using the full extent of his powers,but I have a feeling kryptonians aren't going to be so god-like in this movie.

So I hope the A-10's gatling-gun fire at least phases them.

Edit:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXr_WuA7iNg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Oh God,please don't suck!


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2013)

Well Zach constantly used the word realistic when describing Superman in this movie but can Superman be realistic? I don't think so... what I could see happening is Supey is in a dire situation and see's that humans are still fighting even though it is futile and that somehow gives him a boost but I don't see A-10's doing much.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't they will give the Kryptonians an instant God mode. I think it's more of tapping into that power that already there. It comes with ease but it's not easy to use on demand without practice ? I find a lot more satisfying and believable seeing him put in effort rather then just lifting with a smile.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 1, 2013)

My guess is that when we initially see clark, ie as the fisherman or on the oil rig, he has super strength but not to such a great degree as he is not aware of how kryptonians utilise yellow sun radiation to boost their speed and strength on a molecular level, which is where jor el comes in and tells him how


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> My guess is that when we initially see clark, ie as the fisherman or on the oil rig, he has super strength but not to such a great degree as he is not aware of how kryptonians utilise yellow sun radiation to boost their speed and strength on a molecular level, which is where jor el comes in and tells him how



So he may have to understand that not only is he harnessing strength to do what he does, but also energy because Kryptonians are basically solar powered batteries.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

The day of reckoning is almost here...two more weeks.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Not what I meant but ok.
> 
> *Scotland still snows more than any other place in the UK.*
> 
> Also show me were I implied that rain is less likely than snow?



Not my part of Scotland.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I mean as a main villain, references and cameos are ok but as a main villain, he's had that part in the Christopher reeve movies minus 3. Oh and returns. Which sucked.



None of those were like comic book Lex. 

Kevin Spacey and Gene Hackman both played Luthor for laughs (albeit with truly heinous evil schemes). Comic book Lex is a very serious villain. At his worst he is like a human version of Satan.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 1, 2013)

Which is why I didn't like and am tired of movie lex luthor and therefor think other superman villains deserve a shot like brainiac, doomsday, darkseid, mogul or lobo, heck ill take parasite or even live wire just plz any of these but lex. I respect dcau lex tho :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 1, 2013)

I am so ready for the sun


----------



## James Bond (Jun 1, 2013)

Brainiac would be an amazing villain for the sequel but looking at some of the trailers for Man of Steel it may look too similar with lots of ships and stuff attacking so maybe the sequel could be a combination of Lex and another villain like Parasite.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2013)

There is no reason you can't have Lex while still having another villain. In fact he is the kind of villain who works fantastically well with other villains, either as an employer, a partner, a rival or as a bad guy fighting a more dangerous bad guy. Lex is the type of archvillain who is basically part of the supporting cast and can appear in nearly every story with perfectly reasonable justification, sort of like how the X-Men films use Magneto ('cept Lex is much more evil).


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2013)

Antje Traue talks a bit about Faora’s personality


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

My god she's hot, those eyes.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2013)

Indeed, looks like Cavill won't be the only one stealing hearts June 14th 

Hell, I'm already on my way to become an Antje Traue fanboy


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Indeed, looks like Cavill won't be the only one stealing hearts June 14th
> 
> Hell, I'm already on my way to become an Antje Traue fanboy



Get in line, son


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 1, 2013)

She's indeed stunning, but I'm all about Cavil. There's no turning back.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

One day, I will join her with my groins. She may stumble, fall on her front, but that's okay. This will accomplish wonderful results.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 2, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Antje Traue talks a bit about Faora?s personality


----------



## James Bond (Jun 2, 2013)

Bad luck Kal-El: Meets another female of his species, it's his cousin.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

Snyder confirmed that Wayne Enterprises logo is on a satellite that Zod destroys.



Beginning of the DCU or just more Batman and Superman.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2013)

^^I had already posted that. Anyway, I'm so looking forward to the moment when Bats meets Supes.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

If they do get some ground with the Justice League films then a World's Finest movie would be probably be a pretty likely prospect.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2013)

The batman of this universe has to be at the same level of superhuman as MCU Cap. Bales batman would be utter crap in such a setting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm trying to not be excited about Faora.  What if she only has like 5 minutes of screen time or like 10 lines of dialogue?  It's better to not get our hopes up.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

I was disappointed with the lack of detective work and martial arts in Nolan's trilogy. So I'm hoping we actually see that kind of stuff with the new Batman.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2013)

Faora is not as hot as you make her out to be


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

She isn't Zod's love interest or anything, right? That shit irks me.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder how Bats would fight with powerful beings such as kryptonians in a movie with a 'real world approach.'


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

Kryptonite ring and a red flash light.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

Bats shouldn't.  Bats should be in charge of finances and computer work and he should stay in the tower at all time.

Save the fighting for the people that are actually worth a damn.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

He should work all the night shift crimes, though.

Spends the day doing detective stuff and hunts criminals at night.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

He just needs to pay all the bills and keep the lights on.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

Faora got my boners going immediately.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> He just needs to pay all the bills and keep the lights on.



Eventually he will fight someone. And kick asses.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

I want Machester Black in one of the sequels. Played by Dominic West maybe?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 2, 2013)

FOR EVERY BONER YOU HAVE I WILL CAUSE A MILLION MORE


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

The only fight Batman should get is a training match against Green Arrow.  And even in that fight... he should get absolutely demolished!


----------



## Stringer (Jun 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Faora is not as hot as you make her out to be


Nuh-uh, you don't wanna go there pal

This is a chick that exudes confidence and has personality, that alone makes up for any physical attributes one think she may lack

What you see is a woman for real men



Suzuku said:


> FOR EVERY BONER YOU HAVE I WILL CAUSE A MILLION MORE


My man

We should have a Faora pic on each page from this onward


----------



## Stringer (Jun 2, 2013)

Seriously, I wake up and I see Faora bashing

I'm not having that shit


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The only fight Batman should get is a training match against Green Arrow.  And even in that fight... he should get absolutely demolished!



Green Arrow's not going to be in anything to fight anybody.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2013)

Batman < GA? Come on Rukia.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> I want Machester Black in one of the sequels. Played by Dominic West maybe?



That would be fucking awesome



Mike Von J said:


> I wonder how Bats would fight with powerful beings such as kryptonians in a movie with a 'real world approach.'



They would job to him ofc as so many have done before, doesn't matter how smart or rich you are, you should still be losing against beings that can rip your throat out in the blink of an eye


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> I was disappointed with the lack of detective work and martial arts in Nolan's trilogy. So I'm hoping we actually see that kind of stuff with the new Batman.



Some people actually considered punching and demanding x to tell batman where y is.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 2, 2013)

smh Rukia. Batman in TDKR PT.2 mode would pull complete pawnage against anyone (except Dr.Manhattan probably)

Anyway i read in collider that Faora would be stunned by Kal-El's heat vision. I'm disgruntled. I just hope she could still give a helluva fight. Though from the trailers it seems Zod would be Kal-El's prime physical rival i'm hoping she would at least bury Kal-El in the mountain of skulls at the very least.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the fight between massive cunt/Faora and Kal.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The only fight Batman should get is a training match against Green Arrow.  And even in that fight... he should get absolutely demolished!



Too much heresy in just one post.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> They would job to him ofc as so many have done before, doesn't matter how smart or rich you are, you should still be losing against beings that can rip your throat out in the blink of an eye



Yes because he is that intelligent there will alawys be a card under his sleeve. BTW, another thing about the Nolan trilogy is the level of smartness/inteligence Bruce was displayed to have. He was not as intelligent as the typical Batman is.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> smh Rukia. Batman in TDKR PT.2 mode would pull complete pawnage against anyone (except Dr.Manhattan probably).


lol.  That whole plan relied on Green Arrow saving his ass.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 3, 2013)

Not a green arrow fan. I find him annoying.


----------



## Bart (Jun 3, 2013)

P.S. How do you get rid of that whole 'Download The Entire Series In One Click' at the right hand side?


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2013)

I and only I would judge how epic this film is, people on Twitter better stfu.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 3, 2013)

What the hell is Syfy TV?


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2013)

Formerly known as the Sci fi channel. They make horrible films, very low budget.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder why I even have a TV, don't touch my Xbox 360 anymore and always just watch stuff on my pc.


----------



## Vault (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess no Xbox one for you then. 

I don't watch TV either.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 3, 2013)

Ever since things could be accessed online watching Tv became pointless.


----------



## Bart (Jun 3, 2013)

Nam-Ek


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 3, 2013)

I would love to see the death, reign and return of superman in part 3. Long I know


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe he dies in the Justice League film. And returns in the sequel.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 3, 2013)

If you've seen the new animated superman movie "superman unbound" it just might be a cool follow up to an of steel.

With a few tweaks here and there to the death, reign and return of superman, it could tie in I believe.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 3, 2013)

I'M FUCKING HYPED FOR THIS MOVIE


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

Your sig is on a countdown?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2013)

10... fucking... days


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 4, 2013)

Soon my brothers...soon we shall join him in the Sun.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2013)

I plan to rep all Sun brothers on day of release, unfortunately I am going on the 15th.. although I may just go myself on the 14th then go again on 15th with my mates.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I didn't know there were many Sun brothers.

I'm proud, bros


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 4, 2013)

So is the release date worldwide then? Or just America?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2013)

Letting the side down with the wrong avatar


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Soon my brothers...soon we shall join him in the Sun.



Sun is the new Soon.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 4, 2013)

We will all bask in his glory and triumph


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got 2 free tickets to see in on June 12th (2 days early) at the 02 Arena (Millennium Dome) in London.

If you are in UK and have Sky, you can get free tickets here:


There are other locations besides London. And tickets will go quick. Max 2 tickets each.

EDIT:

Wow, ten minutes later it's fully book already. Sorry.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Page not found  I want them free tickets dammit!


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Meh i dont mind, going to the BFI Imax instead :ho


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 4, 2013)

Wish we could watch it at the exact same time, joining the sun in unison
Ah this time difference, 

well at least we will be there for Kal-El in the sun finally


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2013)

First clip.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> So is the release date worldwide then? Or just America?



Not worldwide. Brazil's premiere is gonna be in July.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope, only 10 days left.. no more trailers/TV spots for me.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vault said:


> Meh i dont mind, going to the BFI Imax instead :ho


i booked a ticket for the imax before i even knew about free tickets. There is no way i wouldn't see this there. I go whenever i can.

I plan on seeing atleast three times. Twice in a day on Friday hopefully.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Might have to go to the early morning screening on Saturday


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 4, 2013)

Vault said:


> Might have to go to the early morning screening on Saturday



Most excellent, this allows you to feel the power of the sun before joining our lord savior in it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Early morning I mean 3am. :ho


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 4, 2013)

, then our lord will be pleased with your devotion.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone's so excited. This movie is gonna rock!! .

The sun is upon us, brothers let us bask in it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah going for that early screening. Gives me time to get some drinks in me before.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2013)

/vault**


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2013)

Two photos of Amy Adams and Henry Cavill from an interview in a magazine:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Somebody won the genetic lottery,yeesh.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

No homo but Cavill is fucking handsome man.  I do look at his pictures quite a bit.  again no homo.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao, if you say so


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 4, 2013)

Early!? Vault when you're watching it?

Indonesia's getting it on friday next week, wish i could get the privilege like Tari's but hey, still better than the poor treatment WB gave to Brazil and Japan (August!? Really!?)


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

Getting in on Friday too but no way am i making the afternoon and evening screenings. All fully booked so i opted for Saturday morning.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 4, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Early!? Vault when you're watching it?
> 
> Indonesia's getting it on friday next week, wish i could get the privilege like Tari's but hey, still better than the poor treatment *WB gave to Brazil and Japan* (*August*!? Really!?)


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2013)

August? Fucking hell


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2013)

> still better than the poor treatment WB gave to Brazil and Japan (August!? Really!?



And then they wonder why people pirate films

When is out again? I might watch it in 3d, maybe. Depending on what people say.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2013)

Japan gets Wolverine early though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2013)

Day One Viewing, Motherfuckers. Day Damn One.

Soon.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2013)

Vault said:


> Yeah going for that early screening. Gives me time to get some drinks in me before.




Drunk Vault is Best Vault.

Sun Dipped Drunk Vault > Marvel Universe.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Early!? Vault when you're watching it?
> 
> Indonesia's getting it on friday next week, wish i could get the privilege like Tari's but hey, still better than the poor treatment WB gave to Brazil and Japan (August!? Really!?)



I'll patiently wait until July to watch the premiere on these lands. Also, I won't download the pirate version or access this thread on a daily basis so that you folks don't spoil the whole story to me. In other words, a sacrifice.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 5, 2013)

This might be wishful thinking but I hope this movie knocks the batman popularity down even just a little bit because I'm for one am pretty tired of batman.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> This might be wishful thinking but I hope this movie knocks the batman popularity down even just a little bit because I'm for one am pretty tired of batman.



Apparently there is a Wayne Enterprises reference or two in this.

And that's what you get for dissing Batman.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2013)

Personally if they do reboot Batman (most likely) I really hope they skip over the origin and maybe bring him back in a World's Finest Movie or something.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 5, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Apparently there is a Wayne Enterprises reference or two in this.
> 
> And that's what you get for dissing Batman.



Dissing? Nah. I'm just tired of the dark brooding theme going on everywhere. It's time for superman to shine his beacon of hope to light our way.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 5, 2013)

Story of MoS leaked, just open the spoiler if you want read it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





> > *they don't speak english on krypton
> > >kal-el does not understand kryptonian therefore jor-el speaks english to him
> > >jor-el is an AI aboard the fortress of solitude
> > >Zod and crew spends 10 years plotting the invasion of earth, learning the "language of earth", which happens to be american-english
> > ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. Can't wait!  I'm kinda missing superman 2 already but oh well


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2013)

Fake ^_^


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Bart


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



No way is that real 

Superman doing that? Breaks his entire code of ethics ~

Without a doubt Nolan and Goyer will have employed a similar system to Bruce's within _The Dark Knight Trilogy_ as far as morality with regard to life is concerned.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2013)

Please no one repeat what is in that spoiler tag without spoiler tagging it, I wanna post in this thread till I go see this movie but I will vacate these forums if I need to do.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh for fuck's sake, please spoiler tag that stuff because what you are saying makes it obvious.

Secondly, 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1988, John Byrne, look it up. This really isn't new.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Reply to spoiler, but not a spoiler itself_ 



I could see the spoiler being true. It sounds fine besides one point. But surely Nolan and Goyer crafted the story in a way that it could make sense within the framework of the story.

I doubt it will be a regular thing. It would be interesting to see how things come about too. Considering how and why it could be true makes it more interesting. Something unexpected to think about, and see how the characters deal with it too.

Judge a good story by how its told, not by the specifics of the plot. It doesn't matter what happens in the film. What matters is if its told and handled realistically and in an intriguing and engaging way.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay I'm vacating this thread, I'll be back on 14th to rep my sun brothers but I won't have a movie I've been waiting ages to see ruined because someone posted the plot and people can't control themselves with spoiler tags.


----------



## Bart (Jun 5, 2013)

Spoiler tagged, but really it isn't a spoiler because there's no way Warner Bros. review embargo would have been breached, I mean really? -.-


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL850Acgg9s[/YOUTUBE]

So..great!


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking hell I need to stop watching these tv spots. But wow what a boss the way he opens that door and walks out on fire.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> Fucking hell I need to stop watching these tv spots. But wow what a boss the way he opens that door and walks out on fire.



The Kryptonians are so fast it looks like they are using motherfucking Flash Step.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah it looked like he/she was teleporting.  Man the action in this is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm done with t.v. spots. All that's left is to wait for this incredible movie to begin so I can watch it as a whole instead of constantly torturing myself with these tv shorts. The 14th is upon us sun brothers.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 5, 2013)

Who ever that person was elbowed and uppercutted them soldiers in an instant. I didn't realise there were two of them until i played it back frame by frame


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 5, 2013)

The music is....pumpful


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2013)

R.I.P Marvel Universe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

I would not go _that_ far


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I would not go _that_ far



Sorry, should have narrowed down the medium. Marvel Universe also includes comics, animated features, etc.

R.I.P Marvel Film Universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Detective said:


> Sorry, should have narrowed down the medium. Marvel Universe also includes comics, animated features, etc.
> 
> R.I.P Marvel Film Universe.



Ha, well Marvel only Releasing Iron Man 3 and Thor: The Dark World this year, so..yeah..

No contest there


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

No.

ALL of the Marvel Film Universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

The first Iron Man and Avengers was amazing

But as always haters will hate


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

No, those were good.

But Superman will be superior.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No, those were good.
> 
> But Superman will be superior.



Lol hype is so exceedingly high it would be such  a tragedy if it does not meet expectations.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't disappoint me more than Prometheus or Brave.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can't disappoint me more than Prometheus or Brave.



There is a sad but irrefutable truth to this statement.

Damn that Prometheus trailer hype.

I will never forgive them.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope superman doesn't shave with heat vision, I would kind of like it if he discovered heat vision durin the fight with zod which happens in my sig and he gets the upper hand.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 6, 2013)

Detective i feel you man.....

Man of Steel will wash away the disappointments no worries

The Sun will cleanse us all....


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2013)

That wee smirk at the end, love it.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jun 6, 2013)

If we don't get an eye beam energy struggle between someone and Clark I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ha, well Marvel only Releasing Iron Man 3 and Thor: The Dark World this year, so..yeah..
> 
> No contest there


Guardians of the Galaxy (2014) sounds promising.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

Thor looks really bad :/ That trailer did nothing for me and that's really worrying as im a massive Thor fan.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah.  I don't have much hope for that project.  And the villain selection for the film really did irk me.

I also wish Portman had exited.  Thought she was really bad in the first film.  Not necessarily her fault, but she didn't add anything to the film.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

The action looks bland and the enemies look absolutely awful, maybe with some special effects added on i can take them seriously otherwise this might be Marvel's first bust and they can't afford to fail with Guardians around the corner. 

Who knows maybe a new trailer might stir the ship to greener pastures.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, the fx in the Thor trailer looked horrendous at parts

It also looks like a fantasy for kiddies (it just seemed so light, the title, the setting, everything)

The first Marvel movie i'm not watching in theatres


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2013)

The target audience Marvel is clearly aiming at is kids/families so it's no surprise Thor seems so tame (look at Avengers, yeah it was a great movie but it was clearly aimed at children).


----------



## synthax (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

This is were I make a stand. Fuck that I'm not watching any more stuff in regards to MoS. Just little bit of waiting left.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys just stahp 

Ok I have to unsubscribe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not watching anything more either.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow another trailer, more footage. It just looks better each time.

Glad I get to see it early. I can't wait much longer. Need to read/watch as much Superman as I can. And maybe watch The Dark Knight just before too.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 6, 2013)

Honestly guys there isn't a lot of new footage, you won't get more than you've already seen


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 6, 2013)

. Yep i'm done too no more footage for me.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 6, 2013)

seriously guys it barely shows new footage

Oh well


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's not enough new footage to say that there is too much new footage being revealed.

But there is enough new footage to get you excited.

When people say there is new footage, it amounts to about half a second each to roughly 2 seconds.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2013)

That trailer was fucking incredible and I have to say, Zimmer has really outdone himself here. Can't wait to hear the rest of the score.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2013)

This movie has the most exciting trailers of any recent movie I can think of.

I normally try not to get too excited for a movie, but this has me FUCKING HYPED. I doubt I'll be disappointed.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 6, 2013)

Stuff happens too quickly in these trailers for me to remember


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 6, 2013)

REAL MEN DON'T FEAR OF SPOILERS


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> REAL MEN DON'T FEAR OF SPOILERS



So many definitions of a "real man" on the internet these days I think I'd rather become a new sex entirely than fit the bill.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 6, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> This movie has the most exciting trailers of any recent movie I can think of.


Definitely, and that's in part thanks to Hans Zimmer's soundtracks

I mean, the guy is really doing a fantastic job, the music gets hyped as hell

I gotta have them on my mp3 player soon as they're released


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2013)

EDIT: They won't stop.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8g1Nctce2E[/YOUTUBE]

Spoilers in these new clips.

Another new clip. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PieQAnoBLH0[/YOUTUBE]

And an extension of an old clip.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXC3htrzXrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 7, 2013)

Holy shit, Chris Meloni is the most badass man alive.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2013)

Something that annoys me is that people seem to be complaining about changes made from original Superman lore (i won't go into spoilery details). But people seem fine with or don't realize Batman Begins changed things too. I've read posts and articles about it.

In the comics Bruce trained his mind and his body as soon as he could, even travelling the world, learning skills from masters around the world. Including Henri Ducard. But in the film Bruce mopes around for about ten years, only training for a relatively short amount of time with the League of Shadows (renamed for the movie) by Ras al Ghul himself. This was a pretty drastic change, but it didn't take away from what the character was so it wasn't a problem. What I did have a problem with was Bruce's whole "I won't kill you, but I don't have  to save you" line.

What they may change in this film won't take away from what Superman is about, just details about him.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Another new clip.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PieQAnoBLH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Əyin (Jun 7, 2013)

June 14th, please come sooner.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

I caved  

Zod done fucked up, what he did is even worse than tugging on Superman's cape.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't

Vault where's your resolve i thought you're bailing the thread


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

CBM spoiled me instead.  I tried staying away but with each passing moment it gets increasingly harder.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 7, 2013)

Just leave the internet man

or try not to browse anything movie-related for a while, seriously

this advice can't get any more predictable but that's true man

i did it with IM3 and it worked like charm


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I think I will just play games until Friday.  nothing movie related.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2013)

Weak Vault.  I'm not clicking.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 7, 2013)

Must...remain strong.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 7, 2013)

8 hour shift tonight


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jun 7, 2013)

Haven't looked at anything since the 4th trailer.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 7, 2013)

One way or another, June 10th is going to be a hilarious day for this board. Just sayin'.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## SageMaster (Jun 7, 2013)

JUST ONE MORE WEEK TO GO

GET HYPED, MY SUN BROTHERS


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 7, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> JUST ONE MORE WEEK TO GO
> 
> GET HYPED, MY SUN BROTHERS



Damn your awesome/semi spoilery sig . I can't turn away....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome clip. I might have spoiled myself a bit with what Clark says there to Zod after that beating, but I know it is something that the first parts of the movie will explain better before seeing this scene again in cinemas. 

Not like it was even the final battle of the movie.

Wonder how many more clips we're gonna get.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

That's amazing.

And no it's nothing spoilerish


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 7, 2013)

Wonder when the soundtrack will be up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2013)

Just saw as well the other TV Spot, the one with Colonel Hardy. My respect goes to him for not running away or trying to take cover from Faora. He was decided to take her on despite his very low chances of winning. I already like him.

Loved Superman's entrance too.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

Clark just completely flew into her. What a charge.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 7, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Wonder when the soundtrack will be up.


On june 11th




Vault said:


> That's amazing.


Yeah

  I remember how WB?s poor marketing of the film had us worried a few months back

  They hid their game well


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my god don't remind me, I was really afraid for this due to how quiet it was so close to release. Well played in the end.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Just saw as well the other TV Spot, the one with Colonel Hardy. My respect goes to him for not running away or trying to take cover from Faora. He was decided to take her on despite his very low chances of winning. I already like him.
> 
> Loved Superman's entrance too.



Yeah,he tried to take on a Kryptonian only armed with a knife after he discovered she was impervious to small arms fire.

I mean..





really?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anyone link that pic with Bruce and the Avengers when Clark is floating above them ?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 7, 2013)

I like how gifs in this thread have more action then Superman Returns had in the entire film.

HE DIDN'T THROW 1 FUCKING PUNCH.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 7, 2013)

That movie needs to be burned with fire


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> Clark just completely flew into her. What a charge.


What do you mean?  You said you would stop watching clips.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2013)

No way....ANOTHER clip. Spoilery.

I've actually started to piece together more of the film now. This clip will make you realize a major plot point.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbj8JEueZew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2013)

I liked that interaction between Zod and Jor-El.

And you beat me to it in posting that. XD


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2013)

Rukia it's difficult but I have really stopped now. U__U


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vault said:


> Rukia it's difficult but I have really stopped now. U__U



Good job fellow Sun Brother. We mustn't be tempted into anymore clips. Our reward for this will be the official movie itself which is only days away.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2013)

6 more days. E3 will keep me distracted so that's good. Not long now brothers.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 8, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,he tried to take on a Kryptonian only armed with a knife after he discovered she was impervious to small arms fire.
> 
> I mean..
> 
> ...



DAT smile


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,he tried to take on a Kryptonian only armed with a knife after he discovered she was impervious to small arms fire.
> 
> I mean..
> 
> ...



Yeah, the nerve of that guy! Surely, rolling over and dying is a much better strategy!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Yeah, the nerve of that guy! Surely, rolling over and dying is a much better strategy!



If he had the time to pull out a knife,he had the time to run the fuck out of there.

A human couldn't do jackshit with a knife to something that can tank pistol rounds.

It may have been brave and badass,but it was also stupid.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2013)

She could kill him before he finishes blinking. There was nothing to do. He wanted to at least try and fight, rather than run. Even if he knew he couldn't win. Hes a soldier.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2013)

Exactly ^_^

It's a bit like Batman's first battle with Bane in _The Dark Knight Rises_, when he lets face et al get to him, to an extent; it's rather similar, but yeah he's in the forces so Hardy running away would seem rather silly :WOW


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 8, 2013)

almost 400m$!? Insane

The collective unrelenting belief of all the sun brothers of the Earth will triumph eventually i know it. WB can rest assured.

Ah, the day where we all join hands in the sun, i can feel it. And it's good.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm mostly excited about getting some sun in Scotland


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> If he had the time to pull out a knife,he had the time to run the fuck out of there.
> 
> A human couldn't do jackshit with a knife to something that can tank pistol rounds.
> 
> It may have been brave and badass,but it was also stupid.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The extended clip shows the guy ordering an airstrike on his own position. He obviously had no illusions about making it out alive and wanted to keep her distracted.




And what good is running when she can fly as fast as Superman himself? How far would he have gotten before being turned into a bloody smear on the ground? 2 meters? 

Either Faora was genuinely impressed by his tenacity and decided to grant him "a good death" or she just likes playing with her food. There's nothing stoping her from just one-shotting the dude before he even pulls out his sidearm.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't see the extended clip..since I've pretty much spoiled a lot of this movie for myself..

And at least if he ran maybe he would have got a 0.001% chance to survive.

But to face her would have been certain death.

Anyway..certain..tracks have leaked from the OST:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh god, one week left.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 8, 2013)

We made it this far. Patience is all we need..


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2013)

The OST has leaked. I cant post direct links here I think. The dropbox doesn't work, they're on 4shared. Sounds great of course.

I'm gonna but it, even though I never buy physical albums. Just for collection.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if posted but the man of steel is getting a game
Watch Taken 2 Online


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I'm mostly excited about getting some sun in Scotland



The Scottish sun is making me suffer right now. Its _so_ hot here. I couldn't get to sleep last night.

I need Lord Darkseid to come and snuff out the light. Then maybe I can get some sleep between toilings.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> The Scottish sun is making me suffer right now. Its _so_ hot here. I couldn't get to sleep last night.
> 
> I need Lord Darkseid to come and snuff out the light. Then maybe I can get some sleep between toilings.



I was in bed all day yesterday ill  Still got a bit of sniffles/cough but I can walk about and not feel faint.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Not sure if posted but the man of steel is getting a game
> Watch Taken 2 Online



I think they might have actually managed to make something worse than Superman 64 with that.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2013)

*Zod*: I have kidnapped Lois Kal-El, Son of Jor-El... if you want to save her you must fly through these rings! Mwahahaha
*Kal-El*: Oh for ****s sake.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 9, 2013)

Bond and Masamune, you guys live in the same city?

how hot/cold is scotland right now?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2013)

Doubt it, Masamune probrally lives in Edinburgh if I had to guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2013)

James Bond said:


> *Zod*: I have kidnapped Lois Kal-El, Son of Jor-El... if you want to save her you must fly through these rings! Mwahahaha
> *Kal-El*: Oh for ****s sake.


Superman 64 one of the worst games of all time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't live in Edinburgh. 

But I'm not telling you were I do live.

Because I am one paranoid Scotsman.

And its pretty hot right not. At least, for a country used to cold and rain.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I usually just tell people I live near Glasgow.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok guys mos is coming out, we've based products up to bacon burgers to razor blades but still no video game!
Employee: why bother? The superman game curse is unavoidable. But if you must, make it a mobile game, no one will take that seriously.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 9, 2013)

It is never hot in Scotland. The sun doesn't even exist in certain parts. Glasgow especially.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I don't live in Edinburgh.
> 
> But I'm not telling you were I do live.
> 
> ...



No need to confirm Granny Goodness, due to rights to your own privacy, but I would hazard a rough guess you are either from Dumfries, Hawick, Glasglow or Stranraer. Or at least live within a triangulation of three of those four cities.

Just a guess. Could be right, could be wrong. But just putting it out there for fun.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not saying you are right; I'm not saying you are wrong.

I _will_ say that I think three of those aren't cities.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I'm not saying you are right; I'm not saying you are wrong.
> 
> I _will_ say that I think three of those aren't cities.



See, that's the thing I am curious about. Is the classification of a country town, village, borough, suburb considered different in Europe? City would be the most generic name to give a place of habitation, if one didn't know it's exact standing as a landmark.   

What is the general population limit to be considered a different class of living location? In Canada, Toronto is the largest Metropolis we have. It's considered a MegaCity, because including just the downtown core of 3 million people, it also includes 6 other cities that have been also called boroughs into it's infrastructure(when added altogether, it comes to around 8 million or so). Similar to NYC and it's boroughs.

But we have places in our country that have less than 1 million people living in it(400,000 to 900,00 range), but are still called cities.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Detective said:


> See, that's the thing I am curious about. Is the classification of a country town, village, borough, suburb considered different in Europe? City would be the most generic name to give a place of habitation, if one didn't know it's exact standing as a landmark.
> 
> What is the general population limit to be considered a different class of living location? In Canada, Toronto is the largest Metropolis we have. It's considered a MegaCity, because including just the downtown core of 3 million people, it also includes 6 other cities that have been also called boroughs into it's infrastructure(when added altogether, it comes to around 8 million or so). Similar to NYC and it's boroughs.
> 
> But we have places in our country that have less than 1 million people living in it(400,000 to 900,00 range), but are still called cities.



The only officially recognized cities in Scotland are Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee, Aberdeen,  Inverness, Stirling and Perth. The latter three are recent additions from 2000, 2002 and 2012, respectively. 

Every country has its own method of classifying a place as a city or not. There is not necessarily a population limit, or any particular criteria. In the United Kingdom, new cities have to be awarded the status via either winning a competition or submitting a petition to the Lord Chancellor, who then makes recommendations to the Queen. It does nothing other than give them the right to call themselves "city", but there you go.

And for a guy who calls himself "Detective", try using Wikipedia once in a while. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> The only officially recognized cities in Scotland are Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee, Aberdeen,  Inverness, Stirling and Perth. The latter three are recent additions from 2000, 2002 and 2012, respectively.
> 
> Every country has its own method of classifying a place as a city or not. There is not necessarily a population limit, or any particular criteria. In the United Kingdom, new cities have to be awarded the status via either winning a competition or submitting a petition to the Lord Chancellor, who then makes recommendations to the Queen. It does nothing other than give them the right to call themselves "city", but there you go.
> 
> And for a guy who calls himself "Detective", try using Wikipedia once in a while. Yeah, I said it.



Haha, thanks for information. Also, it's a lazy Sunday afternoon, why would I go out of my way to research when I can have a random person on the internet do it for me in a minion-like fashion? Yeah, I said it. There's a good lad.

For a guy who calls himself Detective, I know that I don't always have to get the facts myself. I can utilize other outside resources to do it for me.

Now I have stored this into my impeccable memory banks. Thank you!


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

*P.S:* I would trust someone who actually knows the lay of the land a lot more than a Wikipedia article, unless there is multiple verified and trustworthy sources backing it up. Sometimes you need to hit the streets, so to speak, to get the information you need.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2013)

Masa trusts Wikipedia way too much.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2013)

5 DAYS....


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> Masa trusts Wikipedia way too much.



An amateur sleuth's information bank. 

Seriously though, Wikipedia is the easiest source of information, but not the most trustworthy. It's a common practice of mine to check each of their source links. Otherwise if not properly credited and verified, standard practice is to take whatever that site says with a grain of salt.

Reese to my Finch. Finch to my Reese.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

James Bond said:


> 5 DAYS....



It is times like this that I wished I lived somewhere else. It would have been fucking awesome if we could have arranged to see the premier of the film itself together.

I'm planning on crossing the pond eventually for a vacation(maybe in this next year). I will let you guys know accordingly, and maybe we can plan a good old fashioned get together and pull off some manly shenanigans.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2013)

I shall hold you to that  

The shenanigans would be beautiful. 

Reese to my Finch. Finch to my Reese


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2013)

Ticket ordered.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Masa trusts Wikipedia exactly the right amount.

A know-it-all knows; a detective detects. And today, and always, I am the better detective.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2013)

I would never use wiki as an important source of information ( partly because I'm not allowed to)

But I've yet to experience reading inaccurate information on there.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 9, 2013)

I still want to know why Superman's suit is red and blue when every other Kryptonian wears grey. Even in the prequel comic.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I still want to know why Superman's suit is red and blue when every other Kryptonian wears grey. Even in the prequel comic.



It actually has nothing to do with being Kryptonian and more do with the state of the medium at the time. Red, Blue & Yellow are the three primary colours for artists. Back in the day, they used simple and basic colour schemes because more complex colours were not readily available as part of a mixing palette, so these three were used for Superman, as it helped make the character stick out a lot more on the comic page(from backgrounds, and other characters clothes, skin tones, etc.)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2013)

I think he meant in context of the movie itself...


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 9, 2013)

Well technically what Supes is wearing in the film is like underwear that goes underneath the armour I think. Since he has no use for armour he just wears that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

4 more fucking days.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I think he meant in context of the movie itself...



I know, but it was a tradition they would not dare change regardless of what else they wore in the film. Changing the red trunks was daring, and it paid off. But changing the primary colour scheme that has been iconic for so many decades would have had the fandom in a rage.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

On the day of the movie. I will be wearing my superman shirt. So people will know what the deal with the best hero.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck the Red Sun.

I'm 24'd.

Need to power up on Yellow Sun energy again tomorrow.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 9, 2013)

Detective said:


> I know, but it was a tradition they would not dare change regardless of what else they wore in the film. Changing the red trunks was daring, and it paid off. But changing the primary colour scheme that has been iconic for so many decades would have had the fandom in a rage.



Superman has worn black before during his rise from the dead in the 90's complete with super mullet. Didn't last long though.

I remember them saying the new suit is like the chain mail the knights used to wear, and the patern detail on it kinda resembles it.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 9, 2013)

Eminem said:


> On the day of the movie. I will be wearing my superman shirt. So people will know what the deal with the best hero.



Nice! On the day I see the movie I'll be wearing the shirt as well alongside the classic superman cape that came with the pajamas meant for 3-5yr olds like a boss . 

This movie will be EPIC!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 9, 2013)

Just heard the leaked ost. Some tracks I liked, some bored me, some disappointed me, some sound the same, the electric bass and guitar the score could do without, and my zod could they put any more emphasis on the piano during Clark Kent's theme?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2013)

Hoping to see this opening day.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 9, 2013)

This track is amazing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpBnxR2zPWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm talking about the movie. Why is his suit those colours in the movie, compared to every other Kryptonian who wears grey under-armour only?

An we don't know the answer, I mean I wonder what the reason will be?


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bZf64POWYHQ[/YOUTUBE]

3:46 onwards is magical.

I'm doing some late night work for a project, but this track is so serene as fuck. My mind is so calmed and inspired right now.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a few questions, being a Marvel fan I rarely follow anything DC, but have been hearing a lot of hype for this movie, so I thought I should check it out. However what I need to know, is there a move before this one, and if so, what is it called. Just so I can rent it to prepare myself for this movie. Thanks.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I have a few questions, being a Marvel fan I rarely follow anything DC, but have been hearing a lot of hype for this movie, so I thought I should check it out. However what I need to know, is there a move before this one, and if so, what is it called. Just so I can rent it to prepare myself for this movie. Thanks.



This is the first movie.

But you can watch old Superman movies. Superman, Superman 2 etc.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 10, 2013)

God bless Christopher Reeve. Wonder what he'd think of this? Or his son? Will Henry top him? I wouldn't bet on it. But he'll be better than Brandon Routh that's for sure.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I have a few questions, being a Marvel fan I rarely follow anything DC, but have been hearing a lot of hype for this movie, so I thought I should check it out. However what I need to know, is there a move before this one, and if so, what is it called. Just so I can rent it to prepare myself for this movie. Thanks.



This is the movie that will most likely spawn a DC universe (considering it's successful which I believe it will be), so would hopefully lead onto most likely Batman reboot/Flash movie/World's Finest and maybe even a Justice League movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I have a few questions, being a Marvel fan I rarely follow anything DC, but have been hearing a lot of hype for this movie, so I thought I should check it out. However what I need to know, is there a move before this one, and if so, what is it called. Just so I can rent it to prepare myself for this movie. Thanks.



If you can get it on Netflix, _Superman: The Animated Series_ is a great take on the character that is fairly easy to digest for even people really unfamiliar with him. He's not nearly as powerful as some of the other versions, but they really manage to nail down his personality and just who he is.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 10, 2013)

This was my favourite song of the OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpBnxR2zPWk&list=PLjKWzyldYpO-GjcncbceT_eAEZoiw0QAf[/YOUTUBE]

It's the theme from the trailer and what I could consider to be the closest to a Superman theme this movie has.

That part at the end..my God.


I honestly think this is Zimmer's best score since the one for Gladiator.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

The evolution of Superman's S.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Is Ultraman a good match against Superman??


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

Ultraman is Superman's equal but Superman has better experience in battle against powerful enemies giving Superman the advantage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

If i understand you correctly Superman lifts more than Ultraman? Correct?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

No, unless were talking about All-Star Superman when he is over exposed to Sun light. What I mean is Superman knows how to fight powerful enemies better than Ultraman because Ultraman usually just kills them straight away. In terms of physical strength they are equal.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> This is the first movie.
> 
> But you can watch old Superman movies. Superman, Superman 2 etc.





James Bond said:


> This is the movie that will most likely spawn a DC universe (considering it's successful which I believe it will be), so would hopefully lead onto most likely Batman reboot/Flash movie/World's Finest and maybe even a Justice League movie.



Thanks. I've seen all three Batman's, but I've decided not to watch the Green Lantern, as I've heard a multitude of bad reviews for the movie. Regardless, if they do create a Justice League movie that would be interesting.

As far as Superman, I'll hopefully be able to see this sometime next weekend, but I definitely can't see it next Friday. I just hope for DC's sake this movie is successful, or at least well liked; but from what I've seen and heard, it seems to be the case. 



> If you can get it on Netflix, Superman: The Animated Series is a great take on the character that is fairly easy to digest for even people really unfamiliar with him. He's not nearly as powerful as some of the other versions, but they really manage to nail down his personality and just who he is.



I'll check it out if I find some free time before I get a chance to see the movie, thanks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

But Ultraman doesnt wear any underwear does that give him an edge against this new Superman?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But Ultraman doesnt wear any underwear does that give him an edge against this new Superman?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2013)

Blocked image url. I hate middle east


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2013)

It's a picture of ultraman giving the thumbs up.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

Another clip.

Just when  the parents are about to send the ship away. Not spoilery really.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 10, 2013)

My hype for this movie cannot be contained..4 days to go. Sadly 7 for me... The things we men do for a hot chic.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 10, 2013)

three days into release and no official reviews

WB must be jittery as fuck


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 10, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> three days into release and no official reviews
> 
> WB must be jittery as fuck



It has a review embargo until later tonight, nothing unusual.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

I will try review it as in depth as I can, wednesday evening after I see it for FREE.

New extended clip with minor spoiler. Well character namedrop really.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I will try review it as in depth as I can, wednesday evening after I see it for FREE.
> 
> New extended clip with minor spoiler. Well character namedrop really.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2013)

Are there going to be any hot women in this film?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah I've noticed he acts quite 'nice guy-ish' and non threatening. I was worried he would be dark and broody.

It seems the only thing dark is his suit. Which is good.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice guy-ish, but also _slightly_ condescending, of the "I _am_ better than you but its not important because you are still special so lets not worry about it okay?" school of thought. 

Which is true to the character.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 10, 2013)

The condescending tone really reminds me of JLU Superman. He was very condescending actually. 

I think this one only does that to get people to understand he isn't a threat, but he isn't to be controlled either. He needs confidence for that. Which may come off as slightly condescending.

I'm really hoping there is a big surprise in the movie nobody has anticipated yet. I feel we all know the gist of what will happen. Of course it will still be entertaining and surprising, but I want something huge we haven't considered to happen. Not like Lex or something though. Something we really didn't expect. Preferably not just a cameo though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 10, 2013)

At 11 PM, my brothers... unleash trolling.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

I've read an interview with Cavill and he said that after the movie was ready and he watched it he cried during the first 30 minutes. He found them very touching.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2013)

‘Man of Steel 2′ On Fast Track With Zack Snyder And David Goyer Returning.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> At 11 PM, my brothers... unleash trolling.



Yes..... yes..... soon..... soon.

Ultimate troll would be Rukia dawning the Man of Steel set for a couple days and making random as fuck posts in the Avengers or Marvel Filmverse thread.

It would be glorious.

Hmm, now that I think about it, excuse me while I perform some last second recruiting.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 10, 2013)

Definitely getting a lot of good reviews, a few bad ones with similar complaints (10 minutes too long, too serious, and a little too much action). I'm guessing it's going to outlast _Iron Man 3_ in terms of rating (I'm guessing an 85-89% on RT), though it probably won't exceed it in box office. I'm fairly happy with the results, though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2013)

Certain schemes have been made. Hands have been shook behind the scenes.

All is going according to plan.

Soon, my brothers, soon.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Seems like we have something worth while to expect huh?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 11, 2013)

All this synergy, this chemistry of the brotherhood

i don't wanna lose it

just came to say that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2013)

So, is there no Lex Luthor??


----------



## James Bond (Jun 11, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So, is there no Lex Luthor??



Acctually seeing someone called Lex is doubtful but I imagine we'll see some billboard or Luthor name on a building or something.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2013)

All the negative comments on the film so far sound fair. They don't seem to be saying the film is bad, just too long or unnecessarily over action packed. It's 80% by critics on Rotten Tomatoes now. Hopefully is will rise to at least 85% to match Batman begins.

I'm going to be comparing it to Batman Begins mostly. I want to see if it follows a similar formula. Also compared to Iron Man I. They're regarded as the best superhero solo origin films I suppose. Maybe Spider-Man I too.

I dope it's better well received than Iron Man though. And I hope it makes more money.

I'm hoping the sequel will be as good as The Dark Knight, which is at 95% I think.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 11, 2013)

I dont read reviews, it's impossible to differentiate between people who acctually have issues with the film and people who are just trying to troll. I will judge the film after I have seen it, then maybe I'll read some reviews but only then would I read reviews.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2013)

It's 71% on my screen, though there are a bunch of positive reviews which have yet to make the site. Oddly enough, the average rating is higher than _Iron Man 3_ by a fair amount (6.9 to 7.5), which is part of the weakness of Rotten Tomatoes: Well-liked but not highly rated stuff typically gets by on the site more than divisive stuff.

But I'm not quite as worried as I was for other films. Feels like this one is really fighting Chris Reeve's ghost, for better or worse.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 11, 2013)

Look how high Superman Returns' ratings are and see how it was terribly derided

Though i personally didn't hate it

For all i know this movie is gonna be rated lower than that movie

but it's still gonna be more liked generally so why bother with the critics' thoughts guys!?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2013)

Only critic reviews are up, so it should be safe to check rotten tomatoes, but after this week it will be open to the general audience to troll or whatever.

Oh no, it was 80% when I checked, now it's down to 71%. I'm really worried now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Only critic reviews are up, so it should be safe to check rotten tomatoes, but after this week it will be open to the general audience to troll or whatever.
> 
> Oh no, it was 80% when I checked, now it's down to 71%. I'm really worried now.



Again, don't forget to look at the Average Rating. A lot of the "rottens" right now are B-Minuses rather than Ds. Rotten Tomatoes has a problem with divisive movies that occasionally shows up.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I've just checked all the negative reviews...which aren't too negative.


*Spoiler*: _review ratings, not any film info_ 




Little White lies (which is a magazine I follow), rated it as 3/5. Which is "good, but not great."

It's in the general B- area at the moment.

I am looking out for Total Film's review too. And maybe Empire.

EDIT:

Total film and Empire both gave it a 4/5. I expected as much from them. I'm pretty sure I'll be giving it 4/5 too. Total Film will surely be doing a 30 mins round table spoiler talk about it too soon.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 11, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> But I'm not quite as worried as I was for  other films. Feels like this one is really fighting Chris Reeve's ghost,  for better or worse.


Yeah, same here

Reeve left an everlasting imprint and had us believe a man could fly

But it is time to move on

And I'm certain this is the film that will help make that leap forward


----------



## James Bond (Jun 11, 2013)

If you're going to be posting reviews tari could you spoiler tag them, I know it's a silly request but I'd rather not read anything other people have to say as it has in the past ruined it for me before going to see a film.


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Liverbird (Jun 11, 2013)

this is one of the most beautiful things i've seen in a long time


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2013)

bought my ticket already for Saturday hopefully it will be good


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

I am ready. 

don't care about the reviews. It is superman.


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2013)

Rukia has joined us in the Sun.

It's over, we won.

GG NF.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> this is one of the most beautiful things i've seen in a long time



Sweet!  You got the source?


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I am ready.
> 
> don't care about the reviews. It is superman.



My sun brother


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2013)

> ?There are moments where Man Of Steel feels too earnest, too in thrall to the gravity of its own mythology. And then Superman punches Zod through a city block and all is forgiven.?



Read the last part and nothing else matters. 

Plus, Kal should be earnest as fuck. That's his real super power.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 12, 2013)

Heard some rumors that there's sequel for this movie and they gonna make it like Nolan's batman trilogy. Choice of villain would be Lex Luthor and Brainiac.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 12, 2013)

saw the movie and it was great. imo better than Iron Man and Batman Beings as far as origin movies go. the story, the characters and the fights were all amazing. and only thing that bothered me was the camera shaking like hell during that scene when Pa and Clark were talking about saving that bus from sinking. the shakiness was a little too distracting. I had to wonder if Snyder was having a seizure while taking the scene or what.

other than that, the movie was brilliant. Faora was so fucking sexy kicking ass and taking names haha. and Supes X Lois was adorable as fuck, especially at the end. movie didn't feel long or dragging. action was awesome and not excessive. it was serious, but I like it. I'm not going in to watch a family comedy anyway. if I wanted to, I'd go and watch Iron Man 3.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Faora was so fucking sexy kicking ass and taking names haha.


Can't wait


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Sweet!  You got the source?



some marting ansin made it 

 the second one is also cool as fuck


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> saw the movie and it was great. imo better than Iron Man and Batman Beings as far as origin movies go. the story, the characters and the fights were all amazing. and only thing that bothered me was the camera shaking like hell during that scene when Pa and Clark were talking about saving that bus from sinking. the shakiness was a little too distracting. I had to wonder if Snyder was having a seizure while taking the scene or what.
> 
> other than that, the movie was brilliant. Faora was so fucking sexy kicking ass and taking names haha. and Supes X Lois was adorable as fuck, especially at the end. movie didn't feel long or dragging. action was awesome and not excessive. it was serious, but I like it. I'm not going in to watch a family comedy anyway. if I wanted to, I'd go and watch Iron Man 3.



How does it compare in your best comic book movie of all time? And would you say its better than the avengers?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn, the release is so soon. I can't wait for tomorrow for the midnight showing. 

My body is ready. It's time to meet him in the sun


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2013)

they aren't screening it here :/

guess i should wait for the rips to come out and that'll take quite a time


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2013)

Wasn't expecting 67% on RT.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2013)

Never listened to critics, not about to do so now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Wasn't expecting 67% on RT.



Nor was I, though fan media seems much more positive about the movie than the mainstream. The more I read the reviews, I think this was a case of jumbled expectations, with a lot of people wanting a return to Christopher Reeve.



Tempproxy said:


> How does it compare in your best comic book movie of all time? And would you say its better than the avengers?



That's not how you spell _Batman Begins_ or _Iron Man_!



Nightblade said:


> saw the movie and it was great. imo better than Iron Man and Batman Beings as far as origin movies go. the story, the characters and the fights were all amazing. and only thing that bothered me was the camera shaking like hell during that scene when Pa and Clark were talking about saving that bus from sinking. the shakiness was a little too distracting. I had to wonder if Snyder was having a seizure while taking the scene or what.
> 
> other than that, the movie was brilliant. Faora was so fucking sexy kicking ass and taking names haha. and Supes X Lois was adorable as fuck, especially at the end. movie didn't feel long or dragging. action was awesome and not excessive. it was serious, but I like it. I'm not going in to watch a family comedy anyway. if I wanted to, I'd go and watch Iron Man 3.



Not sure if I should trust you. You did like Wasp in EMH.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Wasn't expecting 67% on RT.



Man of steel is still something I can't wait to see.

I remember the excitement for dark knight rises when reviews placed it at RT 100% and then the controversy that came with a critic giving one negative review. However as it turned out that one negative review described the exact feeling I had mid-story during screening.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Wasn't expecting 67% on RT.



I suspect that it'll drop down to the high 50s soon enough.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 12, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I suspect that it'll drop down to the high 50s soon enough.



It seems to be stablizing in the high 60s/low 70s range. I don't think we are going to get a Rotten film by any stretch, given that even a lot of the negative reviews say it has grudgingly succeeded on a few levels.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2013)

Heat getting blown out, Man of Steel getting critically panned. Been a rough couple days.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 12, 2013)

Majority of those who placed bias negative reviews have already fallen from the sun. I have faith this movie will do well regardless of the hate it's receiving.

2 days left guys (Unless you got the thursday screening tickets).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Idk about you guys but his has been a good week. I mean yeah Miami lost, but E3 was good, One Piece was good, Man of Steel's going to be fucking epic. 

I don't trust reviews. They always have a little hit of biased in them.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2013)

Most people on Something Awful who've seen Man of Steel think it's the best action movie of the summer - the scale of destruction and combat choreography is superior to all other hero movies. Issues are jerky pacing (too fast in some cases, which I'd prefer over slow), not enough character development, and the relationship between Clark and Lois is just sorta there. None of that would stop me from seeing it or diminish my excitement.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2013)

Cant wait to see this movie and then read back on some of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who gave it a bad review because of to much action. Will be curious to see how they rated Avengers.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2013)

My impression is that the acting, cinematography, music, and action are all spot on. It's a damn good sandwich that just needs some more meat to be truly great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2013)

The reviews are really positive, the film is in a good position to outgross Superman Returns.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2013)

Speaking of Superman Returns, I just noticed that Rotten tomatoes gave it 76%

Yeah, obviously they shouldn't be taken seriously

I'm going to see Man of Steel film and Pacific Rim on the same day

So excited I can barely contain my inner fanboy


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't get the praise for Returns. That film was awful.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2013)

You know, I occasionally have nightmares about it

Thankfully this film will make up for that train wreck


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just saw it.

Writing up a very subjective review.

I'm a huge Superman fan by way. HUGE.

But...

to be continued in my review.

(I did really enjoy it and will be seeing it more than once, but I need to say some things.)

It was NOT a trainwreck.

And Faora was hands down the most badass person in the film.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 12, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> How does it compare in your best comic book movie of all time? And would you say its better than the avengers?


lol Begins is my all time favourite. but Imma take back what I said about MoS being better than it since I was still feeling the hype then lol. but I think they're nearly on the same level with Begins being a little better.

hard to say if it's better than Avengers, it's been a long time since I've seen it, but I think I can say that Man of Steel had better fighting and the music was really memorable. and Superman felt more heroic than the entire Avengers cast put together.



Guy Gardner said:


> Not sure if I should trust you. You did like Wasp in EMH.


lol Wasp was awesome man. best character in the show. 


haha 68% on rotten while Returns gets 76, this is hilarious.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rotten Tomatoes is full of shit. One of the reviews they counted as "Rotten" was a 3/5 that had more praise in the written review than criticism. And some of the negative criticism is just idiotic. Not enough humor, did they think this was a comedy movie? Too much action? As opposed to what, the 3 minutes of action we got in Superman Returns? Geezus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2013)

I just did a write-up on IMDb about all of this 'critic' commotion. The most important thing I pointed out was that you should always judge a film based on your own preference and intuition. However, with that being said, this critical backlash is a lot of the fans' own doing. Too many people bought into the 'early buzz' that WB was cherry picking during their test screenings. They did the same thing with 'Green Lantern', but apparently a lot of DC fans didn't learn from that. Now, I'm not saying this film is going to be as bad as GL--far from it. However, who in their right mind thought that Zack Snyder and David Goyer of all fucking screenwriters would be a good combination for Superman? Oh, because Christopher Nolan's name was slapped onto the project. Right.

Snyder I can understand. He's proven himself as a visually gifted director with both '300' and 'Watchmen.' However, he began to lead people astray when he incorporated those overly glossy CG-laden video game action sequences in 'Sucker Punch.' And unfortunately, it looked like he drew more from that than he did from the techniques that made his visuals so memorable in the aforementioned '300' and 'Watchmen.' 

Anyway, I tried to tell people this movie didn't look as good as WB lead you to believe. Back in January when I did my 'top 20 films to look forward to in 2013' writeup, someone asked me why I didn't list 'Man of Steel', and I said it was because I wasn't impressed at all with what I saw. People can say what they want to about me on here, but when it comes to films, I know my shit. Especially blockbusters. 

I'll give this movie a look when it hits Blu-Ray. No way am I going to support WB with their shitty marketing tactics. In a way, I kinda feel for you all... because they continue to dupe their DC fanbase.

On the bright side, the new 'Elysium' trailer should cheer you up when you go see this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 12, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get the praise for Returns. That film was awful.



Those reviews were akin to a pity fuck for an ex you used to really like but has really fallen on hard times. A lot of nostalgia went into giving that thing a good review. I will say it got some things right (Supes going around and saving a bunch of people while Metropolis was getting wrecked), but it was a really wrong-headed adaptation that didn't work for modern times.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 12, 2013)

David S Goyer's resume does have some bad work on it, but it's hardly all of it. Blade 1-2 and the Dark Knight trilogy, nuff said.

Also, Snyder already confirmed there would be no slow-motion in this film, which to me was the dominating (to the point of being too much) of his prior action films. So I'm not really going in expecting the action to resemble too much of his prior work.

Also TetraVaal. you act like we're all going to be at least somewhat disappointed by the movie. So I guess we just ignore the fact that in reality the critics who did enjoy the movie are still in the majority?

Oh, I forgot one of the most ignorant reviews was from Richard Roeper himself. Yes, we're sorry, Mr. Roeper, I know 1978 was just yesterday apparently , but you'll just have to deal with it and endure "ANOTHER" Superman origin.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2013)

@Tetravaal

I like how you ended your post by advertising Elysium, you cheeky bastard 

But for real, it's receiving far more positive reviews than bad ones

Wait until you see the film before drawing such conclusions


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2013)

David Goyer had hardly anything to do with 'The Dark Knight' rises trilogy. That was Christopher Nolan's baby, through-and-through. Goyer's contributions were minimal at best.

And 'Blade' and 'Blade II' are hardly anything to write home about in terms of writing. The strength of those films--especially the latter--rest on the shoulders of their directors.

Oh, and Snyder's slo-mo sequences never bothered me. I'd take that over the ramped up video game gloss and unnatural pans and zoom-ins that were showcased in the MOS trailers.

P.S. say what you want to about Richard Roeper, the guy is a *massive* comic book fan. He was a fan of all three IMs, the 'Avengers' and the entire 'Dark Knight' trilogy. And whether you like it or not, people will measure this up to the old Christopher Reeves films. That's just the way it goes.



Stringer said:


> @Tetravaal
> 
> I like how you ended your post by advertising Elysium, you cheeky bastard
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't care about critic reviews or anything. I was just using it to make a point. Some of my all time favorite genre films have been critically panned. That means nothing to me.

But so many people were certain this was going to be the best film of the summer. And why? Because WB played an illusion on their DC fanbase.

This might end up being the biggest comic book adaption disappointment of the year.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, I saw it and have written an initial reaction review. It's quite long.

Just some initial thoughts. Maybe a little weird how I wrote it.

I don't get into details of the plot, but do label a specific section with actual spoilers which you can skip over.

But it still slightly spoilery overall I suppose.


*Spoiler*: _My review of Man of Steel without detailed plot spoilers_ 




If I had to grade I guess I would give it a B-.

This is going to be a very subjective review. I don’t want to judge the film on things that I don’t really know about in any professional capacity. Not to say I can’t recognise great acting, superb music, and stunning visual effects when I see them, but I don’t know enough about that side of the industry to go in depth. But needles to say, I didn’t have a problem with any of the aforementioned parts of the film. I will say that the music was the best part of the film though. Hans Zimmer never disappoints. I’ve been listening to the soundtrack for as long even portions of the music have been available.

First I will say, I will definitely see this again and will undoubtedly buy this when it’s released on DVD/Blu-ray.

But…

This film was my most anticipated film of the summer, the year, the decade, and in retrospect, perhaps of all time. Needles to say…it didn’t live up to my expectations. But I recognize that was my fault for being such a devote Superman fan.

I want to compare this film to Star Trek (2009) because I feel it is the most “successful” reboot with had in recent years. It revitalised a franchise, carrying over some things we loved from the original source material, while still seeming fresh and fun. Star Trek, along with Star Trek Into Darkness (albeit to a lesser extent), were highly enjoyable cinema experiences in more ways than one.

What Man of Steel failed to do that what Star Trek achieved was to install that “wow” factor; it lacked something special to truly capture my attention.

Me enjoying the film as much as I did, I think stems from the fact that I’m such an avid Superman fan. The only DC comic graphic novels that I own that aren’t by Neil Gaiman, are all Superman related. I’ve seen every Superman related media I could get my hands on. Meaning I will always be excited to experience anything Superman related with a very optimistic and positive mindset.

Not that the film wasn’t good, it was, but I had some issues with it.

Before I get into it, I do want to compare it to Star Trek again. Similarly to the Star Trek, there was an opening sequence which worked as a very action packed set-up to the entire film. It recapped the origin story of Superman’s birth and Krypton’s inevitable destruction.

This opening sequence was easily one of the best sequences of the entire film. Not only did we get an in-depth look at the work of Krypton, but it was vastly different from what we’ve seen in Superman stories told before.
Even in terms of a sci-fi film, it was very unique aesthetically. The advanced technology was very organic in nature and less polished than we’re used to seeing. Krypton was depicted as very advanced and exotic civilization, but not the perfect utopia one usually expects. The opening sequence was very engaging and really drew me into the film. It set up the serious, yet fantastical tone of the film.

Now, the Marvel movie universe is notorious for being fueled by fun and humour. You don’t walk into of an Avengers film without anticipating a few laughs. Now, I don’t expect  it to verge on the comedy borderline, like the Marvel films, but for a superhero film which is all about the bringing to life what we consider our dreams and fantasies, it’s not too much to ask to have fun throughout the film. Not that there isn’t humour, but it could had had a bit more. I should point out however, that the film wasn’t too dark either, but they didn’t successfully balance out the light and the darkness.

One of my favourite sequences in the film though was when Superman flies for presumably the first time. The sheer enjoyment and glee on his face as he discovers along with us that he can soar far above the Earth through sheer force of will was something I’m glad we got to see. It was similar to when Iron Man first flew his suit around the city, or when Spider-Man first discovered he could swing from his webs. Us discovering the powers at the same time allows us too put us into the same mindset and almost experience for ourselves too.

Not only did the film retell the Kryptonian origins of the story in a new a refreshing way, but the Lois and Clark dichotomy was also quite different than people would remember from past Superman lore.

A strength of this film was that it successfully rebranded Superman and crafted it’s own version of the Superman lore we all know and love, enabling it to stand apart and (more importantly?) have a legitimate place amongst the recent wave of ‘realistic’ modern superhero films.

Perhaps my biggest gripe about the movie was how it awkwardly jumped around. The film seemed disjointed at times, almost as if there were scenes missing. Like I was expected to fill in the gaps of what was happening.
“Oh no, I was expected to think for myself.” That’s not what I mean exactly, I just thought the film expected too much from me. I don’t know , maybe that’s stupid, or I’m just not articulating what I mean well enough.

I suppose I should mention the characters.

I really liked Lois a lot more than I thought I would. I saw some clips of Amy Adam’s performance earlier, and wasn’t very convinced by her performance.
But I was pleasantly surprised. The scenes which didn’t work for me in the trailers, worked perfectly within the context of the film itself. She was definitely a new Lois, but she still embodied the traits of what we would expect from Lois Lane. While the best iterations of Lois I feel could still be found on Superman The Animated Series, and The New Adventures of Superman/Lois & Clark, Man of Steel offers a very worthy contender. Perhaps after being exposed to her more, when she’s more in her element and at home within the Daily Planet, we’ll be able to see more of the Lois we know and love.

Briefly I’ll say that Laurence Fishbourne as Perry White was perfect, for the little we saw of him. I never had a problem with him being cast and was excited to see him. He didn’t disappoint. Hopefully we’ll get to see more of him in the sequel. 

Could it fit into the Dark Knight movie universe? Yes. There wasn’t anything about it which screamed too unrealistic to match the Dark Knight trilogy’s tone. It was very grounded in reality.

Something this film does that no other Superman film, or any other superhero film bar the Avengers at this point was deliver a satisfyingly epic and destructive series of fights in one film. The fights between Superman and the enemy Kryptonians was exhilarating. We’ve never seen action of this scope on film before. Although I do wish the technology would hurry and and improve the point where we can no longer tell what is and is not CGI even during the fighting action scenes between characters.

And there wasn’t much need for 3D in this film. Star Trek Into Darkness’s use of 3D was probably the best I’ve seen recently. 2D is probably fine, but I would always recommend IMAX.


*Spoiler*: _actual spoilers_ 




Wayne Enterprise Logo was featured in the film. And yes it was the very same Wayne Enterprise Logo from Nolan’s Dark Knight Trilogy.

The Lexcorp logo was plastered on a few things in the movie, so that is established. But we already knew that.

Now…

About the most controversial scene of the film…

When Superman very dramatically and brutally snaps General Zod’s neck.
I liked it. I had heard about it beforehand, and while I wasn’t initially happy with it, I expected that the film would appropriately handle the aftermath.
Not only that, but the build up to the act was also well delivered. After a climatic and titanic clash between Superman and Zod throughout the city, Zod is about to murder an innocent family of bystanders. The situation was set up so that Superman had no choice. He had to either kill Zod or let the family die. For this scene to work best and stay true to the character of Superman, despite having committed an act Superman would rather avoid if he had the choice, his reaction would have to show that it was not something he want to do. His reaction came in the form of the mighty wail or pain and horror that we already saw in the trailers and TV spots.
That was a reaction worthy of Superman. The scene worked fine. And as an added bonus, it tells new audiences that even Superman will kill if he has to. 
But that doesn’t mean he will take any pleasure in doing it.

I do want to mention something minor which irked me too. Superman’s apparent lack of a secret identity. It’s established early on that his identity isn’t secret from Lois, which was interesting, but there were a few times where anyone could easily tell that he was Clark Kent. At one point when Lois takes a taxi to his mothers doorstep and talks with him, in full costume no less, shouting his name too, I couldn’t help but think, “isn’t the taxi driver now aware that Clark Kent is Superman?” Not to mention the scene when Superman is facing Faora in battle, and Pete Ross gets a very good look of his face, after having already witnessing Clark use his powers as a child.
I can’t help but think that two or three films in, he will no longer have a secret identity at all. 




Despite my issues, I did enjoy it and I can’t wait for Man of Steel 2, and Justice League.

This film was very much an origin story, meant to introduce us to Superman. Exploring who he is at his core, where he came from and what it is about.

The film aims to set up his character and the world he inhabits. The sequel will explore him as an established hero and finding his place as a normal man.




I forgot to add my thoughts on some of the conceptual ideas brought up in the film. And just thoughts about the basis of the story. I'll add that soon.


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 12, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> This might end up being the biggest comic book adaption disappointment of the year.



I doubt that. I did enjoy Iron Man 3, but it definitely had some problems (we get it, you like to make fun of Iron Patriot. Now can we actually see it in at least ONE fight?!!) including the fact that Killian was one of the most boring movie villains I've seen in a long time. The Mandarin twist itself didn't bother me as it was very amusing, but they failed to then deliver a solid real villain. Meanwhile, even some of the negative reviews of MOS have praised Shannon's portrayal of Zod.

As for Thor 2, well I'm hoping it will be good, but the first trailer didn't blow me away much (we saw more of Loki than we did the actual main villain. And dear god, if they kill off Jane just so they can randomly put Thor and Sif together, despite the first movie not having any hints between the two, fuck that). I know it's too early to start advertising for it early, but it is only 5 months away so they better get on the ball soon.

Kick Ass 2 looks sweet. Not worried too much about that one being a let-down.

The Wolverine I never had much hope for anyway, so I guess it would have to be a massive turd for it to go below my expectations.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, I don't care about critic reviews or anything. I was just using it to make a point. Some of my all time favorite genre films have been critically panned. That means nothing to me.
> 
> But so many people were certain this was going to be the best film of the summer. And why? Because WB played an illusion on their DC fanbase.
> 
> This might end up being the biggest comic book adaption disappointment of the year.


Ah alright then, when it comes to movies I also hate relying on other's opinion and analysis to form my own -- In any case, with Kal El being my favorite superhero, and so far seeing nothing on paper acting as deterrent to my viewing of the film, I will go assert the movie's quality myself June 14th

We will go in depth about it then


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 12, 2013)

You know, it doesn't exactly help my opinion of averaging out all reviews when one of them is so fucking insensitive. One of the recent negative reviews referred to the climax as "a finale of September 11ths" and that was even the RT main quote of the review. Wow, just.......wow. Seriously, what sort of idiot types that out, looks at it, and thinks, "yeah, that's something a professional critic should say, and not something an idiotic 6 year-old would say." What are even the qualifications for some of these so-called critics? People like Ebert, yeah they definitely warrant a title, but I question if RT is a little too lenient on their standards for who qualifies as a critic if insensitive garbage like that is being posted on their site.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Again I never listen to reviews. 

Always going to have a little bit of biased. It's hard to find a non biased reviewers.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, need to address a few things.

First of all, Rukia making a master troll level move by revealing his solar allegiance to the Brotherhood of the Sun. The Marvel thread and Enno have shit themselves.

Secondly, Huey is back and alive. Good stuff. Para is crying somewhere.

Thirdly, Yasha getting the chance to see MoS one day earlier than the rest of the world. Malaysia is very lucky. Take a sick day and enjoy the film, Yash.

Also, I have my tickets for 06/14/2013 @ 2230 EST. I expect to walk out of the theatre after midnight on Saturday morning with a fucking huge smile on my face.

And lastly, what we've all done in the MoS thread as a show of support to the fandom is greater than anything else of it's kind done on NF ever before. That shows true support and appreciation for a film. Bravo you glorious bastards.

06/14/2013 will be amazing.

*P.S:* Stunna is gonna bandwagon after Friday, I expect nothing less. After not being able to keep the MoS set for more than a day. SMH.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

This Friday and this weekend will be marvelous. My only regret was not being apart of this months sooner.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2013)

Never read movie reviews for comic movies people.

They want different things.

Trust reviews from people that actually like comics. IGN gave it a 9/10, Comicvine a 5/5.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

The number one reason I don't trust reviews for this superman is because so many people are going to be nostalgic and compare it to the original.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 12, 2013)

Man all these reviews and banging on character development. To be honest I don't care because ive read the comics and got all the development I want from there.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

To be fair I don't really need character development until the sequal.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 13, 2013)

Just downloaded the soundtrack. Amazing. Tornado reminds me of the Batman soundtrack.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2013)

Concerned about the reviews not because I think it will be terrible, on the contrary. More concerned that it may cause potential viewers to turn away given how many rely on reviews to judge whether to see the film.

I mean, if this film flops or underperforms, well we can forget about seeing that Justice League film or another Superman film for the twenty years for that matter.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh man. 1 more day guys!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone who expects some Scorsese-level shit from movies like this is gonna feel a little disappointed. 

Speaking of which, I liked Casino more than Goodfellas despite the flak it got, so I think it's safe to say that every man needs to decide for himself.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 13, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Never read movie reviews for comic movies people.
> 
> They want different things.
> 
> Trust reviews from people that actually like comics. IGN gave it a 9/10, Comicvine a 5/5.



but wouldn't places like ign and comicvine be the most biased out of them all.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Anyone who expect's some Scorsese-level shit from movies like this is gonna feel a little disappointed.
> 
> Speaking of which, I liked Casino more than Goodfellas despite the flak it got, so I think it's safe to say that every man needs to decide for himself.



A lot of people like _Casino_ better. The main reason it got flak was because it just seemed too much like _Goodfellas,_ especially with Pesci playing a very similar character in both movies (though both guys he played actually existed, and he played them both pretty faithfully). 

I had a little alarm bell go off in my head when Snyder announced that he was cutting scenes to make this a two hour movie. From reviews I'm getting the impression that was probably not the best idea in the world, even though the movie seems to be very good anyway (they did the same thing with _Green Lantern,_ which hurt that movie a lot more- I don't know where they are getting the idea that this is a smart thing to do). It sounds like the film _did_ have more character development and drama, originally, if only a little.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 13, 2013)

Man of Steel - 8/10

"Every Person is a force for good. Free to forge their own destiny.", said Jor-El at the start of Man of Steel. Such quote can also be said to be the core of the theme of this new iteration of the story of the last son of Krypton, which makes it a little bit of a coming-of-age story, the fact which was especially apparent in the movie's entire first act. Freedom of choice. Jor-El's first and final gift to his beloved newborn son. The gift he sacrificed so much to give, and ultimately became the reason for Kal-El existence. Who would he side with? The Earthlings? Kryptonians? or Would he choose to be the best of both worlds?. Those were the questions that became the underlying element of Kal's development which would ultimately decide what kind of a person he's gonna grow up to be, and ultimately, how he's gonna change the world.

It was a bright narrative idea. But ultimately the execution fell really flat. Goyer's shortcoming as a cinematic storyteller really showed. The pacing was a mess. On one scene we saw him climbing up an oil rig, on the other we got to see Kal working as some helper for the country's soldier force going on an expedition to check some eerie discovery (which of course had something to do with Krypton, and that was what Kal was looking for.) But the whole transition also felt really disjointed. Why didn't he do it earlier? Who tipped him off? (His father would never do it, for the reasons that would border on spoilerfiic). It was a big moment in the story. Couldn't Snyder have used some buildup!?. This problem bogged me down especially in the entirety of the first act. I found myself scratching my forehead at some point (Which i would never expect to do).

Thankfully the whole act wasn't a lost cause because of one. The acting became the messiah. Diane Lane and Kevin Costner's depictions of Pa and Ma Kent were simply exquisite acting work. Kevin Costner was a standout between the two. Managing to convey a different kind of a take on the character from all the other cinematic depictions of it around. Bitter, pragmatic, but ultimately hopeful, Costner managed to showcase these multiple degrees of the character with so much ease and earnest energy that the character could go down as one of the most efficient roles of the year. (To add, Costner also hogged one of the best scenes of the movie)

The pacing again still became an issue when the storyline was still at work setting up the main conflict in the second (Which was kickstarted by the arrival of Zod and his army). I really liked the twist behind how they made it onto earth and the way the character of Zod developed. This comparison might seem surprising but he shares similar traits with Kiritsugu Emiya of the Fate franchise. The kind of a guy who would resort to any means necessary (including Genocide), for the greater good of his people. It will make a good debate whether or not his character is evil since there's a bit of ambiguity in his actions. Imposing without being overbearing, and strong without being overpowered, Zod was presented quite well in his latest cinematic take, though nowhere near as memorable as some would think he would be.

The third act was when the movie soared though. The set-pieces were unlike anything shown on the screen and the fx team simply pulled all the stops. I disagree with a lot of critics saying there was never too much action when what you got are action scenes of this caliber. Starting from the first battle at Smallville (Imagine the scene where Hulk smashed Loki, but now the same smashing was done 5 minutes non-stop), all the way to one-on-one battle between Kal and Zod, we truly know why this movie should be watched in the best quality possible, IMAX. It's a far crazier, bigger, ultimately more badass version than The Avengers' third act. And more.

On the performance side of things, I also have a disagreement over the seriousness of Henry Cavill's portrayal of the titular character. There were some pieces of comedy sprinkled in the portrayal of his character (most notably during his first flight), though emotionally Henry Cavill left me begging for more (which is deplorable), this is still far better than what we've got from Brandon Routh's stiff, wooden Superman. I can make do with him. Russell Crowe put forth the most interesting performance out of the supporting cast. It was a strangely charismatic turn which was a smart way to evade comparisons with how the same role was done by Marlon Brando. It couldn't help that the uniqueness of how his character was brought on screen also complimented that curious portrayal. I also liked Michael Shannon and Amy Adams' performances, but they didn't attract me the same way Crowe's interesting performance did.

All in all, a really flawed movie that made up for its lack of narrative weakness with craft and class in morality play and action scenes. Earnest, gripping, and cathartic, this could be the start of something special.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

Enjoying the film is fine but claiming character development is something not needed is untrue. In origin Comic book films, that's arguably the most important thing. Otherwise why should anyone give a crap. 

However seen as Snyder has cut scenes to make the film shorter (the fuck), I imagine that important bits were taken out. Sad development.


----------



## Falconandeagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok so I saw the movie today, did not awe me as much I had hoped, but it did feel like a Superman Movie. The fight scenes were visceral and the Russel Crowe was amazing. Cavil did a good job IMO. Overall I'll rate this movie a 9/10 (I am a bit biased )


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> I had a little alarm bell go off in my head when Snyder announced that he was cutting scenes to make this a two hour movie. From reviews I'm getting the impression that was probably not the best idea in the world, even though the movie seems to be very good anyway (they did the same thing with _Green Lantern,_ which hurt that movie a lot more- I don't know where they are getting the idea that this is a smart thing to do). It sounds like the film _did_ have more character development and drama, originally, if only a little.



So, theoretically, a director's cut would remedy these issues?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2013)

59% on RT lel.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 13, 2013)

It's a 2 1/2 hour movie already. I'm willing to sit through a lot, but you have to keep your eye on the prize. That's inexcusable editing, one way or another.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> So, theoretically, a director's cut would remedy these issues?



I suppose so.

Hopefully at the very least the next two films with go the Batman route and will be 3 hour epics. The length Superman deserves, and the length we needed.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2013)

It premiers in my country next week.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Alright, so apparently 37 minutes were cut from the movie. One whole scene was deleted (a young Clark Kent scene, possibly Clark being taken to a paediatrician), and the rest was scenes that were trimmed down. There was also apparently another action scene (with Faora I believe), that was planned but never filmed.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 13, 2013)

What I want to know is how the post converted 3d is in this movie, is it like into darkness or iron man 3? I mean 3d was good in Into darkness but Iron man 3 I wouldn't recommend in 3d.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 13, 2013)

Dbgohan08 said:


> What I want to know is how the post converted 3d is in this movie, is it like into darkness or iron man 3? I mean 3d was good in Into darkness but Iron man 3 I wouldn't recommend in 3d.



I've heard it's bad, probably because it's post-converted.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I've heard it's bad, probably because it's post-converted.


Post converted 3d can still look good.

This film just doesn't allow 3d to be used effectively.

As long as 3d isn't an after though and tacked on, it should be fine,


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 13, 2013)

Tari you've seen the movie, right? What did you think of it?

I personally am still trying to wrap my mind around it. I liked it but i'm still unsure how much (i gave it an 8, okay, in my review, but still.)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (Jun 13, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Tari you've seen the movie, right? What did you think of it?
> 
> I personally am still trying to wrap my mind around it. I liked it but i'm still unsure how much (i gave it an 8, okay, in my review, but still.)



I guess the sun was a little dimmer than the Brotherhood thought....


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 13, 2013)

To those that saw it lucky you guys. I may be able to see it this weekend which heightened my excitement even further. Man it's going to be a good feeling and to those who walk in the sun. :33


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Tari you've seen the movie, right? What did you think of it?
> 
> I personally am still trying to wrap my mind around it. I liked it but i'm still unsure how much (i gave it an 8, okay, in my review, but still.)



Theses were my initial thoughts.

I'm comparing it to my Star Trek experience. I wasn't as blown away as I was with Star Trek, which really surprised me. I wasn't excited for it to be good at all and was so impressed. But I still liked Man of Steel a lot.

Seeing it again tomorrow to double check my thoughts.

Just some initial thoughts. Maybe a little weird how I wrote it.

I don't get into details of the plot, but do label a specific section with actual spoilers which you can skip over.

But it still slightly spoilery overall I suppose.


*Spoiler*: _My review of Man of Steel without detailed plot spoilers_ 




If I had to grade I guess I would give it a A- to B-. 3.5/5.

This is going to be a very subjective review. I don’t want to judge the film on things that I don’t really know about in any professional capacity. Not to say I can’t recognise great acting, superb music, and stunning visual effects when I see them, but I don’t know enough about that side of the industry to go in depth. But needles to say, I didn’t have a problem with any of the aforementioned parts of the film. I will say that the music was the best part of the film though. Hans Zimmer never disappoints. I’ve been listening to the soundtrack for as long even portions of the music have been available.

First I will say, I will definitely see this again and will undoubtedly buy this when it’s released on DVD/Blu-ray.

But…

This film was my most anticipated film of the summer, the year, the decade, and in retrospect, perhaps of all time. Needles to say…it didn’t live up to my expectations. But I recognize that was my fault for being such a devote Superman fan.

I want to compare this film to Star Trek (2009) because I feel it is the most “successful” reboot with had in recent years. It revitalised a franchise, carrying over some things we loved from the original source material, while still seeming fresh and fun. Star Trek, along with Star Trek Into Darkness (albeit to a lesser extent), were highly enjoyable cinema experiences in more ways than one.

What Man of Steel failed to do that what Star Trek achieved was to install that “wow” factor; it lacked something special to truly capture my attention.

Me enjoying the film as much as I did, I think stems from the fact that I’m such an avid Superman fan. The only DC comic graphic novels that I own that aren’t by Neil Gaiman, are all Superman related. I’ve seen every Superman related media I could get my hands on. Meaning I will always be excited to experience anything Superman related with a very optimistic and positive mindset.

Not that the film wasn’t good, it was, but I had some issues with it.

Before I get into it, I do want to compare it to Star Trek again. Similarly to the Star Trek, there was an opening sequence which worked as a very action packed set-up to the entire film. It recapped the origin story of Superman’s birth and Krypton’s inevitable destruction.

This opening sequence was easily one of the best sequences of the entire film. Not only did we get an in-depth look at the work of Krypton, but it was vastly different from what we’ve seen in Superman stories told before.
Even in terms of a sci-fi film, it was very unique aesthetically. The advanced technology was very organic in nature and less polished than we’re used to seeing. Krypton was depicted as very advanced and exotic civilization, but not the perfect utopia one usually expects. The opening sequence was very engaging and really drew me into the film. It set up the serious, yet fantastical tone of the film.

Now, the Marvel movie universe is notorious for being fueled by fun and humour. You don’t walk into of an Avengers film without anticipating a few laughs. Now, I don’t expect  it to verge on the comedy borderline, like the Marvel films, but for a superhero film which is all about the bringing to life what we consider our dreams and fantasies, it’s not too much to ask to have fun throughout the film. Not that there isn’t humour, but it could had had a bit more. I should point out however, that the film wasn’t too dark either, but they didn’t successfully balance out the light and the darkness.

One of my favourite sequences in the film though was when Superman flies for presumably the first time. The sheer enjoyment and glee on his face as he discovers along with us that he can soar far above the Earth through sheer force of will was something I’m glad we got to see. It was similar to when Iron Man first flew his suit around the city, or when Spider-Man first discovered he could swing from his webs. Us discovering the powers at the same time allows us too put us into the same mindset and almost experience for ourselves too.

Not only did the film retell the Kryptonian origins of the story in a new a refreshing way, but the Lois and Clark dichotomy was also quite different than people would remember from past Superman lore.

A strength of this film was that it successfully rebranded Superman and crafted it’s own version of the Superman lore we all know and love, enabling it to stand apart and (more importantly?) have a legitimate place amongst the recent wave of ‘realistic’ modern superhero films.

Perhaps my biggest gripe about the movie was how it awkwardly jumped around. The film seemed disjointed at times, almost as if there were scenes missing. Like I was expected to fill in the gaps of what was happening.
“Oh no, I was expected to think for myself.” That’s not what I mean exactly, I just thought the film expected too much from me. I don’t know , maybe that’s stupid, or I’m just not articulating what I mean well enough.

I suppose I should mention the characters.

I really liked Lois a lot more than I thought I would. I saw some clips of Amy Adam’s performance earlier, and wasn’t very convinced by her performance.
But I was pleasantly surprised. The scenes which didn’t work for me in the trailers, worked perfectly within the context of the film itself. She was definitely a new Lois, but she still embodied the traits of what we would expect from Lois Lane. While the best iterations of Lois I feel could still be found on Superman The Animated Series, and The New Adventures of Superman/Lois & Clark, Man of Steel offers a very worthy contender. Perhaps after being exposed to her more, when she’s more in her element and at home within the Daily Planet, we’ll be able to see more of the Lois we know and love.

Briefly I’ll say that Laurence Fishbourne as Perry White was perfect, for the little we saw of him. I never had a problem with him being cast and was excited to see him. He didn’t disappoint. Hopefully we’ll get to see more of him in the sequel. 

Could it fit into the Dark Knight movie universe? Yes. There wasn’t anything about it which screamed too unrealistic to match the Dark Knight trilogy’s tone. It was very grounded in reality.

Something this film does that no other Superman film, or any other superhero film bar the Avengers at this point was deliver a satisfyingly epic and destructive series of fights in one film. The fights between Superman and the enemy Kryptonians was exhilarating. We’ve never seen action of this scope on film before. Although I do wish the technology would hurry and and improve the point where we can no longer tell what is and is not CGI even during the fighting action scenes between characters.

And there wasn’t much need for 3D in this film. Star Trek Into Darkness’s use of 3D was probably the best I’ve seen recently. 2D is probably fine, but I would always recommend IMAX.


*Spoiler*: _actual spoilers_ 




Wayne Enterprise Logo was featured in the film. And yes it was the very same Wayne Enterprise Logo from Nolan’s Dark Knight Trilogy.

The Lexcorp logo was plastered on a few things in the movie, so that is established. But we already knew that.

Now…

About the most controversial scene of the film…

When Superman very dramatically and brutally snaps General Zod’s neck.
I liked it. I had heard about it beforehand, and while I wasn’t initially happy with it, I expected that the film would appropriately handle the aftermath.
Not only that, but the build up to the act was also well delivered. After a climatic and titanic clash between Superman and Zod throughout the city, Zod is about to murder an innocent family of bystanders. The situation was set up so that Superman had no choice. He had to either kill Zod or let the family die. For this scene to work best and stay true to the character of Superman, despite having committed an act Superman would rather avoid if he had the choice, his reaction would have to show that it was not something he want to do. His reaction came in the form of the mighty wail or pain and horror that we already saw in the trailers and TV spots.
That was a reaction worthy of Superman. The scene worked fine. And as an added bonus, it tells new audiences that even Superman will kill if he has to. 
But that doesn’t mean he will take any pleasure in doing it.

I do want to mention something minor which irked me too. Superman’s apparent lack of a secret identity. It’s established early on that his identity isn’t secret from Lois, which was interesting, but there were a few times where anyone could easily tell that he was Clark Kent. At one point when Lois takes a taxi to his mothers doorstep and talks with him, in full costume no less, shouting his name too, I couldn’t help but think, “isn’t the taxi driver now aware that Clark Kent is Superman?” Not to mention the scene when Superman is facing Faora in battle, and Pete Ross gets a very good look of his face, after having already witnessing Clark use his powers as a child.
I can’t help but think that two or three films in, he will no longer have a secret identity at all. 




Despite my issues, I did enjoy it and I can’t wait for Man of Steel 2, and Justice League.

This film was very much an origin story, meant to introduce us to Superman. Exploring who he is at his core, where he came from and what it is about.

The film aims to set up his character and the world he inhabits. The sequel will explore him as an established hero and finding his place as a normal man.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> It premiers in my country next week.


American master race here. Suffer foreigners. This ain't Marvel.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2013)

UK master race forever stomping you amerifags. :ho


----------



## Falconandeagle (Jun 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> American master race here. Suffer foreigners. This ain't Marvel.



It release here today. Seen it already


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 13, 2013)

3.5/5 - 4/5 sounds about right, exactly what i would give it. 

Major spoiler : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



about Lois Lane, i guess the reason why she felt so right can be summarized by this article, . I also liked the fact The movie didn't just tell us she was a good journalist, but we also got to see her putting her skill into action and also because she became a central figure in the plan to save Earth. It's a great way of appreciating the importance of his character and a change from damsel in distress pattern in Hollywood nowadays (IM 3 did this too, which i admired).
Admittedly though among the supporting cast I think Russell Crowe came out on top. It was such an efficient turn, and he brought just enough gravitas to both excite and move us at the same time. Kevin Costner came as a runner-up with an equally moving turn which managed to hog some of the movie's best scenes despite his very little screentime.

The pacing exactly became the problem of the movie and as i've said in my review Goyer's at fault. The exposition was extremely bogged down everytime the movie was trying to set up a conflict, All the great individual scenes became disjointed because of their jarring transitions and ultimately it got me really scratching my forehead at one point. I'd assume the fact that this movie had already had 37 minutes of it cut from the original screentime might come into play but I'd argue Goyer's script should have accommodated such a change.

But i have to say man, when the movie truly left the plot and focused strictly on the action scenes, it satisfied. Such a technical marvel was on display in how the action scenes were shot and choreographed and i'd argue this movie had some of the best set-pieces ever filmed in any superhero movie. Snyder took a fascination upon Superman's physical capabilities and tested them in a convincing and utterly compelling way. Never once had i felt ever exhausted (unlike what some critics claimed), which is a testament to how brilliant they were.

Oh, and i disagree if this movie lacked warmth. Who wasn't touched by the movie's final shots? (involving little Clark)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2013)

Just bought my tickets. Kiosk error in my favor, I managed to get a free ticket.

Today was a good day. Gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 13, 2013)

Critic review of Superman:

It's not Batman.

5/10.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2013)

Just 6 hours so I can see it on the cinema.

Judging from you guys, it looks like it's gonna be a good fun action flick.

Just what I wanted from Supes.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 13, 2013)

I've spread out as much rep as allowed for now, so sorry to any Sun brothers who did not recieve any. I myself will be going to see this movie on Saturday so until then I will vacate this section to avoid spoilers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomorrow it has been decided that I will see this movie.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there an after credit scene?


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 13, 2013)

Doubt it. Heard there weren't any.


----------



## hehey (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2013)

Ahahaha, I knew that the rating would drop to the high 50s.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2013)

Things may change after tomorrow


----------



## Arishem (Jun 13, 2013)

The critics are split about MoS, but the general audience and superman fans (seriously, check the twitter reactions and forums) love it. That should tell you everything. I'm guessing that the former can't see past the ghost of Christopher Reeves. Their general dislike of Snyder probably doesn't help things either.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Is there an after credit scene?



I second this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 14, 2013)

Arishem said:


> The critics are split about MoS, but the general audience and superman fans (seriously, check the twitter reactions and forums) love it. That should tell you everything. I'm guessing that the former can't see past the ghost of Christopher Reeves. Their general dislike of Snyder probably doesn't help things either.





			
				Mark Waid said:
			
		

> That thunder you heard at around 9:15 EST was the sound of my heart breaking in two.



He's writing a review on it. Given that it's universally agreed Waid is one of the biggest Superman fans around (He should have been the person rebooting him along with Morrison), it'll be interesting (and probably a little sad) reading his review tomorrow.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2013)

Waid is a traditionalist, so it wouldn't surprise me if this movie screws his pooch. By "fans" I meant young adults and teenagers who grew up watching the animated series and/or reading the current comics.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2013)

The Smallville fight scene is absolute FANTASTIC. The middle part of the movie after the destruction of Krypton annoyed me with how disjointed it all was, but when Zod finally shows up and threatens Earth, the movie kicks it back into high gear and never looks back.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2013)

ah man now i really wanna hear Mark Waids review


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 14, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Waid is a traditionalist, so it wouldn't surprise me if this movie screws his pooch. By "fans" I meant young adults and teenagers who grew up watching the animated series and/or reading the current comics.



Well, it bears mentioning at least. And a lot of Waid's vision is in this movie, though I'm not fully sure how he is going to react to this. I'm guessing not well, but I'm not sure if what he's talking about (And it's pretty obvious what it is) completely ruined things for him or if it was the entirety of the experience.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm gonna flick through Birthright quickly to compare...

EDIT:

They're kinda similar up until after the intro of Birthright.

Birthright takes a more traditional origin plot route, than the movie after that point though. 

But they don't seem too different.

I imagine Waid's problems are with just one particular scene.

I doubt he would be bothered with the changes to the sequence of the traditional lore.

The the un-subtle overtones were annoying though.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark Waid's review.




*Spoiler*: _his non-spoiler part_ 






> It’s not for me. It had some very nice moments, several I wish I’d written (and at least three I did, I’m proud to say–there was lots of BIRTHRIGHT in it), but I can’t imagine wanting to watch it again anytime soon. YMMV. It’s a good science-fiction movie, but it’s very cold. It’s not a very satisfying super-hero movie. That said, if your favorite part of SUPERMAN: THE MOVIE was Superman standing in the Fortress while Jor-El lectured him, you’re gonna love MAN OF STEEL.







*Spoiler*: _his spoiler part_ 






> At its emotional climax, at the moment of Superman’s ultimate “victory,” MAN OF STEEL broke my heart. I mean, absolutely snapped it clean in half.
> 
> I went in ready to forgive a lot. I knew we wouldn’t get much, if any, of the secret identity–“Clark Kent” as we know him, as a reporter in glasses, as in “disguised as…”, appears only in a cute nod, and I’ve said all my adult life that a Superman story without Clark Kent in it never really feels like a Superman story. But I was willing to give that a pass. And I suspected they’d front-loaded the story with so much Kryptonian backstory that it would end up being a science fiction movie, not a super-hero movie. But the music was good and the look of Kal-El , at least from the waist up, was good, and I had to suffer through four seasons of LOIS AND CLARK Superman with no spit-curl, so while I missed the ‘do, it was hardly a deal-breaker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2013)

Gonna see it Sunday.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2013)

From that review i gt the impression that Superman just dont give a shit


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

Then you obviously didn't read the review properly, or read what you wanted to hear.

Go watch the movie because that wasn't the case.

Waid means that he wasn't portrayed to care enough or his priorities were out of order.

Waid only had a problem with things in the third act for the most part.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2013)

Mark Waid's review made it seem as if Superman may as well have just shrugged at all the mayhem and destruction that was going on that probably killed millions of people in the city.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

And do you agree or not? Or are you just mindlessly repeating what he wrote?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Shit tier movie for the most part.  

The only worthwhile moment was the Superman vs Zod fight at the end.  That was all kinds of awesome.  

4.5/10


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 14, 2013)

Movie was absolutely amazing.


----------



## hehey (Jun 14, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> And do you agree or not? Or are you just mindlessly repeating what he wrote?


Il see the movie on Sunday, but if any f the stuff that Waid said happened actually happened (_which i don't see you denying by the way_), then id have no choice but to agree because facts are facts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Shit tier movie for the most part.
> 
> The only worthwhile moment was the Superman vs Zod fight at the end.  That was all kinds of awesome.
> 
> 4.5/10



Haha oh shit

I'm seeing this this weekend, tomorrow if possible.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't really want to deny or agree with what he has said because you should see for yourself rather than listening to others. Mark Waid shouldn't be someone you want to dictate if you watch it or not unless you feel about Superman like he does.

I LOVE Superman, but he obviously cares more about parts of Superman which I don't think are as important.

I believe Superman stories should explore the fact he is a man, son, hero, alien, and god. All five are needed for the best Superman stories. This film does touch on all five, but not equally. Waid has issues with the aspects that aren't touched on enough.

The film was good. I don't want to get into spoilers but Waid has a point, but his reaction is far more overblown than mine, or most others have been.

There are critics, Superman fans, and general audiences. Each will have their own problems with the film. Which category do you fall into?

Man of Steel was good.

But Man of Steel, much like The Dark Knight Trilogy, was Hollywood's interpretation of Superman, rather than a movie adaptation of the comic book version of Superman.

The film touches on many aspects of of Superman's mythos and character, but delivers them in a way general audiences would expect from a Hollywood blockbuster movie. It's sometimes not very subtle, and only touches the surface of certain parts of Superman we should have seen more of.

It does follow a certain formula reminiscent of other (more successful?) recent movie reboots or comic book movies. But it definitely sets up for this to grow into the DC cinematic Universe we have been waiting for.

General movie audiences may love it.

Critics may hate it.

Superman fans will endure it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think I have ever been so disappointed by a movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh good! So I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think if you didn't read early reviews you were going to come out of the film EXTREMELY disappointed. This film was NOT like the first three trailers portrayed it to be. It was more like the 4th and 5th.

This movie did not meet my original expectations at all, but once I realized that this was a purely action film that gets a step in the door to pave the way for Justice League and Man of Steel 2 I actually enjoyed it a bit.

The ending was what saved the film for me, I wish they would have had more dialogue. 

6.5/10


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

57% for MoS ? wut ?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got back from seeing Man of Steel. An Alternative title could have been.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Destroy New York City: The Movie


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2013)

Seeing it tomorrow, but came in to post this (dunno if it's been posted before)

Mark Waid's review of the movie


Mark Waid's wrote the comic portions of the movie is based on


----------



## Legend (Jun 14, 2013)

I loooved this movie


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _saw it tonight_ 



i kept getting snapped out of this movie because all the destroy new york metropolis fight scenes just reminded me of how flat they were compared to the avengers scenes of the same nature (which the movie seemed to be trying to compare itself against) and by the end the fights had run together so much that i was kinda just gazing off...like oh wow the evil henchwoman is back for like the third time now? didn't she get carried off the field dead last time. w/e. i stopped caring.

the character moments, when they came though, were very good. wish it'd been more like that. i really enjoyed both lois + martha kent as well, kinda stole the show for me. cavill does make a really great superman and clark kent, just wish he'd gotten to do more of it. won't see it again, probably, but i didn't feel like i wasted my time or money either. 

i'm also not a die hard dc or supes fan though (i've read red son, all star superman, kingdom come, a handful of others etc, but that's about it) so i wasn't going into this movie with any expectations or attachment to the character


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Jena said:


> I'm sorry.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 14, 2013)

I enjoyed it. 

Fights scenes were amazing and Henry fucking nailed it as Clark


That being said I didn't leave the theater with jizz in my pants and counting down the days till MoSII

BUT I do think they laid down a nice foundation to build from


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 14, 2013)

I somewhat agree with that review posted a while ago, but u can't really expect the movie portrayals of DC characters to be the absolute boy scouts that they are in their most common depictions.

I'm sure the collateral damage bothered anyone who knows anything about DC, but it would take away from the mindless action that makes a movie great for the general audience.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 14, 2013)

Im watching it for the action.


----------



## Bleachedberry (Jun 14, 2013)

I rarely ever stop by these forums, but I thought I'd just drop in real quick and give my two cents. 

I actually really liked this movie (if I had to give it an exact score, 8.5/10 sounds about right to me) despite it's obvious flaws. How I feel about this movie is kinda similar to how I feel about TDKR in that I recognize that it has a lot of flaws, but in the end the strong points outweigh the negatives in my opinion. Overall I'd say it did its job in establishing a groundwork for future movies, and I'm really excited to see were it goes from here.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2013)

What..what the heck happened here?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 14, 2013)

I couldn't tell if this was Superman or some new Michael Bay flick. All explosions, no substance. 

Not to mention Snyder basically pissed on a lot of the characters. Completely ruined Jonathan Kent, the very core of Superman's morality. "What should I have done, let them die." "Sure, fuck those kids."


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed this movie! I can start describing the noticeable flaws like the story being rushed in some parts while the (jawdropping) action scenes get more focus. This movie could've improved a lot from additional minutes spent developing Supes' relationships.

I think the main reason I liked it is because at it's core, Cavill and the script nailed the character. His problem to adapt, his dilemma to be accepted by mankind. I think Cavill did a great job, along with most of the supporting cast.

I do agree with Waid's review that seeing so many collateral damage in the movie and Supes not wanting to prevent it was downright weird. With that said, I had a blast watching them. I felt comic book fights come to life.


*Spoiler*: _Big climax_ 



I was truly shocked about Supes killing Zod. I think it was an amazing climax, but the movie barely deals with the aftermath of all this.I believe this moment will make Kal take his no killing stance from now on.




Overall, I had a lot of fun in the theater, though it was more popcornish than I expected. I'd give it an 8.5


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay, just saw it again in IMAX. Much better the second time. Really enjoyed it and there was applause.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed this film. The story was straightforward and didn't try to be an Arty film like Dark Knight Rises with it's overly complex story. The wooden acting really played in to the fact that you were supposed to be seeing Alien beings, it was good in differentiating the two parallels between the Humans and the Kryptons.

But what I really enjoyed was the Michael Bay style action. Explosions are always good, as are building blowing up. If you, like everyone else who loves films, has been waiting for Call of Duty the film then this is it. Just absolutely fantastic. Simple plot so you don't get confused or have to think too hard, amazing action sequences where the action is so good you don't even know what's going on. Amazing film. With Fast and the Furious 5, this is probably the best action film of the decade.

A


----------



## synthax (Jun 14, 2013)

A

Enjoyed it a lot,haters can stick to Superman Returns with  Luthor's real estate plot and Superman lifting a giant rock into space.Don't know what the fuck people are talking about no substance,get it straight Synder is style over substance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

^We already have Rukia bro, we don't need another troll.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 14, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> What..what the heck happened here?



As far as I can tell, the problem seems to stem from the fact that it's nothing at all like people expected. It sounds like it's actually an Snyder action movie through and through, which is actually kinda what I want.

I was worried it'd be too much like The Dark Knight Returns where Superman would only be in it for about half an hour or something while the rest of the film focuses on his existential crisis, but it sounds like most of the film is spent with Superman punching things and occasionally looking at things so hard they explode.

Which is _awesome_.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> ^We already have Rukia bro, we don't need another troll.




Well, if you guys want nonstop action, you'll love it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2013)

*Film currently holds a 59% on rottentomatoes. In layman terms: It's an "F"*

To me that translates to "not worth my time or money".

I thought Nolan being on board would save it. 


Check out "This is the end" instead, its much more fun and interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Film currently holds a 59% on rottentomatoes. In layman terms: It's an "F"*
> 
> To me that translates to "not worth my time or money".
> 
> I thought Nolan being on board would save it.



Its not an "F". Most of the "bad" reviews are 3/5. There are ones who really like it and others who just dislike the focus on action. Audience reaction is 82%.

And Nolan made it clear ages ago that his involvement stopped as the story planning stage, and choosing the director. So if its good, its a Nolan film; and if its bad, its a Snyder film, is that it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 14, 2013)

MoS is the best dbz adaptation I have ever seen.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

At least in Dragon Ball Z the heroes had the sense to lead the villains away from the heavily populated cities and go blow up a canyon or something instead.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

typhoon72 said:


> MoS is the best dbz adaptation I have ever seen.



It's lacking a Kamehameha so it's automatically the worst DBZ adaptation.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> At least in Dragon Ball Z the heroes had the sense to lead the villains away from the heavily populated cities and go blow up a canyon or something instead.



In DBZ the villains had usually killed thousands of people before the fighting started or were the ones calling the heroes out. 

Didn't the Buu saga see Majin Buu kill nearly everyone on Earth?


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2013)

@Masamune

At least Nolan knows how to direct shit.

Also 59% is an "F"

Just go look.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 14, 2013)

This review of the movie will probably persuade movie-goers to think otherwise by the reviews the film is getting currently. Like any comic-book fan or average movie-goer I was well-anticipating another great film with Nolan loosely tied with the production and influence of the story - as well  as David Goyer who was also responsible with how the direction of what the superhero genre can be more presentable in a modern-day more tangible concept. However with each review being written and contributing to the dwindling score on *rottentomatoes *and other movie sites I was reluctant and not inclined to spend a penny on the film. I am a strict movie-goer always carefully going through the tedious trouble of reading reviews, familiarizing myself with knowing who is behind the scenes of executing the filmography of the entire process. If the film holds no higher or maintains the score of hitting satisfactory I pass it up. 'Man of steel' however holds the exception.

Now on to my main point. To simplify with what everything I'm about to say. Give it the benefit the doubt. For most conventional movie-goers who are like me who tend to put an enormous weight on the general outcome of whether it's worth your money or not - 'Man of steel' definitely is. And I do not substantiate this with shallow reasons for the viewing pleasure. I honestly believe the characters show in-depth, tangible, and fleshly significance throughout the development of the film. You are more inclined to care about who Clark Kent / Superman actually is. Now why are critics less inclined to digest any of the things they view on screen? I will take this further and question why does Iron man 3 (a film with so many imperfections / flaws in itself ) have a higher score? Iron man does the same repetition as it does in any other  action-pack film concentrated with consecutive amount of action. It doesn't add up. Critics are less inclined to find this movie agreeing because they already have a preconceived notion of what makes it actually good. Sure there's very few spaces of intervention and breathers but it's worth your time. 


And I don't find it surprising that general audience who hold a review of 80% and higher on most movie review sites find this film good. I'm not joking it is good even in the story area department. No joke, no lie. I feel bad for Henry who did a great job fulfilling his role. The action sequences aren't there only to entertain and engage the viewers but it has a political and ideological significance and a lot hangs in the balance. It gives a solid reinforcement of why there is so much going on among the action sequences. Superman in this film is more grounded and someone you can personally identify yourself with in emotional and psychological levels - in regards of insecurities in finding our identity in this world. The story even takes it further by addressing issues of finding identity in what society labels us to become or intends us or expects us to be - which is flawed and uncanny in it's own sense. It's not a film that take lightly or roughly touches on the surface of these ideas. And yes, I'm not going to lie I enjoy this than any marvel film that has been released recently, event though they have been good in their own right. It's thought-provoking and leaves you on the edge of your seat wondering.

Yes, it may not be everyone's cup of tea. But well executed in my opinion. And give it a try. They're various aspects of this film to enjoy apart from what I have mentioned.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> In DBZ the villains had usually killed thousands of people before the fighting started or were the ones calling the heroes out.
> 
> Didn't the Buu saga see Majin Buu kill nearly everyone on Earth?


That's not the point. The point is that once the heroes did finally arrive, they made sure not to rough house in regions full of civilians that could be harmed in the crossfire.

You know. Unlike Superman. Who casually threw people through populated buildings and didn't care.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> At least in Dragon Ball Z the heroes had the sense to lead the villains away from the heavily populated cities and go blow up a canyon or something instead.



Pretty much.

Zod was Lord Slug with the teraformer and everything.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *That's not the point. The point is that once the heroes did finally arrive, they made sure not to rough house in regions full of civilians that could be harmed in the crossfire.*
> 
> You know. Unlike Superman. Who casually threw people through populated buildings and didn't care.



That's because the civilians were very often dead.

Its even in the name- Dragonballs, ie. the magic wishing balls the heroes use to bring all the people the bad guys have killed back to life. 

In DBZ, its was usually the villains who started the fights in unpopulated areas. And that's because they had either  just depopulated the area themselves, or they found or called the heroes out to some empty space. The sole exception that comes to mind is Goku fighting Majin Vegeta, and Vegeta was actually going to start murdering people randomly if Goku didn't fight him, and leaving was Goku's price. Freeza, Cell and Buu weren't so forthcoming- they had already slaughtered a whole bunch of people already.

Superman and most comic book superheroes fight in heavily populated areas all the time. And yes he throws or punches people through buildings all the time. Its just nobody complained about it till now. Maybe its just the realist approach that is bringing this home.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

There was also the time where Gero attempted to destroy that island city and the Z-Fighters led him and #19 away. Two instances is enough to establish that the heroes wouldn't put civilians in the way if it can be helped.

And I don't know about the comics or anything, but Superman never even _tried_ to take the battle elsewhere. He's just as much to blame for the body count as Zod. No, it had to be in the city for the sake of that good ol' blockbuster city-busting carnage.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

But Stunna you also has to remember, in DC comics the hero just goes in for the kill because usually the badguy truly just wants to kill, and aren't going to waste 5 minutes going to an isolated place to fight.  

While in Dragon Ball Z, the villains just wanted to fight so they killed a bunch of random villagers to drag the Z fighters out. (Cell and the Androids.) Frieza literally loved killing people, and Buu didn't really care until Babidi came, and then when he went Super Buu he killed everyone because he wanted to fight the strongest in the universe. 

In comics the bad guy isn't going to say, alright I'll go here and we can fight.  DBZ is just special.

Truth be told though when superman fights his punch usually knocks away the criminal from the general population, and always finds a way to keep the citizens safe.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

When the action first started, and Superman had to take on Faora and friends--I get that. There's too many threats and variables to try and lead the Kryptonians away.

But when it was one on one--Superman vs. Zod--he could have easily led him away. At that point all Zod wanted was Kal.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> There was also the time where Gero attempted to destroy that island city and the Z-Fighters led him and #19 away. Two instances is enough to establish that the heroes wouldn't put civilians in the way if it can be helped.
> 
> And I don't know about the comics or anything, but Superman never even _tried_ to take the battle elsewhere. He's just as much to blame for the body count as Zod. No, it had to be in the city for the sake of that good ol' blockbuster city-busting carnage.



As I understand it Goku suggested moving the battle only after Gero had already killed a whole bunch of people and beat the crap out of other Z fighters. And when Goku suggests it Gero responds by killing half the city. _Then_ they move. And Goku probably expected to win easily since he had the Super Saiyan option. So its not as simple as you make it sounds. Sometimes trying to move the battle only gets more people killed.

Superman, I'd guess, isn't so much stronger than Zod that he _can_ move the battle away. He probably just wanted to stop the bastard as quickly as possible and Zod wouldn't be easily lured away. Its not so easy to force someone who is roughly as dangerous as you to go somewhere they don't want to go, and if Zod noticed that Supes was preoccupied with that then he would have taken advantage or started targeting innocent people on purpose just to keep Superman distracted (like in _Superman 2)_.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2013)

Is why people are complaining about. Wow supes fights people in populated areas evey time now all of a sudden people are complaining about? If that's some of the criticisms then imma enjoy this film.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

No, just one of my nitpicks.

But seriously. There was so much in this movie--are they going to be continent busting in the sequel?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Is why people are complaining about. Wow supes fights people in populated areas evey time now all of a sudden people are complaining about? If that's some of the criticisms then imma enjoy this film.



Looking at that sig of yours reminds me that we've known about Zod and Supes fighting in a city from the trailers for ages.

It just sounds like the movie is more realist and down to earth, and so you get to see just how destructive a Superman battle actually would be. It looks a lot nicer in the comics and cartoons.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No, just one of my nitpicks.
> 
> But seriously. There was so much in this movie--are they going to be continent busting in the sequel?



Hopefully for the sequels they will see sense and hire me to write the story.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Is why people are complaining about. Wow supes fights people in populated areas evey time now all of a sudden people are complaining about? If that's some of the criticisms then imma enjoy this film.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zFsxSH8fUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was gonna post that myself.

Not shown- the old lady Darkseid squished on impact.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 14, 2013)

I already know the 3d is post converted and usually it's bad but sometimes good(I don't need anyone telling me this).  My thing is that in Iron man 3 it really didnt do much thats why I'm glad I didnt pay for my ticket when I went. Star Trek Into Darkness on the other hand the post converted 3d was good IMO. Both movies were post converted yet the 3d in both were very different so this is my question for this movie. How good is the post converted 3d?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

typhoon72 said:


> MoS is the best dbz adaptation I have ever seen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

damn ^ (use bro), that was great


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No, just one of my nitpicks.
> 
> But seriously. There was so much in this movie--are they going to be continent busting in the sequel?




lol Supes continent busting 

People are gonna be screaming "Hulk rip off! Hulk rip off!" 



Snyder shoulda taken pointers from "The Avengers" flick with balancing action content, scripting out the battles and making good with dialogue and so on.


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2013)

I forgot to mention this in my rambly 3 am thoughts, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 




What was up with Pa in this movie? I appreciate that they tried to do something different, but Ma and Pa are his centers of morality and Pa basically told him not to help people because it would be bad for Supes. I understand the reasoning, but just...what?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded that if it'd actually influenced Clark's views at all.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

as i recall, he said "maybe", then seemed to regret saying it, and the general impression i derived was that he was torn between letting clark take on the huge moral responsibility of his powers and wanting him to be normal

in later flashbacks, he'd come around to the view that no matter what clark chose, his immense personal power was going to change things the world over, and he may as well accept that responsibility


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But he still has Supes watch him die because he doesn't want people to see him bust out his superpowers. That sent a pretty clear message.

I will say that I really liked the scene where he shows Supes the ship, I thought that was pretty well done.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i interpreted that as him feeling it wasn't time, yet

besides, there's a difference. if he'd stopped clark from saving _someone else_, then that would unequivocally mean what you're saying. but his life is his own to dispose.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Gravity trailer was fucking creepy

The theater was booming loud, like it made me jump couple times.

The movie itself, I liked and enjoyed it a lot


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope Snyder and Goyer don't come back for the sequel. It's time for someone else to write these movies beside Goyer and I don't really like how Snyder adapted the screenplay either. Worse combination.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Man of Steel Criticisms_ 



I typically don't trust myself at 3 in the morning.  So let's start right there.  I asked myself after the film whether or not I would be willing to see it again.  Blockbusters that I like typically receive multiple viewings.  And I don't want to see Man of Steel again.  The length might be partially to blame for that decision.

Amy Adams.  I thought she was great.  But her character was so poorly written.  She was involved in everything!  She's using alien technology.  Zod and his team inexplicably bring her on board.  Superman rescues her from death twenty or so times.  And she pops up when things are looking dire to reveal that she knows how to stop Zod.  It was fucking ridiculous how desperate Goyer and the suits were to include her in things she had no business being near.

The fragmented memory/flashback scenes were terrible.  Jena is absolutely right.  I was really puzzled initially.  We saw Kal's ship in space.  And the very next scene had a fully grown Kal at sea.  I think this was a major miscalculation by Warner Bros.  We should have stayed with the infant and watched him grow up.  Jonathon Kent dies in another flashback.  But pops up in a later flashback.  It was just really weird that they elected to go this route for their storytelling.

Zod.  Zod was lousy.  I don't blame Shannon.  I think he played the character the way he was coached to play the character.  I just think it made him exceptionally dull.  Anytime I go see a comic book film I wonder how the villain will rate compared to other villains I have seen.  I feel like such a fool for thinking Zod would be one of the all-time greats.  He really wasn't.  And I found myself laughing a little every time he made a pouty face; and he makes a ton of them.  His voice was bad too.  Not menacing at all.  It sounded like a parody voice or like someone was trying to emulate Adam Sandler.  

The climax was boring.  That fight between Superman and Zod was a snoozefest.  I could barely tell what was going on.  And it was dumb how Perry and the other members of the Daily Planet were shown struggling.  No one gives a fuck about any of those characters yet!

Lois knows his identity already?!  They are kissing already?

The most damning criticism can be easily summed up though.  Is it better than Superman Returns?  My answer is that I don't know.  Would need to watch Returns again to make a decision.  

So am I disappointed?  Sure.  But when you get to be my age... you get used to dealing with disappointment.  But the PS4 is coming out in a few months.  So I have something new to be excited about.



*Spoiler*: _What I liked_ 



The soundtrack.  Zimmer did a great job.

Faora came off really well I thought.  And she got to participate in the most exciting action scenes in the film.

Faora and giant Kryptonian fight Kal-El in small town.  That bit was really cool.  Much more entertaining than the finale.

The prologue was good.  I kind of wish it had lasted longer to tell you the truth.

Costner's death was well done.  His son had the power to save him.  But he stuck to the words he gave Clark after the bus accident; he waived Clark off and perished in the tornado.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Rukia said:
			
		

> The most damning criticism can be easily summed up though. Is it better than Superman Returns? My answer is that I don't know. Would need to watch Returns again to make a decision.



Ouch, that's just brutal.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Saw it. Loved it. Want to see it again.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2013)

Ouchies

Man Of Steel is drain piping yo. 58% on rottentomatoes now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Ouch, that's just brutal.



I fully expect Rukia to come back and say "Okay, I may have been a little fast on the draw with that comment" after rewatching _Superman Returns_.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was really loud in the theater I was in. The building crashes could have been toned down, the military should have stayed out of most of the fight, Lois meeting Clark in the fortress of solitude ship was...why? Oh and the battle with that snake like substance when it was gravitating earth, that didn't need to be there




I loved the beginning, jor el is a bad ass, I liked Henry as superman, you can see a bit of reeve he emulates, I liked how they gave more reason behind zod, I liked faora, I liked the bane es que zod minion, I liked the action, the soundtrack, some flashbacks could have been cut though.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I fully expect Rukia to come back and say "Okay, I may have been a little fast on the draw with that comment" after rewatching _Superman Returns_.



I fully agree on this 

I understand most of Rukia's criticisms, but I found the flashback format to be really interesting. It was different thant the predictable "let's wait an hour for the hero to do heroic things" from origin movies.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

I saw it with my freaking grandmother and I was worried half the time if she wasn't gonna like it. Turns out she loved it just as much as I did.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm gonna give this movie a backhanded compliment. 

This was better than Superman Returns.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

They should call the sequel man of tomorrow


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> They should call the sequel man of tomorrow



I just wanna say, and I don't know if I posted this or not already at some point, but I totally thought this first.

The 2nd one should be called Man of Tomorrow, and maybe just call the 3rd one Superman

And again, they should let me write the story. I swear I'd nail it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2013)

The major flaw in the movie towards the climax from my perspective is that Superman is that the final battle with Zod doesn't seem to tell a story. It's a great action sequence and probably the best Superhero fight ever in terms of effects. Where it falls flat is that the fight itself doesn't really tell a story.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

already thinking of names of sequels?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

We were thinking of names of sequels months before this movie came out.

And villains and stories for those sequels even before that.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

should have known


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 14, 2013)

How in the world did the final fight not tell a story? Zods motivations were Crystal clear and the way it ended was perfect.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah zod clearly has a good reason here more than he did in the reeve movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2013)

So, I hear the destruction in this movie would make Michael Bay blush.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2013)

A lot of butthurt Nolanites and Marvel Fanboys be writing reviews on RT.


They just mad Supes would have solo Loki and his army in 5 secs.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

blaming marvel for poor rating score, so predictable DD.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

I think they're gonna go with luthor next. I truly hate the idea and all but they can't do brainiac since zod just stole the alien invasion shtick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> blaming marvel for poor rating score, so predictable DD.



You act like Marvel ratings are any better .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't want a luthor centric superman movie, I seriously really don't, I know he is to supes as joker is to bats but another lex movie just sounds tiring and a waste of time and money that would really hurt this potential series


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2013)

I liked the movie. Visual effects and action sequences were breath taking. Definitely a whole new ballpark. 
I loved Russel Crowe as Jor-El. Kevin Costner was also pretty good. It was good to see these 2 actors had enough screen time to show what they got. 
I haven't been enjoying Russel Crowe's late work much, but he did impress me in this I must tell.

Luis Lane was kind of weak. 

I wish Zodd was more of a terrorizing character. He seemed a bit too passive. 
The blue eyed ninja chick was awesome. 

The movie lacked terror and tragedy. Needed more detailed on screen innocent deaths and blood. 

But still, pretty good movie. And it set a good standart for the new superman.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2013)

@Ghost_Of_Gashir

Considering how by rating it ain't amount to shit that doesn't really mean much.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I don't want a luthor centric superman movie, I seriously really don't, I know he is to supes as joker is to bats but another lex movie just sounds tiring and a waste of time and money that would really hurt this potential series



Only if they handle it poorly.

Fact is, Lex Luthor has yet to be portrayed faithfully live-action. He's not the remorseless clown played by Hackman or Spacey, nor is he the angsty jerk Rosenbaum did. He is a cold, ruthless, driven sociopath with vast resources and dire plans for the future of the world. 

He's also a good way to introduce a bunch of other Superman villains. He makes a good foil for Brainiac and a good employer / maker for Metallo, Parasite and all the other superpowered thugs Clark ends up against. Plus he's somewhat like Magneto in that he is almost a part of the supporting cast in his own right, albeit because it is impossible to put him behind bars, so he can be a recurring character while other bad guys take the main villain role.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You act like Marvel ratings are any better .


how?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2013)

I get the feeling Lex in this universe will be loved by the public and is gonna be considered a hero who has saved metropolis and lead them in the future. The type of person people want to be President. His name is plastered all over the city already.

So him as an antagonist (not villain?) will be great.

Lex should appear to love Superman too, only to double cross him secretly maybe.

Or Lex and Supes should team up against [insert alien villain here], only to have Lex betray Supes at the military's command.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

nah bro fuck lex, he's had his time in the sun already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, you shouldn't do movies with iconic villains that people identify the character with. That shit is too mainstream.

/hipsterlogic


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

There's a time when you should stop using characters that keep failing.
/justplainlogic


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Then I guess people should stop using villains in general?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2013)

The movie was good, had potential to be considerably better than it was but the execution in some parts got in the way of that, I'll probably touch on that later

Still, it was a good take on the character

And gotta say, the tornado scene that led to Jonathan’s death was very poignant

Both Russel Crow and Costner played their part well as Kal’s fathers

His fight against Faora and Tor-An in Smallville was just fucking amazing, my favorite battle sequence in the movie

And on an unrelated note, I came when I saw the trailer of Pacific Rim in the theater

That's another one I can't wait to see


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

is that somekind so kind of joke stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

I was mocking your statement.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

why?                    .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

You say that they should stop using Lex Luthor because he keeps failing, but _every_ villain fails, so we might as well have a film with no opposition.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2013)

Naruto trying to protect his precious Avengers


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)

To be fair Lex has been overused a lot in most media as the villain in a tv show or movie. Zod also allows for more fights and over the top action than Lex, who usually just brings in kryptonite to weaken him.

Darkseid as a movie villain would be cool.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

naah I didn't mean it like that, I meant that he's just not working on the big screen so why keep bothering, especially if you look at the hot mess the previous superman film which featured him as the main villain was.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2013)

Superman was awesome. Fuck the fuckers who didn't like this. This was way better than IronMan3, or Avengers.


Fuck it. Luther would be amazing if done right.


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You say that they should stop using Lex Luthor because he keeps failing, but _every_ villain fails, so we might as well have a film with no opposition.



Well...there is _one_ superhero movie where the villain wins.



Not like I have a weird obsession with this movie, or anything...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2013)

The villain won in Watchmen too.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2013)

I had free tickets to see an early showing of this, but couldn't go due to the massive storms in my area Thursday. Sucks. Oh well, I'll probably take my dad to see it for Father's Day.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> To be fair Lex has been overused a lot in most media as the villain in a tv show or movie. Zod also allows for more fights and over the top action than Lex, who usually just brings in kryptonite to weaken him.
> 
> Darkseid as a movie villain would be cool.



I'd say Lex would work better as a behind-the-scenes master manipulator than a front and center, kryptonite-in-hand villain. I'd have him be responsible for creating Metallo and Parasite(to be fair, he already was involved with both of their origins pre-Flashpoint per _Superman: Secret Origin_) in the sequel and set them against Supes.

Darkseid is one I'd save for a Justice League movie if it ever gets made.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2013)

This film sets up Luthor so well. Wow


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Null (Jun 14, 2013)

what would you guys give the movie /10?

It's a solid 7.5-8/10 for me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

4/10**


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2013)

My jimmies are being rustled right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2013)

Good movie though I think it's one of those movies I need to watch again to properly judge it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2013)

Stringer said:


> My jimmies are being rustled right now


There is no need to be upset.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol maybe you should quit superhero films Stunna, you hate like 90% of them.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> There is no need to be upset.


Depends really

Give me concise reasons why you think the film warrants such a low score


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Read my review and/or partake in the debate currently going on in the rate thread. :33


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Null Void said:


> what would you guys give the movie /10?
> 
> It's a solid 7.5-8/10 for me



Same.

There's a couple of scenes that could have just been deleted scenes like Lois in the fortress and superman vs weird snake thing that came out of the terra former.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2013)

Eh, that sounds like an elaborated ruse to get more views on your blog

I'll check it out later


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

**


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Was the movie booming loud for anyone else? Like making you jump a bit kind of loud?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 4/10**



Pretty reasonable rating, I gave it a 4.5/10. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Was the movie booming loud for anyone else? Like making you jump a bit kind of loud?



Can't say that it was from what I remember, perhaps it was just your theater?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 15, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> To be fair Lex has been overused a lot in most media as the villain in a tv show or movie. Zod also allows for more fights and over the top action than Lex, who usually just brings in kryptonite to weaken him.
> 
> Darkseid as a movie villain would be cool.



One of Superman's downsides is that he has ones of the dullest Rogue's galleries there are. The Big Four are Lex, Zod, Brainiac and Doomsday.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 15, 2013)

Going to be watching this tomorrow in an Imax screen. Unfortunately it's gonna have to be in 3D since 2D Imax wasn't available.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 15, 2013)

i'd give it a 5/10 

solid enjoyable popcorn flick, but nothing memorable.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah it probably was just my theater. I'm gonna go see it again with my pop for Father's Day.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jun 15, 2013)

Good action, memorable scenes, good cast,  nice Krypton world building, but once you really start thinking about the film you realize just how flawed it really is. More so than a superhero movie should be. The direction and pacing was on the border of bad/dog shit and the action at one point would become over the top and repetitive. I loved the final fight between Zod and Superman though. There should have been more dialogue in this film because the movie worked really well at those points, for example I liked Zod's speech.

The ending also saved the film for me.

6.8/10


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw it. Ten times better than Returns, but not as great as Superman 1 or 2 in terms of being an uplifting Superman movie. 

God, I can't stop listening to the theme.  Dat Zimmer.

Solid 8/10


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 15, 2013)

4/10

My God this movie was...awful!
I gave it 4/10 because the music and the fight scenes were amazing, but the script was so bad that I had a feeling that Michael Bay had written it. The first half of the movie, after Krypton, is just one big pile of mess trying to justifi itself.
I am extremely dissapointed.

It was a good Superman movie, though. Enjoyable if you wish to pass time, but nothing memorable. I will give credit to the movie because to me, it made a good Superman, which is not an easy task considering that you are trying to make a movie in which the main character is an overpowered monster that can move planets around and patch holes in reality with his static electricity xD So, the movie did show me a decent Superman and I was happy with him, but the script was so bad that it ruined everything else.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 15, 2013)

lots of mixed experiences posters had, wish I wasn't a broke ass hobo and I'd go see it too


----------



## kluang (Jun 15, 2013)

9/10

easily. This makes people wants Superman once more. Amazing movie


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 15, 2013)

Null Void said:


> what would you guys give the movie /10?
> 
> It's a solid 7.5-8/10 for me



7.8 seems accurate.

Could have been alot better, but still It fullfilled my expectations.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 15, 2013)

Actually I was quite satisfied with it. If they choose not to make a sequel then it wouldn't bother me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

Man of Steel - 7.0/10 - The action sequences are perfect, but other than that, it's pretty meh.

So far this year, Ironman 3 still remains supreme in terms of comicbook/superhero movies.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 15, 2013)

10/10 

I was bouncing in my seat like a little girl during the action sequences. 

Serious face superman was awesome. I loved the serious tone and the ending made me cry a lil.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2013)

6/10. Extremely disappointing. As others have mentioned; the action was near perfect but everything else.....awful. The storytelling was very muddled which hardly allowed for the story to actually develop. The character development was pathetic; as opposed to seeing a Kal-El grown into what is known as Superman; we see Kal-El forced into the role. Superman himself could hardly hold a conversation in the movie; he was monotone and uninteresting. He didn't develop any memorable or lasting relationship with the human population and his introduction WAS HORRIBLE. Zodd is hands down one of the worst superhero villains ive seen. Generic with bad acting and script. His backstory was interesting but it was never developed or elaborated in the movie because there was too much random shit happening at once. And oh yeah; the soundtrack was garbage too. Once climatic soundtrack throughout the whole fucking movie; no joke.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

Why are critics so butthurt about there being a serious superman movie?

I mean seriously this is rated lower than Returns on RT? WHY?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Why are critics so butthurt about there being a serious superman movie?
> 
> I mean seriously this is rated lower than Returns on RT? WHY?



That's not accurate to their feelings, and Rotten Tomatoes isn't necessarily an accurate measure of how good a movie is. It's a percentage of how many critics really enjoyed a movie versus how much didn't. That's about it.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 15, 2013)

Just saw it and I give it a 7.5/10. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoyable movie BUT the ending kinda pros and cons for comic fans.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The killing surprised me, I saw the spoiler before but still..........Wow it's really dark Superman.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 4/10**





Dream said:


> Pretty reasonable rating, I gave it a 4.5/10.





Anony34215 said:


> i'd give it a 5/10
> 
> solid enjoyable popcorn flick, but nothing memorable.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Shouldn't you be playing Naruto Ninja Storm Versus XIII?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

one day with my own two hands, i will make a world without plebs

by wringing all their necks


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2013)

Having perhaps the best action in any superhero movie just doesn't warrant a higher rating when everything else is mediocre or shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree. I stand by my criticisms of the final action pieces.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2013)

Also having the best action in a superhero movie is like saying the freshest smelling shit. This genre for what it should be has not be jammed full of amazing action sequences when compared across film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuckers rate IM3 high and it shitted on the comic franchise completely as jammed pop culture shit into a shitty script and now people are bitching because a movie that does the action scenes far better. Marvel butthurt is amazing


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2013)

The amount of rotten reviews for the Man Of Steel flick is stacking up 

Rolling on the floor at Man Of Steel's theater debut.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

Bender said:


> The amount of rotten reviews for the Man Of Steel flick is stacking up
> 
> Rolling on the floor at Man Of Steel's theater debut.



Eh, I don't think Warner Brothers really cares the rating that Rotten Tomatoes gives it, considering it's on-track to be the largest June open of all time. Paramount, however, probably wishes the rating corresponded with cash.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Fuckers rate IM3 high and it shitted on the comic franchise completely as jammed pop culture shit into a shitty script and now people are bitching because a movie that does the action scenes far better. Marvel butthurt is amazing



What does the critics of RT have to do with Marvel? marvel aren't paying these guys to write bad reviews. Hell what would having RT on their payroll even accomplish.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Now, I don't think either of them are good, and I put little value in RT scores, but I've no clue how Iron Man 3 or 2 are higher than Man of Steel.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> What does the critics of RT have to do with Marvel? marvel aren't paying these guys to write bad reviews. Hell what would having RT on their payroll even accomplish.



I believe that he is implying that people are giving bad ratings for _Man of Steel _ partly because they are Marvel fans that dislike DC.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> What does the critics of RT have to do with Marvel? marvel aren't paying these guys to write bad reviews. Hell what would having RT on their payroll even accomplish.



Exactly! There's no "conspiracy" here. _Man of Steel_ gets mixed ratings. That's all there is to it. If you like something, like it. If you hate something, hate it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Now, I don't think either of them are good, and I put little value in RT scores, but I've no clue how Iron Man 3 or 2 are higher than Man of Steel.



Probably from those two movies being a little lighter and aspiring to be a lot less than what _Man of Steel_ is. At the very least, _Iron Man 3_ can be a fun movie as long as you aren't expecting what the trailers promised you. It's not a great _Iron Man_ flick, but it is definitely a funny action-comedy that you can forget about after you've watched it.



Dream said:


> I believe that he is implying that people are giving bad ratings for _Man of Steel _ partly because they are Marvel fans that dislike DC.



Which doesn't make sense since those ratings aren't put together by fans. As it stands, it has an 82% approval rating among its audience, which is a single percentage point behind _Iron man 3_. That could also drop off quick and hard, but I don't think many people really care about the whole Marvel vs. DC debate when it comes down to it besides a very small amount of fans.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2013)

@Stunna

Iron Man 3 is just that good in balancing with epic action, humor and providing a fun experience with viewers.

Also it knows what to factor in the 3rd movie what with what's happened in Tony's life.

@ Guy Gardner

"This is the end" is being more killer rating and review-wise IMO. Also peoples saying hella good things bouts it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 15, 2013)

Fi;m was brilliant. Best comic book movie fighting ever.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 15, 2013)

Every time I see _This Is The End_ written down, I immediately hear "This... is The End." from MGS3 in my head. Anyway;



masamune1 said:


> I just wanna say, and I don't know if I posted this or not already at some point, but I totally thought this first.
> 
> *The 2nd one should be called Man of Tomorrow*, and maybe just call the 3rd one Superman
> 
> And again, they should let me write the story. I swear I'd nail it.



I agree with the bolded.

And so how would you write these films?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I think the shocking climax of this film could drive the plot for the second one:


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's obvious from Supes' reaction that it truly hurt him to kill Zod and doom his race. I could definately see this as the reason for him to never take another life again. 

Meanwhile, I can see a villain like Lex Luthor using this to rally people against the Man of Steel. He could argue that he caused too much destruction in the Metropolis battle and has no limit as for killing. I would pair Luthor with another villain he could manioulate and give Supes a fight, like Metallo if you ask me.

Superman would face personal stakes at proving he's a true hero. To be the Superman we know that says "There's always a way".


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Fuckers rate IM3 high and it shitted on the comic franchise completely as jammed pop culture shit into a shitty script and now people are bitching because a movie that does the action scenes far better. Marvel butthurt is amazing



Can you at least attempt to have some coherency in your sentences? IM3 was primarily received better due to RDJ's performance. While I loved the new dark atmosphere in Man of Steel; it could have been delivered much better. Superman was horrible; he could barely string sentences together and his thinking was never elaborated on. He was portrayed like a machine. It would have been great if they further delved on the concepts of good/evil and the stance that Superman takes in contrast to these. The storytelling was also extremely muddled; it never let the fucking story develop. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and oh yeah the scene where his dad died in the tornado.....lol what the fuck? Am I the only one that thought; "thats the best they got?"




I felt like everything was forced and rushed. The action sequences were the best ive ever seen and Man of Steel absolutely slaps IM3 in that department but in everything else including storytelling, character development, acting, etc; I give it to IM3.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I think a sequel could be greatly improved now that we got the origin story everyone knows about out of the bag.

I'd choose to take a path similar to the dark knight saga. The first movie featured the entire city in great danger while the second one's climax focused on the personal battle for Harvey Dent. Maybe Supes could try to make Luthor use his genius for good instead of selfish reasons?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Stunna
> 
> Iron Man 3 is just that good in balancing with epic action, humor and providing a fun experience with viewers.



No, no it wasn't. I've seen it three times (though the last time was for free), and you're fucking kidding yourself if you say that. 



> @ Guy Gardner
> 
> "This is the end" is being more killer rating and review-wise IMO. Also peoples saying hella good things bouts it.



Uh, check the last "Last Movie You Watched" thread. I put my (brief) opinion on the flick there.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sorry. But I have a hard time believing for one second that Shane Black and Drew Pearce are capable of penning a superhero film that is worse than script mercenary David Goyer.

I'll obviously have to reserve full judgment until I see both films--especially with me being a pretty big fan of the Extremis storyline--but that is just how awful Goyer is.

Shane Black, to his credit, was one of the best action screenwriters of the 1980s. 

David Goyer hasn't done shit. All the successful films he's been a part of have been a result of a director overcoming his weak screenplays--or heavy revisions by directors that are also great screenwriters.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope the DVD is out before Christmas.

I wonder if there are many important deleted scenes?

I would like to edit and and watch some scenes in a different order though.

And I would do away with the church scene.

I really want to see a Wonder Woman and Aquaman movie now. I can kinda picture them set in this world.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)

Eh, if you think that highly of Shane Black I would check out IM3 while it's still in theatres. At the very least, you might like it. However...



TetraVaal said:


> --especially with me being a pretty big fan of the Extremis storyline--



If you like the original Extremis storyline a lot, prepare to be really disappointed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2013)

For those who think David Goyer is a great screenwriter, I just have this to say to you: "Kickboxer 2".

Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _About the ending_ 



What's the general consensus with Supes killing Zod? And by breaking his neck of all things?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I hope the DVD is out before Christmas.
> 
> I wonder if there are many important deleted scenes?
> 
> ...



You mean the only funny scene in the movie?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Im going to see this movie next week hopefully but i wanted to ask.

Are the bad reviews typical critic haters, or is there seem real reasons even if overblown as to people not giving it a high rating on some web sites.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

it doesn't deserve a high rating

it does deserve a 10 on the fun-o-meter though


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

Cheeky said:


> *Spoiler*: _About the ending_
> 
> 
> 
> What's the general consensus with Supes killing Zod? And by breaking his neck of all things?



i think it was a ballsy move

it surprised the hell out of me


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Wish we could have seen more of how it affected Clark. But seeing as how he didn't mind killing hundreds of Metropolites, I don't think he was haunted too much.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

heh

i did wince every time i saw another set of skyscrapers falling or swathes of destruction being torn downtown, because i was mentally calculating how many people must've lived there

what can you do


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw the movie I liked it much better then the last one. Good start for the franchise the ending a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



superman does not kill


 but it was still a good movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2013)

It was just very flawed. The character ark was admirable, but clumsy as he goes from 'troubled' to 'heroic' in just a scene. The attempts to emulate Christopher Nolan just looks odd with that fruity Superman costume. Superman is too campy for that.

Too much redundancy (the flashbacks practically recycle themselves), too many characters who weren't necessary and too many attempts to be deep causes the narrative to collapse under its own weight.

There are legit reasons to dislike it, but the finale is pretty exciting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't like the ending. It came out of nowhere. They could have used that as an actual plot focus in a sequel or maybe in Justice League.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

The city was already mostly killed off or evacuated so I don't think people that he tried to keep Zod from killing that he didn't even see die would affect him more than being forced to kill the other last kryptonian with his bare hands

also lol Cinema Snob HATED this movie


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

So I didn't see the Wayne logo on the satelites. So beside Lex reference I didn't see any other references to other DC characters.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

What rating would you guys give this movie?

Personally I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10

Compared to other Superhero films in my opinion 

*I thought it was better than: *
-Hulk (2003) 
-The Incredible Hulk (2008) 
-Iron Man 2 
-Spider-Man 3 
-Superman Returns 
-Thor (slightly) 
-Captain America (slightly) 
-Green Lantern 
-Superman III & IV 
-X-Men 3 
-X-men Origins 


*It was just about as good as: *
-X-Men 
-X-Men 2 
-Spider-Man (2002) 
-The Amazing Spider-Man (2012) 
-Iron Man 3 
-Superman II 


*It wasn't as good as: *
-Batman Begins 
-The Dark Knight 
-The Dark Knight Rises 
-Iron Man 
-The Avengers 
-Spider-Man 2 
-Superman (1978) 
-X-Men First Class


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> the dark knight > batman begins = spiderman 2 > man of steel = spiderman = iron man > thor = captain america = iron man 3 >> iron man 2 >>> the dark knight rises > the avengers > spiderman 3
> 
> imo



**


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

The Avengers > The Dark Knight > Batman Begins > Iron Man > Spider-Man 2 > The Dark Knight Rises > Man of Steel > Spider-Man >> Spider-Man 3 > Thor > Captain America > Iron Man 2 > Iron Man 3 

Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

even if you don't despise the avengers as thoroughly as i did, it is utterly laughable to put it above the dark knight

also

>being this rustled by iron man 3


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

The Avengers was more fun than The Dark Knight while maintaining quality. 

And not liking a movie =/= being rustled by it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

the avengers made not even the slightest attempt to spring for any deeper meaning or thematic complexity, while the dark knight examined the opposition between the inherent goodness of man and. the easiness of turning men to evil - though it's a fairly simple and well-trodden theme - and did it well. 

the artistic ambition and successful execution puts it far, far above the avengers, which was nothing but one-liners, quips disguised as character development, and dull action set-pieces

"maintaining quality" is a nice and meaningless way of phrasing it, since avengers maintained a steady pulse of mediocrity the whole way through


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

wait, did you actually put captain america and thor below spider-man 3  _spider-man 3_?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Welp, in all this time I'd never thought about it that way. You sure convinced me. And here I thought that movies didn't have to be thematically complex to be good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

that's why you're a pleb


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

All three are bad, but I at least like the first hour or so of Spider-Man 3.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

huh

spiderman 2 is good


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2013)

Dark Knight > Spiderman 2 > Man of Steel > Avengers.  

An I enjoyed Avengers, but it wasn't as good as these movies.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

Spider-Man 2 _was _pretty good

although I'm glad that series has been rebooted with someone who actually acts like Spider-Man and not like Geeky Maguire

In all fairness Tobey Maguire nailed the part of Peter Parker, though as Spider-Man.......its basically still just Geeky Peter Parker under a superhero mask than Spider-Man.


But to get on topic I still can't believe critics hated this movie, I was going in expected to see crap but I thought it was pretty amazing even if it felt a little strange to see Lois Lane knowing who Superman's real identity was, its not exactly a fault in the movie its just something that bugged me the whole movie because I'm so used to Lois Lane not being aware of Supes secret identity. I thought the acting was pretty spot on, though I think some characters were miscasted (Lois Lane, Perry White, Zod etc.)


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 15, 2013)

i saw the movie today in 3D. I thought it was okay but it wasn't as epic as Batman's first movie reboot. 

Here's my thoughts about it. Tell me what you think.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight scenes were pretty cool but I don't understand how neither Superman, Zod, & Faora-Ul didn't show any bruises or blood shed when they were hitting the shit out of each other while they were fighting in Smallville & Metropolis. Could it be that Zod & Faora's blow didn't effect Superman that much since his body was exposed to Earth's Sun longer than their bodies. And Zod brought up a good point during their battle. With his military training, he should've been more than a match for Superman. But then again he was still getting used to his super powered senses after his helmet was removed. I was surprised that Superman & Zod's battle destroyed most of Metropolis & mostly killed over thousand people yet everyone seem fine at the end.

I thought it was stupid how Jonathan went to save the dog from the tornado instead Clark who could have easily save the mutt without revealing his powers. But it really fucked up how Clark didn't save his father from the tornado. I know Jonathan didn't want Clark's secret to be reveal but damn that was  just fucking ridiculous. I also thought it was stupid that General Swanwick said "What the f'ing is wrong with you?" to Superman at the end after he destroyed one of the drones that was following him. I mean, it's a PG-13 movie so you know they won't say "fuck" in the movie when they know that little kids are also watching it. He should've just said "What the hell is wrong with you?" instead.  

The world engine machines was pretty cool. I like how it was changing Earth's gravity by causing everything to flow first then crash down because of the heavy gravity. The mechanical snake or whatever it was that guarding the world engine that Superman was dealing with wasn't really necessary. 

Krypton looked cool this time around. It's kinda sucks how they didn't reproduce the good ol' fashion way like Jor-El & Lara did and how each newborn is given a position/status based on their genetics. I guess what happen to Krypton will also happen on Earth if we become very obnoxious and don't stop using up our natural resources. 

Plus I don't think it was necessary for Superman to give the military inform about his age or that he lived in Kansas. I was hoping he developed the whole "I'm not an American but an alien" mentality after everything that happened.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2013)

^^People like spider man 2? Well its better then the third one at least.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2013)

@Guy Gardner

Dude, nearly everyone says that film is boss. People shit-talking about it is crazy. Just because


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mandarin isn't the supernatural mofo he is in the comic book




Doesn't mean you need to bitch about it.


Or are you going to go by what you say from MartialHorror's review rather than logic in which top critics and most audiences say?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 15, 2013)

MOS is not the kind of movie you wanna see in 3d because of the fast moving action mixed kursplosions its really good in imax though.

Great review btw


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2013)

who currs what "top critics" think


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2013)

@Stunna

I'm not just saying what's on the mind of "top critics" I'm talking about audiences say about it too. 83% like it. A lot more than the people here who insist it's "crap".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Sure, but my point is that a film's quality isn't objectively determined by the majority's liking or disliking it. People dislike movies for different, subjective reasons. Those reasons are what matter--not the opinion itself.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Stunna

If the reasons of the majority are legit I'm pretty sure you can safely say that finalizes the overall and permanent consensus regarding a film.


From most of what I hear from comic book fans it's that "blah blah blah they're  nothing like the original comic book villain." or "Why the hell did they make that change?". It's so goddamn stupid.

On Avengers: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanos doesn't have a follower named "The Other"




But regardless that dude had badass dialogue and such.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

>the reasons of the majority ever being legit
>people in the main having well-thought-out reasons for liking films
>not just "that was fun" or "that was cool"


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

*Has Lucaniel on ignore list not sure if want to look at post*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

I wouldn't have minded IM3's Mandarin twist had either villains not sucked. But they did.

And is that a shot at me, Luca?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Has Lucaniel on ignore list not sure if want to look at post*







Stunna said:


> I wouldn't have minded IM3's Mandarin twist had either villains not sucked. But they did.
> 
> And is that a shot at me, Luca?



dude, it's clearly a shot at bender-koon and his pretending the majority of people know shit and/or decide how good a film is


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Pardon me for preferring my comic book movies to actually be fun like a comic book and not take themselves too seriously. I've reasons for thinking Avengers is an A-grade film, but I don't care to discuss them now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

you caught that post pre-edit didn't you


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I thought you were saying I had cock breath.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't have minded IM3's Mandarin twist had either villains not sucked. But they did.
> 
> And is that a shot at me, Luca?



It was most likely a shot at me.

Iron Man 3's villain, although the origin was pretty shoddy the guy was a complete and total sociopathic menacing mofo. Hell, each scene he was in when it was revealed the nigra was a villain was unsettling as fuck for me. Same with the dude's followers. total jumpers for me and others in the crowd. 

Also IMO if the comic Mandarin was stayed true to a total T then odds are film would be called cheesy as fuck. Also it'd be called out for shitty CGI use.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I thought you were saying I had cock breath.



don't worry stunna

i reserve such mudslinging for the true filth of the world


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

The scene where Superman fought Faora was pretty cool.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Stunna

It's cute how Luc thinks he's capable of making coherent insults. 

What's most amusing is how low-grade and inbred the remarks are. Shit, a middle schoolers has made better insults than the one he uses. Also lol "cock breath"?

More like cunt shower since I've been so deep in 'em as of late. Shit they could be a moms of someone on here.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> More like cunt shower since I've been so deep in 'em as of late. Shit they could be a moms of someone on here.





Bender said:


> I've been so deep in





Bender said:


> cunt shower





Bender said:


> as of late.





Bender said:


> Shit they could be a moms of someone on here.





Bender said:


> they could be a moms of someone



**


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Critics are goddamn crazy, this movie was awesome, and I don't just mean the action. All the character stuff and changes fit the tone of reboot perfectly.

I was suitably impressed with how Zod was handled...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Superman's absolute no killing stance never made any sense since he always bent the rules with aliens, sentient robots, aliens, dark gods etc. This is coming from someone who knows the source material. John Byrne's take on Superman killing Zod and company was the most layered take on the subject to date. Superman is NOT the Punisher but it is unconscionable to allow mass murderers like Zod free reign with the power they wield, the worlds they ruin, and the inability for anyone to ever keep them incarcerated.

People love to pour on the Jesus comparisons to Superman, which is fair. Most people don't like those particular scriptures however where slaughters armies at Armageddon. 




Moral of the story? Even saviors get tired of evil doer's crap sometimes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah i don't get why critics called the acting dull...the acting was anything but dull hell even in serious scenes that were quiet the actors/actresses still managed to do a great job

And Superman's persona in this movie I like how its alot similar to the DCAU TAS version where he's serious but he's still a kind hearted boy scout


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Scene with young Clark adjusting to his powers got some gasps and "that's sooo sad!" from some girls in the audience. From then on, everyone was hooked. 

Less brooding from Superman, he got a lot of laughs at my showing, Lois was pithy, Martha was sweet, Jonathan was caring but clearly nervous about his son's future. Jorel's expanded role was pretty cool. 

Zod wasn't crazy over the top, but man, during his final rant you could hear a pin drop. 

Crazy Kryptonian girl was just a badass.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

I share the sentiment that Clark's discovering his powers in class was one of the best scenes in the movie.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The scene where Superman fought Faora was pretty cool.



My thought process through that whole scene in Smallville was HOLY SHIT, they finally got super strength and super SPEED right. Practically teleporting between locations and when they got hit, they didn't STOP. It was just awesome. 

I liked the intervention of the Army too, and they took my complaints to heart.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big guy got clipped by an A-10 and took a dirt nap... too bad the pilot didn't stay higher on the second pass.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 16, 2013)

I was reading a review by one critic comparing it to the Dark Knight since Nolan was apart of the project. They were expecting another Dark Knight but they got another Avengers. Just overly high exceptions that's all.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Tone wise it was unarguably closer to The Dark Knight than The Avengers.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems to me people just had ridiculous expectations all together.

Tone wise, it was nothing like the cotton candy that was The Avengers. Nor was it inappropriately grim. It didn't feel like a Batman story or a Marvel movie, it felt like a new, semi-serious and culturally updated SUPERMAN movie.

So, it has too much action to be a "thoughtful" SH movie like Dark Knight, but it was too grim to be a summer movie?

I honestly think this movie is getting critical flak simply because it's not what people expected... which is all manner of stupid by itself. 

People have a right to their opinion, but damn, they can be picky about some stupid stuff at times.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> It seems to me people just had ridiculous expectations all together.
> 
> Tone wise, it was nothing like the cotton candy that was The Avengers. Nor was it inappropriately grim. It didn't feel like a Batman story or a Marvel movie, it felt like a new, semi-serious and culturally updated SUPERMAN movie.
> 
> ...



This^
10char


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

Saw the film.

Interpretations I found fine, some understood, and others, I didn't agree with.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2013)

So..what is the consensus here?

Is it a good movie,worth watching at the movie theatre?

Because I've never seen a film elicit such mixed reactions before.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman is fantastic. I give it 8/10

The only weakness that the beginning was too rushed and confusing flashback interruption in the middle of the scene. Overall is great, especially the fighting scene. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




And I like how Superman forced to kill Zod in the end and finally took a turn for darker/grimmer Superman aspect.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Superman is fantastic. I give it 8/10
> 
> The only weakness that the beginning was too rushed and confusing flashback interruption in the middle of the scene. Overall is great, especially the fighting scene.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





fix'd thar ya go


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> So..what is the consensus here?
> 
> Is it a good movie,worth watching at the movie theatre?
> 
> Because I've never seen a film elicit such mixed reactions before.



Yeah go see it its the best Superman movie since the first one imo.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah, sorry.  I'll put spoiler tag on it.

My theories for the future movies and the villains if this was made as trilogy like Batman did :

Superman 2 : Man of Tomorrow. Villains : Lex Luthor, Doomsday, Conduit
Superman 3 : Last Son of Krypton. Villains : Brainiac, Mongul, possibly Darkseid


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Ah, sorry.  I'll put spoiler tag on it.
> 
> My theories for the future movies and the villains if this was made as trilogy like Batman did :
> 
> ...




Nah its cool I make that mistake all the time.

But anyway, yeah I'm pretty hyped for whats coming next, from what I've heard Zack Snyder and David Goyer plan on doing one more Superman movie before a Justcie League film, though Christopher Nolan is not going to take part in the project.

I wonder if WB is planning on rebooting Green Lantern or at the very least get new writers for the planned sequel or Wonder Woman or The Flash. You'd think that WB would learn not to re-use the same writers for 3 more important movies especially if the last film they made bombed horribly.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 16, 2013)

Just saw the movie. I liked it overall mainly because the action sequences were fantastic. 

I thought the story/character changes overall worked but some stuff really irked me. Mainly how Superman feels very apathetic at times and not really saving a lot of people especially at the end when they're tearing up the city and thousands of civilians probably just died from the attack. I guess I can take it such that he's at the early point of his career and hasn't fully embraced the whole saving people thing yet. Jonathan Kent being changed to be all 'I'd rather have everyone else die than to let anyone see you use your powers!' also annoyed me especially which made his death look really idiotic to me rather than sad. And does anyone else find it very funny/strange when the attack probably wrecked half the city and killed tonnes of people and we just go to the aftermath and Clark is happily walking into the Daily Planet for work and its like nothing ever happened? Lol.

However the action sequences are so fantastic it's worth watching the movie just for the fights. Its like watching Gods fighting in the realms of Men and just tearing everything to pieces around them. I especially loved the Feora? (The lady captain) doing that speed-blitzing attack on all the Soldiers, that was freaking cool and I don't think I've ever seen that done in live-action before. And of course the final fight in Metropolis is just fantastic if you can ignore the realisation that civilians probably just got slaughtered left and right during the fight. Haha.

Overall while some of the story stuff and the overall grim mood of the film feels a bit strange for Superman, I would definitely watch a sequel. The movie's story is flawed if you're looking for something deeper but its definitely recommended just for action alone.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally went and seen it yesterday and let me just say.. fucking yes. It didn't feel like 2 and a half hours long and I did laugh at the start cause my mate was like "Russell Crowe fightin round the world" and what was the first thing he does? The only disappointment was we got sat down the front as it was nearly booked out and I had to hold in a pee for like the entire length of the film but it was totally worth it. Don't care what the naysayers and the critics say I thought was an amazing film.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Finally went and seen it yesterday and let me just say.. fucking yes. It didn't feel like 2 and a half hours long and I did laugh at the start cause my mate was like "Russell Crowe fightin round the world" and what was the first thing he does? The only disappointment was we got sat down the front as it was nearly booked out and I had to hold in a pee for like the entire length of the film but it was totally worth it. Don't care what the naysayers and the critics say I thought was an amazing film.



I'm travelling to the US on a work related conference, so I will not have time to post my review this week. Saw the film on opening day in 3D, and it was magnificent. I will write up my review upon my return next Saturday, but 007's sentiments are shared by myself, especially holding in going to the washroom to take a piss because I didn't want to miss a second of the film. 

You will be inspired upon my return, and the naysayers can hate all they want, this was an inspirational super hero film.

Also, this film has spoiled any sort of fight scene sequences in a comic based film for me. I will compare every Marvel film to the 3rd act of Man of Steel, and find them dissatisfying. Jesus Christ, just that Faora + Giant Guy Vs. Supes choreography alone > Avengers last act.

Expect greatness upon my return, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 16, 2013)

Took my old man to see it today sinces its fathers day and all.... 

Good film tbh. Went in with no expectations and came out pleasantly suprised.
But man, superman vs faora + big guy... Holy shit that was awsome.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

I felt that fight could've been a bit longer but quality > quantity. For those that have seen it, only Faora and Zod acctually unlocked their full potential all the other Kryptonians were merely exhibiting physical differences of a body used to a harsher planet than Earth is this correct?

For example, the big guy wasnt at 100% as he wasnt exposed to Earth's atmosphere and therefore the radiation off our yellow sun.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I felt that fight could've been a bit longer but quality > quantity. For those that have seen it, only Faora and Zod acctually unlocked their full potential all the other Kryptonians were merely exhibiting physical differences of a body used to a harsher planet than Earth is this correct?
> 
> For example, the big guy wasnt at 100% as he wasnt exposed to Earth's atmosphere and therefore the radiation off our yellow sun.



So like training under higher gravity than earth (like Dbz) and then fighting on earth ?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> So like training under higher gravity than earth (like Dbz) and then fighting on earth ?



Not exactly but yes, same effects but for the Kryptonian's is it forever as their bodies have evolved on a much harsher gravity compared to Earth's.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Not exactly but yes, same effects but for the Kryptonian's is it forever as their bodies have evolved on a much harsher gravity compared to Earth's.



Makes sense but if thats them without the Sun then them with the Sun would have been .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

i'm pretty sure the big guy was operating at close to 100%

i mean, he was really knocking clark about


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

PEOPLE SAYING PA KENT WANTED THE KIDS TO DIE ARE MISTAKEN, HE WASN'T DONE WITH HIS SENTENCE


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just saw the movie. I liked it overall mainly because the action sequences were fantastic.
> 
> I thought the story/character changes overall worked but some stuff really irked me. Mainly how Superman feels very apathetic at times and not really saving a lot of people especially at the end when they're tearing up the city and thousands of civilians probably just died from the attack. I guess I can take it such that he's at the early point of his career and hasn't fully embraced the whole saving people thing yet. Jonathan Kent being changed to be all 'I'd rather have everyone else die than to let anyone see you use your powers!' also annoyed me especially which made his death look really idiotic to me rather than sad. And does anyone else find it very funny/strange when the attack probably wrecked half the city and killed tonnes of people and we just go to the aftermath and Clark is happily walking into the Daily Planet for work and its like nothing ever happened? Lol.
> 
> ...




It's really not different though from the fights Superman had in the Animated series where "realistically" thousands people would have been killed every time he fought. The film just showed how terrifying it would be to *actually* witness something like that.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally saw it today. It had its moment especially during the fight scenes. Faora + Big Dude vs Superman and the final fight between Superman and Generally Zod. Those were some of the cool scenes I have watched this summer (still waiting for Pacific Rim and Elysium). The story is nothing groundbreaking. It was simple and did not really try hard to be complex. Characters are okay, the one who standout the most for me is Russel Crowe's Jor El. Of course there are things that bothered me. Here are the list:



Excessive use of zoom in shots whenever something is flying/falling

Perry White and company in the rubble scene. Like we care for this characters. They were never fleshed out.

The Disaster Porn was boring

The pacing in the first act. Abrupt cut, someone got killed, then you see him again talking. Saw a bus, suddenly flashback during childhood being bullied on a bus.

Overall, still a good film. Hopefully they can work things out on the sequel. Gets around 7/10 for me.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Man of steel gets #1 spot June opening


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

^ Fuck yes. Woohoo Superman killing all these other movies. 

Don't fuck with the man of steel.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 16, 2013)

iron-man 3's opening was still bigger


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 16, 2013)

@Eisenheim: I actually did connect with Perry and Jeny when they were going through the disaster. Watching all those buildings fall sent nerves through my mind from watching the Twin Towers fall. Since I live in Manhattan I pretty sure everyone in the audience connected with that scene. The debris and clouds of smoke, being covered in white dust. Man of Steel did an amazing job portraying that, and it made you really wish Superman WAS real, so he could save you.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Didn't care for IM3


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 16, 2013)

doesn't matter, some of you superman fanboys claimed he'd take back his thrown, MOS would have to beat IM3 to do so and so far it opened brilliantly but it's still lagging behind.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm pretty sure the big guy was operating at close to 100%
> 
> i mean, he was really knocking clark about



How many times have you seen Clark getting "knocked" about in anime?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman never had the throne to begin with. Batman was sitting on it for the last twenty years.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Superman never had the throne to begin with. Batman was sitting on it for the last twenty years.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman was around since 1938,  you wouldn't be on batmans nuts if it weren't for superman.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

At least they still had Christopher reeve. What did b&r have? Don't get me wrong I like George clooney but batman he is not.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> the avengers made not even the slightest attempt to spring for any deeper meaning or thematic complexity, while the dark knight examined the opposition between the inherent goodness of man and. the easiness of turning men to evil - though it's a fairly simple and well-trodden theme - and did it well.
> 
> the artistic ambition and successful execution puts it far, far above the avengers, which was nothing but one-liners, quips disguised as character development, and dull action set-pieces
> 
> "maintaining quality" is a nice and meaningless way of phrasing it, since avengers maintained a steady pulse of mediocrity the whole way through



lol I still don't understand how people rate movies on this forum. You got guys like this, Tetra, Ennoea, etc claiming "fuck the consensus and fuck the critics; its subjective"; then they go on to boost their own subjective opinion over others like their opinion is more objective....

Because you rate thematic complexity higher than other categories does not mean that others do the same and if you are of the opinion that there are distinctive categories that render some movies better than others; then don't talk shit about critics because they are in a better position to gauge this than you. 

Anyways; Avengers > Dark Knight = Iron Man > Spiderman 2 > Spiderman = Xmen first class > Batman Begins = Xmen & X2 > Dark Knight rises > Iron Man 3 = Thor.

Where is Man of Steel? Exactly.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol I still don't understand how people rate movies on this forum. You got guys like this, Tetra, Ennoea, etc claiming "fuck the consensus and fuck the critics; its subjective"; then they go on to boost their own subjective opinion over others like their opinion is more objective....
> 
> Because you rate thematic complexity higher than other categories does not mean that others do the same and if you are of the opinion that there are distinctive categories that render some movies better than others; then don't talk shit about critics because they are in a better position to gauge this than you.
> 
> ...



i'll talk shit about critics all i like


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Actually, as  a person who sincerely loved the Avengers I will have to agree with Luc when he says 





> made not even the slightest attempt to spring for any deeper meaning or thematic complexity


, which I found profoundly uncharacteristic of Joss Whedon
It's really my only complaint.

The closest thing you get is when he tries to do something in germany, but it's quickly dropped, and a few more in cutscenes that you can say later, like the Captain america and the waitress storylines, and the small scene with Banner and the janitor

It does however have a strong character mastery, and a good balance to it. I do sincerely think it's easily among the best two or three super hero movie around.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

It may have been the smart decision however.
You have all these characters who already have their own movies and storylines, and avengers should be about coming together and facing threats who are bigger for any single movie.
The movie should definitely celebrate the brand among everyone who does not have any expectation for it, rather than play with it in any one direction

The first movie should be about "assembling" and putting it in everyone's minds, the second one about "what assembling means"


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i'll talk shit about critics all i like



lol ok but the way in which you criticize movies (from what ive seen) is very similar to reviews that professional critics would give. My point is that your tastes or the way in which you interpret movies to be good or bad is usually correlated with those critics.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Also I hear SM is being rather divisive among critics. What gives?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> lol ok but the way in which you criticize movies (from what ive seen) is very similar to reviews that professional critics would give. My point is that your tastes or the way in which you interpret movies to be good or bad is usually correlated with those critics.



clearly not, since i seem to be disagreeing with the majority of them


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Also I hear SM is being rather divisive among critics. What gives?



it has a _lot_ of action, and the attempts to shoot for thematic complexity are generally half-assed at best. they also can't deal with a superman movie having a serious tone (it's automatically "nolanesque" if it does).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Because fans aren't giving them death threats cuz we superman fans are nice like that. /joke


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

well, superman isn't inceptually a serious story. You'll get a generational dissonace considering the age group of most critics


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

i think if critics can't envisage superman being treated seriously because he started out as a pulp figure of fun, that's entirely their problem and a shortcoming in their approach

pfft, as if it's more ridiculous than a billionaire playboy dressing up like a bat to fight street crime


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Actually, as  a person who sincerely loved the Avengers I will have to agree with Luc when he says , which I found profoundly uncharacteristic of Joss Whedon
> It's really my only complaint.
> 
> The closest thing you get is when he tries to do something in germany, but it's quickly dropped, and a few more in cutscenes that you can say later, like the Captain america and the waitress storylines, and the small scene with Banner and the janitor
> ...



I also agree. I love both films; they along with the first Iron Man are my favorite comic book movies and if I rate Avengers better it is by a hair. Avengers was lacking thematic complexity but Dark Knight was lacking action set pieces plus cinematography. Both of the movies substituted those to have more of the other. The action set pieces in Dark Knight when compared to other comic book movies was absolutely horrid. I mean; all Batman does is the infamous punch plus knee combo throughout the entire movie and every set piece was either redundant or insignificant (Joker with a bazooka? really thats the best you got?). BUT; Dark Knight isn't a movie that is appreciated because of its action set pieces; it is a movie appreciated for its thematic complexity and its ability to make the audience think critically WHILE containing some decent set pieces to engage the audience. Similarly; Avengers isn't a movie appreciated for its thematic complexity; its an action blockbuster and it absolutely delivered on that basis WHILE maintaining some form of complexity (especially in the Hulk) and a stellar cast that well....everyone wanted to see.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Because Nostalgic fans wanted Old Superman. 
Comic book fans wanted more Batman and DC easter eggs.
And Marvel fans wanted more marvel.

Basically how I see it. Actually movie goes and fans are rating it right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i think if critics can't envisage superman being treated seriously because he started out as a pulp figure of fun, that's entirely their problem and a shortcoming in their approach
> 
> pfft, as if it's more ridiculous than a billionaire playboy dressing up like a bat to fight street crime



yeah but batman is ingrained as an icon in so many different prespectives into every one's brains so hard, that you'll just accept it

People for example refuse to acnkowledge the inherent wackyness of a bat dressed lossinger tossing jocky driving a giant round cable hanging bomb in his bat-coptper to save the town


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

i don't just dump on avengers because it was totally empty 

i was also legitimately unentertained by the action set-pieces

Man of Steel absolutely fucking wrecks it



Banhammer said:


> yeah but batman is ingrained as an icon in so many different prespectives into every one's brains so hard, that you'll just accept it
> 
> People for example refuse to acnkowledge the inherent wackyness of a bat dressed lossinger tossing jocky driving a giant round cable hanging bomb in his bat-coptper to save the town



i frankly think it's a plus that we're getting a new tonal approach to supes even if it wasn't a total success


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFBW3tFmkig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't just dump on avengers because it was totally empty
> 
> i was also legitimately unentertained by the action set-pieces
> 
> Man of Steel absolutely fucking wrecks it


I sincerely disagree, but don't judge you for it

I actually feel bad that you have to remember being bored about something people will be constantly talking about for years when refering to superhero movies



> i frankly think it's a plus that we're getting a new tonal approach to supes even if it wasn't a total success



It makes reboots more tolerable.

Though I wish we would be getting movies to other franchises

WONDER WOMAN, AH AM LOOKING ATJEWW


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> it has a _lot_ of action, and the attempts to shoot for thematic complexity are generally half-assed at best. they also can't deal with a superman movie having a serious tone (it's automatically "nolanesque" if it does).



I think it has more to do with the muddled storytelling and lack of character development than the serious tone. Much of the complaints are also going towards the ridiculous love story between Superman and Lois Lane who barely even had a 5 minute conversation throughout the entire movie but were infatuated with each other in the end. The script was also pretty horrible; I mean you got one liners in avengers that are supposed to be cheesy than you got shit like Zodd yelling "ITS EITHER GOING TO BE ME OR YOU, ONE OF US IS GOING TO DIE" 



> i was also legitimately *unentertained by the action set-pieces*
> 
> Man of Steel *absolutely fucking wrecks it*



Ok, now I think you are just hating for the sake of hating. I mean; how can Avengers setpieces be absolutely unentertaining and Superman setpieces rock when they were based on generally the same formula? In Avengers you have Hulk and Thor smashing people through buildings and in MOS you got Superman smashing people through buildings. I admit that I was more entertained by MOS action but not by much at all. Its like someone saying I absolutely loved the setpeices in Ong Bak but i absolutely hated the ones in The Raid......


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

*What 'Man Of Steel' Got Wrong*



> The most boring complaint a comic book fan can make about a comic book movie is “They Changed Stuff!” A superhero movie can, should, must be different from the source material. That’s partially just a matter of simple narrative physics.
> The typical superhero has several decades of history to draw from, with generations of comic book creators putting their own distinctive spin on the character. The typical superhero movie is around two hours and 20 minutes — a running time that, plotwise, allows for maybe three issues’ worth of content. More importantly, filmmakers should never feel shackled to what’s come before. The Joker in Christopher Nolan’s The Dark Knight is radically different from any earlier version of the Joker, and that turned out just fine. Likewise, the Iron Man trilogy has playfully chopped the character’s comic history to pieces, a strategy that has arguably made Movie Iron Man a much more compelling character than Comic Iron Man ever was.
> 
> There are a lot of radical reinventions of the Superman character in Man of Steel. Some of them are intriguing. The film reimagines young Clark Kent as a loner whose superpowers are a source of profound discomfort. The best scene in the movie finds young Clark, freaked out beyond all measure by his sudden ability to see the skeletons inside of people, blockading himself behind a door at school — and his mom slowly talking him down by asking him to focus on the sound of her voice.
> ...



Source

Bwahahahahhahahahahah

Called it.

On the real

I don't know if it was part of the whole "Superman still figuring out how to be Superman" but I thought the action sequence at the end involved plenty of random violence and (off the screen) casualties. I just thought that Superman would be more mindful of all the people who are in danger and/or already hurt and try to help those people more. 

I understand making Superman less of a Boy Scout but this kind of change is just bleh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> Much of the complaints are also going towards the ridiculous love story between Superman and Lois Lane who barely even had a 5 minute conversation throughout the entire movie


>convo about his dad's death
>convo in the interrogation room
>he saved her life like three different times
>he's henry cavill



> Ok, now I think you are just hating for the sake of hating. I mean; how can Avengers setpieces be absolutely unentertaining and Superman setpieces rock when they were based on generally the same formula? In Avengers you have Hulk and Thor smashing people through buildings and in MOS you got Superman smashing people through buildings.



>argument built on total and complete oversimplification and cherry-picking


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

I want a flash movie next


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@bloodplzkthxlol

That'll suck just as much as this Superman reboot film did


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >convo about his dad's death
> >convo in the interrogation room
> >he saved her life like three different times
> >he's henry cavill



Yeah conversations that lasted like 2 mins each. Also, you've given reasons why Lois would be attracted towards Superman (what girl wouldn't) but what about Superman? At least in the other movies he was able to develop a solid relationship with her through the daily planet but in this there was basically nothing.





> >argument built on total and complete oversimplification and cherry-picking



so then please elaborate on why the setpieces in Superman were soooo superior than the ones in Avengers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

lel

how many posts has bender made itt which either (a) crow about the negative response to MoS or (b) reply to people while shoehorning in generalised whining about MoS?

seems like this film really rustled your jimmies, bender-koon


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2013)

avengers was empty like the popcorn I was eating

bender stop cawing


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah conversations that lasted like 2 mins each. Also, you've given reasons why Lois would be attracted towards Superman (what girl wouldn't) but what about Superman? At least in the other movies he was able to develop a solid relationship with her through the daily planet but in this there was basically nothing.



she was smart and resourceful enough to find him, brave and loyal enough clam up when the fbi and the whole world besides were pressuring her to spill the beans about who he was, she actually went with the creepy alien soldiers into space when they randomly changed the terms of the deal, she helped out in escaping the kryptonian mothership and saving metropolis, and she's also amy adams

so...



> so then please elaborate on why the setpieces in Superman were soooo superior than the ones in Avengers.



much bigger scale

actual decent action choreography as opposed to combatants like thor and hulk throwing loopy barroom-brawler punches at each other

_speed_. no lumbering whale-like chitauri warships taking a day and half to trundle up broadway. everything was breakneck fast


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Film currently holds a 59% on rottentomatoes. In layman terms: It's an "F"*
> 
> To me that translates to "not worth my time or money".
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> @Masamune
> 
> At least Nolan knows how to direct shit.
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> lol Supes continent busting
> 
> People are gonna be screaming "Hulk rip off! Hulk rip off!"
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> Ouchies
> 
> Man Of Steel is drain piping yo. 58% on rottentomatoes now.





Bender said:


> @Ghost_Of_Gashir
> 
> Considering how by rating it ain't amount to shit that doesn't really mean much.





Bender said:


> The amount of rotten reviews for the Man Of Steel flick is stacking up
> 
> Rolling on the floor at Man Of Steel's theater debut.





Bender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at him barking away, on and on, like a stunned dog, with no end and no sense


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, having just seen the movie, I have to say that I think Clark was generally pretty good when it came to causalities. 

He saved lives throughout the movie (oil rig, bus, would've / should've been saving more people from the tornado), and when it came to the invasion its obvious he's fighting on the back foot. He doesn't go out of his way to be reckless and he does try to avoid anyway getting hurt (like warning people to stay in their homes) but a man- even a Superman- can only be so careful when facing a group of superhuman xenocidal war criminals from space. He definitely wasn't any more or less violent than how he acts in the comics or the cartoons. And in his fight with Zod- and I was paying special attention here- most of the time it was Zod being cavalier with human lives or smashing the other guy into buildings, with only a couple of exceptions, which are excusable giving who he was dealing with. 

And I don't really think trying to move the fight away from Metropolis was an option given that a) Zod was too powerful (and Clark was probably getting pretty tired at that point) and b) Zod had just proclaimed his intent to torture and kill as many humans as possible just to piss Superman off. And c), Zod seemed to have half a death wish, and he seemed to grasp that forcing Superman to kill him would require threatening the puny Earthlings.

And as for choosing the ship in India over the one in Metropolis, the latter was filled with Zod's men while the former only had its own defences, so its pretty damn obvious that he chose the right one. If he chose the Metropolis ship, then he'd have to stop it while fighting off a small army of Kryptonians when he'd already proved barely able to match only two. If he picked Metropolis, he would probably have _failed._ 

With regards to the love thing, I'd say they fall for each other pretty much the same way in every version of the story. Lois loves Supe's because he's effing _Superman_  plus he keeps saving her life; and Superman loves Lois cause, well, whyever he keeps falling for her (Amy Adams is a much less annoying Lois Lane than some; you have to give her that). Plus I'd say at this point they are only flirting; its not like she's about to marry him or anything (yet), even if she does know who he is.

Overall I definitely enjoyed the movie. I agree that there was a _too much_ action, but the action itself was pretty spectacular. It could have done with _a bit more_ characterization and story (okay, quite a bit more), but the film definitely had substance. The acting was good (Zod felt a bit two-dimensional, but considering his background that might have been intentional- not a great reason, but at least a reason), the effects awesome, the dialogue and pacing shaky but passable, the music did its job...Its more TDKR than TDK, to be sure, and not quite as good as it could or should have been, buts its a very good movie. Its weird to argue that it should have been more tightly edited and maybe a good 10-20 minutes cut down (of the otherwise excellent action), considering that 37 minutes have already been lost, but its not a flaw that cripples the whole movie. 

The film might be a love it or hate it thing, but I'm leaning more towards the love. Hopefully the sequel will sort out its failings, because if it does then _Man of Steel II_ could be one of the greatest superhero movies yet put on screen. As it is, I'd give MoS an 8/10.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I want a flash movie next



They'll make him have polio and weak legs in the beginning of the movie and then they'll tell him to never run, so he's different and grittier.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

considering the amount of comics i have read in my life, you could show nothing but clark falcon punching a ginger bread man for three hours and it would still fall short of exceeding my quota


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@The World

Bro why is you talking shit about "The Avengers"?

The number of critics that praise it is endless. The number of people who love it outnumber haters. 

Man Of Steel is a punching bag because it has done nothing but disappoint in contrast to please.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2013)

Thoughts on the final battle:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that Kal wasn't reckless or cavalier when it came to the lives of civilians. Given the circumstances, he had to focus on a Zod (his equal at that point), who would've killed every person on the planet if he lost the fight. When someone is trying to kill you, they're going to be your main focus for obvious reasons. However, that doesn't mean that he wasn't fighting without concern for people's lives. Viewers forget that Superman has fully mastered his senses, and he could've been knocking Zod through uninhabited buildings with few or no people in the immediate area. The terraforming attack had already been going on for awhile, so it's reasonable to assume that Metropolis' population was fleeing and much of the city was vacated.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 16, 2013)

Watched it yesterday, loved it. 8/10. Most of the "critics" and "reviewers" are just being complete nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Just so we're clear...I'm not the only one that thought Pa Kent was acting like a moron, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

damn henry cavil, the you look at me


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Majin Saga

It's not that. It's more like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supes is seen as a man of morality and yet kills




Quit trying to turn hims into something he's not Snyder.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Comics ≠ Movies


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just so we're clear...I'm not the only one that thought Pa Kent was acting like a moron, right?



Source


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @The World
> 
> Bro why is you talking shit about "The Avengers"?
> 
> ...



it's like you're just telling us how much of a mindless sheep you are

"how can you talk shit about the avengers when endless numbers of critics praise it?! man of steel sucks because other people say so!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

To be fair, I can't swing a dead cat without hitting a positive recomendation for "The Fifty Shades of Gray"


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

I hopes Luc ain't talkin to me

cuz



> This user is on your Ignore List.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

...yeah?

where do you live?

i don't hear shit about fifty shades of gray (except from people who are really quite far behind the curve, using it to decry how tasteless the public is)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, that explains that wealth of one sided critics you boasted about


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

The only people that read Fifty Shades of Grey are sexually frustrated housewives and sexually frustrated Twilight fans. 

And if you're none of the above...wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ...yeah?
> 
> where do you live?
> 
> i don't hear shit about fifty shades of gray (except from people who are really quite far behind the curve, using it to decry how tasteless the public is)



Lolhalla, Ban Island


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> I hopes Luc ain't talkin to me
> 
> cuz



it's funny because there're plenty of other convos going on in this thread, and i could've been replying to any of them. the only way for bender-koon to know i was replying to him (so he can make limp comebacks like that) is to hit "view post"

which means he knows the content of the post, and is trying to seem aloof because that's the best he's got


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only people that read Fifty Shades of Grey are sexually frustrated housewives and sexually frustrated Twilight fans.
> 
> And if you're none of the above...wtf is wrong with you?



Well, yes, you're making my point, it's a terrible, horrible book yet, the whole franchise scores an average of 4 on goodreads


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Lolhalla, Ban Island



i know it's in europe somewhere


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i know it's in europe somewhere


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

but it's obviously not in england, and i just get the sense that it's somewhere i wouldn't predict

portugal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Well, yes, you're making my point, it's a terrible, horrible book yet, the whole franchise scores an average of 4 on goodreads



Is your point that The Avengers is a horrible movie, that there is some sort of mass anti-Man of Steel conspiracy by movie reviewers, or a combination of both? 

I mean, Fifty Shades of Grey isn't everyone's cup of tea, but it's probably very well written for people interested in the "sexually frustrated women" genre. 

As for Man of Steel, I feel that it's not a "bad" movie, but it certainly didn't live up to the massive hype it was getting, which probably is why it's getting slammed by so many people. But if you knew nothing about Superman, most people would think it was a pretty good action/sci-fi movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

I've actually been to ireland two or three years ago, which is generally near england and people eats potatoes about as often.

Ass to the elbows


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman II

Zod

epic

Supes Man Of Steel?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

i don't see what the deal is with this whole "if you knew nothing about superman, you'd think it was pretty good" or whatever

i've read a fair few of the essential superman stories, canon and elseworlds 

what made this so _not_ superman? 

remembering, of course, that batman in TDKR threw away his mission and mouldered for 8 years because his not-actually-girlfriend died in the last movie, and was also too retarded to notice that _talia al ghul_ had faked her way right into his freaking board of directors


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is your point that The Avengers is a horrible movie, that there is some sort of mass anti-Man of Steel conspiracy by movie reviewers, or a combination of both?
> .



More like "I'll trust an internet review after I watch a movie"

And truth is, man of steel is split all across every demographic

There are people who rated i 9/10 for the first half and 3/10 for the second, there are people who are genuinely hardcore about it, and then there's tender bender over there


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 16, 2013)

Like I stated in my previous post, it was weird how neither Superman, Zod, & Faora-Ul didn't show any bruises or blood shed when they were hitting the shit out of each other while they were fighting in Smallville & Metropolis. If they decide to put Lex in the next movie (which I hope they don't) then he's going to bashed Supes' rep with the destruction & death toll because of his battles. And since Lois could figure out who Superman's secrety identity then it would be no problem for Lex to figure it out as well since Superman was sharing too much personal info (age & where he was raise) to both Lois & the military.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't see what the deal is with this whole "if you knew nothing about superman, you'd think it was pretty good" or whatever
> 
> i've read a fair few of the essential superman stories, canon and elseworlds
> 
> ...



The Dark Knight had a giant motorcicle and a tank
With giant guns
Batman
And guns
And no one raised a fart

for me, as long as you remember Superman vs The Elite, you do a fine supes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> what made this so _not_ superman?



Needs more Kryto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

funny thing is, it even had a krypto analogue in that flashback of supes posing with his dog

even your facetiousness is unfounded


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

The movie needed more super pope


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Like I stated in my previous post, it was weird how neither Superman, Zod, & Faora-Ul didn't show any bruises or blood shed when they were hitting the shit out of each other while they were fighting in Smallville & Metropolis. If they decide to put Lex in the next movie (which I hope they don't) then he's going to bashed Supes' rep with the destruction & death toll because of his battles. And since Lois could figure out who Superman's secrety identity then it would be no problem for Lex to figure it out as well since Superman was sharing too much personal info (age & where he was raise) to both Lois & the military.



Eh. Comic Lex should have figured out who Superman was decades ago anyway (in fact he has done so twice, but the second time his memory was wiped and the first time he just refused to believe it). Hell in the comics often Clark and Lex _grew up together_ and Lex _still_ didn't put 2 and 2 together.

Most superhero secret identities are utter crap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> funny thing is, it even had a krypto analogue in that flashback of supes posing with his dog
> 
> even your facetiousness is unfounded



I said MORE Krypto.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> There are people who rated i 9/10 for the first half and 3/10 for the second



I bet these people struggle to color in the lines.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

At least Man of Steel was an improvement over Superman Returns. MOS was only boring through 3/4ths of the movie.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Ghost Of Gashir

Considering how much bawwing is made about Man Of Steel I wouldn't be surprised if Banhammer was on the 'It's a conspiracy" bandwagon. 

To be more poignant about criticism of Man Of Steel it's that it's a mixed bag. It's half disappointing and half decent. Overall, it's a disappointment for being such a mixed bag.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

If Superman was as huge a dick in this movie as he was in the golden/silver age, this movie would've been better than the Avengers. Not enough abuse of superpowers in the name of douchebaggery.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

The only way to make a Superman film interesting is to make him the villain of his own movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Ghost Of Gashir
> 
> Considering how much bawwing is made about Man Of Steel I wouldn't be surprised if Banhammer was on the 'It's a conspiracy" bandwagon.
> 
> To be more poignant about criticism of Man Of Steel it's that it's a mixed bag. It's half disappointing and half decent. Overall, it's a disappointment for being such a mixed bag.


>has been the one bawwwing about this movie throughout this thread
>also doesn't know what poignant means


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Supes wasn't a dick though


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

The only reason some comic book fans are even giving this film "cool" to "awesome" ratings is because "everyone knows the story of Superman" and it's alright that the childhood tale is sped through and get to the niddy griddy.

Yeah, no that doesn't fly in cinema. Especially if you want to tell a well composed story.

 Some early reviews for Man of Steel were pretty stellar and capture the essence of why this film was a let down. 
Snyder had learned how to actually put down his 13-year-old fanboy jizzcamera and focus on characters and just tell a story, but based on the reviews it seems its not anywhere as good as those early reviews. There's enough dissension among the reviews that I'll check it out, but definitely more excited about This is the End. 

Man Of Steel is an example of what happens when Snyder's signature dark atmosphere melds with Christopher Nolan's. It goes in different directions. 

I mean really? They couldn't have done the movie in a linear fashion so it didn't spoil the character arc of at least Pa Kent? I wanted Superman to be good if for nothing else, so we could get more and gotten a JLA movie. The difference is that I didn't want it to be good so bad it blinded me into believing it was great when it was clearly a smartened up Transformers good for one watch to see the pretty pictures. If you're going to do Perry and the Planet folks the way they did, why not just cut them out entirely? Better they be gone than done badly. 

Zack Snyder gave the SM returns haters what they wanted, Superman
Punching Stuff, and now look. Michael Bay with grittiness.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> The only way to make a Superman film interesting is to make him the villain of his own movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

his first post itt was "this movie sucks, watch This Is The End instead", too


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >has been the one bawwwing about this movie throughout this thread
> >also doesn't know what poignant means


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> 13-year-old fanboy jizzcamera





> Snyder's signature dark atmosphere melds with Christopher Nolan's





> a smartened up Transformers





> Michael Bay with grittiness



BUZZWORD ALERT

SOMEONE'S PRETENDING TO KNOW THINGS ABOUT CINEMA


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> The only way to make a Superman film interesting is to make him the villain of his own movie.



Sigh

Superman: Unbound
Superman vs the Elite
All star superman
Superman Brainiac Attacks
What do  you give to the man that has everything
All of the justice league movies
All of the justice league tv episodes
All of the superman/batman team ups


So no


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

The only way Man of Steel could be considered a half-decent Superman movie is for it to rip off about 8 other blockbusters.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> BUZZWORD ALERT
> 
> SOMEONE'S PRETENDING TO KNOW THINGS ABOUT CINEMA



I like it how when you want to pretend you're above a movie, you just compare it to the transformes
michael bay is like the hitler of cinema


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

Right right stoop to flaming because it's a hassle to argue no? 

Dude you INSULTED The Avengers. The best goddamn heroes ensemble film and are crediting Man Of Steel as being a good film when the reception to it is mixed as fuck. 

Marvel comics and directors of their comic book films are able to make a coherent story. Hell they're able to link the films together and make the first ever awesome hero ensemble film and yet DC can't even find the brain cells to make a great Supes film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Banhammer
> 
> Right right stoop to flaming because it's a hassle to argue no?
> 
> ...



ban is the guy who loved the avengers, you retard


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Majin Saga
> 
> It's not that. It's more like
> 
> ...




You realize though that exact story line was a thing in the comics for like, twenty years of continuity right?


*Spoiler*: __ 







Superman killed THREE Phantom Zoned Kryptonians including Zod in the comics. There was a huge story arc about it, and it was a very thoughtful treatment of the subject that reaffirmed that Superman will always TRY to find a way to save life. But when the chips are down, he'll do the RIGHT thing even if it hurts.




I agree with Jeremy Jahns' review, if Superman had let Zod get away with what he was trying to do, he would have seen like a douchbag. Oh and Batman?


*Spoiler*: __ 



KILLED THREE PEOPLE directly in the Begins series. Ra's, Harvey Dent, and Talia.




Because everyone knows the absurdity of comic 
*Spoiler*: __ 



never ever kill anyone, even a mass murderer, for ANY reasons or you will be evil for all times


, is a bunch of crap in any sort of realistic depiction. Just like revolving door prisons in the Dark Knight trilogy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's no moral dissonance in locking up the Joker since he was successfully prosecuted and executed. Unlike in comic land where Joker can NEVER be executed and Batman STOPS other people from trying to kill the Joker. Which is fucking dumb.




Long story short, I liked this version of Superman. And I know the source material better than most.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

these blubbering and simplistic attempts to explain why he idolises avengers so much are adorable


"they can tell a coherent story and use characters from different films! amazing!"


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

10 years later:

Avengers - still remembered as one of the best comic book movies ever

Man of Steel - remembered for being a step up from Superman Returns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Sigh
> 
> Superman: Unbound
> Superman vs the Elite
> ...



So what you're telling me is the only way to make a good Superman movie is to make it a cartoon.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Ghost OF Gashir


Or there can be a film about why Lois is too stupid to put two and two together and realize Clark Kent is Superman

[YOUTUBE]jIzHgv5Pj48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> 10 years later:
> 
> Avengers - still remembered as one of the best comic book movies ever
> 
> Man of Steel - remembered for being a step up from Superman Returns


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Ban in complete denial that Superman is only decent when Batman is carrying him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol, I'm nf's Mr "that's with a capital A" Avengers himself
I made the thread and kept up the hypes for years
Now I'm suposed to be the detractor  

Never mind him, he's just mad his ejaculation fest of an apocalipse flick still sold less than will smith's who was his worse bomb in the last twenty years


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Ban in complete denial that Superman is only decent when Batman is carrying him.



what is this?

all-star superman, superman: peace on earth, 'what's so funny about truth, justice, and the american way?' and so on don't require anyone to carry him for superman to be exceptional


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So what you're telling me is the only way to make a good Superman movie is to make it a cartoon.



So what you're telling me is that only way for me to share on my point, is if you grip choke on the technichalities till I pass out


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

All of Superman's best stuff is about the same as Batman's third-tier stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> So what you're telling me is that only way for me to share on my point, is if you grip choke on the technichalities till I pass out



Absolutely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> All of Superman's best stuff is about the same as Batman's third-tier stuff.



nope                   .


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Man with machine gun

Okay, bro the stories of him killing anyone is pretty retconned the fuck out of existence and Supes retains his "savior of mankind" image.

@Banhammer

I could care less if you liked Avengers or not. The fact is you're making very bad arguments and insulted "Avengers" just to gain leverage and mock other people's argument.

@Vice

There's a lot of good Superman movies that outdo Superman Returns. Don't act like Man Of Steel is the only one. Because its a  Michael Bay's how to find entertainment movie replica plastered with a comic book sticker on it.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure I get the diss. 

Anyway, this Superman movie was awesome. I really do hope we get a trilogy out of it, they can always improve.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2013)

All Star Superman >> 99% of Batman's stories


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol, don't make me rip Batman a new arse-hole for no good reason :33


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> All Star Superman >> 99% of Batman's stories



aye                     .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

> I could care less if you liked Avengers or not. The fact is you're making very bad arguments and insulted "Avengers" just to gain leverage and mock other people's argument.



I'm the king of the browncoats and even I think you sound like a jealous ex-girlfriend


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

>people using batman to put supes down 
>not realising that they can be equally complex and iconic
>not realising they're complementary roles

smh


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

I mean seriously, you're probably the guy joss was thinking about when he made the robo-buffy storyline


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman fans thinking that .00001% of his catalog being okay makes him a decent character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >people using batman to put supes down
> >not realising that they can be equally complex and iconic
> >not realising they're complementary roles
> 
> smh



>Not realizing putting supes down is the same as putting bats down


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

Dude if I had to choose between fucking myself and liking you I'd choose fucking myself. 

@Parallax

Most Batman stories he's able to gain win through prep time. And is boring the holy hell outta me. Although it's like guilty pleasure and a more sophisticatedly done Michael Bay film.

Superman the animated series is a lot more interesting than Snyder's Man Of Steel.

At least there he's not done in a way to mimic the gritty aura of Nolan's Dark Knight flick.

And I notice how you're not even touching the points I made regading the film Banny.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Superman fans thinking that .00001% of his catalog being okay makes him a decent character.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman fans must be stuck in the 50s or something thinking that Superman is as complex as Batman.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

> Dude if I had to choose between fucking myself and liking you I'd choose fucking myself.



Oh don't let me stop you, by all means

Go fuck yourself


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Superman fans thinking that .00001% of his catalog being okay makes him a decent character.





Vice said:


> Superman fans must be stuck in the 50s or something thinking that Superman is as complex as Batman.



you're an idiot


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Superman fans must be stuck in the 50s or something thinking that Superman is as complex as Batman.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, Superman fans _are_ stuck in the 50s.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Banhammer
> 
> Dude if I had to choose between fucking myself and liking you I'd choose fucking myself.



what the hell


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

So complex


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman fans clearly mad that Batman's character is able to adapt to the times whereas Supes' character has been the same for like 80 years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> >Not realizing putting supes down is the same as putting bats down



this chimp is actually pretending batman is intrinsically more "complex" than supes

>billionaire in a batsuit fighting crime

why can't people see past their personal preference for crime stories over speculative sci-fi and realise that they both have the potential to be superb


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Superman fans clearly mad that Batman's character is able to adapt to the times whereas Supes' character has been the same for like 80 years.



i legitimately don't know what you're even talking about


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

and let's not forget all the complexity


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

*actually undid a Lucaniel post and feels dirty*

Man  I need to take a shower.

Seriously. This is why I have you on ignore. Insulting a wantonly as you do its a wonder if I'll ever permanently take you off my ignore list. 

@Banhammer

Stop coming on to me then. Seriously man, I don't find you that attractive.  If you're lonely cool, I'm the wrong person to be an object of affection.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i legitimately don't know what you're even talking about



Of course you don't, Superman still sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

people talking about superman's character "changing"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Of course you don't, Superman still sucks.



okay

keep repeating the same generalised, baseless, unevidenced tripe over and over and pretending you have anything of substance to say


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> *actually undid a Lucaniel post and feels dirty*
> 
> Man  I need to take a shower.
> 
> Seriously. This is why I have you on ignore. Insulting a wantonly as you do its a wonder if I'll ever permanently take you off my ignore list.



hahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Superman would be good if done under a good writer's penning. Unfortunately that never happens because too many people dickride Batman. For Tomorrow is my personal fav. And thinks it was a neat story.


----------



## Vice (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> okay
> 
> keep repeating the same generalised, baseless, unevidenced tripe over and over and pretending you have anything of substance to say



So keep posting facts then?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> *actually undid a Lucaniel post and feels dirty*
> 
> Man  I need to take a shower.
> 
> ...




you're just so cute, I can barely contain myself

Seriously.

Be still my raging loins


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> Superman would be good if done under a good writer's penning. Unfortunately that never happens because too many people dickride Batman. For Tomorrow is my personal fav. And thinks it was a neat story.



oh man

for tomorrow wasn't even good 

even when you're on my side, you're an embarrassment



Vice said:


> So keep posting facts then?



lol


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

*vomits*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

"you're just mad because you want to bone me"

Let me guess Alex 

things bender and a twelve year old on the internet have in common


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Fuckers rate IM3 high and it shitted on the comic franchise completely as jammed pop culture shit into a shitty script and now people are bitching because a movie that does the action scenes far better. Marvel butthurt is amazing



IM3 was one of the worst movies I've seen. It was transformers level bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Banhammer
> 
> *vomits*



Probably all that fucking of one's self
You really should exert more moderation dear.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

If I ever see you IRL I'm getting a restraining order.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

transformers comparisons everywhere

it's a buzzword party and your most shallow insights are invited


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> IM3 was one of the worst movies I've seen. It was transformers level bad.



Good lord man. You don't know how to even identify Transformers level bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender, dear, I feel like you're being positively abrasive.

One or two more failed atempts and snark, and my oh my, it'll be time for you to run for a kermit again


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> Good lord man. You don't know how to even identify Transformers level bad.



among the plebs, it's considered a science to be able to pin down the exact amount of mediocrity which qualifies as "Transformers level bad"


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Of course you don't, Superman still sucks.



All mainstream comic book characters suck.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Do people think Avengers is the best superhero movie? I thought it was good but it had massive plotholes and some weak storytelling, personally I'd say Iron Man 1 is the best overall (story, action, character development).


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@James Bond

That has to be the most baseless of baseless remarks I've ever. And I mean EVER seen in the theatre section.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> All mainstream comic book characters suck.



it never stops


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

My favorite superhero movie is The Rocketeer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Do people think Avengers is the best superhero movie? I thought it was good but it had massive plotholes and some weak storytelling, personally I'd say Iron Man 1 is the best overall (story, action, character development).





Bender said:


> @James Bond
> 
> That has to be the most baseless of baseless remarks I've ever. And I mean EVER seen in the theatre section.



>overreacting this much about any insult to his precious avengers

change those diapers son


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay I've seen it three times now.

I actually like it more each time I see it.

I liked it the first time, but was still quite critical. But each time I see it, what I had problems with originally, were not so noticeable again.

I seriously don't understand how people cannot enjoy this film.

It is easily my favourite superhero film of all time. Maybe not the best, but my favourite.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Convient army dying because mothership explodes
Convient staff disables tesseract machine
Convient Hulk having control for final battle
Thor's character was absolutely terrible in Avengers, it's like they completely disregarded any growth he had in his own movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm just so happy they finally made a super hero with chest hair


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@tari101190

Clearly you're too dazzled by the Michae Bay signature smash em' up portion. The film length's hypnotizes you itno thinking that such a thing known as character development exists. It doesn't.

the first half was more akin to dark knight trilogy but the second half was different, going in the vein of avengers/transformers. I


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

When Kal talks to the general you can hear him channeling a bit of Christopher reeve


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Convient army dying because mothership explodes


neither here nor there, honnestly
There was actually a cutscene where one of the cops picks up a weapon (Item 42) and he calls everyone he can get his hands on and they fight the aliens back with their own weapons
It's just shorter and cleaner when they do the hivemind thing


> Convient staff disables tesseract machine


That was actually clever I thought.
It was convienient because skarsgaard's guy put it there conveniently on purpose



> Convient Hulk having control for final battle


I read that scene as hulk loosing control, not having it



> Thor's character was absolutely terrible in Avengers, it's like they completely disregarded any growth he had in his own movie.


To be fair, his "growth" happened over a weekend.
He gains morals in his movie, not depth


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @tari101190
> 
> Clearly you're too dazzled by the Michae Bay signature smash em' up portion. The film length's hypnotizes you itno thinking that such a thing known as character development exists. It doesn't.
> 
> the first half was more akin to dark knight trilogy but the second half was different, going in the vein of avengers/transformers. I



>rabble rabble transformers nolan michael bay


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Convient army dying because mothership explodes



Because they were semi-cyborg alien creatures



> Convient staff disables tesseract machine



Because it's origin is that of a Chitauri



> Convient Hulk having control for final battle



Not really. Banner was relatively controlling of it in "The incredible Hulk".



> Thor's character was absolutely terrible in Avengers, it's like they completely disregarded any growth he had in his own movie.



Thor's lesson was that he shouldn't judge a race just because of the misdeeds they've done in the past. That and obliterating an entire civilization like Loki planned to do is insane.

Just because Thor was grinning like a mad man when he fights Hulk doesn't mean he ain't learn his lesson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

ban let's be honest, that hulk thing was absolutely awful

it's not up for interpretation that he was suddenly able to control his transformations, and this was waved away with the most nonsensical line in the whole film: "that's my secret, captain, i'm _always_ angry"

if he was always angry, would he not always be hulk?

also, ban, the chitauri were an alien race capable of FTL space travel, right?

how/why would their invasion's _mothership_ be so weak it could be taken out by a modern-era nuke, which in technological terms would be like a wheelbarrow compared to their internal combustion engine?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Always angry =/= always not controlling anger


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2013)

And now for something (almost) completely different.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNqbqcV4dU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

that's your explanation? 

why couldn't he control his anger when he was beating on his allies in the helicarrier?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know. And I don't care either. Just thought I'd drop a couple cents.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2013)

Ironman > Dark Knight > Xmen 2 > Avengers > Batman Begins > Superman > Amazing Spiderman > Xmen First Class 

Superman was one of the good ones imo.

Not considering movies like Watchmen or V for Vendetta for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

might qualify as cents in zimbabwe


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> that's your explanation?
> 
> why couldn't he control his anger when he was beating on his allies in the helicarrier?



He was angrier than usual.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay seriously for people who said "they didn't hate Avengers" the posts from some are coming across as that. No idea how brainless the shit coming   out of people mouth regarding the film is. 

When DC has the eloquent writing which Marvel films have and being able to tie to an idea of a ensemble hero film  wake me up. Until then you have no right to say "Avengers is shit"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ban let's be honest, that hulk thing was absolutely awful
> 
> it's not up for interpretation that he was suddenly able to control his transformations, and this was waved away with the most nonsensical line in the whole film: "that's my secret, captain, i'm _always_ angry"
> 
> if he was always angry, would he not always be hulk?


Because, it made him more of a person to me.
Like, if I was constantly prodding you with a shock stick, you wouldn't slap me because you know you could punch my head off without wanting to, but you'd still be mighty pissed with me.
It felt like "the world made of cardboard" speech except you know, shown more than told
I liked it


> also, ban, the chitauri were an alien race capable of FTL space travel, right?
> 
> how/why would their invasion's _mothership_ be so weak it could be taken out by a modern-era nuke, which in technological terms would be like a wheelbarrow compared to their internal combustion engine?


First of all, our modern nukes can fuck up ALOT
Second of all, you forget the wormhole is closed simultaneously.
Maybe it wasn't a mother ship as much as just a massive juggernaut
Third of all, shield has super tech. Between the flying ship and the hydra guns, and the Coulson's Revenge rifle, you know
Finally, eh. Didn't care.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

X-Men movies suck


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Grimjowsensei




> * Avengers >* *Batman Begins > Superman *






@Stunna

Agreed.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> Okay seriously for people who said "they didn't hate Avengers" the posts from some are coming across as that. No idea how brainless the shit coming   out of people mouth regarding the film is.
> 
> When DC has the eloquent writing which Marvel films have and being able to tie to an idea of a ensemble hero film  wake me up. Until then you have no right to say "Avengers is shit"



No one's said "Avengers is shit" people are merely stating it has it's flaws. By your logic, anyone who has any aggrievances with a movie means they don't like it which is ridiculous. Read any review, doesn't matter if they give it 8/10 or 9/10 they will most likely be a "but" section.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> Okay seriously for people who said "they didn't hate Avengers" the posts from some are coming across as that. No idea how brainless the shit coming   out of people mouth regarding the film is.
> 
> When DC has the eloquent writing which Marvel films have and being able to tie to an idea of a ensemble hero film  wake me up. Until then you have no right to say "Avengers is shit"



>eloquent

my sides



Banhammer said:


> Because, it made him more of a person to me.
> Like, if I was constantly prodding you with a shock stick, you wouldn't slap me because you know you could punch my head off without wanting to, but you'd still be mighty pissed with me.
> It felt like "the world made of cardboard" speech except you know, shown more than told
> I liked it
> ...



sounds you read into it a lot 

at face value i just felt it was a total narm


yeah but lbr anything a spacefaring FTL civilisation has should be able to fuck up a lot more, and the objection would be the same to the juggernaut thing, and lastly i'm pretty sure that was a standard nuke, not some special SHIELD nuke, what with the standard military having to be consulted before firing it

so yeah


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> that's your explanation?
> 
> why couldn't he control his anger when he was beating on his allies in the helicarrier?



well, there's "I'm just hiding my fear" angry, and "time to open a can of whoopass on these fools" type of angry

Look, I'm not telling you the movie explained this why, I'm just saying, I could easily understand that enough was implied to a point where not only it didnt bother me, but I actually liked it


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Grimjowsensei



Well...the only thing that Man of Steel does better than Batman Begins is action and that's because Nolan is incapable of creating a good action scene.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> No one's said "Avengers is shit" people are merely stating it has it's flaws.



The flaws in question are answered. The plot holes are non-existent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Avengers is better than Batman Begins though


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> The flaws in question are answered. The plot holes are non-existent.



Clearly you're blinded by Marvel goggles, are you saying Avengers is a perfect film?


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> Well...the only thing that Man of Steel does better than Batman Begins is action and that's because Nolan is incapable of creating a good action scene.



Batman Begins was a prototype of what was to come later. Nolan fixed up the mistakes with the quickly moving camera and so on in "The Dark Knight". 

Also again, "action", that's not all it takes make a good story and flowing action prelude to and in the aftermath of an action scene.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> Also again, "action", that's not all it takes make a good story and flowing action prelude to and in the aftermath of an action scene.



can someone translate this


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know, he didnt use the word Transformers.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Avengers is better than Batman Begins though



When I first saw the post he only had Batman Begins and Superman bolded.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

Has this been posted?

Whatever it is

They'd have to start production almost immediately to get it out by next year. I'd be very surprised. I'm really not thrilled about Snyder and Goyer returning though, it's just not a good combination. Neither of them help cover the other's flaws, while Nolan and Goyer had that going for them.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Really hope that's not true.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Also I hear SM is being rather divisive among critics. What gives?



Because the critics are either Bryan Singer fanboys, Christopher reeve nostalgia fanatics or just don't know or care about Superman but felt the need like they had to watch it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> "It's more than just a franchise for us, it really opens up the door to do combinations of the DC Comics characters," said Dan Fellman, Warner's president of domestic distribution. "We can build them up like Marvel did and benefit from the history of DC."



oh for christ's sake



> In addition, it has long been developing a "Justice League" team-up movie featuring characters such as the Flash and Wonder Woman that could come out as soon as 2015.



i'm cringing already


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Because the critics are either Bryan Singer fanboys, Christopher reeve nostalgia fanatics or just don't know or care about Superman but felt the need like they had to watch it.



That or those critics have standards that Man of Steel failed to reach.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> *What 'Man Of Steel' Got Wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its already been established though that most of Metropolis has either evacuated, fled or died from the gravity cannon


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> That or those critics have standards that Man of Steel failed to reach.


Seriously. It's funny to me how people accuse the critics of being Bryan Singer fanboys because they rated MoS what it deserved.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> That or those critics have standards that Man of Steel failed to reach.



Most likely a combination of both, either way critics are more butthurt than they need to be.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Not to agree with godzilla but if you look at some of the negative top critics on RT you do see quite a few mention Christopher Reeve and one mentioning "transformers" as Transformers was the first movie to have explosions in it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Most likely a combination of both, either way critics are more butthurt than they need to be.


I disagree. Man of Steel got what it deserved. It's not a bad film, but it's extremely flawed in its storytelling and character development and focus. Zach Snyder and Goyer have got to go. WB need to find some new talent to rely on. Going to the same well every time is not going to work anymore.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

It's not Christopher Reeves nostalgia or whatever you're calling it. It's that Man Of Steel left out key points that is essential to a film.

Also the Bryan Singer thing it's that Supes Returns touched on the humane side of Supes. Yes it was a crap film, but that is also what's looked for when you do a hero film. Ya know like how it's such brilliantly done in Nolan's Batman films.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Ultimately, all this comparing of movies is utterly retarded, because Superman doing bad transfers to Avengers2 doing bad because people will just be disappointed in comic book flicks

This DC rush is frankly head bursting, because they should seriously just take their time to do it well. Marvel took ten years with massive good luck before A1 became the financial sucess it did


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ban let's be honest, that hulk thing was absolutely awful
> 
> it's not up for interpretation that he was suddenly able to control his transformations, and this was waved away with the most nonsensical line in the whole film: "that's my secret, captain, i'm _always_ angry"
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> Always angry =/= always not controlling anger





Lucaniel said:


> that's your explanation?
> 
> why couldn't he control his anger when he was beating on his allies in the helicarrier?



Ummm, you do know loki was controlling bruce banner when he attacked the avengers?
That was loki's whole plan  to begin with.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

that's actually not clear.
It was implied, and he certainly had the means for it, but you can't fairly show it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

how do you mean, controlling him?

i thought he transformed into the hulk because of agitation from the helicarrier (and himself) being attacked


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

There's also Joss Whedon is an incredible writer. Also it wasn't no 10 years. It was in production ever since the debut of Iron Man in 2008. 

Man Of Steel is a terrible vision of Superman's world which he has a enthusiastic outlook on in comparison to Batman's dark one. However, due to how most people who get hards on Batman this is what we got.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Ummm, you do know loki was controlling bruce banner when he attacked the avengers?
> That was loki's whole plan  to begin with.



Loki used the staff to take over people's minds in Avengers, could you point out the scene where he did the same thing to Bruce? I can't recall Loki using the staff on Bruce.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 16, 2013)

CAN WE PLEASE STAY ON TOPIC EVERYONE! This isn't Batman or the Avengers were talking about. It's Superman. 

I thought the movie was okay because Superman's story has been played out for so many times over the years that it's not all that appealing. Jor-El was good, the fight scenes were good, the pace, the editing, and music was meh.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Bender, you talking about whedon makes you look like such a fucking browncoat
?_?


Lucaniel said:


> how do you mean, controlling him?
> 
> i thought he transformed into the hulk because of agitation from the helicarrier (and himself) being attacked



Yes, that is is the imagery, but between natasha's interrogation, the way he was going for the mindbending spear, and the secret ending of Thor, it's implied Loki is exerting influence
Specially considering that in the comics, loki mindfucking the hulk is their original story line


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@James Bond

It's when the Avengers have the big argument and Bruce unconsciously picks up Loki's staff that you can tell he's being manipulated.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2013)

Imo Superman is revolutionary in terms of action scenes.

I thought Avengers was pretty awesome in regards to that. Superman introduced a whole new ballpark.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> Yes, that is is the imagery, but between natasha's interrogation, the way he was going for the mindbending spear, and the secret ending of Thor, it's implied Loki is exerting influence



i rather thought the attack was the influence that loki was exerting


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Grimmjowsensei

Going over the top with the CGI can get you what you see in Man Of Steel. Considering the upgrade in technology it's not all that big of a surprise.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> i rather thought the attack was the influence that loki was exerting



You know what will happen if you get me started on Loki


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Loki used the staff to take over people's minds in Avengers, could you point out the scene where he did the same thing to Bruce? I can't recall Loki using the staff on Bruce.





Lucaniel said:


> how do you mean, controlling him?
> 
> i thought he transformed into the hulk because of agitation from the helicarrier (and himself) being attacked



Sure, When bruce picked up scepter . 

Loki  whole plan was to use the hulk to kill all avengers.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Grimmjowsensei
> 
> Going over the top with the CGI can get you what you see in Man Of Steel. Considering the upgrade in technology it's not all that big of a surprise.



How else are you meant to portray a battle of beings on Superman's level?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Banhammer
> 
> There's also Joss Whedon is an incredible writer. Also it wasn't no 10 years. It was in production ever since the debut of Iron Man in 2008.
> 
> Man Of Steel is a terrible vision of Superman's world which he has a enthusiastic outlook on in comparison to Batman's dark one. However, due to how most people who get hards on Batman this is what we got.


He's including X-Men and Spider-Man.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Suzuku

Spider-Man as a dark and gritty and portrayal isn't all that irrational. If you're going to use Ultimate Spider-Man as inspiration (which Amazing Spider-Man film writers did).

@James Bond

I never said that there was anything wrong with the CGI use of the fight and etc. I'm saying unless there isn't a good enough prelude or aftermath dialogue prior to the engaging of the fight it feels like mindless action.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Grimmjowsensei
> 
> Going over the top with the CGI can get you what you see in Man Of Steel. Considering the upgrade in technology it's not all that big of a surprise.



Its not just advanced CGI. Sure there is that as well. But I love Zack Snyder's vision. He didn't overlook any details. Momentum in particular. It was handled very realistically imo. I mean all those scenes were out of this world, but he somehow managed to make them look as realistic as possible. 

It was amazing to see how he emphasized the speed as well as power of Superman and those he fought against.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Grimmjowsensei
> 
> Going over the top with the CGI can get you what you see in Man Of Steel. Considering the upgrade in technology it's not all that big of a surprise.



Considering the upgrade in technology? Avengers just came out a year ago.

I do like how Snyder directed his action scenes. We just need someone like the writer to balance him out and we'll have a better movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

> Spider-Man as a dark and gritty and portrayal isn't all that irrational. If you're going to use Ultimate Spider-Man as inspiration (which Amazing Spider-Man film writers did).



>ultimate spider-man
>dark and gritty


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Suzuku
> 
> Spider-Man as a dark and gritty and portrayal isn't all that irrational. If you're going to use Ultimate Spider-Man as inspiration (which Amazing Spider-Man film writers did).
> 
> ...


I was talking about Banhammer's 10 year comment.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >ultimate spider-man
> >dark and gritty



You have to understand, when you're in sunnydale , andrew garfield on a skateboard would strike you as dark and gritty


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Banhammer

I'm speaking about Peter with his school episode.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

isn't sunnydale full of vampires, werewolves, demons, and a trio of murderous nerds, one of whom is a sadistic rapist


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't sunnydale full of vampires, werewolves, demons, and a trio of murderous nerds, one of whom is a sadistic rapist



Not completely full

You're forgetting all of the kine


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

ahahaha, the kine

it really bugs me when the white court mouth off and call wizards "freaks", even though harry explained the rationale for it

you'd think they'd be less cocky considering they're just mildly superhuman with succubus powers, and wizards have all sorts of arcane magics to hold them down and flay them alive with


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

They did show Superman's human side though Bender

Hell that was the whole first half of the movie for god's sake.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ahahaha, the kine
> 
> it really bugs me when the white court mouth off and call wizards "freaks", even though harry explained the rationale for it
> 
> you'd think they'd be less cocky considering they're just mildly superhuman with succubus powers, and wizards have all sorts of arcane magics to hold them down and flay them alive with



Well, sorta, Dresden is sort of high tier when it comes to magic brawling, and he wasn't to high on the food scale

Can you imagine the creepness if white courts tapped onto their hunger to cast magic?
Considering the reds can, I'm surprised they haven't thought of it before


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> They did show Superman's human side though Bender
> 
> Hell that was the whole first half of the movie for god's sake.



it's bender

you don't actually debate with him, you just mock him


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

The funniest  thing about the avengers is joss whedon lowered everyone's  sense of security like he always fucking does in his work.

Avengers 2 will be a bloodbath unlike anything ever seen in a comic book film.....Black widow and hawkeye are guaranteed kills, with tony stark as the odd man out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Hell, Thomas can do it now that I think of it, he just sucks at it _specially when comparing himself to dresden_


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Also lol at TASM being "dark and gritty"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

He got the eggs aunt may
He got the eggs
ZIMMERBANG


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Well, sorta, Dresden is sort of high tier when it comes to magic brawling, and he wasn't to high on the food scale
> 
> Can you imagine the creepness if white courts tapped onto their hunger to cast magic?
> Considering the reds can, I'm surprised they haven't thought of it before



that's how the reds cast magic? they "tap into their hunger"? i don't get it

yeah but lbr ban, ebenezar showed how easy it was to take out a top-tier white court vampire, he just levitated her up and paralysed her. how hard can it be to do, considering it's more or less just the application of raw force? even back in the days of harry being a scrub, he could still evocate well enough for just applying raw force

also, setting them on fire sounds like a good bet



Banhammer said:


> Hell, Thomas can do it now that I think of it, he just sucks at it _specially when comparing himself to dresden_



oh, that side story! 

i need to re-read that


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> They did show Superman's human side though Bender
> 
> Hell that was the whole first half of the movie for god's sake.





I mean the part of him that's imperfect and trying to become better to meet that "savior" image which people see him as. It was what made Lois upset with him and so.

Also the beginning was shit. They speed through the earlier portion of his life. Also again with the freaking killing Pa Kent. Shit is annoying.


@Doctor Strange

Whedon wasn't lowering the defenses of "The Avengers" he made it so they talk about the traits which they're so on edge about each other. That's hardly "lowering defenses".


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I disagree. Man of Steel got what it deserved. It's not a bad film, but it's extremely flawed in its storytelling and character development and focus. Zach Snyder and Goyer have got to go. WB need to find some new talent to rely on. Going to the same well every time is not going to work anymore.



Snyder and Goyer are contractually obligated to do another Superman movie and a JL film that and considering MOS current success I doubt WB is going to get rid of them anytime soon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

the reds can cast magic.
So I postulated that the whites should be able to cast too, and make it more powerful by tapping into the Hunger

And yeah, the Black Staff of the white court can do something nasty, but I bet they could pay kincaid half a million bucks to take care of that too


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> I mean the part of him that's imperfect and trying to become better to meet that "savior" image which people see him as. It was what made Lois upset with him and so.
> 
> Also the beginning was shit. They speed through the earlier portion of his life. Also again with the freaking killing Pa Kent. Shit is annoying.
> 
> ...



I meant he lowered the defenses of marvel fans.

Whedon is going to kill a bunch of characters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

yeah but do we know why or how reds and blacks are able to cast magic?

i thought it was just a question of their having had the potential to become wizards when they were human

so yeah i guess whites might be able to do some too, and more than just tracking spells

scary thought


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

How was the beginning shit? Pa Kent's death and motivation is what fueled Supes decision and overall evolution into the savior in the film.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Snyder and Goyer are contractually obligated to do another Superman movie and a JL film that and considering MOS current success I doubt WB is going to get rid of them anytime soon.



Welp, looks like I won't be too interested in the next Superman movie.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@godzillafan430

They did that same shit in the old Superman films. Unoriginal. Also it's like trying to capture the same kind of shock which was garnered from in the Sam Raimi Spider-Man trilogy when Uncle Ben died. It's stupid.

@Doctor Strange

And your proof of this is where exactly?

@Dream

You are a wise one.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> How was the beginning shit? Pa Kent's death and motivation is what fueled Supes decision and overall evolution into the savior in the film.



But it makes superman look like a coward, that values his identity over the protection of his family.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @godzillafan430
> 
> They did that same shit in the old Superman films. Unoriginal. Also it's like trying to capture the same kind of shock which was garnered from in the Sam Raimi Spider-Man trilogy when Uncle Ben died. It's stupid.
> 
> ...



Whedon loves killing characters.

And 2 avengers need to die so the best superhero on their roster can show up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah but do we know why or how reds and blacks are able to cast magic?
> 
> i thought it was just a question of their having had the potential to become wizards when they were human
> 
> ...


We don't know, but magic is certainly not exclusive to humans
For example, the lehnanshide and mab seem like apt teachers



Bender said:


> @Doctor Strange
> 
> And your proof of this is where exactly?



Browncoat bender, getting browner by the minute


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 16, 2013)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Mainly how Superman feels very apathetic at times and not really saving a lot of people especially at the end when they're tearing up the city and thousands of civilians probably just died from the attack. I guess I can take it such that he's at the early point of his career and hasn't fully embraced the whole saving people thing yet.



He didn't really have enough time to save people with Zod on his tail.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> We don't know, but magic is certainly not exclusive to humans
> For example, the lehnanshide and mab seem like apt teachers



yeah, i know, but i thought that was because they were a fundamentally different kind of being, a magical being, as opposed to vampires, who are more like magically-mutated humans

anyways, yeah

i am not looking forward to a magic-capable white court, they're obnoxious enough already


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Man with machine gun
> 
> Okay, bro the stories of him killing anyone is pretty retconned the fuck out of existence and Supes retains his "savior of mankind" image.



Guess you're gonna have to throw the Dark Knight trilogy in the trash then, because Batman 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is directly responsible for three deaths, and he has a harsher "no killing" policy than Superman ever did.




It's a superfluous point, because Superman does adapt and change with the times. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And he has killed mega threats even more recently than that, Doomsday (thrown into the end of time) and Darkseid (whose spirit is shattered by Superman's voice). It's just creatively bankrupt writers keep bringing them back to life. Where as in films, you can actually get, you know, closure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

we're probably never getting one, since that's really not their thing
Massive political economical and military influence across the spectrum however...
That shit is scary


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

i seriously need another scene like ebenezar punking lara, just to drive home the point that wizards are the master race up in this bitch


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys, I like Dresden Files discussion as much as anyone else but please take that to the Dresden Files thread or a convo thread.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> But it makes superman look like a coward, that values his identity over the protection of his family.



Then you missed the point of the scene which is thst he has to hide what he can do, he was raised since he was a child to never use his powers and it was his father's wish that he wait and become the savior of mankind rather than use his powers impulsively and scaring the shit out of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

I want a dragon

I mean seriously you guys

Also, a codex alera cameo would be neat


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Then you missed the point of the scene which is thst he has to hide what he can do, he was raised since he was a child to never use his powers and it was his father's wish that he wait and become the savior of mankind rather than use his powers impulsively and scaring the shit out of them.



scaring people> your loved ones life?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

In the context of the movie? Yeah, it was.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Army only stopped attacking Superman when it was clear he wasn't interesting in fighting them, but risked his life to stop the other Kryptonians. A common enemy unites people. It's why he ended up a savior and not the Incredible Hulk, hunted because people feared his powers.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 16, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> scaring people> your loved ones life?



A kid who is an alen and has supernatural powers would do more than just scare people, even Perry pointed out that it would cause a panic hell maybe even get the government involved taking Clark away from his parents forever, really him not saving Kent was for the greater good.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jun 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> A kid who is an alen and has supernatural powers would do more than just scare people, even Perry pointed out that it would cause a panic hell maybe even get the government involved taking Clark away from his parents forever, really him not saving Kent was for the greater good.



but all superman would have to do is put on a pair of glasses and no one would recognize him. 


He could have easily saved his dad and got away..


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

well I see it apparently is MAJOR SPOILERS season


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 16, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> but all superman would have to do is put on a pair of glasses and no one would recognize him.
> 
> 
> He could have easily saved his dad and got away..


Did you miss that Lois tracked him down through his various jobs because he kept saving people, yes or no? Did you miss that his father explicitly told him _not to use his powers_ since the world, at that point, wasn't ready and he'd be treated like a freak and a pariah instead of a savior? Did you miss that despite the fact Clark WANTED to save Johnathan, Johnathan told him no and let himself die?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 16, 2013)

10/10

I'm just saying, it is the best Superhero movie of all time. Honestly.

It beats The Avengers and the Dark Knight trilogy.

*SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER*
I loved every single bit of it. I was watching it with my father and I was getting so emotional the moment Jon Kent stopped Clark from saving him. This movie is perfect. Beyond perfect.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@ Banhammer

Seriously, I love how you're unable to take a single post without insulting. It's simply hysterical.

@Manwiththemachinegun

Okay, dude, Bats killing of Harvey Dent was by accident. Also what are these two other deaths you're talking about? 

Leaving Ra's on the train doesn't count as murder either.

@TittyNipple

Ha ha.ha.

HA

Can't tell if serious or not....


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @ Banhammer
> 
> Seriously, I love how you're unable to take a single post without insulting. It's simply hysterical.



he loves it so much he's probably going to go to another mod's profile and sob about it in a minute, since kaiser didn't prove too sympathetic


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender being Bender.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @ Banhammer
> 
> 
> @Manwiththemachinegun
> ...


Doesn't matter, his actions still CAUSED a death, as would his inaction in that hostage situation. This is WHY we have legal distinctions like murder, manslaughter, and self defense, because not all killings are equal in the real world. Comic book black and white logic usually doesn't go that way, but there ARE exceptions. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ra's is dead in Dark Knight Rises. No miraculous resurrection pit or hiding in the shadows like people speculated when they THOUGHT they saw him jumping for safety. Talia also clearly dies a result of Batman's actions when he shoots the truck with the nuke on it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

oh god, ddj posted

edit

wait, this one wasn't that bad

all right then


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

got my ticks for the european preview debut





Bender said:


> @ Banhammer
> 
> Seriously, I love how you're unable to take a single post without insulting. It's simply hysterical.



I agree, one does look at you and think that you do seem to be getting, as you put it, "hysteric"

I'll try to contain myself for the sake of your throbbing feelings

I may need help. Excuse me while I go fetch a kermit to handle my conversations for me, lest my positively abrasive nature does any irreversible damage to my fragile psiche.
Lord knows I can't go on three seconds without a form or another of internet validation


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 16, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? Do you dislike heroes who do not have chest hair?
> 
> As for the main subject of this thread, I saw _Man of Steel_ last night (Saturday), and I definitely enjoyed it, so I now have much to say about it.
> 
> ...



Amazing post.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

It does have that line about chest hair tho


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2013)

It was my fault tho
I'll own up to that one

Still, not as brown as the brown coat over there.
I may revoke the permanence clause on the double uninvitation


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2013)

@Manwiththemachinegun

Dude, an accident and straight-up murder are two different things.

Hell, Barry Allen the original Flash was acquitted for breaking reverse Flash's neck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

>still bitching about supes killing zod

holy shit, i wish he'd snapped _your_ worthless neck


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Manwiththemachinegun
> 
> Dude, an accident and straight-up murder are two different things.
> 
> Hell, Barry Allen the original Flash was acquitted for breaking reverse Flash's neck.




I know. But the point is a genocidal alien warlord was on the loose, and people are complaining about how that was resolved. :amazed There ARE Superman stories where he deals with extreme situations, and this was one of them. Besides, continuity resets itself every decade or so, it's pointless to get hung up on what gets label "non-canon". There are just stories. 

I like Superman, *and* what he stands for. Truth, Justice and the American Way. But for the situation present in the film, it would have been immoral to do anything else.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 17, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I know. But the point is a genocidal alien warlord was on the loose, and people are complaining about how that was resolved. :amazed There ARE Superman stories where he deals with extreme situations, and this was one of them. Besides, continuity resets itself every decade or so, it's pointless to get hung up on what gets label "non-canon". There are just stories.
> 
> I like Superman, *and* what he stands for. Truth, Justice and the American Way. But for the situation present in the film, it would have been immoral to do anything else.



Plus even if Superman somehow defeated Zod without killing him, what would they do with him? There's no kryptonite (not yet anyway) so they can't weaken him, there's no prison on Earth that could hold Zod, they can't send him back to the Phantom Zone since Clark's ship was the only way they could open it and they rammed it into Zod's ship to banish the other soldiers. And in the time it would take to make that again, Zod would be on the loose. 

There truly was no alternative. Plus it seemed like Zod wanted to die anyway since as he put it Superman "killed his soul". 

I do think it's fair to assume that it's after this situation that Superman takes up his "no kill" rule but we won't know for sure till a sequel or some tie-in material is made.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2013)

@DDJ: remember that one guy had went on the air and put Lois on blast for know who Kal El was. I'm sure Zod and his crew picked up on that. So that answers that question. Also the boy he saved on the bus figured out he was Superman when he crashed into the diner when he was fighting Faora


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Supes breaking Zod's neck was one of my favorite parts in the movie unlike Bale Batman, Superman was actually visibly upset about being forced to kill the last of his kind to save his adoptive race that originally made him an outcast.

It was pretty touching actually.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I felt it was one of the best scenes in the movie. It really made you feel the full weight of responsibility that comes with being a superhero. And that is making the impossible and tough choices


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got back from seeing it, and I throughly enjoyed it. This was a lot of fun.

Considering the religious questions and Clark visiting a church, I lol'ed so hard at the "If there's one thing history has taught us, it's that evolution always wins." 

I doubt they meant it in that context,  but it was still hilarious. 

The action sequences were absolutely amazing in this, and the climax was thrilling fun. And the end of the fight with Zod was surprising. One of the better superhero movies. There were flaws in the story/character development, but oh well.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 17, 2013)

It's terrible. Zack Snyder is a terrible director who is incapable of making a good film.

He's even worse than Michael Bay, why? Because at least Michael Bay and Michael Bay fans know that he is a shitty director just making mindless popcorn flicks, Zack Snyder however think he is making more then just mindless popcorn flicks, and his plebeian fanbase eats his shit right up and thinks they are some deep amazing masterpieces. Hell I've even seen some Snyder fanboys try and defend Sucker Punch which is easily one of the worst films I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol spoiler posts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> buzzwords



compelling


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

OK seriously, who did not get Saiyan Saga vibes after watching the movie? Seriously!? Cuz that was fucking amazing.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> It's terrible. Zack Snyder is a terrible director who is incapable of making a good film.
> 
> He's even worse than Michael Bay, why? Because at least Michael Bay and Michael Bay fans know that he is a shitty director just making mindless popcorn flicks, Zack Snyder however think he is making more then just mindless popcorn flicks, and his plebeian fanbase eats his shit right up and thinks they are some deep amazing masterpieces. Hell I've even seen some Snyder fanboys try and defend Sucker Punch which is easily one of the worst films I have ever seen in my life.



Suck a dick, Sucker Punch was good.

And i don't say that cause im a Zack Snyder fan boy i did not even know who directed sucker punch intil your post nor do i know what movies Zack has directed other then Superman and now Sucker punch. 

I am dead serious by the way i don't look up who directs what or anybody that works on the movies to be honest other then the actors.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 17, 2013)

Ankoma said:


> Plus even if Superman somehow defeated Zod without killing him, what would they do with him? There's no kryptonite (not yet anyway) so they can't weaken him, there's no prison on Earth that could hold Zod, they can't send him back to the Phantom Zone since Clark's ship was the only way they could open it and they rammed it into Zod's ship to banish the other soldiers. And in the time it would take to make that again, Zod would be on the loose.
> 
> There truly was no alternative. Plus it seemed like Zod wanted to die anyway since as he put it Superman "killed his soul".
> 
> I do think it's fair to assume that it's after this situation that Superman takes up his "no kill" rule but we won't know for sure till a sequel or some tie-in material is made.



 Add in the fact that Zod was kicking Kal's ass before he could even fly. He would have eventually kill him once he got use to his powers which was happening pretty fast.



Freedan said:


> OK seriously, who did not get Saiyan Saga vibes after watching the movie? Seriously!? Cuz that was fucking amazing.



This is the closest we will ever get to a good DBZ movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> Add in the fact that Zod was kicking Kal's ass before he could even fly. He would have eventually kill him once he got use to his powers which was happening pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the closest we will ever get to a good DBZ movie*.



 you get a rep good sir.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> OK seriously, who did not get Saiyan Saga vibes after watching the movie? Seriously!? Cuz that was fucking amazing.



While wathing one of the audience says looks he going super saiyan now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Lex Luthor will destroythe sequel and will turn into a melodrama romance movie  

Seriously, why do they have to include that bald shit head? Hes a mortal ffs. I always hate movies where a mortal is on par with a god. It doesnt make sense. They will just nerf superman so Lex can catch up its so fucking stupid. Supes can kill Lex without even lifting a finger yet the writers will make Supes a scaredy little pussy who cant kill even a goddamn ant.


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> While wathing one of the audience says looks he going super saiyan now.



Seriously. Superman growing up on Earth after being sent away from his home planet. Krypton blowing up minutes later. Remnants of his extinct race trying to take over Earth and rebuild their civilization from there. There's just so many parallels to the Saiyan Saga it's unbelievable. And I loved every second of it pek


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

Zero Requiem said:


> This is the closest we will ever get to a good DBZ movie.


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lex Luthor will destroythe sequel and will turn into a melodrama romance movie
> 
> Seriously, why do they have to include that bald shit head? Hes a mortal ffs. I always hate movies where a mortal is on par with a god. It doesnt make sense. They will just nerf superman so Lex can catch up its so fucking stupid. Supes can kill Lex without even lifting a finger yet the writers will make Supes a scaredy little pussy who cant kill even a goddamn ant.



I kinda doubt they'll take the sequel in that direction, especially since Clark seemed to develop a level of resistence toward Kryptonite by the end of the movie. In fact, Kryptonite itself wasn't the problem, but the atmosphere of his birthplanet, and that was a weakness Supes could overcome considering Zod overcame his weakness to Earth's atmosphere. Perhaps they'll introduce another enemy (is not a comic reader).


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

Doomsday or Conduit should be a better choice then.

The third should add Brainiac with Darkseid cameo.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

wait a second...

*Spoiler*: __ 






Conduit is confirmed for the next villain


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lex Luthor will destroythe sequel and will turn into a melodrama romance movie
> 
> Seriously, why do they have to include that bald shit head? Hes a mortal ffs. I always hate movies where a mortal is on par with a god. It doesnt make sense. They will just nerf superman so Lex can catch up its so fucking stupid. Supes can kill Lex without even lifting a finger yet the writers will make Supes a scaredy little pussy who cant kill even a goddamn ant.



Or introduce him like Batman's Harvey Dent/Two-face. A great side-by-side ally for a while, then turned into unexpectedly fallen comrade due to the machination of someone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

No no no just NO.

Anything about Lex Luthor is shit its a tired formula all superman movies in the past has Lex as the main antagonist and all those films were shit. I dont care if he invents some stupid armor the plot wikl be retarded. Supernan will become a PIS character who will have second thoughts of killing a mortal because of some shitty morality/oath that he believes in. 

Mortal vs God is not a good recipe for a decent film it always turns into stupidity no matter what you do. Superman is considered a god so why cant they just match him against another god? Not a bald jealous shit head.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

stop posting like superman wouldn't ordinarily have second, third, and fourth thoughts about killing

you know nothing about superman if you think he's the sort of person who can easily take a life


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No no no just NO.
> 
> Anything about Lex Luthor is shit its a tired formula all superman movies in the past has Lex as the main antagonist and all those films were shit. I dont care if he invents some stupid armor the plot wikl be retarded. Supernan will become a PIS character who will have second thoughts of killing a mortal because of some shitty morality/oath that he believes in.
> 
> Mortal vs God is not a good recipe for a decent film it always turns into stupidity no matter what you do. Superman is considered a god so why cant they just match him against another god? Not a bald jealous shit head.


[YOUTUBE]tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

Im talking about the writers changing superman into a pussy. 

Thats why Lex can beat him because Supes doesnt want to kill a human. Thats why a supes film involving Lex will be boring and stupid.


Supes: "oh look im about to die Lex is killing me. But what to do? I cant hit him. I love humans"


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im talking about the writers changing superman into a pussy.
> 
> Thats why Lex can beat him because Supes doesnt want to kill a human. Thats why a supes film involving Lex will be boring and stupid.



The issue is you're actually taking Superman for a god when in all the films so far, he's always had second thoughts about killing others. He's not truly a god (at least that's not how I see him and I doubt Snyder wants us to view him that way either, hence the Christianity references). He knows how much stronger he is compared to regular humans, yet he doesn't want to be considered as a superior being or have to rely on his power to solve his problems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2013)

I just dont want Lex Luthor to ever appear on any of the sequels to be the main antagonist its too much of a shit to handle. There will be no action just talk no jutsu about humanity and love and shit.


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I just dont want Lex Luthor to ever appear on any of the sequels to be the main antagonist its too much of a shit to handle. There will be no action just talk no jutsu about humanity and love and shit.



I doubt you'll have much to worry about as it seems Conduit will be the next major villain (read up about him on the wiki).


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

conduit isn't remotely "major", though

he was just some 90s idiot


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> conduit isn't remotely "major", though
> 
> he was just some 90s idiot



I'm speaking with relation to the movies. Like I said, I'm not a comic reader so I wouldn't really know :/


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

i seriously hope he isn't the dude

like, i honestly think most of superman's villains are crap, but just put in some old, trusted mainstay like Metallo

"Conduit" ain't shit


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

My top three list for next villain are Doomsday, Brainiac or Metallo. I wouldn't mind seeing Lex but in a less important maybe as the accomplance or something.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Lex Luthor is in the sequel guys. His going to be more of a rival I think before becoming all and all villain in MoS3. As president Luthor. 

He will build metropolis while playing an angle that superman isn't needed. 

Brainiac and Luthor for final villain please.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Seeing the movie again today with my dad since I got a free readmission ticket. Maybe I'll enjoy it more this time. Doubt it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

No missing scenes shenanigans Stunna.  

I want to watch it again for those fights. So brutal.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Seeing the movie again today with my dad since I got a free readmission ticket. Maybe I'll enjoy it more this time. Doubt it.



I'm thinking of taking my Dad to go see it as a late father's day thing because I remember him saying he thought it looked good.

_ps: Cheer up Stunna._


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

I ain't mad brah. I'm goin' in with an open mind.

But my review got 100 hits. It's too late to change my review regardless lol


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I ain't mad brah. I'm goin' in with an open mind.
> 
> But my review got 100 hits. It's too late to change my review regardless lol



Is it? I've lost count how many movies I watched where first time round I didn't like it, but after watching them again I changed my mind. Be like water Stunna, don't be like cement.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

If I really feel that drastically different I'll write a second opinion piece or something.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

Man Of Steel is number one at the box office.

*is thoroughly disgusted with America*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 17, 2013)

Wanted to see it with my pop for Father's Day but he got a migraine (of all days) but I went to see it by myself anyway. So I'm seeing this 3 times cuz I love this so much. Smallvile figh still makes me the most happy, that fight is brutal


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Man Of Steel is number one at the box office.
> 
> *is thoroughly disgusted with America*





Think you'll find it is pretty much number one everywhere right now with a little bit of competition with This is The End but not really.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@ James Bond

Honestly IMO Man Of Steel is for people who are too easily pleased. 

Also It's not that "I can't deal with it"  It feels like a repeat of Transformers when it was in theaters. 

If its sucking review wise and I can't's find enough people who say its "decent" in other forums I go to nor IRL. It's seen as such.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Blah blah blah transformers...


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2013)

How can it be compared to transformers? It can't be compared to transformers.

Here's a review of the movie that an old friend of mine wrote (spoiler alert) which I think is pretty accurate.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@Freedan

The dialogue is flat, the action is brainless and predictable and made too big a deal out of

Here's a review from a poster on another forum I go to:



> Too goddamn loud.
> 
> There is so much visual noise and audio noise in this movie that I feel like my brain burned with a blowtorch. That wonderful theme from the trailer becomes a lot less wonderful when it's blared continuously at different pitches at high volume. It feels pointless too; we see so much destruction, yet we rarely see the obvious consequences of that destruction like death. At the end, everything is hunky-dory despite a freaking alien invasion flattening (I'm not kidding about the flattening part) half of Metropolis.
> 
> ...


----------



## アストロ (Jun 17, 2013)

Am I and a few handful of viewers that watched this movie notice the biblical allegories / motifs/ metaphors? 

Nothing too fancy, but there were a few painfully obvious examples. It has been said a few times Superman epitomizes the things Jesus stands for. And I just realized it throughout the film. To be honest it was an encouragement to see those comparisons. Not be irreverent of course - but it's nice to see those messages being weaved in subtle ways.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 17, 2013)

I had no problem with the dialogue unlike in dark knight where I just roll my eyes in response to the over dramatic pretentious monologues and speeches and that annoying one liner soldier who wouldn't shut up.. (Not a hater, watched it many times)


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@アストロ

IMO "This Is the End" does the best job of dishing out biblical references. Should check it.


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally got to see the movie today, and some of the reviews I've read on the internet pretty much had the same opinions as I did about the movie, that its incredible visually but its missing the heart component. The pacing is just super fast, its kinda felt like a lot of things were being forced on to viewers so quickly just so we can get on to the action fest. In many ways I wasnt entirely bummed out about that because of how familliar I am with Superman in general, actually I would bet that its something the writers and director were probably counting on. The conclusion to the Clark vs Zod fight bummed me out though, and by crossing over that line it became painfully aware that while this is a Superman movie it's not really my "Superman".


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Superman's killed in comics as well so I'm wondering what this "my Superman" is that everyone is going on about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2013)

Superman should've just sent him to the Phantom zone.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

But every last bit of kryptonian tech was destroyed at that point.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

To say That Man of Steel is anywhere as bad as Transformers is mind-blowing.

The dialogue wasn't flat either.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Doomsday or Conduit should be a better choice then.
> 
> The third should add Brainiac with Darkseid cameo.



Possibly, not sure about the Third MOS movie since Snyder, Goyer and Nolan confirmed that the next 2 movies Superman is going to be in is MOS2 and then a JL movie.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 17, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Suck a dick, Sucker Punch was good.
> 
> And i don't say that cause im a Zack Snyder fan boy i did not even know who directed sucker punch intil your post nor do i know what movies Zack has directed other then Superman and now Sucker punch.
> 
> I am dead serious by the way i don't look up who directs what or anybody that works on the movies to be honest other then the actors.



You thought Sucker Punch was good...? That mindless plottless, poorly written piece of shit was good...? How...?


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

Current rating for Man Of Steel: 56%

Although it went back up from 56% to 57% yesterday it's once again gone back down to 56%. Moreover....

*snickers*



> All Critics (225) | Top Critics (46) | Fresh (125) | Rotten (100)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Current rating for Man Of Steel: 56%
> 
> Although it went back up from 56% to 57% yesterday it's once again gone back down to 56%. Moreover....
> 
> *snickers*



I don't know how anybody expected anything less than soulless poorly directed shit seeing how it's directed by Zack Snyder.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm surprised there's not a toy or Lego set for jor els little dragon thing, all the shots during that scene reminded me of panzer dragoon


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 17, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Superman's killed in comics as well so I'm wondering what this "my Superman" is that everyone is going on about.



I wasn't aware that Superman has killed people in the comics, I always assumed that aside from the alternate versions of Superman the main one always stuck to the "no kill rule". Though I admit I've never been a regular reader of Superman, aside from the movies and what we've seen on television and the numerous graphic novels and compilations.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 17, 2013)

O-ushi said:


> I wasn't aware that Superman has killed people in the comics, I always assumed that aside from the alternate versions of Superman the main one always stuck to the "no kill rule". Though I admit I've never been a regular reader of Superman, aside from the movies and what we've seen on television and the numerous graphic novels and compilations.



Plus even if Superman didn't kill him and still defeated him, what would they do with him? There's no kryptonite in the movie so they can't keep Zod weakened. They can't put him in jail since he'd just break out in five seconds and terrorize the city again. They can't send him to the Phantom Zone because all the technology capable of doing so was destroyed. 

You also has to remember this Superman doesn't have any access to the alternatives he has in the moves or comics. No Fortress of Solitude, no super-bots, no Justice League. Just the cape on his back. He made a judgment call, he hated it obviously, but it was the only way to end it. 

And its perhaps because of this experience that inspires MOS Superman to take up his no killing code.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

Went in to see Supes let loose and that's exactly what I got.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2013)

Saw it yesterday for Father's Day, it was pretty awesome. I don't have much time to go on detail about it now, but particularly I found the first fight in the movie in Krypton between Jor-El and Zod to be great. It may not have been as climatic and super as the final one, but for some reason I liked the grounded punches they exchanged, specially the quick ones Jor-El gave Zod. Me thinks Crowe pulled out there some of the things he learned when he played James J. Braddock for Cinderalla Man years ago.

I think I'll see it again this Saturday with a friend.

[YOUTUBE]-uJylK2o6ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Current rating for Man Of Steel: 56%
> 
> Although it went back up from 56% to 57% yesterday it's once again gone back down to 56%. Moreover....
> 
> *snickers*



bender, did zack snyder not respond to your letter pleading for first dibs on buying henry cavill's used crotch-guard

i see no other explanation for the unhealthy negative fixation you have with this film


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> *Film currently holds a 59% on rottentomatoes. In layman terms: It's an "F"*
> 
> To me that translates to "not worth my time or money".
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> Ouchies
> 
> Man Of Steel is drain piping yo. 58% on rottentomatoes now.





Bender said:


> The amount of rotten reviews for the Man Of Steel flick is stacking up
> 
> Rolling on the floor at Man Of Steel's theater debut.





Bender said:


> *What 'Man Of Steel' Got Wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> Man Of Steel is number one at the box office.
> 
> *is thoroughly disgusted with America*





Bender said:


> Current rating for Man Of Steel: 56%
> 
> Although it went back up from 56% to 57% yesterday it's once again gone back down to 56%. Moreover....
> 
> *snickers*



seriously

it's like this film actually fucked you in the ass


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I don't know how anybody expected anything less than soulless poorly directed shit seeing how it's directed by Zack Snyder.



People were expecting that Nolan's participating, however small it may have been, could have resulted in a surprisingly decent movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Current rating for Man Of Steel: 56%
> 
> Although it went back up from 56% to 57% yesterday it's once again gone back down to 56%. Moreover....
> 
> *snickers*



RT has Thor sitting at 70% roughly.. and Thor was fucking terrible. A lot of the bad reviews are more about "comic book fans" feeling unsatisfied therefore biased reviews.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

RT has TDKR, which was poorly-paced, contrivance-filled, woodenly-acted, pretentious twaddle, at 87%

>rottentomatoes ever mattering


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

So far Bender's just a broken record reciting Transformers and Rotten tomatoes and any time he's tried to convey "his" point he has quoted other reviewers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

wait

>the reviews blah blah, not worth my time
>i thought nolan would save it!
>continuously linking _other_ people's opinions

has bender actually seen the film?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm guessing he wrote all those letters to Jor-El requesting him to ban Clark from Kripton and is still bitter people like Superman better anyway


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

Brownest of all browncoats
A brownie, if you will


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe he's just really angry they removed the underpants?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

In his defense, I'm really mad about that too


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

> I made an extensive post, yet you focused on that one line?


Of course I did
Your wall of text is chockfull of spoilers



> Would you insult someone with asthma, Down's Syndrome, broken bones, or cancer? If not, I shall ask that you show me that same courtesy, as well.



Yes. He would. Also jews, gays, catholics, agnostics, republicans, democrats.
To give you special treatment would be as prejudiced as comparing assburgers to fucking cancer and down's syndrome is stupid ?_?


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

James Bond said:


> RT has Thor sitting at 70% roughly.. and Thor was fucking terrible. A lot of the bad reviews are more about "comic book fans" feeling unsatisfied therefore biased reviews.



Thor was actually alright. Dunno what you're talking about. Hell, Thor was actually on point with his capturing the essence of the character. This movie doesn't accurately portray the Supes Americans all know and love.



Dream said:


> People were expecting that Nolan's participating, however small it may have been, could have resulted in a surprisingly decent movie.



Too bad it's not. 

@ James Bond

I'm speaking on the most blatantly obvious characteristic to describe the film.

Also the rationale people have made for seeing it is horrendous and just goes to show how accurate my comparison to Transformers is:



> Went in to see Supes let loose and that's exactly what I got.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@DDJ quotes of Lucaniel in which there's difficulty making a intelligible remark without making an insult.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

> Also the rationale people have made for seeing it is horrendous and just goes to show how accurate my comparison to Transformers is:



>here is one quote from one person
>see how accurate my generalisation is?



Bender said:


> @DDJ quotes of Lucaniel in which there's difficulty making a intelligible remark without making an insult.



...

is it just me or was that completely _un_intelligible


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

Thor was about George Bush turning into Nelson Mandela over the weekend
Loki Elba and Odin were about the only good things in the movie and together they are but a third of it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

I love it when Superman lets loose and kills more people than the villains


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@Stunna

Superman pummeling a person is better. Superman TAS episode " Legacy' is a prominent example. Leave the whole to the point it seems he wants to kill the villain thing to Batman.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> @DDJ quotes of Lucaniel in which there's difficulty making a intelligible remark without making an insult.



Are you saying that being insulting is how Lucaniel prefers to communicate with others?



Stunna said:


> I love it when Superman lets loose and kills more people than the villains



When did he do that in this film? I know that he caused much destruction himself, but was it not all collateral damage from his battle against the invaders?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, my review having spoilers is expected, so if other users wish to avoid spoilers, they can avoid this thread until they have seen the film. That is what I did when I began reading _A Song of Ice and Fire._


The movie only premiered on the states only this weekend
You're not free to spoil just yet.
Granted, it's not as bad as demanding the same pity you give to cancer victims, but it's selfish as fuck
Still I did avoid the spoilers.
It's the reason why I only pointed out your man hair line if you'll remember.


> Second: very well, I am glad that he was not singling me out, but I now am angry at both of you for misspelling the name of the condition. Apserger's Syndrome has nothing to do with asses or burgers: it is named in honor of Hans Asperger, the doctor who first diagnosed the condition in 1944. If you can spell "Down's syndrome" properly (which, incidentally, was also named in honor of the doctor who first diagnosed it), then you can spell "Asperger's Syndrome" properly, as well.



?_?

Oh Lord

To me my ignoremnir


----------



## Reyes (Jun 17, 2013)

People are really pissed about the Superman and Zod fight with the destruction.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 17, 2013)

It's the most desperate fight Supes has had in his life so I don't think he would have had the time to watch for collateral damage.

Yes,not all those buildings he leveled while fighting Zod were empty,but he had no other choice.

If he would have reined his strenght in Zod would have pulverised him.

It was do or die.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2013)

I enjoyed Man of Steel, it could've been better, but it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2013)

So much for not killing


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@TehChron & DemonDragonJ

Also one of the aspergers people.

It's funny that Asperger people receive flak even though I'm actually working at a high paying job.

@Ghost Of Gashir

Oh Supes you...


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

The only way that image could be better is if Batman was mid bitch slapping Robin.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> It's the most desperate fight Supes has had in his life so I don't think he would have had the time to watch for collateral damage.
> 
> Yes,not all those buildings he leveled while fighting Zod were empty,but he had no other choice.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think people are just nitpicking at whatever they could find

I didn't see anyone complaining when he was causing this much collateral damage in most of his DCAU fights.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2013)

also, metropolis had been facing a city-ending threat for a day or so? and there are such things as evacuations

so it's not as if everyone was just holed up in their apartment buldings, dying as supes punched zod through them

*snip*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

I imagine the Flash would have evacuated everyone


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I love it when Superman lets loose and kills more people than the villains



Not sure if sarcastic or not but Supes fights in metropolis a lot and there are always casualties. One of the main themes of superman is that even with all that power he still can't save every single person.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

Possible explanations: 

The flash saved everyone
Kal used x-ray vision to hit only empty buildings
Those buildings were full of unamerican terrorists
Supes actually stopped the debris from hitting bystanders by hitting them with his face
Those buildings were unamercian terrorists. Yes the buildings
Lex Luthor used red kriptonite based ciment


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

I hope Lex isn't the main villain in the sequel. I'm so sick of that character appearing in these movies that I wouldnt be sad if I never saw him again.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope Lex isn't the main villain in the sequel. I'm so sick of that character appearing in these movies that I wouldnt be sad if I never saw him again.



Lex Luthor is one on the greatest comic book villains ever made and he deserves to finally be done justice on the big screen. Though he should not be the _only_ villain- he works best with rivals and superpowered underlings-, or even necessarily the main one, he needs, _needs_ to be in it.

He's one of those cases where the character has never _truly_ appeared in the movies, since Hackman and Spacey don't resemble any particular version from the comics beyond "evil criminal genius who hates Superman" and were pretty much doing their own thing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2013)

Much like with th joker, you first need to make a movie where superman's philosophy triumphs, before you can make one where it is deconstructed


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 17, 2013)

They should adapt "Lex Luthor: Man of Steel". But replace the 'Hope' creation with either another man-made Superman Villain Lex could create.

Maybe cut out the part with Batman, but not Bruce Wayne. And introduce CADMUS.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Lex Luthor is one on the greatest comic book villains ever made and he deserves to finally be done justice on the big screen. Though he should not be the _only_ villain- he works best with rivals and superpowered underlings-, or even necessarily the main one, he needs, _needs_ to be in it.
> 
> He's one of those cases where the character has never _truly_ appeared in the movies, since Hackman and Spacey don't resemble any particular version from the comics beyond "evil criminal genius who hates Superman" and were pretty much doing their own thing.



I honestly don't care. He has become too overexposed in films. At least wait until the 3rd movie, which will likely be the end of the trilogy, before using him. I'd rather see a new villain. 

One of the reasons Im sick of these reboots is they keep bringing back villains I've seen before, even if the interpretations were vastly different. I'd rather see Braniac or Doomsday instead of Zodd or Luther again.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 17, 2013)

It was good, better than I thought actually. 

I'm just grateful they changed his suit and found a decent actor.
Now waiting for a Darkseid appearance in the next one.
And a Green Lantern movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> I honestly don't care. He has become too overexposed in films. At least wait until the 3rd movie, which will likely be the end of the trilogy, before using him. I'd rather see a new villain.
> 
> One of the reasons Im sick of these reboots is they keep bringing back villains I've seen before, even if the interpretations were vastly different. I'd rather see Braniac or Doomsday instead of Zodd or Luther again.



They should use Brainiac for film 2 but have Lex Luthor in it, setting the stage for the showdown in film 3. And pepper in the likes of Metallo or Parasite as his minions or pawns. 

(and its Zod and Luthor, not Zodd and Luther).

Doomsday isn't really a priority, and never will be.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2013)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> It was good, better than I thought actually.
> 
> I'm just grateful they changed his suit and found a decent actor.
> Now waiting for a Darkseid appearance in the next one.
> And a Green Lantern movie.



I can see a Darkseid appearance in the next movie and with him being the villain in a possible third movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 17, 2013)

It was good, not great. Enjoyable for sure though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Possible explanations:
> 
> The flash saved everyone
> *Kal used x-ray vision to hit only empty buildings*
> ...



I think one scene of that would have gone along way. 

On Lex, I agree with Masamune, in that we haven't really seen Lex Luthor on screen. We've seen a rich guy who hates superman whose name happens to be lex luthor. I understand that people want something new, but he got such an unfair shake that this would be an exception for me. 

That being said, if introduced in MoS 2 there shouldn't be any direct confrontation between the 2 outside of a birthright / LL:MoS style standoff where Supes calls him out and Lex replies with some variation of "good luck proving that in court".

But one reason I do want to see Lex is that given the destruction caused by the Supes/Zod battle it easily sets him up to be the "hero" who aids in the reconstruction.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Conduit is probably going to be the villain in the second movie dunno about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the JL film


 or possible third movie.



*Spoiler*: __ 



How do you guys feel about this movie apparently being an introduction to a cinematic JLA verse?


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 17, 2013)

Ankoma said:


> Plus even if Superman didn't kill him and still defeated him, what would they do with him? There's no kryptonite in the movie so they can't keep Zod weakened. They can't put him in jail since he'd just break out in five seconds and terrorize the city again. They can't send him to the Phantom Zone because all the technology capable of doing so was destroyed.
> 
> You also has to remember this Superman doesn't have any access to the alternatives he has in the moves or comics. No Fortress of Solitude, no super-bots, no Justice League. Just the cape on his back. He made a judgment call, he hated it obviously, but it was the only way to end it.
> 
> And its perhaps because of this experience that inspires MOS Superman to take up his no killing code.



Its still a big thing for me though, having Superman cross that line brings a certain level of darkness that doesn't mix well with what Superman is suppose to represent. At least to me anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> They should use Brainiac for film 2 but have Lex Luthor in it, setting the stage for the showdown in film 3. And pepper in the likes of Metallo or Parasite as his minions or pawns.
> 
> (and its Zod and Luthor, not Zodd and Luther).
> 
> Doomsday isn't really a priority, and never will be.



It depends on how he's utilized. Whether you liked Gene Hackman's Lex or not, he was the primary threat in the first movie. Therefore, when Lex returned, but wasn't as dangerous as Zod, it meant something. Zod was just that much of a threat.

If Lex is introduced in the Snyder-verse as a supporting villain, he just won't have the same impact. Unless he's deep in the shadows, like Moriarty from "Sherlock Holmes (2009)".


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Yeah I think people are just nitpicking at whatever they could find




How is it nitpicking from me about how pathetic I find the lack of character development in the film?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2013)

*snip*

As for the main subject of this thread, I do wish to see Lex Luthor appear in a future film of this series, since he is one of Superman's most iconic villains, just as the Joker is for Batman, which is why the Joker has appeared in virtually every incarnation of Batman's story. I did not find either of the two previous live-action portrayals of Luthor, by Gene Hackman and Kevin Spacey, respectively, to be as truly menacing as the one by Clancy Brown in the _DC Animated Universe,_ which remains to this day my favorite portrayal of Lex Luthor; now, that was a true and properly evil portrayal of the character, in my mind, and I would very much like to see a live-action portrayal of that nature, as well. I have said it before, but I shall say again that Patrick Stewart would be absolutely brilliant as Lex Luthor; he would need digital editing to make him appear to be the same age as Henry Cavill, but he definitely has the acting ability to give a truly sinister and menacing tone to Superman's arch-nemesis, in my mind.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> How is it nitpicking from me about how pathetic I find the lack of character development in the film?



Don't get ahead of yourself I was talking about the critics at RT.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

The Great Gatsby was better.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself I was talking about the critics at RT.



Okay..DUDE some of them are. Some of them aren't. All that's known is that there are tons of complaints thrown out there. 

You have to be familiar with it from a basic POV of Supes all are familiar with. Not go off wall with the shit. This is an example of as I said "going off the wall".


Superman is supposed to be seen as bright loving figure and yet he's a more Batman-ish frowner version. It's irkish. 

As this one review says:



> Like cities and civilisations, superheroes need their foundation myths. Christopher Nolan and David S Goyer provided a new one for Bruce Wayne's alter ego in Batman Begins (infinitely more elaborate than the tale Bob Kane came up with in his 1939 comic). Now they've done the same for Clark Kent and Superman, whose arrival from the doomed planet Krypton was recorded in a mere handful of comic strip panels in 1938 by Jerry Siegel and Joe Shuster. But Nolan and Goyer, credited as producer and screenwriter on Man of Steel, have entrusted the direction of their star child to a much cruder film-maker, Zack Snyder. The result is noisy, violent, overlong and laboured.
> 
> We're given a lengthy history of Krypton, an over-reaching galaxy that brought about its own destruction, of the conflict there between the authoritarian racist General Zod (Michael Shannon) and Superman's father (Russell Crowe, who has rather more to do here than Marlon Brando did in the 1978 Superman), and of the dispatch to Earth of the magnificently endowed, messianic baby to be known as Clark Kent (Henry Cavill).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

> Superman is supposed to be seen as bright loving figure and yet he's a more Batman-ish frowner version. It's irkish.



No just no. What was the last Superman book you read?


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

@Stunna

It's funny you saying that:



Man Of Steel is well underway to be in the same level of suck as The Gatsby


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> No just no. What was the last Superman book you read?



I read the classic Superman comics, I watched the Superman The Animated series. This film is nothing in comparison to them.

Hell this issue of Supes is better than the film:


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what is required before a Kryptonian can fly ? It took Supes his whole life yet Zod pops in and flies within hours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Does anyone know what is required before a Kryptonian can fly ? It took Supes his whole life yet Zod pops in and flies within hours.



to be fair, they do state that Zod was a natural born warrior. He learned to focus his abilities pretty quickly too. He just knows how to adapt.

Also, I was under the impression that Superman didn't know he could fly until he met his Dad. He probably never even tried. Once he puts in some effort, he picks it up pretty quickly.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender. Superman comics have changed from those days.


----------



## David (Jun 17, 2013)

I liked this a lot, and this is coming from a generic movie-goer not into American comics.

I was afraid that Henry Cavill's American accent and acting would be unconvincing after watching one of the TV Spots, but I actually liked what he did.

The action was the best I've seen in a movie, up there with Matrix Reloaded, but without the Kung Fu.

Straight up Superman vs. Kryptonian brawling at some super/hypersonic speed.

Did not mind the ending at all.  Thought Supe's agonizing scream was done right.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> to be fair, they do state that Zod was a natural born warrior. He learned to focus his abilities pretty quickly too. He just knows how to adapt.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that Superman didn't know he could fly until he met his Dad. He probably never even tried. Once he puts in some effort, he picks it up pretty quickly.



I don't recall his Dad telling him so. Was that the part he was talking about testing his limits or something or was that after ? I guess it's kind of like fine tuning their powers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> I don't recall his Dad telling him so. Was that the part he was talking about testing his limits or something or was that after ? I guess it's kind of like fine tuning their powers.



Yeah. that'swhat  I meant. That conversation inspired him to test out flying.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> she was smart and resourceful enough to find him, brave and loyal enough clam up when the fbi and the whole world besides were pressuring her to spill the beans about who he was, she actually went with the creepy alien soldiers into space when they randomly changed the terms of the deal, she helped out in escaping the kryptonian mothership and saving metropolis, and she's also amy adams
> 
> so...
> 
> ...



She didn't find him; he appeared. Everything else also doesn't warrant the infatuation at the end given that they barely got to know each other. Even Thor and Jane's relationship was more believable than this because you know....they actually had time to connect. 

The Superman action setpieces were not on a "much" bigger scale; they were both on a city-level scale and the destruction in the Avengers was arguably more because there was a lot more happening. 

I'll give you the speed factor but everything else was dumbed down. In Superman you got the villains and hero with the exact same ability showcasing the exact same thing. Speed blitz, Punch, kick, heat ray, throw, repeat. It was done spectacularly of course; but repetitively as well. In Avengers you got a very diverse array of abilities being showcased. You got the Hulk with brute force; Thor with brute force + Mijolnir + lightning; Iron man with his technological capabilities; Black Widow with some great martial arts choreography; the modern day legolas and Captain America who I think along with Legolas was the weakest in terms of actions but still had some great scenes (like that iron man combo). While Superman had a lot of the same thing; Avengers took advantage of its diverse heroes. Moreover; the Avengers in its entirety contained MORE action than Man of Steel in its entirety which says a lot considering all Man of Steel had going for it was action.



> ban let's be honest, that hulk thing was absolutely awful
> 
> it's not up for interpretation that he was suddenly able to control his transformations, and this was waved away with the most nonsensical line in the whole film: "that's my secret, captain, i'm always angry"
> 
> *if he was always angry, would he not always be hulk?*



lol. The Hulk thing was absolutely amazing. He wasn't "suddenly" able to control his transformations; I can't believe you missed such important developments in the movie. I'm also disappointed that no one else was able to accurately explain this to you. Black Widow made it clear in the beginning of the movie that Banner had not had any incidents for a very long time. Banner was trying to repress the "Hulk". This is why when he transformed for the first time; he had no control. He transformed unwillingly and after attempting to repress his other side for so long. Stark tried to explain to him that he should accept Hulk instead of fighting it; which is what he did in the end. Transforming unwillingly and not accepting who you are = no control; transforming willingly and accepting who you are = control. 

The statement made to Cap was in reference to the fact that everyone believed he had some special way of keeping calm when in truth there was a war going on in his mind and he just pretended to act calm (remember his sudden outbursts). The smile and then the line was an admission that he accepted who he was and he willingly transformed in order to fight alongside his friends.



> also, ban, the chitauri were an alien race capable of FTL space travel, right?
> 
> how/why would their invasion's mothership be so weak it could be taken out by a modern-era nuke, which in technological terms would be like a wheelbarrow compared to their internal combustion engine?



ok this is just grasping at straws. This was no more ridiculous than that random mini-blackhole/ phantom zone explosion in Man of Steel or Batman breaking his back and then getting healed after hanging on a piece of rope for a couple days. They are comic book movies; expect some stupidity.

Even giving MOS the action; Avengers absolutely destroys that movie in every other category and I feel sorry for you if you can't see this. 

and oh yeah, Avengers had scenes like this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXAAeef2gAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2013)

I viewed this movie as Matrix feat. Superman.

My one issue although its kind of resolved is that if Zod plan went through it would just be a planet of Kryptonians without powers essentially humans, and then only Zod and his team would be the only adults, so it was really all pointless. But then they mention Zod was designed genetically to be a warrior and place Krypton above all else, so even if they were fundamentally the same as humans once his terraforming was complete, they would still be Kryptonians by classification. The best ending would have been Zod to kill himself after his chance to rebuild his home was crushed as his programming (or as he said his soul) was now obsolete.


Rouths Superman Returns could be a direct sequel to this as well actually.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah. that'swhat  I meant. That conversation inspired him to test out flying.



So he was like "Well..i'm fast as shit, I can lift a truck with one hand...flying should be no problem" lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

How could Superman Returns be a sequel to this?


----------



## David (Jun 17, 2013)

David said:


> The action was the best I've seen in a movie, up there with Matrix Reloaded, but without the Kung Fu.



Rewatching the Matrix Reloaded scenes and comparing them now now, the MoS action scenes were on a completely different level.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

Serp said:


> I viewed this movie as Matrix feat. Superman.
> 
> My one issue although its kind of resolved is that if Zod plan went through it would just be a planet of Kryptonians without powers essentially humans, and then only Zod and his team would be the only adults, so it was really all pointless. But then they mention Zod was designed genetically to be a warrior and place Krypton above all else, so even if they were fundamentally the same as humans once his terraforming was complete, they would still be Kryptonians by classification. The best ending would have been Zod to kill himself after his chance to rebuild his home was crushed as his programming (or as he said his soul) was now obsolete.
> 
> ...



A) I was under the impression that Kryptonians would have similar powers to Superman, even if they aren't as strong. They didn't seem as powerful on Krypton because they used up their energy. Earth's atmosphere just happened to be that much better.

B) Russell Crowe and Zod imply that the codecs include what a Krypton shall become. Crower's character= brilliant scientist, Zod= Warrior based on the coding. Superman was unique because he was naturally born, so could do what he chose.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> t*o be fair, they do state that Zod was a natural born warrior.* He learned to focus his abilities pretty quickly too. He just knows how to adapt.



That's a terrible handwave.

By that logic: DBZ Goten should be able to fly even though he's a Super Saiyan. But he doesn't.




Stunna said:


> How could Superman Returns be a sequel to this?



Simple: they're both depressors type of Superman. Frown facers.



> Bender. Superman comics have changed from those days.



Superman stories before the new 52 reboot were still pretty upbeat. Also Superman was a witty, upbeat kind of enthusiastic superhero.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> B) Russell Crowe and Zod imply that the codecs include what a Krypton shall become. Crower's character= brilliant scientist, Zod= Warrior based on the coding. *Superman was unique because he was naturally born, so could do what he chose.*



You see, these are some great concepts and I think it would have helped if they elaborated on this or even based the film around it instead of just hinting at it. Zod had the potential to become a very great tragic villain but instead they made him out to be someone that no one gives a shit about.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

How did Jor and Lara get away with giving birth to Kal?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> That's a terrible handwave.
> 
> By that logic: DBZ Goten should be able to fly even though he's a Super Saiyan. But he doesn't.
> 
> .



Why are you comparing DBZ's logic with MoS's logic? But I can throw it right back at you. Goten not being able to fly is a bit of a hole. Goku and Tien managed to learn Kamehameha, one of the most enduring techniques, just after watching someone else do it. 

We also don't know how much of a natural warrior Goten is. Goku and Tien made fighting their life. I was under the impression that Goten will become like Gohan, so it comes down to how you define 'natural warrior'. 

But really, MoS operates by its own logic. I had a lot of problems with this movie, but Zod immediately mastering his abilities was not one of them. He was born to do this kind of shit.



> You see, these are some great concepts and I think it would have helped if they elaborated on this or even based the film around it instead of just hinting at it. Zod had the potential to become a very great tragic villain but instead they made him out to be someone that no one gives a shit about.



I agree. They shouldn't elaborated on that more and cut down the repetitive speeches.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

You forget daily planet Kent wasn't born in this film yet. That's were all that playfulness comes from. Superman was still a confused individual for throughout most of the film. Even when he donned the cape there was still that sense of him not knowing where he stood in the world. 

On the phone so will not bother with a tl; dr.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Goten becoming like Gohan was pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> How did Jor and Lara get away with giving birth to Kal?


moving my question


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna I have seen it before in college and it can happen.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems like it'd be hard for the world's most prominent scientist to get away with having a pregnant wife in a society that has made it illegal. A bit different than a couple of college kids.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

If they can hide it so can one of the most brilliant mind in krypton. 

Besides she probably kept a low profile and didn't wear standard kryptonian gear.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

Not like they could do anything about it. Kyrpton was gonna blow soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

The point is that the Kryptonian paparazzi would be all over the house of El.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

They could have killed Lara moon and they were in denial about the planet til it was too late.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The point is that the Kryptonian paparazzi would be all over the house of El.



Do paparazzi follow any well known scientists and their family extensively? I think not.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

@Vault: I see Einstein in my Tumblr feed every blue moon bro

Another question: Why did they bother sending Zod and his followers into the Phantom Zone inside of such a large, presumable war ship?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

The fact even the Kryptonians council didn't know about Lara's birth is confusing to me


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> @Vault: I see Einstein in my Tumblr feed every blue moon bro
> 
> Another question: Why did they bother sending Zod and his followers into the Phantom Zone inside of such a large, presumable war ship?


For monitoring all of them maybe? It's hard to gather the freezed criminals when they're just being set loose on phantom zone like that, as they could be drifting anywhere and beyond the reach of Kryptonian guards


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

You need a war ship to keep tabs on about a dozen frozen criminals? And would they really care that much about traitors?


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2013)

My point was even if Zod had succeeded he would have been king of a planet of children. And his terraforming would have removed their powers because he said to Clark if he didn't do it should they all spend their lives learning and suffering through adapting to having super powers. 

But still Zod if they fleshed him out would have been such a deeper character if he simply was a product of his programming, product Krypton/Kryptonians without hesistation a natural born psychopathic general, and suicide once all options had been exhausted would have rounded off the character. It is this among others that make me see the Parallel between Smith and Neo for the Maxtrix.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Wasn't that the only ship which kryptonians ever built?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 17, 2013)

Remember that these rebels are high ranking officers of Kryptonians military, including General Zod. They got assets and information that would be useful for reforming the military and space expedition.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

The small ships that they used to ferry from Earth to outside the planet's atmosphere would have sufficed just as well.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The small ships that they used to ferry from Earth to outside the planet's atmosphere would have sufficed just as well.



Maybe it's incapable of space travel?


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> Why are you comparing DBZ's logic with MoS's logic? But I can throw it right back at you. Goten not being able to fly is a bit of a hole. Goku and Tien managed to learn Kamehameha, one of the most enduring techniques, just after watching someone else do it.



I'm using the DBZ logic because it seems to fit with the smash-em up bit of Man Of Steel.




> We also don't know how much of a natural warrior Goten is. Goku and Tien made fighting their life. I was under the impression that Goten will become like Gohan, so it comes down to how you define 'natural warrior'.



Goten was allowed to fight because he trained with his momma.




> But really, MoS operates by its own logic. I had a lot of problems with this movie, but Zod immediately mastering his abilities was not one of them. He was born to do this kind of shit.



Okay, here's the thing tho broski, that type of crap doesn't fly in cinema.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2013)

The phantom zone ship was a cargo ship. They went looking for Ka and found more and more supplies and weapons on the outposts, and then turned their ship into a war ship.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> Maybe it's incapable of space travel?


Maybe.**


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Okay..DUDE some of them are. Some of them aren't. All that's known is that there are tons of complaints thrown out there.
> 
> You have to be familiar with it from a basic POV of Supes all are familiar with. Not go off wall with the shit. This is an example of as I said "going off the wall".
> 
> ...



You haven't even seen the movie have you?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 17, 2013)

Just watched this movie and all I can say is ugh. They took everything that makes superman superman and did away with it in one fell stroke.I think I will actually need a drink to process how bad of a movie this is.....

Dark Knight Rises was a better movie than this....


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Just watched this movie and all I can say is ugh. They took everything that makes superman superman and did away with it in one fell stroke.I think I will actually need a drink to process how bad of a movie this is.....*
> 
> Dark Knight Rises was a better movie than this....



I think your overreacting my guess is you've never actually seen a bad movie before, come back when you've seen Sharktopus, Robot Monster, Manos: The Hands of Fate or Superman Returns.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 17, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I think your overreacting my guess is you've never actually seen a bad movie before, come back when you've seen Sharktopus, Robot Monster, Manos: The Hands of Fate or Superman Returns.



No, I'm pretty sure I have seen bad movies before. I just paid 10 bucks to see another one. But it's my opinion. And you can't critique my taste in  movies and be called Godzillafan. There are some absolutely horrible Godzilla movies.  But if it makes you fee better I'll sit down and write an essay on everything wrong with Man of Steel.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> You haven't even seen the movie have you?



I have the bootleg of the fucking movie on my HD. Don't know what hte hell you're talking about.

@Blitzomaru

How I feel each time I think about the film.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I mean can all sit there and nitpick certain aspects of a movie and call it terrible.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 17, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, I'm pretty sure I have seen bad movies before. I just paid 10 bucks to see another one. But it's my opinion. And you can't critique my taste in  movies and be called Godzillafan. There are some absolutely horrible Godzilla movies.  But if it makes you fee better I'll sit down and write an essay on everything wrong with Man of Steel.



he has 2 maybe 3 films out of 28.....Now your reaching bro.

You can write an essay but i assure you it will be filled with nitpicks and shit that in reality would probably never be satisfied no matter what movie they released.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2013)

No. This wasn't a Superman movie. This could have been a Hancock prequel, or a generic alien invasion movie. This wasn't a Superman movie. It was rife with cliches, terrible editing, a terrible script and plot holes galore.

I can make the case that objectively Superman IV is still the better movie.

Also, the entire time Superman was fighting he had this smirk on his face that made me think of nothing but this:


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup like I thought nothing but generic hipster nitpicks.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2013)

How is it a generic hipster nitpick when they change the main character to the point that he is no longer recognizable?

Imagine if after the Batman Nolan trilogy, the next theatrical version was this:



Or what if Wolverine next movie was a musical? Or what if the Silver Surfer was a kid from Hawaii?

Every time a film adaptation is poorly received its almost always because it drastically deviated from the source material. This Superman is as much like the iconic superman as Ryan Reynolds was Deadpool. Sometimes a character changes is a good thing, but most of the time it is terrible like Emo Pete from Spider-man 3, Halle Berry's Catwoman, Galactus, Paralax, or Doctor Doom. So no, its not nitpicky when you point out something like that. It changes the entire movie going experience. 

Also if you wanna get nitpicky, here's a big one that just jumped out at me....Why didn't the Kryptonians just terraform Mars? They could have easily done that, built their power base and then crushed earth. They were going to level the planet, which would kill most living things, so why not just start on a planet with less junk in the way? Or Zod coulda been like 'hey everyone, just take your helmet off and squint for like 10 seconds. Voila! extra strength, heat vision and flight!' Or how can Clark Kent have a job after ALIENS landed on his front porch. Or how can the government not know Clark is Superman when all Lois did was follow the giant trail of weird shit he did growing up?

Now that is nitpicky. My problem is that they took teh name of superman and slapped it on this person without understanding what Superman is. It's not the powers, or the origin, it's the character of the man, and this superman wasn't the Boy Scout, he wasn't the shining beacon for mankind. he was Hancock without the drinking problem.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 18, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I think your overreacting my guess is you've never actually seen a bad movie before, come back when you've seen Sharktopus, Robot Monster, Manos: The Hands of Fate or Superman Returns.



Just because a movie isn't "WORST OF ALL TIME" bad doesn't mean a movie still isn't bad.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't wait for RLM's review. It's going to be hilarious.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> This wasn't a Superman movie. It was rife with cliches, terrible editing, a terrible script and plot holes galore.





> This wasn't a Superman movie.





> It was rife with cliches



lol                    



> Every time a film adaptation is poorly received its almost always because it drastically deviated from the source material. This Superman is as much like the iconic superman as Ryan Reynolds was Deadpool. Sometimes a character changes is a good thing, but most of the time it is terrible like Emo Pete from Spider-man 3, Halle Berry's Catwoman, Galactus, Paralax, or Doctor Doom. So no, its not nitpicky when you point out something like that. It changes the entire movie going experience.



>this superman is nothing like my superman
>he's different
>like these other characters that were different

excellent argument friend



> Also if you wanna get nitpicky, here's a big one that just jumped out at me....Why didn't the Kryptonians just terraform Mars? They could have easily done that, built their power base and then crushed earth. They were going to level the planet, which would kill most living things, so why not just start on a planet with less junk in the way?



lol that's not even worthy of being a nitpick

superman was on earth, as was the codex

they could've gone to mars, if they gave a crap about earthlings or thought that earth was gonna pose a threat to them, but they were technologically superior, so they didn't



> Or Zod coulda been like 'hey everyone, just take your helmet off and squint for like 10 seconds. Voila! extra strength, heat vision and flight!' Or how can Clark Kent have a job after ALIENS landed on his front porch. Or how can the government not know Clark is Superman when all Lois did was follow the giant trail of weird shit he did growing up?



why do you expect zod to be aware of heat vision and flight when the only person who would be aware of that was Kal

aliens landed in a lot of places that day

lois was alerted to that trail by meeting him in person: all the government knew was that someone had created a fake identity to get onto that expedition, they didn't know what he looked like


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> How is it a generic hipster nitpick when they change the main character to the point that he is no longer recognizable?
> 
> Imagine if after the Batman Nolan trilogy, the next theatrical version was this:



Fuck you, good sir. I'm ordering the _Batman '66_ comic in July just to see this sort of stuff again!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> How is it a generic hipster nitpick when they change the main character to the point that he is no longer recognizable?
> 
> Imagine if after the Batman Nolan trilogy, the next theatrical version was this:
> 
> ...



I stopped taking your post seriously when you compared MOS Supes to Halle Berry Catwoman and emo Peter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

man i know MoS isn't a particularly good film to begin with, but all of you idiots trying to amateurishly dump on it for god-knows-what reason are bender-tier


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

oh and in before "well why didn't the government try and FIND this stowaway on their secret expedition!!!?!?"

they has a fucking UFO flying around to deal with, dingus


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> man i know MoS isn't a particularly good film to begin with, but all of you idiots trying to amateurishly dump on it for god-knows-what reason are bender-tier



I'm not sure most people are doing this, certainly not Blitz.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

well he really is though, look at his post

>comparing MoS supes to halle berry catwoman and emo peter parker

no?

that's...completely baseless?

and his supposed "plot holes" are not even trying, tbh. if he actually used that walnut in his head he'd figure them out in seconds


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> well he really is though, look at his post
> 
> >comparing MoS supes to halle berry catwoman and emo peter parker
> 
> ...



His plot holes were purposefully "nitpicky" in an attempt to show that his point was specifically not a nitpick. And frankly it isn't a nitpick, whether or not I agree with him. That's like saying my problem with the Mandarin in _Iron Man 3_ is a nitpick when it really isn't.

Mayhaps he's being dramatic about it, but then again who _isn't_ on this board? I'd love to see a more indepth review of it from his standpoint, if only because I _would_ like to see him objectively put _Superman IV_ above this because if he can, credit to him. There are opinions in this thread that I might rip apart because I believe them to be stupid, ill-advised, and barely opinions... but Blitz's is certainly not one of them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> His plot holes were purposefully "nitpicky" in an attempt to show that his point was specifically not a nitpick.



not really

all he said was 



> Also if you wanna get nitpicky, here's a big one that just jumped out at me



sounds to me like he wanted to get away with whining about minor shit for a big paragraph by recognising he was doing so



his point about how superman has been changed, somehow, which he can't substantiate in any way but can only explicate with a roll-call of other comic book characters who have been bastardised on film, is also terrible



> And frankly it isn't a nitpick, whether or not I agree with him.



dude, one of his questions was "why didn't the villains just go to a different planet and avoid the trouble?"

which is the ultimate fucking nitpick because it won't even concede that the villains needed to be more arrogant than pragmatic for there to be a story

it's moronic

not to mention that what they had been looking for, for 33 years, was earth...


> That's like saying my problem with the Mandarin in Iron Man 3 is a nitpick when it really isn't.



i have no idea what your problem with the mandarin is or how it's related to this, but i sure hope it isn't as trivial as everything he's said


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2013)

i liked this movie, but tbh, i liked the reboot 10 years ago also.  except for lex luthor, i'm in agreement with martial, i get tired of the same villains being used over and over.  it was refreshing when spiderman went with lizard.  I hope to not see lex right away either. we've never seen darkseid , etcc..


----------



## Vice (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> man i know MoS isn't a particularly good film to begin with, but all of you idiots trying to amateurishly dump on it for god-knows-what reason are bender-tier



Seriously? You agree with most everyone and you're still trying to be a contrarian? 

Geez.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Vice said:


> Seriously? You agree with most everyone and you're still trying to be a contrarian?
> 
> Geez.



did you read nothing but that single post so you could pretend there was a contradiction here and be irritating?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2013)

i thought snyder stepped up his action sequence game,  the fights were really cool


----------



## Vice (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> did you read nothing but that single post so you could pretend there was a contradiction here and be irritating?



Just wondering why you're trying so hard for something you agree that sucks.

Besides, most criticisms I've seen of it are quite legit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Vice said:


> Just wondering why you're trying so hard for something you agree that sucks.
> 
> Besides, most criticisms I've seen of it are quite legit.



>isn't particularly good
>you agree it sucks

so you didn't actually read that post, either


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2013)

arguing about how good a comic movie is , most of them intrinsically  suck somewhat (batman trilogy is an obvious exception).  superman is at least as good or better than xmen first class.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

tdkr sure as shit isn't an exception


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 18, 2013)

tdkr by itself isn't as great as the other 2, but with the other two it forms a great story.  i can hardly think of a comic book movie (something mainstream) that had as much going for it as nolan's batman.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow Doug Walker (Nostalgia critic founder of TGWTG.com) absolutely hated this movie he even said it was as bad as III and IV

Which is fascinating since he was one of those people that was defending Transformers 2 for an extended amount of time before even the fans gave up on it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Wow Doug Walker (Nostalgia critic founder of TGWTG.com) absolutely hated this movie he even said it was as bad as III and IV


No he didn't, he said not as bad as those.





> Which is fascinating since he was one of those people that was defending Transformers 2 for an extended amount of time before even the fans gave up on it.


Everything you wrote just makes him sound like someone with bad taste to be honest.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> No he didn't, he said not as bad as those.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you wrote just makes him sound like someone with bad taste to be honest.



Yes but roughly around their ballpark in badness

Doug has odd tastes. Its weird because he is picky with most movies but sometimes he makes an exception for random films that he finds entertaining.


----------



## Slice (Jun 18, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Imagine if after the Batman Nolan trilogy, the next theatrical version was this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or what if *Wolverine next movie was a musical*?








MoS opens on thursday, dont care about all the haters and will see it anyways to form my own opinion.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just saw the movie sunday and I have to say, I absolutely enjoyed it. 

Snyder's cg skills have vastly improved from his previous movies from watching Superman take flight to his showdown with the kryptonians all of which were visually delightful. There were so much going on in that movie that impressed me I honestly wouldn't know where to began telling you how happy I was that my hero has returned. 

If I have more time I will post my review for this movie and talk about my likes/dislikes and such. Overall though, I gotta say, it was pretty thrilling ride for me and my friend would attest to that seeing as how I was giddy throughout the whole movie. So here's to Supes come back!


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

I just hope the JL film and Batman rereboot go over well and i'll be satisfied.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just want Batman to have the yellow oval again. In the recent comics before the new 52 reboot he had the yellow insignia as a yellow lit-up chest piece.

And I'm hoping everyone is just lying about Bale not returning. I don't see why he couldn't, or wouldn't want to return. Man of Steel proves they are obviously trying to keep the same universal tone.


----------



## Roman (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I just want Batman to have the yellow oval again. In the recent comics before the new 52 reboot he had the yellow insignia as a yellow lit-up chest piece.
> 
> And I'm hoping everyone is just lying about Bale not returning. I don't see why he couldn't, or wouldn't want to return. Man of Steel proves they are obviously trying to keep the same universal tone.



If Bale does return, one thing I worry about is that it wouldn't feel like a rereboot and instead be a continuation of Nolan's trilogy. And the Batman voice. Using the same voice as he does in Bruce Wayne mode shouldn't be a problem. What would also be nice is if they decide to do a League of Justice movie the same way Marvel went on to do The Avengers.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I just want Batman to have the yellow oval again. In the recent comics before the new 52 reboot he had the yellow insignia as a yellow lit-up chest piece.
> 
> And I'm hoping everyone is just lying about Bale not returning. I don't see why he couldn't, or wouldn't want to return. Man of Steel proves they are obviously trying to keep the same universal tone.



Problem is if he did then it would have to retcon Rises because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



even though he could return after leaving the role of Batman to be taken up by JGL, they still have established that Batman is not only far passed his prime but battleworn from fighting crime for nearly a decade straight and all those fights he's gotten in have taken their toll, not to mention everyone in Gotham knows that the "deceased" Bruce Wayne is Batman, so the mystery isn't really there.




I also think that Bale doesn't need to "disguise" his voice, he could just do what Kevin Conroy did, which is basically change the tone of his voice which is actually pretty smart 

as Bruce Wayne his voice was friendly, light-hearted and very sociable like a dude you'd wanna have a friendly conversation with

while as Batman his tone changed into being much more serious, kind of deeper and always getting to the point like someone who is intimidating and doesn't fuck around.

I think if Bale just did something like that....and maybe have a batsuit that wasn't so fucking bulky than he would probably be my favorite but because of the voice and the heavy ass suit that's build for defense instead of camouflage, he's pretty meh to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think people know Bruce is Batman. They just think they're both dead. Batman can return without Bruce being public. And John Blake would just be Nightwing/Robin.

And I don't think we need another Batman film before JL is Bale did return. We don't need a Batman-centric film if they keep Bale's continuity around. Just a post JL Batman team up film will be fine.

I really just want to seeHenry Cavill and Bale on screen together. This MoS film seems grounded enough to work, and I liked Bale.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I don't think people know Bruce is Batman. They just think they're both dead. Batman can return without Bruce being public. And John Blake would just be Nightwing/Robin.
> 
> And I don't think we need another Batman film before JL is Bale did return. We don't need a Batman-centric film if they keep Bale's continuity around. Just a post JL Batman team up film will be fine.
> 
> I really just want to seeHenry Cavill and Bale on screen together. This MoS film seems grounded enough to work, and I liked Bale.



That's fine again I'm ok with Bale returning my only two problems are the voice (as previously established) and the suit which in trilogy is made to be more of a tank, in that it lets him take a bunch of hits from thugs but he is very slowly (lumbers most of the time)

I think that the next suit should be ALOT more slim atleast enough for him to run in atleast


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, I guess Batman will doing less hand-to-hand combat in a JL film. He will have more of a directorial role.

Superman would be the more active fighter and leader hopefully.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Yeah, I guess Batman will doing less hand-to-hand combat in a JL film. He will have more of a directorial role.
> 
> Superman would be the more active fighter and leader hopefully.



I wonder if WB is still going to go along with The Flash, and Wonder Woman movies.

*The Good:* WW and Flash finally get attention

*The Bad: * They are both written by the guy who wrote Green lantern and Clash of the Titans and being directed by the guy who made "Species II" so I hope WB reconsiders in the casting area at the very least.

HOWEVER this was before 2013, and around the time WB's plans started to change around (asking Zach Snyder and Nolan to be involved in the JL project, booting WIll Beall off, changing things around a little) so hopefully if they do make a Flash, and WW  movie they approach it more cautiously


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> They are both written by the guy who wrote Green lantern and Clash of the Titans and being directed by the guy who made "Species II" so I hope WB reconsiders in the casting area at the very least.



you have got to be fucking joking


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> you have got to be fucking joking



Just re-checked the IMDB pages.

Looks like WB has reconsidered on Greg Berlanti (the guy responsible for Green Lantern and Clash and Wrath of the Titans) being involved with Wonder Woman and they are starting from scratch with her.

But The Flash unfortunately....Not only his Berlanti alrady finished a script but apparently he's directing it as well and the guy directing Species II is also doing the writing....oh...joy

As far as casting goes apparently WB is looking at Charlie Hunnam ("Pacific Rim" "Sons of Anarchy") to play The Flash, which is an interesting choice I personally would have probably picked someone like Neil Patrick Harris instead but that's just me.

According to rumors from machinima, WB is also looking at Christina Hendricks to play Wonder Woman.

Also the president of WB says that he wants to give the Green Lantern movie another chance but that he wants the sequel to be more "edgy, down to earth and spend more time in space"


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I would hate to have Neil Patrick Harris, I don't see why people want him. This isn't a voice acting role. And Barry isn't as 'goofy' as Wally.

I wouldn't mind if Goyer wrote all the DC movies to be honest. They are enjoyable so far.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

christina hendricks?

wonder woman?

stop thinking with your dicks, WB, jesus christ

charlie hunnam could be okay as wally


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't want Wonder Woman or Aquaman to be American.

The Amazons island would be in the Mediterranean sea, so they should seem like they're from Turkey, Greece, or Egypt.

And I want her breastplate to cover her entire chest and shoulders. It will seem odd if it is just a corset with lots of cleavage.

I can picture an epic fantasy Wonder Woman film done similarly to Man of Steel. They should cast the female equivalent of Henry Cavil and Christian Bale.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

will they let jaimie alexander be wonder woman, given that she's sif in thor?

she could do it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

gina carano would probably the most convincing wonder woman, physically


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

What about Gina Carano for Wonder Woman?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Agreed with Tari


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

I still think Erin Cummings would be the best wonder woman


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i hope her outfit isn't the standard comic one, at least as far as the bottom goes. it's pandering as fuck. give her some breeches or something


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

Taylor Cole might be a good choice as well.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

I would like to see them go with this costume for Wonder Woman


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah, that's a good one


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think Taylor Cole could pull it off


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

Erin Cummings seems like the best choice based on her work and  'look', but need to actually see her in something.

She was in a film with Michael Shannon recently so I'll try see that. And in Spartacus she should already have the same experience with the world.

And thre were already two other Dollhouse actors in Man of Steel, along with her connection to Michael Shannon so she is the perfect choice I think.

Hopefully the casting directors will take this all into account.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes. I'm not alone in backing Erin Cummings now. Would rep but I'm on my phone.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

Problem I see with the name's dropped so far is they are all quite short, Wonder Woman is 6ft (6ft2 ish in heels) so I don't know how well it would translate on film if a 5ft8 Wonder Woman was ever standing next to say Henry Cavill who is 6ft1.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

they're worked around a 6'2" guy playing wolverine, they can work around this


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Height is pretty trivial when it comes to movies


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2013)

So the movie's opening in my country tomorrow. Great hullabaloo about it too, havent seen a movie this commercialed up around here since...ever?


Need to find an amenable girl to go with.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

What about 5'8" bane.  that caused quite a stir


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> What about 5'8" bane.  that caused quite a stir



YOU'RE A BIG GUY


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

the height wasn't even the third worst thing about bane, though, so yeah


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

It still had a lot of jimmies rustled.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2013)

Which shouldnt have been. At least about the height.


The lackeyfication though, go right ahead and rustle thy jimmies.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

>the stupid, unintelligible voice
>the incredibly dumb and pointless plan
>the awful fighting style 
>the dumb 2edgy4u monologues
>the meaningless attempts to look politically motivated and knowledgeable

he was an utter failure


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> *>the stupid, unintelligible voice*
> *>the incredibly dumb and pointless plan*
> >the awful fighting style
> *>the dumb 2edgy4u monologues*
> ...



I'll give you the bolded, but disagree on the rest.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

...what, you think he had some kind of insightful political point to make, do you?

and i think it's commonly held that nolan is terrible with fight choreography, and given that half the time i saw batman staggering, injured, in his fights v. bane, bane's blows _didn't even seem to connect_, i think it was really bargain basement stuff, so w/e


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

The worse thing was the lacketfication. Talia was really unnecessary for that film, and she was quickly discarded away as well


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

Nolan's Batman was pretty bad when it came to fights, namely my biggest quirk would be how Batman just saunters in completely visible and is like "come at me".. that's not Batman. He did it not once but twice (okay first time was a trap but still).


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ...what, you think he had some kind of insightful political point to make, do you?
> 
> and i think it's commonly held that nolan is terrible with fight choreography, and given that half the time i saw batman staggering, injured, in his fights v. bane, bane's blows _didn't even seem to connect_, i think it was really bargain basement stuff, so w/e



Matter of fact, I do, mealy-mouthed and hamfisted though it was.


And maybe I've just acclimatised to shitfest fight scenes, but DKR's didnt seem that bad to me.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

It was just throwing haymakers at one another during the first fight. It was terrible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Matter of fact, I do, mealy-mouthed and hamfisted though it was.



you want to expand?



Vault said:


> It was just throwing haymakers at one another during the first fight. It was terrible.



exactly


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes! The fight scenes were terrible. There seemed to be no technique or any kind of finesse to Batmans movements, and to be quite honest I don't blame the suit at all. It was all due to bad camera angles and clunky choreography


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, Nolan can't direct fights very well. But do keep in mind that this is the Man of Steel thread...

Maybe  for for Batman and JL talk.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> well he really is though, look at his post
> 
> >comparing MoS supes to halle berry catwoman and emo peter parker
> 
> ...



No, Im saying that theres a difference between re-imagining a character and changing everything about that character until he's not the person he should be. And that's what they did with Superman in Man of Steel. It's a valid complaint. And my using those other examples are valid. Halle Berry's Catwoman was catwoman in name only. Not in character. Same as Doom in the Fantastic Four movie. You take a character like Doctor Doom and make him a simple CEO and you lose all the things that make Doom, well Doom. Sure, someone that looked like Doom and had powers similar to Doom was in the movie, but it's not the character.


So yeah, it's not that he's different so I don't like him. it's that he goes against everything that makes him Superman.



Guy Gardner said:


> His plot holes were purposefully "nitpicky" in an attempt to show that his point was specifically not a nitpick. And frankly it isn't a nitpick, whether or not I agree with him. That's like saying my problem with the Mandarin in _Iron Man 3_ is a nitpick when it really isn't.
> 
> Mayhaps he's being dramatic about it, but then again who _isn't_ on this board? I'd love to see a more indepth review of it from his standpoint, if only because I _would_ like to see him objectively put _Superman IV_ above this because if he can, credit to him. There are opinions in this thread that I might rip apart because I believe them to be stupid, ill-advised, and barely opinions... but Blitz's is certainly not one of them.



Actually in the stages of submitting a cracked article on how until MoS comes out it was the best superman movie. now rewriting it to show how its still the best superman movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> So yeah, it's not that he's different so I don't like him. it's that he goes against everything that makes him Superman.



yeah?

how?


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Some of these arguments are retarded. Luca you be wasting your time :/


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

smh nitpickers


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

frankly i handle so-called nitpicks on a case-by-case basis because some really bother me (>bruce's spine healing with some mystical punches and staying in bed a lot), but his nitpick was

"why didn't the villains not bother with earth and go somewhere else, with no dramatic potential?"

which is not even a nitpick, it's just being autistic

especially since there's a solid reason for them to bother with earth, i.e. both the fucking codex and the genesis chamber are there


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

What Luca said. Blitz sounds like he slept through the movie or something


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

The really stupid ones are 

Why didnt Superman move the fight elsewhere 
This isn't my superman. - This one takes the cake for most retarded. 
No humour in my superman - go read every fucking origin story then come back with that bullshit.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 18, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> It depends on how he's utilized. Whether you liked Gene Hackman's Lex or not, he was the primary threat in the first movie. Therefore, when Lex returned, but wasn't as dangerous as Zod, it meant something. Zod was just that much of a threat.
> 
> If Lex is introduced in the Snyder-verse as a supporting villain, he just won't have the same impact. Unless he's deep in the shadows, like Moriarty from "Sherlock Holmes (2009)".



I would envision Luthor and Brainiac, playing out as something along the lines of the Zod thing, but with Lex being much more competent and resourceful and playing from a position of strength (as the supergenius captain of industry). And preferably emerging as the winner of the whole thing and making off with Brainiac's tech (and / or corpse), and at least some of the credit for defeating him. Maybe have it that Lex and Brainiac had been in contact for some time before Brainiac makes his appearance on Earth, and both planning to betray the other after getting what they wanted. And Superman is able to prove none of it, so Lex becomes a case of the villain actually winning. Maybe add in Metallo as a henchman.

Sets up film 3 with Lex becoming more popular than Superman thanks to his role in defeating Brainiac (along with a smear campaign that he is secretly bankrolling against "dangerous alien invaders"). Adapts elements of the story where he starts selling superpowers to the public (a nice way to introduce some superpowered villains like Parasite, Livewire, Neutron etc. as well- they don't really need much development) and a complex plot to frame Superman and ruin his image (_a la_ the story _Lex Luthor: Man of Steel_) before killing him. And show Lex on a quest to give himself Superman-style powers of his own, and / or make an enslaved Super-clone. Main thrust of the story is Superman and Lex in a battle of wits and wills for the soul and future of the human race, with Lex winning, with the implication being that Superman is all that stands between Lex and world domination.

Throw in Intergang and a couple of New Gods like Glorious Godfrey into the mix to set up future Darkseid stories in the JL movies and add a certain Apokoliptic flavour to the story (the world is steadily getting worse as Luthor gets more powerful, and evil gods are watching) and you have your movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I stand by the first one. He could have at least tried.

And another question: why did Zod bring Lois onto the ship? They probed her mind or something to find out what she knew about Kal, but why would they need to? What would she know about Kal that he wouldn't be able to tell them, and how did they even know that she knew him personally?


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I stand by the first one. He could have at least tried.
> 
> And another question: why did Zod bring Lois onto the ship? They probed her mind or something to find out what she knew about Kal, but why would they need to? What would she know about Kal that he wouldn't be able to tell them, and how did they even know that she knew him personally?



That guy snitches on live tv that Lois knows who kal El is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> He could have at least tried.



he punted zod into space

what the hell are you talking about, implying he didn't try


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

also pretty sure they were just tying up all loose ends about knowledge of krypton since if lois knew who kal was, god knows what else she knew

she'd also been in the ship containing the genesis chamber, and so even though the technology might as well have been magic to her, she was a security risk by their estimation

>how did they know she'd been in there

afaik the genesis chamber ship activated a beacon which is what led them to earth in the first place, it's not unlikely that it would've have also sent intruder profiles from surveillance


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Especially in smallville he was trying his best to reduce the collateral damage but Faora and that huge friend weren't making it any easy for him. I really need to watch that fight again shit was so rough.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 18, 2013)

Listening to Man of Steel Soundtrack now. 

Damn, it feels so good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I wasn't talking about the Smallville fight (my favorite one). But punting Zod into space doesn't count--that was just fighting. Lois being on the ship just felt unnecessary.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I wasn't talking about the Smallville fight (my favorite one). But punting Zod into space doesn't count--that was just fighting. Lois being on the ship just felt unnecessary.



>"he should've tried to move the fight elsewhere"
>"him moving the fight elsewhere doesn't count, that was just fighting"

pffft

awful


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

Faora vs Superman

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnbPbkFUCPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

It was necessary Stunna as far as they knew she was the only person who knew about Kal until they scan both of them and realised the Kents were the people who took him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >"he should've tried to move the fight elsewhere"
> >"him moving the fight elsewhere doesn't count, that was just fighting"
> 
> pffft
> ...


knee-grow, please. He didn't knock Zod into space in a conscious attempt to relocate the battle. He was still just brawling and happened to do so inadvertently, so don't even try.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

This wasn't a battle hardened experience Superman we know today, it was his first day on the job. The fact that Superman wasn't perfect only adds to his character.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

James Bond said:


> This wasn't a battle hardened experience Superman we know today, it was his first day on the job. The fact that Superman wasn't perfect only adds to his character.


I feel like this would have been good justification had there been some post-battle pathos in the film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> knee-grow, please. He didn't knock Zod into space in a conscious attempt to relocate the battle. He was still just brawling and happened to do so inadvertently, so don't even try.



_you_ don't even try your arbitrary bullshit, stunna, you weren't inside superman's head in some magical way and you have no basis for pretending you get to cherry-pick what was him relocating the battle, and what was him fighting

i thought you were just trolling me when you said that  smh that you're actually standing by your idiotic double standard


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

That's the point. We can't see into character's heads, so _you_ don't know if he was intentionally trying to relocate the battle or not. Seeing as how there was no dialogue or visual cue that he was acknowledging the carnage and trying to prevent further destruction, I think my assumption is much more likely.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

he moved the fight away from metropolis

he moved the fight away from any human habitation

your whining is invalid


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

There's a difference between whining and criticizing, chill bro. 

And what do you mean he moved the fight away from human habitation? You could see him bulling over survivors when he was thrown through buildings, so clearly those structures were still inhabited by stragglers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

...

i'm talking about him moving the fight to space...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Which I argue wasn't done intentionally, or at least in a conscious attempt to avoid further human casualties. See previous post.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think you need to watch the film again. 

Superman tries to fly away multiple times in Smallville, only to be dragged back down by Nam-Ek. And he wasn't fihghting near civilians.

And against Zod, he couldn't get away. Zod was out for blood. Zod was trying to kill him and wouldn't stop. Superman had to follow him and defeat him. Most times Zod knocked Supes into a building, Supes didn't just destroy buildings himself. Also, Superman's attacks were always directed at Zod, but the impact sometimes just caused more damage than intended.

Stop complaining about collateral damage. It's ridiculous. Have you never seen a fight between super-powered people before? You're on an anime forums, surely you've seen something like this before. Things wrecked, whether intentional or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

If he tried to move the battle too obviously, wouldn't that tip the kriptonians to start wrecking shit up in order to distract him?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

complaining that he was endangering everyone, then ignoring that he moved the fight to place where people weren't being endangered, isn't a solid argument

it's just blatantly moving the goalposts so that you now need some kind of obvious cue that he was doing it out of concern, in order for it to count

since this film didn't have internal monologues and he was engaged in constant, unremitting, high-speed combat with zod, and had no time to dramatically look around, shake his head disapprovingly, and _then_ punt zod into space, cut it out


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Someone just pull comic panels to put the matter to bed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm gonna be honnest, I'm not gonna feel selfish when I try to save my friends from a violent looking mugger if I don't simultaneously sacrifice myself for them, and get them away from our picnic


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I think you need to watch the film again.
> 
> Superman tries to fly away multiple times in Smallville, only to be dragged back down by Nam-Ek. And he wasn't fihghting near civilians.





Banhammer said:


> If he tried to move the battle too obviously, wouldn't that tip the kriptonians to start wrecking shit up in order to distract him?


Again, I'm not talking about the Smallville fight. That was on point. I'm talking about Supes vs. Zod.



> And against Zod, he couldn't get away. Zod was out for blood. Zod was trying to kill him and wouldn't stop. Superman had to follow him and defeat him. Most times Zod knocked Supes into a building, Supes didn't just destroy buildings himself. Also, Superman's attacks were always directed at Zod, but the impact sometimes just caused more damage than intended.


Zod was after Superman at that point--not directly targeting humans. Superman could have led him away.



> Stop complaining about collateral damage. It's ridiculous. Have you never seen a fight between super-powered people before? You're on an anime forums, surely you've seen something like this before. Things wrecked, whether intentional or not.


I will always criticize when the hero doesn't even attempt to relocate his battles so as to avoid innocents, regardless of the medium.



Lucaniel said:


> complaining that he was endangering everyone, then ignoring that he moved the fight to place where people weren't being endangered, isn't a solid argument
> 
> it's just blatantly moving the goalposts so that you now need some kind of obvious cue that he was doing it out of concern, in order for it to count
> 
> since this film didn't have internal monologues and he was engaged in constant, unremitting, high-speed combat with zod, and had no time to dramatically look around, shake his head disapprovingly, and _then_ punt zod into space, cut it out


Cut what out? Having a different opinion than you? Calm down, bro, it's not the end of the world if I view a battle in a shoddy film differently from you.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I'm gonna be honnest, I'm not gonna feel selfish when I try to save my friends from a violent looking mugger if I don't simultaneously sacrifice myself for them, and get them away from our picnic



but ban, if you don't stop midway through grappling with the mugger to say you're changing the scene to somewhere innocent lives won't be endangered, your friends will give you a very, very scathing Yelp review


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I said or *visual cue*.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

> I will always criticize when the hero doesn't even attempt to relocate his battles so as to avoid innocents, regardless of the medium.



>doesn't even attempt
>actually sent him into space
>"oh, but he wasn't actively trying to do that, which i know"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I said or *visual cue*.



what qualifies as a visual cue?

please restrict your list to those short enough to deliver while engaging in fights at supersonic speeds


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

"I totally know he intentionally was trying to change the venue"

see how we're gonna keep going in circles?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> "I totally know he intentionally was trying to change the venue"
> 
> see how we're gonna keep going in circles?



not really

you're the one going overboard, trying to claim he "didn't even attempt" to change venues

all i have to point out is an occasion when something supes did resulted in the venue being changed

after that, anything you say to defend your nonexistent point is more or less whining because you're wrong


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> what qualifies as a visual cue?
> 
> please restrict your list to those short enough to deliver while engaging in fights at supersonic speeds


Remember the scene where they were atop the building and Zod gave his little monologue, proceeded by the shedding of his armor? That was a break in the battle. In that same scene, or in another break (say after Superman or Zod had been knocked far away), Superman could have, without dialogue, looked around, saw the destruction their battle was causing, and then attempt to move the battle. This would make it evident beyond a doubt what his intentions were.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> not really
> 
> you're the one going overboard, trying to claim he "didn't even attempt" to change venues
> 
> ...


so much butthurt

You can't prove that he changed the venue in a conscious attempt to save lives, I can't prove he didn't. It's at this point that sensible people agree to disagree.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Remember the scene where they were atop the building and Zod gave his little monologue, proceeded by the shedding of his armor? That was a break in the battle. In that same scene, or in another break (say after Superman or Zod had been knocked far away), Superman could have, without dialogue, looked around, saw the destruction their battle was causing, and then attempt to move the battle. This would make it evident beyond a doubt what his intentions were.



hmmm

of course, the camera was on zod that whole time because it was unquestionably zod's moment 

and whenever superman knocked zod particularly far away, he immediately had to start circling around and looking for him, because on two occasions, zod weaved through buildings and blindsided him


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, that was Zod's moment, but they could have spared a couple seconds for Supes to scan the city and grimace or something. Somewhere in that fight they could have spared a moment for that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> so much butthurt
> 
> You can't prove that he changed the venue in a conscious attempt to save lives, I can't prove he didn't. It's at this point that sensible people agree to disagree.



>"he never even attempted to change the venue"
>"he sent him into space"
>"this doesn't count because it wasn't spelled out"
>anyone else being butthurt

generally, stunna, when people stretch logic, cherry-pick, move goalposts and so on, that's the indicator of butthurt

your "conscious attempt" business is, frankly, something you've tacked on in order to save face


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I said or *visual cue*.



You're kind of "choosing what to see" there though, since it's kind of hard to judge these intentions


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Zod was after Superman at that point--not directly targeting humans. Superman could have led him away.



He had also stated that he was going to kill as many humans as he could if Superman couldn't stop him. If he noticed Superman luring him away he might have tried just that out of spite. Plus, Superman was stronger but Zod was far more skilled and the power gap was closing by the second, so luring him away wasn't exactly going to be easy, especially if Zod kept throwing him into buildings. And Zod was in control of the fight at least half the time, and he wasn't interested in leaving 



> I will always criticize when the hero doesn't even attempt to relocate his battles so as to avoid innocents, regardless of the medium.



There are times when the hero tries that and it only gets people killed, maybe even more than would have been if they hadn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not the one who is insulting other's intelligence when they don't share my view 

you're done. You obviously don't have a rebuttal that's going to satisfy me, so I'm going to take the initiative and agree to disagree.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2013)

so much discussion for a mediocre film


----------



## Əyin (Jun 18, 2013)

If Zod is the one who stopped and look around he may realize that Superman attempts to move the battle location. He might blitz back into the city and killing people to lure Superman into his location.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'm not the one who is insulting other's intelligence when they don't share my view
> 
> you're done. You obviously don't have a rebuttal that's going to satisfy me, so I'm going to take the initiative and agree to disagree.



i'm actually just insulting your view, so...

durr

"you're done"

how dramatic

i am extinguished


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

One can agree to disagree on this topic, but then passing judgement on the piece becomes sort of divisive


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

there are plenty of good reasons to dislike this movie tbh

i can agree with that much, even if i personally enjoyed the hell out of it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

It's divisive, but we can agree to disagree nonetheless. We're both big men, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

we're big guys

like bane


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's divisive, but we can agree to disagree nonetheless. We're both big men, right?



Well, I haven't tried to move this argument where the sensibilities of certain dainty little gnomes would be hurt, so maybe you're a bigger man than I


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

seriously though,

is that guy's name Nam-Ek?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

no, nam-ek had purple skin...i think


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> seriously though,
> 
> is that guy's name Nam-Ek?



between the 300's, MOS, Watchmen, and everything mark millar and the like have ever tossed at a spagethi noodled wall, it would not surprise me to see DBZ references

Specially considering the internet plague known as Superman Vs Goku


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

The giant guy was Dev-Em I think.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't ruin this for me, Bond.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i thought the giant guy was Non


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

The Kryptonian names listed were Zod, Faora-Ul, Nam-Ek, Dev-Em, Jax-Ur, Lor-Em, Ro-Zar, Car-Vex and Tor-An.

Edit: names are from toys, books, games, magazines, websites etc.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

More listed on iMDB


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i don't see a nam-ek

thank god for that


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

/headcanon


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nam-Ek is from here:

new dlc colors 

And he's listed as Nam-Ek in this comic book.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2013)

I still think the negative criticism this film gets is a little too harsh and unfair.

-it's too dark (it wasn't that dark)
-changes to the mythos (didn't bother me)
- too many special effects (you miss the hang wires?)
-too much action (this I kiiiinda agree with, just take out the tenticle monster from the terra former)
-shaky/ zoom in cam (some bits I didn't notice but yeah a little too much zoom ins)
-wooden characters and acting (I thought they did well, no complaints)
-too long (this I can understand.)
-pacing (eh, didn't bother me as much. But I can see where they are coming from)
-story (lots of people already know the origins of superman, this gets that out of the way quickly in favor of the action, which back to point 4 on this list)
-soundtrack (it's ok. It gets the job done)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I felt like Cavill's stilted deliver of some lines was intentional. I liked it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2013)

Cavil is a damn good superman to me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree that the tentacle fight was pretty unneeded


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2013)

They can still try again, I say give them another chance for mos2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm sure mos2 will be far superior. Especially since they won't have to focus any energy on his origins


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I would hate to have Neil Patrick Harris,* I don't see why people want him. This isn't a voice acting role. And Barry isn't as 'goofy' as Wally.*
> 
> I wouldn't mind if Goyer wrote all the DC movies to be honest. They are enjoyable so far.



I actually meant Wally. I figured he would be a better choice than what most people are saying (Ryan Gosling).



Lucaniel said:


> *will they let jaimie alexander be wonder woman, given that she's sif in thor?*
> 
> she could do it



They would. There's been tons of actors who have been in both DC and Marvel movies before


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halle Berry (Storm/Catwoman)

Ryan Reynolds (Wade Wilson/Hal Jordan)

James Marsden (Cyclops/Richard White)

Michael Fassbender (Magneto/Burke)

Tommy Lee Jones (Colonel Chester Phillips/Two-Face)

Scarlet Johansson (Black Widow/Silken Floss)

Samuel L. Jackson (Nick Fury/Octopus)

Michael Clarke Duncan (Kingpin/Kilowog)

etc. you get the idea


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

As for the MOS collateral damage debate

Wasn't it already established that most of Metropolis has either been evacuated, fled or been killed off by the gravity cannon?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 18, 2013)

No, though that can be inferred (except for the evacuation bit- don't think they had time or opportunity for that).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 18, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> As for the MOS collateral damage debate
> 
> Wasn't it already established that most of Metropolis has either been evacuated, fled or been killed off by the gravity cannon?



Hell Perry and the gang were running TOWARDS the gravity cannon...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I loved how Perry, Jenny, and what'shisface were the only ones who thought to run to the left instead of trying to outrun the falling building


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

It seems they went to the Prometheus school of running away from objects. The building was falling in a straight line yet they still carried on running in that straight line which the building was going to encompass when a much safer bet would have been changing direction.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

From my experience with superhero movies, the sequal is always better.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Superman II is turrible


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Iron man 2 says hi


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Generally speaking when a human or animal is caught in a situation where their lives are in danger they tend to go into instinct mode and not think due to their lives being on the line so I can see why people didn't think to turn, besides Wasn't Perry and co the closest ones to the ally and they barely made it?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Hell Perry and the gang were running TOWARDS the gravity cannon...



That's hobbit-logic, though: The closer you are to danger, the further you are from harm.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, in the superherohype forums everybody loved this film, was finding it strange for how polarising reviews were, the film didn't premier here yet.



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I can't wait for RLM's review. It's going to be hilarious.



RDM, funny? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i found the phantom menace reviews pretty funny


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

Who's RDM?

Half in the Bag's episode is gonna be funny though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Who's RDM?



Robert Downey Media.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

There are much better movie critics, RDM only gained notoriety due to their long Star Wars prequels reviews


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

No one's objectively the best at anything. But R*L*M's (Red *L*etter Media) prequel reviews are still good, even if your attention span won't allow you to look past their length. Furthermore the site is comprised of more than just Star Wars related videos and reviews.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 18, 2013)

I do love the film, but I do want to say that I didn't like a fair bit of the dialogue. Almost every character delivered a 'shoddy' piece of dialogue, but delivered it beautifully since they're all great actors.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No one's objectively the best at anything. But R*L*M's (Red *L*etter Media) prequel reviews are still good, even if your attention span won't allow you to look past their length. Furthermore the site is comprised of more than just Star Wars related videos and reviews.



Good is probably stretching it. They're alright, but I think that they are absolutely overly long for the critiques being dealt.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

They're long because they're also comedic. If you took out the skits, gags, and jokes, they'd be much shorter, but his critiques no less valid. Well, that's arguable, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No one's objectively the best at anything. But R*L*M's (Red *L*etter Media) prequel reviews are still good, even if your attention span won't allow you to look past their length. Furthermore the site is comprised of more than just Star Wars related videos and reviews.



What about your attention span? Did you see me complain about his star wars reviews? I said Red letter media gained notoriety thanks to that, their half in the bag reviews however are just not funny, look at some of the dialogue in their into darkness review (roughly):

hobo guy: i used to be a movie reviewer for the newspapers
Stoklasa: what is a newspaper
hobo: it's a thing with paper

badunch

Their comedy relies on Stoklasa speaking like a retarded while everybody else sucks his dick, even in his long Star Wars reviews he had comedy that looked like a segment from family guy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> They're long because they're also comedic. If you took out the skits, gags, and jokes, they'd be much shorter, but his critiques no less valid. Well, that's arguable, but you know what I mean.



... I never said that the critiques weren't _valid_. It's that they need to fucking cut down on the time. Editing can be tough, but it also _needs to be done._


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

@Lord: Different strokes, eh

@Gardner: I guess :/. I don't mind the lengths myself, so, yeah


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone else notice Man of Steel reception is the opposite of Superman Returns (critics loved it, audiences hated it)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2013)

Audiences didn't really _*hate*_ _Superman Returns_. It did fairly well at its release, it just didn't do what they thought it could do. A lot of the hate on _Superman Returns_ is really hindsight. Of course, the same could happen with this movie as well...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

i think it's getting plenty of hate right now


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't hate Superman Returns. It's no worse than the first two Donner movies.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

My dad thought MoS was so so, the only thing he asked me after the movie was "who was that playing Superman's dad?".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2013)

My dad has disliked every Superman movie prior to Man of Steel for being "bubble-gummish". He thought this one was good, and the best Superman movie to date, but his biggest problem was the excessive action towards the end.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 18, 2013)

I laughed at the weird ships that form around Zod and that when they get frozen because they looked like penises.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I laughed at the weird ships that form around Zod and that when they get frozen because they looked like penises.



Yeah Snyder has a wierd reocurring theme in his movies with phallic shapes I hear.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 18, 2013)

Just finished the 13 part of Kevin smiths take on man of steel. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 18, 2013)

I liked it


----------



## Nimander (Jun 18, 2013)

Just watched this movie last night. Was fucking amazing. Finally, a Superman movie done right. The badass fight scenes had much to do with that, but I genuinely liked the story behind it. It wasn't perfect, but it was definitely one of the best superhero movies I've seen, and probably the best DC movie (in my completely personal opinion) since TDK.

Pros
-Russell Crowe as Jor'El was a genius move. I can't think of anyone that would've played his role better. 
-What we saw of Krypton was a nice approach to Superman's homeworld, and the story behind its eventual destruction could almost somewhat tie in to the effect we are having on our own world. Don't know if that was intentional, but I made that connection
-The experiences of Clark growing up and coming to terms with himself and his powers was very well executed. You can either be hit or miss with flashback sequences to establish context and history, but MoS was definitely a hit in that regard
-Once again, fight scenes. I love where technology and special effects have taken us in film. The Superman-Zod throwdown was a definite treat

Cons

-Amy Adams performance as Lois Lane was kinda...underwhelming. Don't get me wrong, she did a more than decent job. But in my mind, Lois Lane has always been this vibrant, vivacious and incredibly strong-willed woman. Almost a force of nature, though that might be too strong a description. I didn't really get too much of that from her character in this movie. But, as it wasn't at all shitty acting, I'm more than willing to overlook it
-Michael Shannon as Zod was definitely underwhelming. The only time I really felt any connection to him as a villain was right before his final fight with Supes. Before that he was about as bland a villain as I think I've seen in recent history. Just shows me that I've been spoiled by Chris Nolan in the villain category, cause after his trilogy of movies, it'll be hard to match villains of that calibre, in either Marvel or DC.
-Not so much a con as just something that caught my eye and, admittedly, creeped me out some.  It looked like EVERY actor that played Clark Kent throughout the movie, except for Henry Cavill, was a Tom Welling clone. I don't know. Maybe it's because _Smallville_ was the most prominent exposure I've had to Superman in the past decade or what. But it got to the point where I almost thought, "Fuck, you might as well have cast the guy." And I'm not even that big a fan of his acting. AT ALL. Just something I noticed, and would be curious to see if it was the same for anyone else.

That's pretty much it. I liked the movie overall, and especially like that it was a complete movie in its own right, and didn't have any "teasers" for potential sequels. Easy 9/10 (or 4.5/5 if you prefer). Would've been a perfect with a better showing from Zod to complement Superman.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 18, 2013)

Everyone is talking such good things about Russel Crow's performance. I'm really looking forward to watching his acting.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimander: I am very glad to see that you enjoyed this film, since I am very surprised by the great amount of negative opinions that some users here have displayed. I like your personal review  very much, as it is a welcome instance of a favorable review among so many unfavorable reviews.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

That's not fair.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Stunna thinks his shit composition is worth a read.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

me and Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

You realize you word that in such a way that I am Supes. Your incompetence serves you well


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

lolhuey**


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> me and Huey



That's not a gif of Calender Man and Crazy Quilt having a slap fight.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Who's fighting? 

This is Huey's expression of affection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Stunna doesn't realize the fact that he responds like this is exactly what I want. But don't allow that to break the illusion that you are not phase.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope for WB's sake that they go full force in the sequel and make a better movie.

Hopefully the critics like it, considering they can influence public opinion on alot of films Transformers being an exception since everyone loved the first but kept coming back for either kursplosions or fanservice


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

I've a feeling the sequel will be better.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm sure that the sequel will be as good if not better than The Dark Knight.

I hope they change up the suit for the next one. Nothing drastic, but maybe change the little bits of armor or whatever that was on his wrists and hips from blue to red, just to help balance out the color scheme a little.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2013)

Why did I think of Budokai Tenkaichi during the fighting sequences?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

**


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why did I think of Budokai Tenkaichi during the fighting sequences?



At least you weren't thinking of matrix revolutions.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 19, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh at almost every scene Pa Kent was in, _he was so badly written!_

The fights were very good, pretty much everything else was trash.

Iron  Man 3 was far more enjoyable.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2013)

How was Pa Kent badly written? Please explain what you think being badly written means.

Was his character not consistent or believable?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Pa Kent was a crazy sociopath that taught his son to be afraid of humans and to never help anyone, right before committing suicide in front of his family.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pa Kent was a crazy sociopath that taught his son to be afraid of humans and to never help anyone, right before committing suicide in front of his family.



Christ alive, suicide by tornado was so Gnrrr inducing. Horrendous.

He was consistently written. Consistently awful.

Had his lessons been good moral ones, like not using your strength to take power over others yada yada, it'd have been fine. Instead he'd have been happier if Clark had let a bus full of kids drown 

Almost every serious thing he said made me laugh at how ridiculous it was, that surely couldn't have been the intent.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah basically he was an amoral uncle Ben...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

His message was "With great power comes great responsibility...so don't even bother."


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 19, 2013)

With great power comes the great responsibility, except for collateral damage....


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2013)

He didn't want the kids to drown . Listen closely, he wasn't finished with his sentence


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

The fact he said "Maybe." as the beginning to his answer when Clark asked if he should have let everyone drown was really bad, though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 19, 2013)

Better to save the world than a bus full of kids was his point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

That doesn't make it any better, tbh.  He ended up filling Clark's head with paranoid thoughts and made him a directionless drifter. It wasn't until Jor-El stepped in that he actually found some purpose in his life.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 19, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Better to save the world than a bus full of kids was his point.



What, because he has magical powers of precognition and knew Clark would have to deal with a threat that huge?

For all he knew, Clark could have been sitting on his arse waiting for the right moment till he died of old age


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

"You're not just anyone, Clark. One day, you're going to have to make a choice. You have to decide what kind of man you want to grow up to be. Whoever that man is, good or bad, it's going to change the world. But you still have to keep this side of yourself a secret because people fear what they don't understand, and the world is not ready for someone like you. So you must keep your powers hidden at all costs, even it means letting innocent people die. Because preserving your anonymity is more important than saving lives, including my own. Now if you excuse me, I've got to go save the family dog."

*Waves goodbye as his family watches in horror when a gigantic tornado sucks him away*

Jonathan Kent, everybody!


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That doesn't make it any better, tbh.  He ended up filling Clark's head with paranoid thoughts and made him a directionless drifter. It wasn't until Jor-El stepped in that he actually found some purpose in his life.



This is true  

But I will say that Jonathan was just making up shit as he went along it wasn't easy for him. What he was doing works in the context which this film was made.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Pa Kent (are we calling him that?) didn't know the extent of Clark's abilities and his biggest fear was for his son to be taken away from, that make's parents very irrational but he also knew that one day Clark was going to become something great so he tried to keep him grounded and teach him to be a good person. He truely believed the people weren't ready for someone like Clark and he was willing to bet his life on it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Stunna doesn't realize the fact that he responds like this is exactly what I want. But don't allow that to break the illusion that you are not phase.



>phase


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, I'm not a comic buff, so is he talking about a character named Phase, or does that sentence not make sense?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

i'm assuming he meant "fazed".


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe he's calling you a shoe.


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 19, 2013)

I forgot to mention that in the movie I remember seeing Alessandro Juliani who played Dr Hamilton in Smallville was playing as Dr Hamilton's assistant in MOS. Aside from Amy Adams I also recognised Tahmoh Penikett who also guess starred on Smallville.
Did anyone notice any other actor else who starred in something Superman related before?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >phase



>Coming to Stunna rescue.

lel these rustled KT Tourist.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been thinking that Ryan Gosling would be a good Lex Luthor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> >Coming to Stunna rescue.
> 
> lel these rustled KT Tourist.



>he's not on my side, look how rustled he is


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

So you are proud you are on Stunna side .


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2013)

O-ushi said:


> I forgot to mention that in the movie I remember seeing Alessandro Juliani who played Dr Hamilton in Smallville was playing as Dr Hamilton's assistant in MOS. Aside from Amy Adams I also recognised Tahmoh Penikett who also guess starred on Smallville.
> Did anyone notice any other actor else who starred in something Superman related before?


The scientist Kryptonian (Jax-Ur?) played an aged up clone of Lex in Smallville too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

why would i be proud or ashamed of being on anyone's "side" on the internet?

what is this weird factionalism you're trying to impose on me?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

what would I be rustled about?


----------



## Darc (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pa Kent was a crazy sociopath that taught his son to be afraid of humans and to never help anyone, right before committing suicide in front of his family.



HOLY SHIT THIS KILLED ME  

Movie was average at best, good fights but shitty story, Lois also was just thrown in everything forcefully and randomly, wasn't a fan.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> The scientist Kryptonian (Jax-Ur?) played an aged up clone of Lex in Smallville too.



He also played the scientist who created Cyborg in the same show.

(and voiced Iron Monger in _Iron Man: Armoured Adventures_. The more you know).


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2013)

Death from supernatural was also in this linking him to Dean Winchester. Jensen was also in Smallville. 

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> why would i be proud or ashamed of being on anyone's "side" on the internet?
> 
> what is this weird factionalism you're trying to impose on me?





> he's not on my side



Yeah, what is this weird factionalism you're imposing on me?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

>implying i'm not talking about being "proud"


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 19, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> He also played the scientist who created Cyborg in the same show.
> 
> (and voiced Iron Monger in _Iron Man: Armoured Adventures_. The more you know).



The guy who played Hamilton in the show also appeared in the Artic scenes. :33


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2013)

I was just disappointed we didn't get to see Faora fly around. Pa Kent was a bit of a hardass on his son for saving the bus load of kids, he thought his own sons secret was more important than 20+ other kids lives, which fair enough may have been justified if Clark was in danger of dying. 

I like the fact that Jor-el is on a Usb stick and can talk to Kal whenever. Hopefully the El (I think it's Kara) that piloted the frozen ship, fuck off years ago makes a reappearance maybe in some sort of sleep chamber in that fuck off ship or as another usb Hologram. 

Lois needing a breather was dumb, mainly because they say one of the main differences between earth and Krypton was the gravity and the radiation, which the ship already filtered out. The atmosphere on the ship at least should have been normal before Usb-Jor changed it, because it didn't seem to affect Zod and his men much, and Kal just got a bit disorientated for a while.


Fishburne was in this also, making me even more draw paralells to the matrix. The birthing chamber, the 'one', the city busting battle.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2013)

Serp said:


> ...Pa Kent was a bit of a hardass on his son for saving the bus load of kids, he thought his own sons secret was more important than 20+ other kids lives, which fair enough may have been justified if Clark was in danger of dying...


I thought Jonathan was afraid of the 'global' repercussions of Clark revealing himself, not just afraid for Clark's life.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2013)

Disoriented a bit? Dude was coughing out blood.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it just me, or did it sound like Clark conned his way into the job at the Daily Planet?

It doesn't seem like he had any prior journalism experience. He _might_ have had a degree before going on his travels but getting a job at a major newspaper would require a lot more than that. He must have faked his CV to some extent at least.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought Lois pulled some strings for him but she seemed surprised to see him so not really sure what happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe Perry White just has terrible hiring practices.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Clark most likely bribed him with a box of Krispy Kreme's.


----------



## Vice (Jun 19, 2013)

Dear Diary,

I can juggle planets, and fly, and shoot laser beams out of my eyeballs. Woe is me.

Your #1 friend forever: Clark Kent


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Perry White just has terrible hiring practices.



based on Hannibal

i'd have to agree


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Honestly, Clark should've been winning Olympic gold medals and making millions as a professional athlete.

Jonathan Kent screwed him over.


----------



## Vice (Jun 19, 2013)

Harvest corn, Clark. Put all that superhero nonsense to rest, we've got important shit to do.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> I thought Jonathan was afraid of the 'global' repercussions of Clark revealing himself, not just afraid for Clark's life.


 
Thats why I said *if *his life was in danger I feel it would have been justified. But it wasn't, the repercussions of being a God among men aren't that bad, Thor was fine. (I know different universes).


----------



## Vice (Jun 19, 2013)

You know sometimes Clark, doing the right thing can be hard, and people may come to hate you. Which is why I'm here to tell you to say screw it and help nobody. It's easier that way.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

Serp said:


> Thats why I said *if *his life was in danger I feel it would have been justified. But it wasn't, the repercussions of being a God among men aren't that bad, Thor was fine. (I know different universes).



that's inapplicable for reasons beyond there being different universes 

thor has his own people and a home to return to


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Honestly, Clark should've been winning Olympic gold medals and making millions as a professional athlete.
> 
> Jonathan Kent screwed him over.



Like Supes would win a race with Flash hovering around .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2013)

The movie opens up with Clark at 33. He must have gone to some university in between his high school graduation and drifting years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to assume after Jonathan callously killed himself in front of his family, Clark was so traumatized, he dropped out of school and lived as a hobo for the next 15 years.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> The movie opens up with Clark at 33. He must have gone to some university in between his high school graduation and drifting years



Why "must" he have? He could have just gone straight from high school to being a hobo. 

Degree or no degree the way he is presented getting the job suggests phony credentials.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2013)

good looking white boy like that, he gonna get the job


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Like Supes would win a race with Flash hovering around .



There's no shame in finishing second.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2013)

Serp said:


> Thats why I said *if *his life was in danger I feel it would have been justified. But it wasn't, the repercussions of being a God among men aren't that bad, Thor was fine. (I know different universes).


Okay. The repercussions I was talking was the world finding out about aliens and that he was an alien. Not really about his powers specifically or him being stronger than humans.

And SHIELD were probably very afraid of the fact that Thor (and Loki) existed at first. But I guess they're fine with it now. And people were probably terrified of alien after the Chitari invasion.

I imagine extreme people would even kill themselves after something like this.

Hopefully MoS 2 has Lex Luthor exploring the idea that people are afraid of and are angry about an alien living on Earth.



masamune1 said:


> Is it just me, or did it sound like Clark conned his way into the job at the Daily Planet?
> 
> It doesn't seem like he had any prior journalism experience. He _might_ have had a degree before going on his travels but getting a job at a major newspaper would require a lot more than that. He must have faked his CV to some extent at least.


Maybe he's an intern? But even interns need degrees sometimes. Maybe his high school work was enough if doesn't have a degree. Hopefully Clark is a genius in this universe. I dunno. Is it enough to be called a minor plot hole. Assuming the next film doesn't address it.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

The only way around Clark getting that job at the Planet must be Lois pulling strings, I mean it makes more sense than anything else and fits in with how the world works today... best way to get a job is to know someone.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 19, 2013)

Currently seated in the cinema right now. Movie about to start. Faking pumped. first full house I've ever seen in this country.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Currently seated in the cinema right now. Movie about to start. Faking pumped. first full house I've ever seen in this country.



Superman is Clark Kent


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Lois: "Perry...I know this guy, Clark Kent. He'd be a great reporter."

Perry: "Does he have any experience?"

Lois: "He's spent the last 15 years as a hobo wandering the world." 

Perry: "Tell that man that he's got himself a job!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost the thought that Lois had fuck Perry in the past never occurred to you .


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

He made sure she took the red pill the morning after.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

I was already sure the entire Planet had run a train on Lois, so that wouldn't even have factored in the decision.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Speaking of that, I think it was a bit harsh of that intern to turn down that guy's offer to go to the game after trying to save her fucking life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

> Speaking of that, I think it was a bit harsh of that intern to turn down that guy's offer to go to the game after trying to save her fucking life.



Jonathan Kent was right...the world is filled with terrible people who don't deserve to be saved.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Lois gave Perry Jenny Olsen .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Or maybe Clark showed Perry why he's the man of steel.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lois: "Perry...I know this guy, Clark Kent. He'd be a great reporter."
> 
> Perry: "Does he have any experience?"
> 
> ...



Give him an Ipad and he's pretty much set.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost acting like writing the news isn't done by inexperience hobos. He mustn't have watch Fox, or CNN.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah I wondered how he got the job.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Perry White just has terrible hiring practices.



lol that be a distinct possibility mate


----------



## Cromer (Jun 19, 2013)

90 minutes in, this movie is fahking awesome with da action. Clearly taking a proper cue from 'Action' comics


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Texting in the movie smh


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2013)

@Stunna

Enjoy the shame


----------



## Cromer (Jun 19, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 19, 2013)

... Are you typing this _in the theatre?_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Cromer with absolutely zero theatre manners.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 19, 2013)

Hah.

First post was pre-movie, second was during the five minute intermission, and last was at the close of the movie.


If not for that craptacular clusterfuck of character assassination near the end, this could have been absolute belter from start to finish. As it is, I just keep remembering how I coped with Mass Effect 3 sending me from an absolute high of enjoyment to 'WTF?' In 30 minutes.


3.5 stars outta five, I think.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2013)

I wish Julia Ormond had stayed on an Kal's mother.  She was fucking hot in her Legends of the Fall days.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

James Bond said:


> The only way around Clark getting that job at the Planet must be Lois pulling strings, I mean it makes more sense than anything else and fits in with how the world works today... best way to get a job is to know someone.



My memory of that scene leads me to believe that she didn't know Clark was getting the job. 

Either way the issue is that he in all likelihood faked his credentials to get it, so Lois helping him only makes her an accomplice. Since he assumed fake identities in the film all the time I'm guessing he's not above that, but its still a little surprising because those other jobs didn't require the candidate to be especially qualified. He's a benevolent conman. 



Cromer said:


> If not for that craptacular clusterfuck of character assassination near the end, this could have been absolute belter from start to finish. As it is, I just keep remembering how I coped with Mass Effect 3 sending me from an absolute high of enjoyment to 'WTF?' In 30 minutes.



Superman has killed before.

In fact he has killed General Zod before, and Zod's accomplices. And it was a lot nastier in the comics when he did it too- slow death by Kryptonite, while Superman coldly watched them suffer and die.

Not to mention Doomsday and Brainiac and all the other alien monsters he has either killed, tried to kill or assumed he had killed. Hell in the DCAU he tries to outright murder Darkseid twice (throwing him to his slaves, thinking they at least _might_ kill him; and later, staying behind to beat the crap out of him on an exploding asteroid specifically so that he won't leave it alive- Supes was willing to die with him that time). Superman's no-killing rule really applies mainly to people like Lex who are much weaker than him, and that's because that would seem too much like an angry god smiting puny earthlings.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

When Superman killed Zod in the comics...he had a mental breakdown and turned into Gangbuster and had an identity crisis(Not the shitty comic by Geoff Johns...but an actual identity crisis). Here...he does it and it's not even a big deal to him as he's back to joking around with the military in no time. 

The worst part is that he proved Zod right. Zod was like "This ends when one of us dies." So instead of proving the villain right...to show that Superman can be a true symbol of hope and finding a better way...he stoops as low as Zod. He shows us that might makes right and everything should be solved with violence.

But I guess killing him and having a sonic boom while snapping Zod's neck makes Superman more "badass". 

Can't wait until he murders Lex Luthor in cold blood in the sequel.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Ignoring the fact Zod was about to fry a family down to ash. Jor-El killed a bunch of Kryptonians and no one is saying anything about that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When Superman killed Zod in the comics...he had a mental breakdown and turned into Gangbuster and had an identity crisis(Not the shitty comic by Geoff Johns...but an actual identity crisis). Here...he does it and it's not even a big deal to him as he's back to joking around with the military in no time.
> 
> The worst part is that he proved Zod right. Zod was like "This ends when one of us dies." So instead of proving the villain right...to show that Superman can be a true symbol of hope and finding a better way...he stoops as low as Zod. He shows us that might makes right and everything should be solved with violence.
> 
> ...


Since when you read comics ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Danger, there's nothing I don't know anything about. 

And yeah, not ten seconds before that, Superman had punched Zod into outer space. So suddenly I'm supposed to believe he couldn't toss him out of the building or something?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Then what? He had no means of containing Zod or sending him to the Phantom Zone, so honestly what could he have done?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Broke his back, tossed him in a pit and told Zod that he could die when he gave him permission to.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

So your solution is a slow death rather than the quick painless one Supey gave him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

That's even MORE badass. 

Seriously though...considering they just killed thousands of people, the fact he suddenly gets this amazing resolve to kill Zod because four people were going to be killed rings kind of hollow. The movie could have found a bunch of ways to have Zod imprisoned or frozen or something, rather than killing him.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah but the only means were all destroyed, Genesis ship was destroyed by Supey then his ship that he arrived in and Zod's ship were both destroyed and also Jor-El is gone (as far as we know) so how could he have found a way to contain him? His only option was to kill him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Those buildings were empty Ghost, I didn't see anyone die .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Everyone buried under the rubble still had a chance to live, Danger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

That fight happen 5pm no one was downtown at that time .


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When Superman killed Zod in the comics...he had a mental breakdown and turned into Gangbuster and had an identity crisis(Not the shitty comic by Geoff Johns...but an actual identity crisis). Here...he does it and it's not even a big deal to him as he's back to joking around with the military in no time.
> 
> The worst part is that he proved Zod right. Zod was like "This ends when one of us dies." So instead of proving the villain right...to show that Superman can be a true symbol of hope and finding a better way...he stoops as low as Zod. He shows us that might makes right and everything should be solved with violence.
> 
> ...



He gets over it quicker, but you can't say it wasn't a big deal to him, given that he gives the Big "Noooooo!" and falls to his knees, wailing. The scene with the General (and the Daily Planet) was probably days or weeks, if not months afterwards. 

And he didn't prove Zod right; he could feasibly have found another solution (and this wasn't really one of those "must prove the villain wrong" deals, anyway). He just chose to go with the one that had less chance to go wrong or of leaving anyone else dead. That's like saying Zod would have been proven right if he had succeeded, or that Kal finding a non-fatal answer had nothing to do with him being stronger than Zod or being in a position of power ("Might Makes Right" doesn't just involve killing people). And I'm pretty sure beating the crap out of Zod and locking him up somehow would still count as solving the problem with violence.

The reason they wanted Superman to kill Zod was precisely so that he has a rationale` for his no-killing rule in later films. It was traumatic for him and he doesn't want to do it again, so no he won't be killing Lex. And again he has killed or tried to kill plenty of other supervillains anyway like Brainiac or Darkseid and nobody gives a crap about them, so why should Zod be any different? Other than "he looks human" of course.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, considering Darkseid's actual goal is to find the anti-life equation and commit mass genocide THROUGHOUT THE UNIVERSE...I could forgive wanting to kill HIM. 

Here's the thing, for me. Superman is the hero other heroes look up to. He's inspirational. He is, as was hammered over and over in the movie, the symbol of Hope. That moment, when he had a choice to make, was the moment in the movie when I think he should have truly become Superman. Not just Clark, not just a guy who can fly and punch really hard, but Superman, the hero. That was the moment when, faced with a moral choice, he should have done the heroic thing rather than the expedient one. He didn't.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, what is this heroic choice he should've made then?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Knock Zod into a fucking Coma he won't be coming out of.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2013)

He could've started with putting his hands over Zod's eyes.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2013)

Cromer said:


> If not for that craptacular clusterfuck of character assassination near the end, this could have been absolute belter from start to finish. As it is, I just keep remembering how I coped with Mass Effect 3 sending me from an absolute high of enjoyment to 'WTF?' In 30 minutes.



So you loved it all except for that one instant that ruined the entire thing for you?  What about him killing Zod ruins the entire movie?

He did absolutely everything he could to stop Zod without that but in that moment he had no alternative.  The longer the fight went on the more people were going to die, and if Zod won then _everyone_ was going to die.

Add to that the fact that Superman was clearly horrified and devastated at what he did and I find it totally believable, and as was pointed out above its not without precedent in the comics.

There's even precedent in the comics of Batman killing people.  Anyone can be pushed to it if there is no alternative.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 19, 2013)

He was hitting him pretty hard and both didnt really look that fazed from the fight and let's say he did manage to knock him out. Then what, constantly watch over him and clock him anytime he opens his eyes?


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 19, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

